# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009



## Agreste (29 Nov 2009 às 19:07)

E agora... erro de computador ou grande temporal na calha? É melhor ser mesmo um erro de computador...


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Tal como tinha dito o ECM está muito melhor que actualmente o GFS, espero que este ultimo atine e volte a mostrar uma cena potente para nos  mas a partir do fim de semana de 5 e 6 continua a prometer e muito!


----------



## GARFEL (29 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Tal como tinha dito o ECM está muito melhor que actualmente o GFS, espero que este ultimo atine e volte a mostrar uma cena potente para nos  mas a partir do fim de semana de 5 e 6 continua a prometer e muito!



existe alguma possibilidade de antecipar essa evolução para o dia 4
é que vou tar no alto da serra
DAVA-ME CÁ UM JEITO................................


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



Pedro disse:


> Não é erro de computador, é isso mesmo:



Se isso fosse já para amanhã, ainda ficava com alguma expectativa...agora como é só para dia 7, deverá acontecer como tem acontecido até aqui...de dia para dia é ver os modelos alterarem essa situação até não restar quase nada!!
Neste momento, já só vejo os modelos até às 48h, no máximo...


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Se se derem ao trabalho de estudar as diversas situações investigando o histórico destes tópicos do fórum vêm que em média os modelos começam a atinar com determinada situação em termos gerais nas 72/96 horas, 3/4 dias, acima disso variam muito, e abaixo já é afinar os pormenores. Isto falando de situações sinópticas alargadas e não fenómenos locais. Claro que às vezes há excepções, mas que só confirmam a regra.

Acima das horas referidas eu não ligo quase nada às saídas individuais, vale o que vale, muito pouco, a não ser que haja convergência e persistência entre diferentes modelos e ensemble para determinada situação.

Para já, é apenas lindo de se ver


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2009 às 20:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Se fosse assim, e tal como o Vince disse, neste momento, o Algarve já teria uma segunda quinzena fenomenal basta verem o histórico, o que eu quero dizer com isto, é o seguinte, 2º painel não vale nada, e 1º painel pouco ou nada vale, porque lembro-me bem de ver precipitações generosas no Algarve neste fim de semana, depois foi um retirar constante e só sobrou um mero aguaceiro, por isso, não acredito em nada, só mesmo na realidade, porque este mundo dos modelos é um mundo de sonhos, depois a realidade é esta, a seca pior nos últimos 30 anos no Algarve, até final de Novembro, também a 1ªsemana de Dezembro davam cenários fabulosos e que sobra  é uns meros aguaceiros para 4ªfeira e nada mais. Não venham cá dizer que é o meu pessimismo a falar, mas sim a realidade, senão vejamos o modelo Hirlam na run das 00 dava 5 a 10 mm no Sotavento entre as 12h e as 18 h não choveu nada, umas meras pingas nem em cima do acontecimento os modelos acertam, Por isso, só quando ver chover mais de 10 mm no Algarve num dia, logo digo alguma coisa, porque de resto, é cair em sonhos que depois nunca se concetizam.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Se fosse assim, e tal como o Vince disse, neste momento, o Algarve já teria uma segunda quinzena fenomenal basta verem o histórico, o que eu quero dizer com isto, é o seguinte, 2º painel não vale nada, e 1º painel pouco ou nada vale, porque lembro-me bem de ver precipitações generosas no Algarve neste fim de semana, depois foi um retirar constante e só sobrou um mero aguaceiro, por isso, não acredito em nada, só mesmo na realidade, porque este mundo dos modelos é um mundo de sonhos, depois a realidade é esta, a seca pior nos últimos 30 anos no Algarve, até final de Novembro, também a 1ªsemana de Dezembro davam cenários fabulosos e que sobra  é uns meros aguaceiros para 4ªfeira e nada mais. Não venham cá dizer que é o meu pessimismo a falar, mas sim a realidade, senão vejamos o modelo Hirlam na run das 00 dava 5 a 10 mm no Sotavento entre as 12h e as 18 h não choveu nada, umas meras pingas nem em cima do acontecimento os modelos acertam, Por isso, só quando ver chover mais de 10 mm no Algarve num dia, logo digo alguma coisa, porque de resto, é cair em sonhos que depois nunca se concetizam.



Eu quando tinha dito que o Algarve ia ter mais de 5mm falava até quarta que até lá ainda vai chover ai incluindo Quarta que é o dia em que deve chover mais ai, sei que isso anda feio por ai mas é preciso calma! e quanto aos modelos não valarem nada isso não é bem assim graças a eles podemos saber o tempo durante uma semana com poucos erros já, é preciso é saber olhar bem para eles e entende-los.


----------



## Zapiao (29 Nov 2009 às 21:34)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Podem dizer-me aonde posso consultar os modelos ECMWF?


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

*Previsão Cota Neve GFS/MeteoPT 18:00 Domingo*






[/QUOTE]

Alguém me pode dizer de que site conseguiram tirar esta imagem? Já me fartei de procurar e não consigo encontrar


----------



## Zapiao (29 Nov 2009 às 23:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Essas imagens sao só p os "meteoPts", os outros têm q olhar e babar


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



Zapiao disse:


> Essas imagens sao só p os "meteoPts", os outros têm q olhar e babar



Se não estão disponíveis ao público é porque ainda não podem estar, envolve uma boa infraestrutura e custos servir muitas imagens a muita gente, pelo que agradecia que não mandasse bocas fatelas e tivesse um pouco de mais respeito. Hão de estar disponíveis mais cedo ou mais tarde, se foram feitos é obviamente para os disponibilizar logo que possamos.


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2009 às 01:14)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Parece que os modelos não se entendem para dia 4 e dia 5 de Dezembro,  e menos ainda para depois... no último dia foi um tira e põe incrível... quando haverá certezas?


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Nov 2009 às 03:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



Vince disse:


> ... em média os modelos começam a atinar com determinada situação em termos gerais nas 72/96 horas, 3/4 dias, acima disso variam muito, e abaixo já é afinar os pormenores.
> 
> Acima das horas referidas eu não ligo quase nada às saídas individuais, vale o que vale, muito pouco, a não ser que haja convergência e persistência entre diferentes modelos e ensemble para determinada situação.





...Era lindo de se ver...
Mas como eu  sou do tempo em que para 24 horas , apenas para o dia seguinte,
 ui jesus, que aquilo às vezes falhava ...
Agora ? Queremos ver tão além , que tal ousadia desemboca em naturais insucessos que  acabam por ofuscar o maravilhoso mundo que já vemos .

Se apenas para oito  dias tanto nos dizem isto






[/URL][/IMG]

como insistem nisto,






[/URL][/IMG]




aquilo que víamos à época era manifestamente pouco.
O que queremos ver hoje a 8 dias , é manifestamente excessivo.
Daí estas discrepâncias...
Agora , revistados pelas  1ªas neves ,há 3, 4 dias já apontadas,
temos todo o Inverno por diante...
Claro que gostaría que houvesse nova investida invernosa  para breve,
como aponta o ECM que nem Algarve se lamentaria.
Mas outros não afinarão pelo mesmo diapasão.
Estes vastos cenários apontados , para tão perto horizonte,
 são o sal, a pimenta, a cereja no topo do bolo,
para todos nós  continuarem  "agarrados" à prespectiva , preparados 
para a desilusão...O que seria de nós se para 30 dias soubéssemos de tudo?


----------



## psm (30 Nov 2009 às 07:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

O ECMWF continua fantastico na sua saida para o dia 7(suspense), vamos ver se esta previsão que estão a modelar para o mar se mantem, é algo que não se vê todos os anos, e é muito mais raro do que cair neve aos 600 metros(comparação).

ps: qualquer dia transcrevo para um topico que hei-de abri que tipos de ondulação existem, e suas caracteristicas, e que foram retiarados do IM quando lá teve a explicação dos varios tipos de ondulação, e o que é o espectro de ondulação.


----------



## kikofra (30 Nov 2009 às 07:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



psm disse:


> O ECMWF continua fantastico na sua saida para o dia 7(suspense), vamos ver se esta previsão que estão a modelar para o mar se mantem, é algo que não se vê todos os anos, e é muito mais raro do que cair neve aos 600 metros(comparação).
> 
> ps: qualquer dia transcrevo para um topico que hei-de abri que tipos de ondulação existem, e suas caracteristicas, e que foram retiarados do IM quando lá teve a explicação dos varios tipos de ondulação, e o que é o espectro de ondulação.


o que que esta a ser modelado para o mar?


----------



## psm (30 Nov 2009 às 08:03)

A TENDENCIA e estou a referir tendencia com muito enfase, é a ondulação média que poderá variar entre os 8 metros e os 10 metros, tendo em conta a velocidade de vento média que está na previsão dos 850 hp do ECMWF que é na média dos 90 km\hora, e toda a area de geração de ondas (espectro largo).


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

novas saidas.....
o ECMWF insiste em fluxo perturbado de W durante os proximos 8 dias, uma situaçao interessante especialmente no norte e centro.
o GFS mantem o fluxo de NW e pôe, tal como o ecm, uma frente na 3f-4f proximas sendo que no medio prazo tirou a depressao que ficaria presa a sul dos açores ( um aberrante devaneio...) e colocou-a a cruzar o norte da PI com SLPmin de 975hpa afectando-nos entre as 114h e as 180h.
esta depressao ao se deslocar para leste deixaria muito vento e bandas de forte precipitaçao culminando com uma entrada de ar frio principalmente nos niveis altos que levaria a uma breve ciclogenese a sul/sudoeste do pais....incrivel


----------



## cardu (30 Nov 2009 às 10:01)

stormy disse:


> novas saidas.....
> o ECMWF insiste em fluxo perturbado de W durante os proximos 8 dias, uma situaçao interessante especialmente no norte e centro.
> o GFS mantem o fluxo de NW e pôe, tal como o ecm, uma frente na 3f-4f proximas sendo que no medio prazo tirou a depressao que ficaria presa a sul dos açores ( um aberrante devaneio...) e colocou-a a cruzar o norte da PI com SLPmin de 975hpa afectando-nos entre as 114h e as 180h.
> esta depressao ao se deslocar para leste deixaria muito vento e bandas de forte precipitaçao culminando com uma entrada de ar frio principalmente nos niveis altos que levaria a uma breve ciclogenese a sul/sudoeste do pais....incrivel



será que poderia haver neve a cotas abaixo dos 200 metros???


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2009 às 10:05)

A meu ver parece é ambos os modelos andam completamente perdidos embora apesar de tudo o ECM tem sido mais consistente !!
Provavelmente nesta run do GFS tira tudo ...... o que mostrou na outra run !!


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2009 às 10:45)

Bons dias, 

O  GFS está a ficar bastante bom, mesmo sendo a umas "distantes" 147 horas.( mas já começa a 120 h com fluxo de SW a enviar boas frentes sobre Portugal)

eu não sei se é bom se é mau, pois uma situação destas provocará por certo muita chuva vento e mares alterosos com os consequentes estragos...













Pelo menos este modelo já começa a entrar em melhor sintonia com o ECM...aguardemos por próximas saidas dos modelos...


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2009 às 10:56)

Para mim está confirmado o cenário para o fim de semana que vem com uma forte depressão a NW... já se anda a ver isto a mais de uma semana depois ainda dizem que os modelos não valem nada. enfim


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2009 às 11:04)

miguel disse:


> Para mim está confirmado o cenário para o fim de semana que vem con uma forte depressão a NW... já se anda a ver isto a mais de uma semana depois ainda dizem que os modelos não valem nada. enfim



De facto, os modelos parecem estar a concordar no mesmo cenário para o próximo fim de semana. E se se concretizar, será um fim de semana meteorologicamente muito intenso (para o Algarve se calhar só intenso)!! Mas não seria a primeira vez que, a 2/3 dias do evento, a situação modelada se alterasse significativamente. É aguardar e ir vendo as várias runs até lá. Para já, fico contente se o previsto para 4.ª Feira se concretizar, com mais uns mm a cairem por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2009 às 12:00)

No Norte e Centro já não tenho dúvidas, a unica duvida será a intensidade ... 
No sul não tenho tantas certezas porque não está ainda bem definido até que ponto esse fluxo zonal descerá de latitude !!
Mais dois dias e as coisas ficam definidas !!


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2009 às 12:06)

a saida das 06z do GFS é muito compativel com o ECM nas prox 180h establecendo uma poderosa corrente de W com o jet a 40ºN e multiplas ciclogeneses a NW da PI e num eixo a cerca de 45ºN entre o NW dos açores e o golfo de biscaia.
frentes poderosas assim como ventos fortes a muito fortes de W/SW/NW e ondulaçao forte poderao comçar a afectar o pais ja a partir de 6f, sendo que ate lá teremos condiçoes bastante mais "soft"


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2009 às 13:13)

Não quero ser pessimista, pois também fiquei bastante contente ao ver esta última RUN do GFS, mas tenham cuidado com o que dizem, pois já todos sabemos que basta se alterar uma variável no modelo (por exemplo subir mais a depressão) para na próxima RUN desaparecer quase tudo.

Enfim, vocês perceberam o que quis dizer.

No entanto era bastante bom em termos de precipitações especialmente para quem precisa (Algarve).


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2009 às 13:52)

Lightning disse:


> Não quero ser pessimista, pois também fiquei bastante contente ao ver esta última RUN do GFS, mas tenham cuidado com o que dizem, pois já todos sabemos que basta se alterar uma variável no modelo (por exemplo subir mais a depressão) para na próxima RUN desaparecer quase tudo.
> 
> Enfim, vocês perceberam o que quis dizer.
> 
> No entanto era bastante bom em termos de precipitações especialmente para quem precisa (Algarve).



Não creio que se vá alterar muito em relação ao que estamos a ver agora no GFS e ECM porque as peças estão todas bem colocadas  até acredito em cenários mais fortes principalmente no vento...veremos as próximas saídas a ver se mantém ou aumenta


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2009 às 14:16)

miguel disse:


> Não creio que se vá alterar muito em relação ao que estamos a ver agora no GFS e ECM porque as peças estão todas bem colocadas  até acredito em cenários mais fortes principalmente no vento...veremos as próximas saídas a ver se mantém ou aumenta



Este miguel surpreende-me sempre...  Sempre com o teu positivismo 

Bem, eu penso que, quanto muito, isto deve de manter a situação, pois se aumentasse ainda os valores de vento e precipitação, aí sim creio que íamos ter problemas complicados em termos de estragos.

De qualquer maneira, o ECM e o GFS estão mais ou menos em concordância, o que é bom. Estive a dar uma espreitadela no NOGAPS e este também prevê uma situação um pouco semelhante no que toca a precipitações.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2009 às 15:21)

Lightning disse:


> Este miguel surpreende-me sempre...  Sempre com o teu positivismo
> 
> Bem, eu penso que, quanto muito, isto deve de manter a situação, pois se aumentasse ainda os valores de vento e precipitação, aí sim creio que íamos ter problemas complicados em termos de estragos.
> 
> De qualquer maneira, o ECM e o GFS estão mais ou menos em concordância, o que é bom. Estive a dar uma espreitadela no NOGAPS e este também prevê uma situação um pouco semelhante no que toca a precipitações.



Depois de tirarem precipitação toda aqui do Algarve a 48/72 horas de distância aqui no Algarve (na semana passada) já não me admiro nada !!
Farto de ver situações destas a 144 horas ou acima de 180 horas estou eu .... embora ache que desta vez isso não vai acontecer !!
Quanto ao NAO nos proximos 15 dias deve andar negativo mas não muito ...
Por isso a tendencia é para a circulação de Oeste prevista ... mas afectando muito mais o Norte e Centro, mas desta vez contemplando tb o Sul de Portugal (acho eu !!)


----------



## Aurélio (30 Nov 2009 às 16:44)

Segundo esta run do GFS .. acho que ficariamos com uma nova costa Portuguesa !!!

Dêem uma espreitadela e digam alguma coisa !!

Nem sempre as pressões mais proximas de nós traduzem-se em mais precipitação, assim sendo o que esta run representa essencialmente é uma forte corrente de Noroeste que certamente daria ondas de 8 a 10 metros na costa Portuguesa, e ventos de Oeste com rajadas de 100 km no litoral e terras altas !!

Mas isto foi apenas uma RUN, e muitas outras vão-se seguir, por isso não vale a pena entusiasmos ou pessimismos exagerados !!


----------



## Veterano (30 Nov 2009 às 17:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Segundo esta run do GFS .. acho que ficariamos com uma nova costa Portuguesa !!!
> 
> Dêem uma espreitadela e digam alguma coisa !!



  Penso que a imagem fala por si, se se chegar a concretizar, claro...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2009 às 17:12)

Veterano disse:


> Penso que a imagem fala por si, se se chegar a concretizar, claro...



Devaneio? Realidade?
Ver para crer! Aguardam-se runs mais próximas...


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2009 às 19:26)

Que LINDA RUN...  

Que stormchasing que isto dava... Ir para a rua com rajadas de vento muito fortes e com chuva, era lindo..

Se os modelos continuarem a mostrar isto, então no próximo fim de semana vou mesmo para a rua! 

Bem, voltando ao tema do tópico, fiquei um bocado desiludido com as precipitações previstas agora, são em menos quantidade mas mais dispersas. 

Esta RUN mostra várias horas de chuva que poderia ser sem interrupções. Mas o vento também é em grande quantidade. 

Esperemos para ver se o primeiro temporal de jeito se confirma, ou se é um desvaneio dos modelos, o que esperemos que não...


----------



## filipept (30 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

Nesta ultima saida do GFS não estou a conseguir fazer a relação entre os mapas a z500 com a temp850hpa e a precipitação, sempre que olho parece que não existe correlação entre eles. Poderei estar a ver de forma errada (não sou nenhum expert  muito longe disso).


----------



## ruka (30 Nov 2009 às 20:30)

filipept disse:


> Nesta ultima saida do GFS não estou a conseguir fazer a relação entre os mapas a z500 com a temp850hpa e a precipitação, sempre que olho parece que não existe correlação entre eles. Poderei estar a ver de forma errada (não sou nenhum expert  muito longe disso).



também não consigo ver relação entre os vários mapas...


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

Ou isto:






Ou então isto:


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 21:51)

Algumas mensagens foram removidas.

Agradece-se que não se repita cartas já colocadas sem acrescentar nada de novo.

Também se agradece algum comentário com um mínimo de profundidade para além dos  ou  ou  Escrever aqui não paga imposto.

É um tópico para discutir previsões e modelos e não uma passerelle de exercícios faciais dos smilies.


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2009 às 21:56)

Os modelos para o próximo fim de semana prometem ser interessantes, isto se o cenário se mantiver, o que vai permitir que possamos reservar uns quartos na serra para nos divertirmos na neve e trazer a chuva que falta ao Sul do País.

Que vos parece?


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

trepkos disse:


> Os modelos para o próximo fim de semana prometem ser interessantes, isto se o cenário se mantiver, o que vai permitir que possamos reservar uns quartos na serra para nos divertirmos na neve e trazer a chuva que falta ao Sul do País.
> 
> Que vos parece?



O GFS está muito instável mas pelo menos já se deixou daquelas coisas estranhas como depressões muito a sul dos Açores, etc, que tinha ontem ou ainda mais estranhas como o GFS paralelo que o NFig pôs aí mais em cima. 

A coisa está mais ou menos encaminhada para pressões muito baixas no Atlântico norte com frentes sucessivas mas com os centros mais cavados ainda com localização incerta, desde a Irlanda, norte de Espanha ou até Portugal, tudo parece estar em aberto.

Observando o Ensemble do GFS, praticamente todos os membros trazem um episódio de instabilidade e chuvas para nós (e vento ainda em aberto), com menor ou maior intensidade.

(clicar)
*Conjunto do Ensemble a 144 horas *










Em relação ao que referiram em cima das temperaturas aos 850hPa, desta vez não traria tanto ar frio, mas isso poderia ser compensado pela eventual aproximação dum centro depressionário muito cavado.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Dez 2009 às 01:34)

Vince disse:


> ... A coisa está mais ou menos encaminhada para pressões muito baixas no Atlântico norte com frentes sucessivas mas com os centros mais cavados ainda com localização incerta, desde a Irlanda, norte de Espanha ou até Portugal, tudo parece estar em aberto...



Estará tudo dito ( e muito bem dito) lendo os modelos ,  hoje, agora.
Se bem que ,  amanhã,    novas leituras poderão dar lugar a  novos dizeres.
E os ditos de hoje,amanhã ,parecerem apenas pareceres.
Estará  tudo bem encaminhado para  um início de Dezembro de Inverno com muitos alertas na comunicação social? Está ...
Há já  alguns dias que as peças se vão aconchegando
para tal suceder? Claramente.
Mas não sei...Sabemos quão  difícil tem sido nos últimos Invernos  esta abundância ocorrer.Quando a esmola é muita ...
"Habemos Inverno " chuvoso e ventoso  já na despedida do Outono? 
Já está quase tudo dito: - Sim ...tudo aponta que sim .Invernos houve que era assim de  Dezembro a Fevereiro.
Este,  estará ao que parece e para já , a começar bem... muito bem...
Veremos os desenvolvimentos...
Uma coisa estará assegurada: este tópico vai , nos próximos tempos
viver dias agitados, consagrados...e esperemos que , noutros tópicos
apaixonadamente  relatados. 
E como nós (METEOPT) crescemos com Mau ( Bom ) Tempo,
se estivéssemos cotados em bolsa, não faltariam agora astutos investidores
em ver em nós a janela de oportunidade  para a saída da Crise.


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

Os modelos continuam agora a mostrar a tendência de mudança do tempo, com o ligeiro afastamento do AA a permitir a entrada de várias superfícies frontais de actividade moderada a forte que poderiam causar bastante chuva e também algum vento.

No entanto gostava mais da RUN anterior, pois tinha mais chuva e mais vento.

O GFS e o NOGAPS estão completamente diferentes, parece que não se entendem, enquanto que a dupla GFS e ECM estão mais ou menos em concordância, mesmo com consideráveis diferenças entre eles.

Pelo que parece, é desta que o tempo vai mudar...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Sera que teremos pressões atmosfericas inferiores a 985 hpa no nosso territorio?


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sera que teremos pressões atmosfericas inferiores a 985 hpa no nosso territorio?



Não percebo essa tua admiração, Sunnyrainy... 

Este ano, em Fevereiro, registei 980 mb aqui, é normal teres pressões destas mesmo no nosso território, começam mais ou menos a chegar cá nesta altura e prolonga-se até meio de Fevereiro, mais ou menos.

Já cá tivemos pressões ainda menores que isso.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

Para já, as últimas runs retiraram alguma precipitação, com algumas alterações relativamente ao posicionamento da depressão do próximo fim de semana! O que ontem dava 56mm aqui para Lagoa, neste momento já desceu para 34,7mm (dados dos modelos GFS/MeteoMoita/Meteopt). Vamos aguardar as próximas runs.
entretanto, para amanhã deverão acumular apenas mais 2/3mm por aqui...enfim...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Lightning disse:


> Não percebo essa tua admiração, Sunnyrainy...
> 
> Este ano, em Fevereiro, registei 980 mb aqui, é normal teres pressões destas mesmo no nosso território, começam mais ou menos a chegar cá nesta altura e prolonga-se até meio de Fevereiro, mais ou menos.
> 
> Já cá tivemos pressões ainda menores que isso.



Eu sou novo nestas coisas... 
desde que acompanho o forum (Setembro) nunca vi pressões abaixo dos 990 hpa ou por volta disso no nosso territorio...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 14:09)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu sou novo nestas coisas...
> desde que acompanho o forum (Setembro) nunca vi pressões abaixo dos 990 hpa ou por volta disso no nosso territorio...



Vê na tabela do TuTiempo para o dia 9 de Janeiro deste ano, a pressão atmosférica: 942.1hPa.


----------



## David sf (1 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

Pedro disse:


> Vê na tabela do TuTiempo para o dia 9 de Janeiro deste ano, a pressão atmosférica: 942.1hPa.



Mas esse valor está errado de certeza. Acho que em Portugal nunca se atingiram valores sequer próximos desse. Esse foi o dia em que nevou em quase todo o país, lembro-me que a pressão atmosférica não era nada baixa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Dez 2009 às 14:58)

Pedro disse:


> Vê na tabela do TuTiempo para o dia 9 de Janeiro deste ano, a pressão atmosférica: 942.1hPa.



Eu sou novo nestas andanças mas tambem acho esse valor um pouco impossivel de atingir nesta latitude... não?

Enfim... estive a consultar o freemeteo e a precipitação prevista para o dia 6diminuiu... apesar disso eles colocaram la " Possibilidade de Forte tempestade com trovoada" ... sera de fiar?


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 15:11)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu sou novo nestas andanças mas tambem acho esse valor um pouco impossivel de atingir nesta latitude... não?
> 
> Enfim... estive a consultar o freemeteo e a precipitação prevista para o dia 6diminuiu... apesar disso eles colocaram la " Possibilidade de Forte tempestade com trovoada" ... sera de fiar?



Não é totalmente fiável, mas também não se pode desconfiar de todo.
Verdade seja dita: vamos ter um Domingo e inicio de semana muito agitado, complicado para a condução, devido a possíveis inundações e cortes de estradas, apesar das últimas em menor quantidade devido à previsão de temperatura amena, insuficientemente fria para neve a cotas média, e talvez nem sequer a altas.

Para Segunda-Feira, existem inúmeros sites que prevêem neve para cotas média, por exemplo, para Viseu, são exemplo o Wunderground e o Freemeteo, na Run das 00Z, no entanto ainda tudo se altera, mas a chuva é certa, e muita instabilidade, com forte possibilidade de trovoada não vai faltar.

Mas pode usar outro sites de previsão, como o Weather-Meteo, MeteoConsult, AccuWeather, MeteoProg, MeteoBlue e muitos outros.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2009 às 15:15)

Boa tarde !!

De acordo com os modelos a unica coisa que destaco é criação de uma circulação zonal que originará ventos fortes de Oeste, uma muito forte ondulação de Oeste/Noroeste e umas situações de precipitação cuja localização e intensidade á presente data é completamente indefinida embora atinga mais fortemente o Norte e Centro devido ao fluxo zonal !!

Uma coisa parece certa. O tempo vai mudar definitivamente a partir de Sábado, e que me parece que se vai manter assim !!
Falta somente um empurrãozinho do NAO para que o sul seja mais contemplado .... mas isso tem sido interminalvelmente adiado


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu sou novo nestas andanças mas tambem acho esse valor um pouco impossivel de atingir nesta latitude... não?



Na era moderna com registos só uma vez aconteceu algo do género em Portugal, a tempestade do século em Fevereiro de 1941:  Severa tempestade de 15 Fevereiro 1941 em Portugal 

Obviamente que esse valor deste ano em Espanha é um erro e só alguém distraído sem noção das coisas o poderia levar em conta. 

Quanto às previsões dos sites, são como os modelos, vão mudando conforme os modelos que os alimentam também vão mudando.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Dez 2009 às 16:32)

Esta run do GFS nem há palavras para descrevê-la .....
Espero que a situação prevista depois de Segunda desapareça senão ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run do GFS nem há palavras para descrevê-la .....
> Espero que a situação prevista depois de Segunda desapareça senão ...



Mas está assim tão má


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mas está assim tão má



Para Viseu e Norte em geral nem por isso, mas para os Algarvios, muito, muito mal.

Meteograma para Viseu(nem me posso queixar só aqui tenho 1/2 da média):


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run do GFS nem há palavras para descrevê-la .....
> Espero que a situação prevista depois de Segunda desapareça senão ...



Já vi isto melhor Aurélio, tem sido sempre a mesma coisa, senão vejamos, 1º era no sábado e domingo passados chegou o dia e puff caíram 2 mm, depois é para 4ªfeira que é amanhã é insignificante a precipitação quando no domingo era cerca de 10 mm, agora é só precipitação para domingo, cerca de 35 mm, já teve bem melhor, hoje é 3ªfeira quando chegar 6ªfeira ou sábado mete 4 ou 5 mm e já é bom, é isto que tem acontecido nos últimos meses, se Dezembro manter a tendência e não mudar continuamos na mesma sina. A média para o mês de Dezembro em Faro é 115.6 mm.


----------



## Veterano (1 Dez 2009 às 22:12)

Esta run do GFS volta a trazer esperança, muita chuva prometida para o próximo domingo, com depressões sucessivas a entrar pelo ocidente da PI.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Dez 2009 às 22:31)

Que dois grandes monstros! Uma pressão de 945mb não é normal!
Ou é a minha ignorância que é enorme e isto é muito habitual?


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

Veterano disse:


> Esta run do GFS volta a trazer esperança, muita chuva prometida para o próximo domingo, com depressões sucessivas a entrar pelo ocidente da PI.



Caro Amigo Veterano, concerteza quereria dizer " ... com *frentes *sucessivas a entrar ..."

Depressões sucessivas parece-me difícil ...


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:17)

> Que dois grandes monstros! Uma pressão de 945mb não é normal!
> Ou é a minha ignorância que é enorme e isto é muito habitual?



Não me parece que seja muito frequente, e primeira imagem em particular parece-me muito inyeressante, com dois núcleos depressionários (945mb e 960mb), ou seja, um monstro barométrico complexo ...


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2009 às 23:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Que dois grandes monstros! Uma pressão de 945mb não é normal!
> Ou é a minha ignorância que é enorme e isto é muito habitual?



Poderá ser um "bicho" raro e notável (falamos de previsões e não realidade e até lá pode suavizar), naquela zona do Atlântico norte quase todos os anos haverá um ou outro durante o Inverno e nas previsões de modelos aparecem muitos mais que depois não se concretizam com essa intensidade. Muito anormal seria se fosse numa latitude mais baixa, quanto mais baixa a latitude mais difícil se vai tornado o cavamento profundo de uma depressão extra-tropical. Quando estas ciclogeneses explosivas ocorrem próximo de Terra são obviamente capazes de produzir enormes estragos , as chamadas Windstorms europeias
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_windstorm


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2009 às 23:26)

Mais uma run, mais um corte na precipitação, já só vai em 27 mm, a este ritmo domingo nem chove nada aqui no Algarve. Espero que isto mude, porque nem a médio/longo prazo o cenário que dava há uns dias evaporou-se quase tudo. Maldito AA quer por onde ele ande, influencia sempre o Algarve de alguma maneira. Não há optimismo que consiga vencer olhando para os modelos e vendo o que tem acontecido no passado recente.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

Esta run esta linda com o aparecimento de uma depressão de 982hpa a NW e uma super frente no Domingo de Norte a Sul com vento bastante forte também, para domingo é difícil pedir melhor do que isto...é pena é os modelos não estarem todos de acordo e todos tirando o GFS não colocam essa depressão a NW tão perto de Portugal, veremos se amanha mais se unem ao GFS e se este não volta atrás.


----------



## Levante (1 Dez 2009 às 23:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais uma run, mais um corte na precipitação, já só vai em 27 mm, a este ritmo domingo nem chove nada aqui no Algarve. Espero que isto mude, porque nem a médio/longo prazo o cenário que dava há uns dias evaporou-se quase tudo. Maldito AA quer por onde ele ande, influencia sempre o Algarve de alguma maneira. Não há optimismo que consiga vencer olhando para os modelos e vendo o que tem acontecido no passado recente.



Vizinho algarvio, entendo e concordo com o que dizes... Tem sido um descalabro, mas ainda assim a situação sinóptica prevista para este domingo parece-me mais exuberante que as demais previstas em episódios anteriores.
Parece que vai cair qualquer coisa melhor que a miséria q temos tido...e também deve chegar vento forte de SW, talvez o primeiro temporal da época. Esperança!


----------



## Iceberg (1 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

As previsões do IM para hoje (chuva forte no Minho e Douro Litoral ao final da tarde e vento com rajadas) e amanhã (trovoadas e granizo ) são das previsões mais estranhas que já alguma vez vi o IM fazer, sempre tão cauteloso nas suas apresentações.

Onde rais eles desencantam as trovoadas e granizo para amanhã, sem falar na chuva forte desta noite !?

Pelas imagens de satélite não parece avistar-se nada de significativo ... no entanto, verifico uma massa nebulosa a oeste de Portugal que parecer (e apenas parece) querer ganhar alguma consistência no seu interior.

Se o IM acertar amanhã (hoje já falhou parcialmente) tiro-lhe o chapéu !


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Iceberg disse:


> As previsões do IM para hoje (chuva forte no Minho e Douro Litoral ao final da tarde e vento com rajadas) e amanhã (trovoadas e granizo ) são das previsões mais estranhas que já alguma vez vi o IM fazer, sempre tão cauteloso nas suas apresentações.
> 
> Onde rais eles desencantam as trovoadas e granizo para amanhã, sem falar na chuva forte desta noite !?
> 
> ...



Esta madrugada a começar no Norte e amanha de manha a apanhar a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal vai passar uma faixa de chuva com alguma actividade convectiva que irá provocar localmente chuva mais forte com uma ou outro trovoada no seu interior  Chuva que durante a tarde se desloca para sul perdendo actividade! O pico deverá ser na zona centro/Sul durante a manha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Levante disse:


> Vizinho algarvio, entendo e concordo com o que dizes... Tem sido um descalabro, mas ainda assim a situação sinóptica prevista para este domingo parece-me mais exuberante que as demais previstas em episódios anteriores.
> Parece que vai cair qualquer coisa melhor que a miséria q temos tido...e também deve chegar vento forte de SW, talvez o primeiro temporal da época. Esperança!



Sim vizinho Levante, em termos de vento e ondulação forte isso tem mantido, segundo o winguru vento a 74km/h isto deve dar umas belas rajadas de 120 km/h, e com ondulação de 5 a 6 metros, a praia de Faro vai voar. Tenho é saudades de uma bela cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente isso é que era excelente, mas não sei onde elas andam.


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2009 às 07:52)

O Estofex também tem possibilidade de trovoadas de baixo risco para hoje






http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2009 às 08:46)

Um comparativo das saídas de 4 modelos das 00z de hoje para as 96-144 horas
Mantêm-se a tendência de uma ou várias frentes com chuva. A intensidade destas é que dependerá dos pormenores ainda em aberto conforme as ondulações em que circulam ou se formem centros depressionários mais próximos, sendo que  nesse aspecto tem havido ainda muita mudança de saída para saída.


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2009 às 09:16)

Iceberg disse:


> Caro Amigo Veterano, concerteza quereria dizer " ... com *frentes *sucessivas a entrar ..."
> 
> Depressões sucessivas parece-me difícil ...




 Obrigado pelo apontamento, amigo Iceberg, a minha ideia era essa...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 09:26)

Vince disse:


> Um comparativo das saídas de 4 modelos das 00z de hoje para as 96-144 horas
> Mantêm-se a tendência de uma ou várias frentes com chuva. A intensidade destas é que dependerá dos pormenores ainda em aberto conforme as ondulações em que circulam ou se formem centros depressionários mais próximos, sendo que  nesse aspecto tem havido ainda muita mudança de saída para saída.



Bom dia.
Pois é...mantêm-se a tendência para chuva, mas essa tendência é a de cada vez menos chuva aqui para o Algarve. Tem sido um retirar constante, já vai nos 26,3mm para Domingo, metade do previsto há 2 dias atrás.

E aquela depressão grande quase centrada no nosso território, agora já está mais a Noroeste... enfim... nada que já não se esperasse! Pode ser que entretanto o centro depressionário sofra mais alguma alteração, tal como o Vince referiu, e o mesmo fique mais perto de nós, trazendo bem mais chuva para o Algarve.

Entretanto para hoje, vamos ver o que nos aguarda. Será que chega aos 5mm???


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2009 às 09:56)

Não se preocupem mais duas ou 3 runs e é a de Domingo que é a que resta vai ser aniquilada !! 
No final sobra o mesmo que sobrou no ultimo Domingo (entre 2 a 5 mm).
A tendencia não é para as depressões descerem de latitude, mas sim para baixarem e isto por causa do NAO cujo valores previstos e depois verificados na proximidade do evento não se reflectirem !!

Avizinha-se pelo jeito mais um mês do mais do mesmo !!
Assim é dificil não ser pessimista ....


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2009 às 10:11)

Cada run um "tiro no pé", mais uma run em que as baixas pressões somente em latitude, e cada vez o cenário de Domingo é mais reduzido, e cada vez a precipitação prevista para aqui é mais reduzida já vai em 5 a 10 mm, ou 10 a 15 mm !!

Esta run das 06h, está uma miséria !!

Sinceramente, os modelos este ano estão uma miséria já nem a 72/96 horas fazem uma previsão decente. 
Deste modo mais vale nem olhar a modelos ....... não estão a servir para nada (pelo menos para aqui )


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

esta run das 00z foi mais "soft" colocando as mesmas frentes mas menos potentes ( especialmente no SE alentejano e algarve).
como diz o Vince, a tendencia está lá e apenas nos resta ir acompanhando os ajustes á tendencia que se mantem favoravel pelo menos até as 180h
deixo aqui os outputs do GFS das 00z por parte do magicseaweed:
*swell*:
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=swell&starttime=
*vento*:
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=wind&starttime=1259712000
*SLP/precipitação*:
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1259712000


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Completa que está mais uma run do sonhador GFS, cuja modelagem tem deixado imenso a desejar ....
Mais um sonho após a 216h antes de depois qd chega o momento cairmos na realidade !!

Assim após a 216h, insiste novamente num forte NAO negativo, como tem feito desde há um mês atrás, com sucessivas depressões rumo ao Continente !
Infelizmente depois qd chegamos á falta de 72/96 horas percebemos que a realidade é muito diferente


----------



## tugaafonso (2 Dez 2009 às 12:16)

Uma breve passagem pelas previsões para Espanha, quer o meteogalicia.es quer o inm.es não prevêm nada de extraordinário para o próximo fim de semana. Contudo, deveremos aguardar pelas próximas saídas do GFS para percebermos se os dias que se avizinham são de um normal outono, ou se poderemos ter esperança em algo mais interessante. A ver vamos.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

Mais uma saída desastrosa do GFS, que passou de mais de 100 mm a pouco mais de 30.

Ainda estamos a tempo de voltar a colocar lá tudo, ou então melhorar esta última RUN, por isso não desesperem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2009 às 12:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Completa que está mais uma run do sonhador GFS, cuja modelagem tem deixado imenso a desejar ....
> Mais um sonho após a 216h antes de depois qd chega o momento cairmos na realidade !!
> 
> Assim após a 216h, insiste novamente num forte NAO negativo, como tem feito desde há um mês atrás, com sucessivas depressões rumo ao Continente !
> Infelizmente depois qd chegamos á falta de 72/96 horas percebemos que a realidade é muito diferente



Claramente, hoje já vai nos 10 mm para domingo, amanhã vai estar nos 5 mm, chega domingo cai uns chuviscos e pronto, é a realidade Aurélio desde de meados de Novembro que leva nisso cenários a mais de 200 horas, ou mesmo no 1º painel e depois cada run cada tiro pela culatra, e os modelos não valem nada ou valem o que valem, porque qualquer pessoa que saiba minimamente de modelos sabe que vai retirar tudo ou quase tudo pelo menos no Algarve, o nosso AA anda sempre aqui na zona, por isso, enquanto não vier uma cut-off que fique a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente só assim teremos chuva de jeito no Algarve, porque de resto, é andar a bater do ceguinho.  Via-te na virgem via-te Aurélio.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2009 às 15:50)

Não era suposto ter chovido no Norte?

Estava à espera de chuva, e hoje só a vejo par o Sul!!!


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

miguel disse:


> Esta madrugada a começar no Norte e amanha de manha a apanhar a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal vai passar uma faixa de chuva com alguma actividade convectiva que irá provocar localmente chuva mais forte com uma ou outro trovoada no seu interior  Chuva que durante a tarde se desloca para sul perdendo actividade! O pico deverá ser na zona centro/Sul durante a manha.






Pedro disse:


> Não era suposto ter chovido no Norte?
> 
> Estava à espera de chuva, e hoje só a vejo par o Sul!!!



Não leste o meu post de ontem a noite depois esperas coisas que não estava previsto


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

Vou me juntar aos choradinho dos Algarvios  a verdade é que a tendência de termos um fim de semana de temporal está praticamente posto de parte e apenas resta uma frente fria Domingo que está cada vez mais fraca de saída para saída  mas vá para lamentos temos o tópicos dos suicídios


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

"Bonita saída do GFS"... 

Já estava à espera disto, era bom demais termos, quanto muito, aquela depressão de 982 mb que o miguel falou. Agora resta-nos rezar para que a frente fria que está a ser mostrada actualmente não se evapore.

Ainda há-de vir o dia em que o GFS mostra uma saída de jeito (mais ou menos a 120, 130 horas) e a mantém praticamente inalterada até ao fim.

Mais palavras para quê? Só se for para dizer: o AA está a ganhar esta batalha.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Lightning disse:


> Ainda há-de vir o dia em que o GFS mostra uma saída de jeito (mais ou menos a 120, 130 horas) e a mantém praticamente inalterada até ao fim.



Bom é certo que nem sempre o GFS mantém os cenários que gostamos, mas perante essa frase eu diria que a Lúcia então não existiu 

De facto para o fim de semana aí sim a situação é cada vez mais "banal", com alguma precipitação associada à frente. O médio prazo continua indefinido, mas o resto do mês trará certamente motivos para acompanhar com atenção. Ainda o inverno vai muito no início...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

E pronto, termina aqui a discussão sobre o próximo fim de semana:





Os 8mm ainda hão-de passar a 0,8mm.

Bom, aguarde-se por nova oportunidade para outros dias...talvez na próxima semana...


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

vitamos disse:


> Bom é certo que nem sempre o GFS mantém os cenários que gostamos, mas perante essa frase eu diria que a Lúcia então não existiu
> 
> Ainda o inverno vai muito no início...



Sim, lá isso é verdade.

Quando escrevi essa frase, queria referir aquelas poucas situações em que, por exemplo, é mostrada uma frente que vai deixar suponhamos 20 milímetros, e quando vais ver o modelo dois dias depois e estão lá 19 milímetros.

Resumindo: situações que praticamente sofrem poucas alterações, ficam praticamente "estagnadas". É claro que existe sempre um ou outro pormenor que é mexido, mas por vezes não tem muita influência na situação em questão.

É claro que também existem situações como esta, em que tudo se altera bruscamente como pudemos verificar. O GFS ora é 8 ora é 80. O que é perfeitamente normal, pois nas várias RUN's alguma coisa tem que mexer.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

Costumo acompanhar com frequência as previsões do accuweather e o que é certo é que elas acompanham a última saida do GFS onde a precipitação se esfumou completamente para o sul ainda assim continua a prever alguma precipitação pra domingo. 
Não sei em que modelos eles se baseiam mas as suas previsões andam muito a par com as do GFS. 
Tenho acompanhado as suas previsões nos últimos meses e têm batido sempre certo. Assim mais uma quinzena de tempo seco pro sul não é de descorar. Quanto a enganos quando se trata de tirar precipitação ainda não vi nenhum modelo se enganar estes últimos 2 meses.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Não sei em que modelos eles se baseiam mas as suas previsões andam muito a par com as do GFS.



O accuweather faz uma previsão simples, baseado exactamente nos dados do GFS.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2009 às 17:48)

vitamos disse:


> O accuweather faz uma previsão simples, baseado exactamente nos dados do GFS.



Não existe uma versão portuguesa do AccuWeather?


----------



## Aurélio (2 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

vitamos disse:


> Bom é certo que nem sempre o GFS mantém os cenários que gostamos, mas perante essa frase eu diria que a Lúcia então não existiu
> 
> De facto para o fim de semana aí sim a situação é cada vez mais "banal", com alguma precipitação associada à frente. O médio prazo continua indefinido, mas o resto do mês trará certamente motivos para acompanhar com atenção. *Ainda o inverno vai muito no início*...



Voçês com o Inverno ainda no inicio e eu que nem Outono tivemos ainda !!

Parece que vai ser um Outono histórico aqui no Algarve, considerando o tempo: 22 Setembro a 22 Dezembro. Até á presente data ainda não cairam mais do que 30 mm !!
Do mesmo modo que não me parece nada normal estas alterações subitas nas previsões dos modelos que estão falhando este ano mesmo a 72/96 horas !!
É como se houvesse um comportamento atípico da atmosfera que eles este ano não estão conseguindo prever !! (Ou seja pegando nos diversas variáveis o resultado deveria ser o que eles modelam ... mas depois PuFF !!)

Temo que tal situação se extenda ás previsões sazonais, porque começo pensar que os modelos estão errando na avaliação da atmosfera !!
Falo dos modelos, do NAO, das teleconexões .... 

Mas sou capaz de estar a tirar conclusões precipitadas .... porque ainda estamos a 2 Dezembro mas começo a achar isto um bocado estranho !!

Bom mas no que respeita ao Seguimento, esta run tirou praticamente tudo referente ás próximas 180 horas !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

Como sempre vai ser o norte e centro que vão levar com tudo.





Espero muito que isto mude.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2009 às 17:52)

Boas, 

de facto esta saída do GFS  não tem nada a ver com aquelas de alguns dias atrás com forte corrente de W /SW  e sucessivos sistemas frontais a atingir Portugal e com os centros depressionários bem mais perto de nós.....mas isto já era esperado!

De qualquer modo eu não esperava que fosse tão radical ao ponto de apenas nos restar practicamente a frente de domingo... frente essa que ( em príncipio) afectará mais o Norte e Centro... e mais outra frente já a umas distantes 168 horas... este modelo normalmente peca por excesso e depois vai ajustando ( diga-se tirando) á medida que se aproxima o evento..muito raras são as vezes em que vai agravando o cenário...

De qualquer modo  é apenas um modelo virtual , não é o dono da razão e verdade absoluta...e muito menos quando varia tanto de run para run a um prazo relativamente " curto"....além disso há sempre lugar ao imprevisto e surpresa e aí não há modelo nenhum que consiga prever isso...

O ECM  está mais " positivo" para nós na sua última run das 0 h,embora já tenha bastantes semelhanças com o GFS e sempre beneficiando mais o Norte e Centro , resta ver como será a próxima saída deste modelo...

A esta distãncia só se houvesse grande reviravolta é que o GFS voltava a mostrar o cenário de alguns dias atrás...agora começa a "estabilizar" e em princípio já não vai voltar atrás...


----------



## David sf (2 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, lá isso é verdade.
> 
> Quando escrevi essa frase, queria referir aquelas poucas situações em que, por exemplo, é mostrada uma frente que vai deixar suponhamos 20 milímetros, e quando vais ver o modelo dois dias depois e estão lá 19 milímetros.
> 
> ...



Os modelos são falíveis, isso é indiscutível, e não há nada a fazer. Mas por uma vez e só para variar, poderiam dar-nos surpresas agradáveis. Em 95 por cento das ocasiões, quando se altera é para pior. Não me lembro de nenhuma ocasião em que previam anticiclone a 100h e nas últimas horas começavam a meter precipitação. É sempre ao contrário, e aplica-se o mesmo para o frio, cut-off's de Verão, etc.
Então teremos uma simples frente no Domingo ou Segunda (esperemos, já não digo nada) e depois cai-nos a dorsal em cima. O segundo painel desta última run é pouco credível, a dorsal por mais poderosa e chata que seja não se aguenta tantos dias quase estática em Dezembro.


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Voçês com o Inverno ainda no inicio e eu que nem Outono tivemos ainda !!


Ora aí é que está toda a problemática da situação. A realidade sinóptica no Outono é norma geral mais favorável ao Algarve que o Inverno. O facto de outono ter sido fraco no Algarve em termos de precipitação é que determina a necessidade de água agora, precisamente quando é mais difícil. Em termos da previsão dos próximos dias,  não existe grande coisa em perspectiva para a região... é a realidade.



Pedro disse:


> Não existe uma versão portuguesa do AccuWeather?



Que eu saiba não...


----------



## Fantkboy (2 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Os modelos andam unanimes em relação ao evento do fim de semana! 
Ou isto dá uma volta de 180º ou o evento não passará de uma típica situação de inverno daquelas aborrecidas e desinteressantes! 
O vento será igualmente fraco / moderado a moderado / forte nas terras altas! Cota de neve talvez 1600 metros (?) 

Mas a esperança é a ultima a morrer, talvez na próxima run tudo mude (ainda é possivel)


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Do mesmo modo que não me parece nada normal estas alterações subitas nas previsões dos modelos que estão falhando este ano mesmo a 72/96 horas !!



Mas só hoje é que entrámos nas 96 horas da próxima situação.
A mim parecem-me naturais as mudanças acima disto. Sinceramente esperava que tirassem, embora não tanto.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2009 às 18:27)

Eu sinceramente só consigo ver dias aborrecidos no horizonte...e fico triste por isso, uma vez que depois de Dezembro só nos resta Janeiro e Fevereiro em termos de possíveis entradas frias...


----------



## psm (2 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu sinceramente só consigo ver dias aborrecidos no horizonte...e fico triste por isso, uma vez que depois de Dezembro só nos resta Janeiro e Fevereiro em termos de possíveis entradas frias...





Quem é que disse que vem dias aborrecidos?!?!

Vai haver ondulação, e vai haver chuva não percebo a afirmação?

A meteorologia não é só entradas frias há mais do que frio!


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Algarvios, tudo está bem quando acaba bem. O  GFS nesta run já tirou tudo para o fim-de-semana. Parece que começa a estar na altura de se poupar água nessa bandas... e de importar uns camelos...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

psm disse:


> Quem é que disse que vem dias aborrecidos?!?!
> 
> Vai haver ondulação, e vai haver chuva não percebo a afirmação?
> 
> A meteorologia não é só entradas frias há mais do que frio!



Se vivesses em Bragança e tivesses n dias com máximas a não passarem dos 10º e minimas a não descerem dos 5º e todo o dia chuviscar...como se costuma dizer "nem anda nem desanda" perceberias a afirmação...e muito mais quando a ondulação em Bragança não é um parâmetro a ter em conta...por isso um dia aborrecido em Bragança não tem nada a ver com um dia aborrecido no Estoril...as espectativas são diferentes...! Desculpaem o off-topic.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

Pessoal, calma lá, nada melhor do que a RUN das 18 horas (a chamada RUN dos exageros) para nos dar mais um desvaneio "daqueles" que nos deixa a sonhar e sonhar...

Quanto à frente do próximo fim de semana, se o GFS colocar lá o AA em vez da frente não me admiro nada.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2009 às 23:06)

Nesta RUN, foi colocada mais precipitação no Centro, em especial Litoral Centro.

Faro contenta-se com... 0,4 milímetros. 

Vá lá... as coisas ainda se mantiveram mais ou menos estáveis. Estou admirado.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

E as trovoadas e granizo previstos pelo IM para este dia que agora termina ... alguém registou algum evento destes ... ?

Parece-me que desta vez o nosso IM exagerou nas previsões ...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

ecobcg disse:


> E pronto, termina aqui a discussão sobre o próximo fim de semana:
> 
> ...
> 
> Os 8mm ainda hão-de passar a 0,8mm.



Até parecia que adivinhava neste post...
A precipitação para o próximo fim de semana não passou para 0,8mm mas sim para 0,0mm nesta última run... sim, leram bem...0,0mm!!!

Próximo evento se faz favor...


----------



## iceworld (2 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

Iceberg disse:


> E as trovoadas e granizo previstos pelo IM para este dia que agora termina ... alguém registou algum evento destes ... ?
> 
> Parece-me que desta vez o nosso IM exagerou nas previsões ...



Sim, por volta das 13h30min ouvi um prolongado a abafado trovão. Que tenha dado conta foi o único hoje.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Dez 2009 às 02:25)

Confesso que não esperava este desenlace
(já aqui foi traçado o cenário).
Basta ler o que aqui disse há menos de 48 h.
Mas também aí fui dizendo  o que sempre digo:
- o que se diz por aqui hoje , amanhã é um diz que disse,
que por vezes depois de amanhã ,já  ninguém confirma que o  terá dito .
Refiro-me obviamente aos modelos de previsão e não a nós que ,
com os dados disponíveis à altura  por eles, " apenas "
embandeiramos em certezas , projectamos cenários ,ficcionamos a Natureza.
Enquanto houver   surpresas logo ali adiante ,o dado adquirido nunca poderá ir tão longe.
Confesso que a minha reputação nos amigos e familiares 
que me solicitaram previsões para o próximo fim de semana ocasionalmente  prolongado, corre o risco de uma hecatombe...
Dias difíceis para os modelos e para nós que mandamos uns palpites,
uns bitaites por que acreditamos na ousadia de que o Homem consegue 
ver, cada vez mais além...

"Como um Temporal desenfreado dias a fio ,
sucumbe a apenas um Domingo de Chuva..."

Nos escaparates , na próxima Run...? ( já nas anteriores)


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

uma saida interessante no que toca ao proximo fim de semana
esta saida das 06z coloca uma ondulaçao frontal complexa a cruzar o pais entre a tarde de sabado e a manhã de 3f.
durante o dia de sabado o cavado associado a frente aproxima-se tal como uma frente em dissipaçao, enquuanto o fluxo em todos os niveis torna-se de SW iniciando-se a advecçao quente ( WCB), durante este dia a frente em dissipaçao deixará chuva no norte e centro.´
durante a noite dá-se uma frontogenese a W do pais e o fluxo de SW intensifica-se, estaremos entao sob influencia de uma massa tropical ( WCB) instavel sendo que os parametros CAPE/LI indicam uma gradual desestabilizaçao atmosferica.
ás primeiras horas de domingo a frente fria propiamente dita aproxima-se do
 NW deixando muita precipitaçao, durante a manha e ate ao inicio da tarde a frente desloca-se lentamente para SE enquanto bolsas sucessivas de ar tropical instavel cruzam o centro deixando ai tambem muita precipitaçao ( sao possiveis trovoadas ou fenomenos extremos localizados e de vida curta) o vento manten-se forte de SW.
durante a noite o ar estavel pós frontal  devera atingir o NW do pais e o fluxo ai rodará para W enquanto a frente progride lentamente sobre o centro e sul do pais deixando condiçoes de forte instabilidade.
durante o o dia de 2f  originam-se areas de vorticidade ciclonica a SW do pais que se movem embebidas no jet para NE sob o  sul do territorio dando origem a mais instabilidade associada a baixas em superficie.
finalmente durante o inicio do dia de 3f  a frente deixa o sul do pais e dá-se uma estabilizaçao das condiçoes atmosfericas pelo menos  a sul de sintra-estrela.
na 4f é possivel a passqagem de outra frente ja que a corrente de W tende a permanecer indefenidamente
animaçoes magicseaweed:
*vento:*
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=swell&starttime=1259798400
*SLP/precipitaçao:*
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1259798400
*swell:*
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=swell&starttime=1259798400
( output directo do GFS)
volta a esperança de boa animaçao no sul.....e a animaçao quase certa no norte e centro


----------



## Jota 21 (3 Dez 2009 às 11:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> Confesso que não esperava este desenlace
> (já aqui foi traçado o cenário).
> Basta ler o que aqui disse há menos de 48 h.
> Mas também aí fui dizendo  o que sempre digo:
> ...


 
 A minha reputação junto dos meus amigos do BTT Domingueiro também está pelas ruas da amargura E logo por azar tem sido para os últimos Domingos que se tem previsto mais chuva. Depois não chove o que estava prometido e passam a vida a dizer que o meu "satélite está sempre avariado"

 Em relação a este Domingo acredito que chova a sério embora não venha a ser o temporal antes prometido.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Bons dias, 

boa frente em perspectiva para domingo associada a um fluxo quente e húmido de SW, a prometer boas quantidades de precipitação ao já encharcado NW...







Em principio será bastante democrática afectando de Norte a Sul..


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

Os modelos indicam tendências, previsões, possibilidades.. não certezas. 
Em vez do "vai chover a potes domingo com trovoada intensa..." podem dizer algo do tipo "há possibilidade de chuva e com sorte alguma trovoada no domingo"


----------



## GARFEL (3 Dez 2009 às 12:34)

pois é jota
eu tb sou o meteorologista dos btts
de casa e 
do emprego
e da maneira que as runs têm estado no ultimo mês  

tou a pensar seriamente em suicidio


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Rog disse:


> Em vez do "vai chover a potes domingo com trovoada intensa..." podem dizer algo do tipo "há possibilidade de chuva e com sorte alguma trovoada no domingo"



Se já temos o ânimo em baixo, ao ler essa tua frase então ficamos piores ainda. 

Bem, o GFS insiste na frente "fraquinha" para o fim de semana que se aproxima. Se eu registar aqui 10 milímetros já me dou por muito contente. 

O freemeteo prevê 47,7 milímetros para aqui só entre Domingo e Segunda, mas eu não acredito nem em metade. Agora no vento moderado com rajadas fortes já acredito.


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

nesta saida das 12z o GFS mantem o cenario praticamente estavel, apenas com um ligeiro enfraquecimento, acerca da ondulaçao frontal complexa do prox fim de semana ( entre sabado e 3f, no norte especialmente no sabado e domingo e no centro e sul no domingo, 2f e 3f ).


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

Esta RUN do GFS mostra a frente praticamente estacionária, com um movimento muito lento, o que podia fazer com que caíssem quantidades elevadas de precipitação (pode observar-se isso no freemeteo, só entre Domingo e Segunda estão previstos 47,6 mm para aqui, ou seja, comparando com a RUN anterior só retirou 0,1 mm - vejam no meu post mais acima). 

Esta RUN quase nem mexeu uma palha, pelo menos para aqui. 

O GFS do Meteomoita coloca apenas 41 mm. Mesmo assim nada mau.

Cada gota de chuva é preciosa nestes tempos que correm...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2009 às 17:19)

Lightning disse:


> Esta RUN do GFS mostra a frente praticamente estacionária, com um movimento muito lento, o que podia fazer com que caíssem quantidades elevadas de precipitação (pode observar-se isso no freemeteo, só entre Domingo e Segunda estão previstos 47,6 mm para aqui, ou seja, comparando com a RUN anterior só retirou 0,1 mm - vejam no meu post mais acima).
> 
> Esta RUN quase nem mexeu uma palha, pelo menos para aqui.
> 
> ...




Por cá isto nem parece o meteograma para Viseu...

Só 45.9mm????!!!!


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá isto nem parece o meteograma para Viseu...
> 
> Só 45.9mm????!!!!



E acha pouco? 45.9 mm repartidos por Sábado, Domingo (sobertudo), e Segunda - Feira? 
Já é um excelente valor Nada desprezível...

Relativamente à frente, é como o lightning diz, a mesma poderá avançar lentamente e talvez mais na diagonal SW/NE  e isto pode causar longos periodos de chuva com grandes acumulados em alguns locais ( à semelhança da Júlia) embora desta vez não creio que seja tão extremo como foi por aqui... pois apesar de tudo esta frente será mais rápida a passar...


----------



## Costa (3 Dez 2009 às 18:18)




----------



## Sunnyrainy (3 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

Chegamos ao momento da desilusão em que os modelos não para de tirar precipitação. E um facto! enfim...

E Depois desta depressão esta de regresso o AA?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

Por aqui, as runs anteriores de hoje foram melhores, esta run das 12 aniquilou um terço da precipitação aqui, se a run das 6 era 24 mm esta é 8.8 mm, e já nem é domingo, agora é 2ªfeira e 3ªfeira, sempre a adiar. Ainda não vi este ano, 2 saídas que dissessem o mesmo, por isso, eu faço melhor previsões do que alguns modelos, falho e admito quando falho mas ultimamente as minhas previsões semanais batem mais certo que ginjas. 

Para o fim-de-semana vai ser esta a previsão no Algarve: 

Dia 5 (Sábado)  - Céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco a moderado de sueste.

Máximas: 15ºC - 19ºC
mínimas: 9ºC - 13ºC

Estado do mar: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1.5 metros.

Dia 6 (Domingo) - Céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade.  Vento moderado de sudoeste.  

Máximas: 15ºC - 19ºC
mínimas: 10ºC - 13ºC

Estado do mar:  Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1.5 metros.

Só o vento no Sábado não está correcto, porque de resto bate tudo que nem uma luva, para quem faz uma previsão no domingo à noite, mas só publico na 2ªfeira e chega ao sábado e domingo a seguir e bate certo, não há muito que dizer, ainda dizem que não existe fiabilidade nas previsões a mais de 3 dias, que eu não sei ver modelos, o meu método é simples vejo todos os modelos, vejo a previsão para Ayamonte faço uma relação entre os dados todos e sai a previsão.

Para não falar dos vários e-mails a darem-me os parabéns por serem as previsões mais fiáveis que já viram feitas para o Algarve.

Nem a médio e longo prazo deslumbra-se algo que mude isto pelo Algarve. Por isso, vamos continuar a ter uns chuviscos e nada mais.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

Pois, pois é onde é que eu já vi este filme ..............
Depressão a Noroeste de Portugal, com uma frente extensa que vai lutando contra o aumento da pressão existe no Sul de Portugal.
A frente devido a essa situação de bloqueio no sul de Portugal avança muito lentamente, causando elevadas precipitações no Norte e litoral Centro, e depois chega ao sul e nomeadamente ao Baixo Alentejo e Algarve bate na parede e PUFF ... esfuma-se tudo !!
Domingo e Segunda promete mais do mesmo .... cá estarei para acompanhar os 2 a 5 mm do mês !!

Por aquilo que estou vendo nos modelos parece que este mês, tremendamente ao contrário das minhas expectativas e tremendamente ao contrário de quase todos os modelos ... parece que vem mais um mês igual a todos os outros !!

A não ser que os modelos, ou melhor que a atmosfera de uma volta de 180º, vai ser a maior derrota dos modelos de previsões sazonais !!!


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

Vocês algarvios não sejam tão pessimistas!!!

Podem estar a ser realistas (de momento) lá isso é verdade, mas o mês ainda agora começou. Vão ver que ainda vão ter uns 100 mm acumulados neste mês.

E quanto à frente, não é cedo nem tarde para o GFS ainda a colocar mais um pouco para Sul. Este tópico parece o muro das lamentações...

Por o GFS estar a mostrar cada vez menos precipitação para aí, isso não quer dizer que não volte a colocá-la dias mais tarde.


----------



## blood4 (3 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*



psm disse:


> O ECMWF continua fantastico na sua saida para o dia 7(suspense), vamos ver se esta previsão que estão a modelar para o mar se mantem, é algo que não se vê todos os anos, e é muito mais raro do que cair neve aos 600 metros(comparação).
> 
> ps: qualquer dia transcrevo para um topico que hei-de abri que tipos de ondulação existem, e suas caracteristicas, e que foram retiarados do IM quando lá teve a explicação dos varios tipos de ondulação, e o que é o espectro de ondulação.



realmente era bom fazeres isso
tipo aqui ha pessoal que fala do mar e respeito isso
mas nem todos gostam,por isso abre um topico em que se fala so disso xD


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009*

Apesar de concordar que o AA tem andando pujante (tambem devido a grande vorticidade nas latitudes mais a norte)






Temos que nos sujeitar a estas condições, não estamos numa latitude favorável a grandes acontecimentos! 

Por vezes acontece é certo, mas o que nós chama mos de grandes acontecimentos na gronolândia por exemplo!! chamam o pão nosso de cada dia.

Ainda estamos no prencipio, e não no fim, muita coisa vai acontecer por isso não desesperem (compreendo que seja dificil em alguns locais) mas deixemos a Natureza fazer o seu trabalho, em vez de criticarmos, admiremos a sua perfeicção e equilibrio! (e Pff não culpem o aquecimento global)  

As coisas já estão mais ou menos encaminhadas para o acontecimento do fds!  A norte e extendendo se gradualmente a sul do país chuva fraca a moderada, será ou não, localmente forte em alguns locais devido a alguma convectividade que aconteça! Embora acredite que no sul a frente já em enfraquecimento possa em alguns locais deixar alguma quantidade razoavel de precipitação, mas veremos os próximos modelos!


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2009 às 08:41)

Mas que péssima run do GFS, que além de tirar a precipitação toda do Algarve para Domingo e Segunda, apenas a mete praticamente toda a norte de Sintra-Estrela. Está a ser uma desilusão depois de tanta expectativa que esta situação criou. E depois desta já mini-frente, metem AA por tudo o que é lado. Apenas a longo prazo se vê alguma coisa, mas como se sabe isso não vale nada.

Está a tardar... e percebo perfeitamente o desespero dos algarvios, parece bruxedo. Já os nortenhos vão ser contemplados com mais uma boa rega, poderão estar muitas horas a chover seguidamente.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2009 às 08:54)

Bons dias, 

já começo a ver algumas semelhanças com a Júlia nesta frente de Sábado/Domingo...

Notem a evolução para as horas seguintes no GFS como a frente se desloca mais na diagonal SW/NE afectando prolongadamente o Norte e Litoral Centro... practicamente não tocando no Algarve...( mas isto claro é o que o  modelo nos diz de momento...)

Se for uma frente muito activa então teremos longos periodos de chuva a poder causar problemas aqui para algumas zonas do Norte já encharcadas por anteriores eventos...







Precipitações entre 60/70 mm  ou mais em 24 horas são possíveis em alguns locais... mas tudo vai depender da actividade da frente...e isso só na altura o saberemos...

As previsões do IM  já falam em chuvas fortes para Sábado e sobertudo Domingo...

O meteograma do Freemeteo baseado no GFS mete uns impressionantes 128.7 mm aqui para o Porto...Grande parte deles no Sábado e Domingo....

Uma Júlia 2 ??


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2009 às 09:28)

Palavras para quê:





Viva a desigualdade.


----------



## Gongas (4 Dez 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia, apesar de não muito participativo, sou um membro que consulta assiduamente este site, mas quero dizer que já não há pachorra para tanto choradinho do pessoal do sul. è constantemente o lamentar de as depressões não atingirem o sul. Tal como eu, acredito que outras pessoas sintam o mesmo que eu! E quem me dera ter um dia de sol radioso, que é coisa que há muito é uma miragem.
Depois é prefeitamente normal no norte chover mais do que no sul e também há que ver que ainda nem entrámos no Inverno.
Espero não levaram a mal este comentário, mas imaginem agora todo o pessoal do norte vir também para aqui reclamar, mas com a chuva.
Desculpem este off-tópico.


----------



## ruimartins (4 Dez 2009 às 10:53)

Gongas disse:


> Bom dia, apesar de não muito participativo, sou um membro que consulta assiduamente este site, mas quero dizer que já não há pachorra para tanto choradinho do pessoal do sul. è constantemente o lamentar de as depressões não atingirem o sul. Tal como eu, acredito que outras pessoas sintam o mesmo que eu! E quem me dera ter um dia de sol radioso, que é coisa que há muito é uma miragem.
> Depois é prefeitamente normal no norte chover mais do que no sul e também há que ver que ainda nem entrámos no Inverno.
> Espero não levaram a mal este comentário, mas imaginem agora todo o pessoal do norte vir também para aqui reclamar, mas com a chuva.
> Desculpem este off-tópico.




OFFTOPIC
Subscrevo.
De facto, como amante do mau(bom) tempo, compreendo a frustração do pessoal do Sul mas há outros tópicos para lamentar sucessivamente as saídas...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

Bons dias...

Bem, palavras para quÊ???

Que desilusão, uma atras da outra... O que seria a tempestade do ano, não irá passar nestas bandas os miseros 0.000000mm de precipitação!!

Que suicidio, que tédio!!

E em 180h , V.R.S.A. não passará 0.1mm segundo os meteogramas..



A 7 dias do evento = 110mm +-

A 6 dias = 80mm +-

A 5 dias = 30mm +-

A 4 dias = 20mm +-

A 3 dias = 10mm+-

A 2 dias = 0.0mm +-

SERÁ ISTO CASTIGO??

Enfim, palavras para quê!!!


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

O que é demais cheteia e está já a tornar-se tedioso seguir este tópico. Quem vem aqui é para ler e discutir previsões e não para ler lamentos que não resolvem nada nem mudam a vida de ninguém. Como já foi referido, há variados tópicos mais adequados no fórum e o que for mensagem de puro lamento sem qualquer valor acrescentado será movido para outro local.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

Gongas disse:


> Bom dia, apesar de não muito participativo, sou um membro que consulta assiduamente este site, mas quero dizer que já não há pachorra para tanto choradinho do pessoal do sul. è constantemente o lamentar de as depressões não atingirem o sul. Tal como eu, acredito que outras pessoas sintam o mesmo que eu! E quem me dera ter um dia de sol radioso, que é coisa que há muito é uma miragem.
> Depois é prefeitamente normal no norte chover mais do que no sul e também há que ver que ainda nem entrámos no Inverno.
> Espero não levaram a mal este comentário, mas imaginem agora todo o pessoal do norte vir também para aqui reclamar, mas com a chuva.
> Desculpem este off-tópico.





Vince disse:


> O que é demais cheteia e está já a tornar-se tedioso seguir este tópico. Quem vem aqui é para ler e discutir previsões e não para ler lamentos que não resolvem nada nem mudam a vida de ninguém. Como já foi referido, há variados tópicos mais adequados no fórum e o que for mensagem de puro lamento sem qualquer valor acrescentado será movido para outro local.



Pois bem eu não vivo no algarve mas compreendo bem a frustação que eles estão a passar, vocês tem toda a razão de este tópico não ser o ideal para tal coisa, mas é que custa ver sempre a chuva a norte, ponham-se no lugar deles ( algarvios) é que daqui a pouco o algarve passa a ser um deserto.
Desculpem este comentário.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2009 às 12:59)

OF TOPIC

Os posts dos lembros Algarvios não se resumem simplesmente a lamentos, fazem comentários sobre as previsões da sua região como todos membros fazem da região onde vivem, se um membro do Minho tem o direito de colocar posts onde demonstra o seu contentamento pela muita chuva que está prevista cair. um membro do Algarve tem na minha opinião o direito de se lamentar pela chuva que não vai cair

É muito frustrante olhar para as runs dos principais modelos e ver a chuva passar de mais de 30mm para quase 0mm em poucas runs, principalmente quando isso tem sido sistemático neste Outono, em que practicamente nem choveu no sul. Durante esse mesmo periodo já cairam bastante mais de 100mm no Norte


Melhores dias virão para Algarve


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2009 às 13:24)

Não sei se coloquei este post no sítio mais correcto, pois vou aqui falar de Alertas. De qualquer maneira era para o ter colocado lá, mas como os alertas que vou agora falar não são oficiais, deduzi que este era o tópico mais apropriado para tal.

Devo confessar que esta é uma situação um pouco difícil e que requer todo o cuidado, pois a situação que está a ser mostrada pelos modelos é confusa, comparando as várias fontes que conheço:

(Tudo isto para Domingo)

O IM prevê chuva moderada e vento forte.

O freemeteo prevê uma acumulação de chuva de 22,6 mm (coincide com o IM, mais ou menos...).

o GFS é o que se sabe (a fonte onde o freemeteo vai buscar as infos, por isso é igual).

O meteograma GFS do MeteoPT prevê pouco mais de 2 mm  para a zona mais perto de Corroios (Seixal).

O diagrama GFS do MeteoPT prevê mais precipitação para Segunda do que para Domingo.

Colocando as discordâncias e concordâncias e isso tudo de lado, o meu objectivo após tudo isto que escrevi é dizer-vos que esta é uma situação que requer MUITO cuidado, pois se os alertas de cheias (do meu site) forem mal lançados, a credibilidade dos mesmos começa a ir por água abaixo.

Estou neste momento a considerar todas as hipóteses, desde uma frente que passa e praticamente não deixa chuva nenhuma até uma frente que à última da hora "cai em força" em cima de nós e deixa bastante precipitação (não esquecer possíveis situações de convecção).

Porque, como todos sabemos, os modelos NÃO mostram a realidade, é impossível fazerem tal. Mostram apenas tendências e as previsões mais perto possível da realidade.

Tudo pode acontecer. Se amanhã a situação continuar assim um pouco desorganizada, então terei mesmo de me orientar pelas imagens de satélite e modelos de última hora.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Lightning disse:


> O freemeteo prevê uma acumulação de chuva de 22,6 mm (coincide com o IM, mais ou menos...).
> 
> o GFS é o que se sabe (a fonte onde o freemeteo vai buscar as infos, por isso é igual).
> 
> ...



O freemeteo actualiza com a run das 0h e das 12h do GFS.
O meteograma GFS meteoPT actualiza a cada run: 0h, 6h, 12h e 18h.


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

Segundo os modelos e dado que o tempo se aproxima o cenário de chuvas moderadas e fortes em alguns locais vão ser uma realidade neste fim de semana e parte de segunda feira. A frente segundo os modelos passará de SW para NE lentamente daí os niveis de precipitação serem elevados.

Segundo os indices hidrográficos ainda estamos carentes de água nas nossas barragens. No entanto este Outono até tem sido generoso. o Mês de Novembro esteve bem na média de outros anos a nível de precipitação.

Relativamente ao Algarve, lembremos que o nosso território é um temperado mediterrâneo e não maritimo, e mesmo o Norte apenas é sujeito e meia duzia de frentes anuais, não estamos nas latitudes da irlanda e afins.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2009 às 15:12)

Olá boa tarde !!

Analisando os modelos parecem que temos uma nova repetição de dois episódeos já registados este ano hidrológico !!
Assim novamente temos mais uma frente que irá avançar lentamente sob o nosso território afectando ferozmente as regiões do Norte e litoral centro com chuva forte e trovoada, vento e agitação maritima !!
Essas condições irão durar desde Sábado á tarde, até provavelmente Segunda de manhã, sendo que o litoral norte deverá registar precipitação acima dos 100 mm, neste fim de semana !
Possivelmente tomando em atenção a saturação dos solos, o acumulado das barragens do Norte ... eu diria que poderemos ter uma situação de grande transtorno a norte com as riberias saltando do seu leito, nomeadamente na região do Minho !!

Quanto ao sul .... nada a dizer, estamos aguardando pacientemente que  haja uma mudança radical das condições meteorológicas que estou esperando que seja no final da 1ª Quinzena !!

Agora um pequeno áparte de um assunto que já enjoa:
- Todos nós aqui presente somos uns amantes das condições meteorológicas, 
e como tal estamos sujeitos muitas vezes a muitos euforismos, desilusões, frustações, e desejos meteorológicos.
Nomeadamente aqui as pessoas são amantes da neve, chuva, vento, trovoada e um ou outro do Sol e do Verão.
Quando as condições não estão do nosso agrado, e quando tal situação já se verifica há alguns meses ou anos, como o caso do Sul do país é normal as pessoas ficarem chatedas, desiludidas, frustadas.
As pessoas mais a Norte muitas vezes chateiam-se do pessoal do Sul, estar sempre a dizer a mesma coisa. E não chove, é uma seca, é uma seca, ect ...
Mas agora digam-me uma coisa:
Será que o pessoal do Sul não se chateia que os do Norte estejam sempre a rejubilar-se sempre que chove. Sempre com euforias sempre que vem uma depressão mais forte e muitas vezes exageram imenso nos comentároios.
É que tb estão sempre com a mesma coisa ....

Isto apenas para dizer uma coisa:
" Estar sempre a falar da seca, cansa ... mas ouvir algumas pessoas do Norte, rejubilarem-se cheios de  euforia e exageros sempre que chove mais intensamente também cansa"
Se o espaço das lamentações deve ser para o "Chilly Out", os euforismos exagerados ... se calhar tb deviam seguir o mesmo caminho ..

PS: Este comentário não é para responderem ... é para reflectirem !!
Se o moderador quiser apagar ... tudo bem, mas assim perde o propósito deste comentário!!
Vamos acabar com estas situações de uma vez por todas !!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (4 Dez 2009 às 16:37)

Para o Porto....90 mm para Domingo, segundo: http://www.elmundo.es/tiempo/pronostico/bb/351_5_c.html


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Pela Ultima saida e segundo os Ouputs dos meteogramas GFS ( meteopt) nesta ultima saída o modelo retirou quase metade da precipitação nesta zona, de 70mm para uns 37,7mm


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

Há-de chegar o dia em que a ficção do GFS se torne realidade !!

Até lá ... espero sentado !!

Isto apenas para dizer que não consigo entender estas saídas do GFS !!!
Depois das 180 horas este modelo fica maluco !!


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2009 às 17:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Há-de chegar o dia em que a ficção do GFS se torne realidade !!
> 
> Até lá ... espero sentado !!
> 
> ...



Tendências não se trata de outra coisa se não tendências que se pode ver no segundo painel, e esta tendência já está a ser acompanhada por mim  a Europa poderá ter a partir do dia 15 uma coisa muito potente


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2009 às 17:16)

A NOAA coloca um storm track a apontar em direcção (em cheio) rumo a Portugal de 12 a 19 de Dezembro !!!
Apesar de estar todos os dias a variar, o facto é que neste momento a tendência está lá !!

As coisas acabam sempre por mudar bastante mas quando a tendencia está lá, acaba sempre por acontecer alguma coisa como este fim de semana cujo modelo GFS apesar de exagerar sempre há imenso, imenso tempo que mostrava sinais  ... afinal de contas o sul fica a ver navios mas o norte vai ser bem contemplado !!

Para dia 12 espero uma mudança (aqui pro Sul) .....


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

no curto/medio prazo mantem-se a tendencia NAO- sendo que o ensemble se mantem conciso até dia 7 e com alguns afastamentos e aproximaçoes pouco significativos  á media até dia 17.
estes pequenos pontos de discordancia serao "aparados" certamente com consequencias que eu julgo nao serem muito de rotura com o padrao geral actual ( se quiserem leiam o meu post no topico das sazonais)
este prox evento prevjo-o animado, no sabado e domingo no norte centro e no domingo/2f no centro e sul.
as areas mais afectadas serão as que se situam a norte de setubal-evora-portalegre, com precipitaçao por vezes forte e continua, ventos moderados a fortes, e eventos convectivos intensos e esporadicos; no sul, especialmente SE os fenomenos serao menos intensos e continuos


----------



## Aurélio (4 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

Olhando aos modelos parece que o ECM e o GFS até ás 216 horas tem uma previsão muito parecida, e mantém que lá pro dia 11 Dezembro as regiões do Sul  deverá ser contemplado finalmente com alguma coisa de jeito !!
O ECM ás 240 horas tem um cenário que eu considero muito pouco provável, mas começo a gostar de ver um Anticiclone continental naquela posição que os modelos começam a mostrar.

A meu ver será o primeiro passo para tornar o NAO mais negativo, mas sobretudo para que as Altas pressões no Norte da Europa, se tornem mais expandidas e menos concentradas na Gronelândia.
Isto porque este NAO que temos agora apesar de negativo não nos interessa porque tem baixas pressões á volta dele !!

Creio que pouco a pouco o cenário vai-se moldando ......

Claro que o Stormy tem a opinião dele que eu respeito .....


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

Isto é possível?


----------



## psm (4 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Não ponham previsões a tanto tempo são irreais!!


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

psm disse:


> Não ponham previsões a tanto tempo são irreais!!



Ele simplesmente estava a perguntar se isso é possivel em Portugal...


----------



## |Ciclone| (4 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Pedro disse:


> Isto é possível?



Não digo que seja impossível, mas a probabilidade de acontecer será de certeza muito inferior a 1%...
Os modelos depois das 180 horas não valem grande coisa, nem vale a pena dar-mos importância a situações como essa, tão distantes.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

Aqui fica uma comparação entre vários modelos da precipitação para o final da tarde de domingo 

COAMPS





GFS





NOGAPS





já agora a previsão do Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro [ CliM@UA ] 






em relação ás trovoadas..o cape/li não tá grande coisa..mas ha que ter esperança


----------



## blood4 (4 Dez 2009 às 21:46)

Brunomc disse:


> Aqui fica uma comparação entre vários modelos da precipitação para o final da tarde de domingo
> 
> COAMPS
> 
> ...



ha algum mapa ou assim pra ver sobre as trovadas?
se souberem alguem que poste sff


----------



## Skizzo (4 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

que bom, mais chuvinha para uma região tão sequinha, o litoral norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Dez 2009 às 04:52)

Por aqui começou agora a chover. Dizem-nos que vai ser para muitas horas
com a agravante de ir  "chover no molhado".
Estão já tomadas  as devidas precauções.Veremos se haverá ocorrências significativas.
Tudo dependerá de variáveis ainda por quantificar,
Mas não deixa de ser estranho esta diferença abismal nas precipitações registadas no último mês entre o norte e o sul:
Claro que é normal chover mais no noroeste que no sudeste.
Mas com esta acentuada discrepância em que os do Noroeste  quase se afogam e os  do sudeste , mal conseguem ver o verde na planície?
Assim tão acentuado ? Uns bem acima da média e logo ali ao lado ,
outros bem abaixo dela?Assim em abrupta rotura , sem transição?
Não me  lembro de tal situação...
Pois assim vai continuar  como sabemos,  pelo fim de semana dentro, 
irá até extremar.
Depois os cenários começam a divergir, para variar:
-Das particularidades já aqui anunciadas, às novidades fresquinhas de amanhã,um ror de hipóteses, pouca   certeza...

Só uma sugestão : -Quando postarem mapas  para milhentas horas, façam-no
com sentido de humor .Sei lá: adicionem-lhe um texto engraçado. Caso contrário , talvez seja aconselhável algum recato...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2009 às 10:06)

Para as proximas horas, a Accuweather voltou a tirar precipitação para Lisboa, e aumentou para o coração do Minho:

Para Ponte de Lima







[/URL]

[/IMG]

Para Lisboa:






[/URL]



Ponte de Lima: 118,8mm ( em 3 dias, Sabado, Domingo e Quarta)
Lisboa:22,3mm (em 3 dias, Sabado, Domingo e Segunda)

Isto de Leiria para baixo....


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> Mas não deixa de ser estranho esta diferença abismal nas precipitações registadas no último mês entre o norte e o sul:
> Claro que é normal chover mais no noroeste que no sudeste.
> Mas com esta acentuada discrepância em que os do Noroeste  quase se afogam e os  do sudeste , mal conseguem ver o verde na planície?
> Assim tão acentuado ? Uns bem acima da média e logo ali ao lado ,
> ...



 Também corroboro com a tua ideia, amigo nimboestrato, no passado existia mais "democracia" na distribuição da precipitação.

 Não admira que os algarvios se queixem, resta saber se isto é uma tendência ou caso esporádico.

  Entretanto, no litoral norte, só nos resta preparar-nos para mais água, será este ano que o rio Douro galgará as margens?


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

O modelo COAMPS tem outro nome?

Não consigo encontrá-lo no Meteociel...


----------



## snowstorm (5 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Olá
Também sou daqueles que leio e ando muito pelo fórum, mas acabo por escrever muito pouco.
Uma questão, no site do IM está a seguinte indicação para segunda feira 
para a zona da serra da estrela. É possível nevar com essas temperaturas?
(Não consigo colocar a imagem)


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá
> Também sou daqueles que leio e ando muito pelo fórum, mas acabo por escrever muito pouco.
> Uma questão, no site do IM está a seguinte indicação para segunda feira
> para a zona da serra da estrela. É possível nevar com essas temperaturas?
> (Não consigo colocar a imagem)



A previsão aponta para os *6ºC* para a Guarda, o que não significa que em áreas relativamente próximas e mais altas a temperatura não seja suficientemente inferior para a queda de neve!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Previsão para os próximos dias:







Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 12:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão para os próximos dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente, é preocupante...


----------



## RRguru (5 Dez 2009 às 14:44)

Embora esteja registado a cerca de um ano, nunca participei directamente neste forum, apesar de o consultar regularmente nos últimos 2 anos. Queria desde já agradecer a existencia deste forum e demonstrar a minha paixão que tal como a de vós é a metereologia e os seus fenómenos.
Lembrei-me de iniciar a minha participação, porque na minha última consulta do GFS (Run 6h), verifiquei algo interessante, que embora muitos já terão verificado e estejamos muito longe da possibilidade de tal evento (poderá incluivé alterar-se na próxima saida do GFS), a frente fria continental "prevista" para o próximo dia 17, e que se manterá nos dias seguintes. Sei que a possibilidade de tal se vir a confirmar será dificil, no entanto deixem-nos sonhar!




http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=300&code=0&mode=2


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2009 às 15:13)

RRguru disse:


> Embora esteja registado a cerca de um ano, nunca participei directamente neste forum, apesar de o consultar regularmente nos últimos 2 anos. Queria desde já agradecer a existencia deste forum e demonstrar a minha paixão que tal como a de vós é a metereologia e os seus fenómenos.
> Lembrei-me de iniciar a minha participação, porque na minha última consulta do GFS (Run 6h), verifiquei algo interessante, que embora muitos já terão verificado e estejamos muito longe da possibilidade de tal evento (poderá incluivé alterar-se na próxima saida do GFS), a frente fria continental "prevista" para o próximo dia 17, e que se manterá nos dias seguintes. Sei que a possibilidade de tal se vir a confirmar será dificil, no entanto deixem-nos sonhar!
> 
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo *RRguru*

A esta distância temporal essa entrada fria ainda é um sonho


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 15:24)

MSantos disse:


> A esta distância temporal essa entrada fria ainda é um sonho



  Sem dúvida, Miguel, trata-se de uma possibilidade remota, o ar frio conseguir chegar tão a ocidente, só com a combinação de vários factores, uma espécie de lotaria, mas que seria espectacular...


----------



## Levante (5 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Iso -6 no Algarve?! 
O sonho comanda a vida é verdade, mas pés assentes no chão nunca fez mal a ninguém 
Por aqui a previsão de continuação de dias primaveris, com levante a entrar na 3a ou 4a feira. Monotonia? É o que temos...


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

Levante disse:


> Iso -6 no Algarve?!
> O sonho comanda a vida é verdade, mas pés assentes no chão nunca fez mal a ninguém
> Por aqui a previsão de continuação de dias primaveris, com levante a entrar na 3a ou 4a feira. Monotonia? É o que temos...



Aquele mapa é um devaneio.
O interior da Turquia  é bem frio no inverno e no entanto sabe-se lá como aparece ameno durante uma vaga de frio tremenda ali mesmo aos pés.
Já reparei que estes mapas de previsão gostam muito da zona oriental e central, mas este já foi um bocado demais. lol
Uma vaga de frio deste calibre traria valentes prejuízos não só ambientais como humanos. Consigo entender que sonhem com  neve e frio, mas isso tem um preço em que pode custar vidas de várias pessoas, sobretudo os mais pobres ou que vivem em condições mais precárias.
Já em sítios onde a neve e o frio são normais e até necessários não vejo qual é o problema disto acontecer. Sei que um fenómeno anormal tem a sua piada, mas só até certa medida.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Litoral Norte bastante molhado a avaliar pelos dados colocados no seguimento!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

joseoliveira disse:


> Litoral Norte bastante molhado a avaliar pelos dados colocados no seguimento!



Em breve não será só o Norte Litoral...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Não sei como analisam modelos a tão longa distância !!
Ninguém consegue prever o tempo daqui a 10 dias, senão repare-se o que disse o Algarvio sobre a monitorização da seca pelo IM.
Ou melhor lendo a monitorização da seca na parte que indica o que se espera leiam a parte em que diz "nas semanas de 30 Novembro a 6 de Dezembro e de a 13 Novembro teriamos uma *anomalia positiva da precipitação de 10 a 60 mm em todo o território* !!
Aqui no sul acho que já se sabe que anomalia temos nesta quinzena e para que lado é que ela vai ... ou não !!

Contudo o que vejo nos modelos é neste momento uma tendencia clara de após as 132/144 horas da formação de um Anticiclone Continental sobre a Europa Central cuja influencia ou não sobre a Peninsula Ibérica ainda é uma enorme incógnita !!
Tal situação poderá levar á formação de uma região depressionária entre os dois Anticiclones (subtropical) e o Anticiclone Continental, ou seja poderia dar origem a uma depressão algo estacionária a Oeste de Portugal.
Tal cenário neste momento ainda é muito pouco real, sendo que neste momento o mais provável é uma junção dos dois Anticiclones !!

O Storm Track da NOAA continua a apontar para que este na 2ª semana referida rume a Portugal, apesar de com indices baixos de pluviosidade !!

Sinceramente face ás previsões não entendo como a maioria dos modelos de previsão sazonais, mais concretamente a NOAA dizem que teremos um mês extremamente chuvoso em Dezembro em todo o território, com uma probabilidade de mais 90% !!

Sinceramente não entendo como isto é possivel face aquilo que está previsto para os próximos 15 dias !!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

A minha expectativa neste momento com a posição dos Anticlones referidos anteriormente era uma depressão após as 144 horas ficarem entalada entre os dois Anticiclones  !!
Mas tenho que analisar melhor os outros membros do Ensemble do GFS para tentar perceber melhor o que pode acontecer !!


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 18:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei como analisam modelos a tão longa distância !!



  Estamos a chegar á Quadra Natalícia, período tradicional de férias e de deslocações, é natural a tendência para se começar a prever as condições atmosféricas da referida Quadra.

  Lembro-me dos ingleses, muito tempo antes, tentarem antecipar um "White Christmas".

  Enfim, não vejo que venha mal ao mundo, principalmente nesta época do ano, atrevermo-nos a olhar para o 2º painel do GFS e sonharmos um pouco...

  Que diabo, um dos meus sonhos de criança passa pelo Natal à lareira (mais fácil), enquanto lá fora a neve cai fofinha (difícil).

  Foi um pouco Off-Topic, mas penso que compreenderão.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2009 às 18:22)

Veterano disse:


> Estamos a chegar á Quadra Natalícia, período tradicional de férias e de deslocações, é natural a tendência para se começar a prever as condições atmosféricas da referida Quadra.
> 
> Lembro-me dos ingleses, muito tempo antes, tentarem antecipar um "White Christmas".
> 
> ...



Compartilhamos do mesmo sonho, apesar daqui ser mais fácil de acontecer, não é verdade?


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Pedro disse:


> Compartilhamos do mesmo sonho, apesar daqui ser mais fácil de acontecer, não é verdade?



  Não é bem assim, Pedro, passo parte da Quadra Natalícia em Bragança, mas francamente e já lá vão muitos anos, muito poucos foram os "White Christmas".


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2009 às 19:27)

Depois deste evento que se deveria chamar 'chover no molhado', e que a sul deixará uns excitantes 5 mm, se tudo correr pelo melhor, os diferentes modelos começam a intuir uma cut-off a passear-se nas nossas costas para o próximo fim de semana. O Europeu é neste momento o que a coloca na melhor posição, a oeste do Cabo de São Vicente. Mas este ano já vi dezenas de saídas dos modelos deste tipo, mas a cut-off ainda ninguém a viu, pelo menos no sítio certo. A ver se é desta.
Durante esses dias um anticiclone polar situado a noroeste da Rússia bombeará ar muito frio para a Europa de leste, e falamos de isos abaixo dos -20, enquanto que uma dorsal subiria à nossa longitude até latitudes mais elevadas, alimentando um anticiclone eventualmente situado nas proximidades da Escandinávia. Esse anticiclone faria com que o ar frio presente na Europa de leste pudesse chegar aos Balcãs e eventualmente a Itália. A possibilidade de uma entrada fria na Península Ibérica está dependente de dois factores improváveis. O primeiro será a formação da tal cut-off nas nossas costas, que depois se deslocaria para o Mediterrâneo e atrairia a massa de ar frio. O segundo será o estiramento da dorsal até latitudes muito elevadas, assim como mostra o NOGAPS às 180h. Sem estes dois acontecimentos o frio não passa do Adriático.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Esta ultima run do ECM não trouxe absolutamente nada de novo, sendo que aquela suposta depressão a Oeste do Cabo S. Vicente estará somente de passagem rumo ao Mediterrâneo.
Ou seja na configuração actual não me parece que nada de novo venha a surgir !!


----------



## psm (5 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

Depois de tanto disparate aqui escrito devido às previsões para lá das 180 horas, venho corroborar com o que o Aurélio escreveu, e que poderá ser desta vez que o Algarve poderá ter alguma precipitação(espero que sim), mas também naquela posição em que a cut off , e com aquele deslocamento, irá acontecer que aqui na zona de Lisboa terá também valores altos de precipitação.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

A meu ver isto é + 1 fiasco á IM , "ah e tal alerta amarelo a partir das 15h blá blá blá"


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Zapiao disse:


> A meu ver isto é + 1 fiasco á IM , "ah e tal alerta amarelo a partir das 15h blá blá blá"



Não vi nenhum modelo que mostrasse chuva forte para essa zona para hoje, nem o IM emitiu aviso de alerta amarelo para essa zona devido á chuva !!
Antes de criticarem o IM deviam clicar na página dos avisos e assim já não diziam asneiras !!

O Alerta Amarelo referido ontem a começar ás 15h era da Protecção Civil, e supostamente era para todo o País (completamente incompreensível diga-se). 
Hoje felizmente corrigiram e colocarem correctamente os distritos mais a Norte em Alerta Amarelo em vez de todos os distritos !!


----------



## Zapiao (5 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Não vi nenhum modelo que mostrasse chuva forte para essa zona para hoje, nem o IM emitiu aviso de alerta amarelo para essa zona devido á chuva !!
> Antes de criticarem o IM deviam clicar na página dos avisos e assim já não diziam asneiras !!
> 
> O Alerta Amarelo referido ontem a começar ás 15h era da Protecção Civil, e supostamente era para todo o País (completamente incompreensível diga-se).
> Hoje felizmente corrigiram e colocarem correctamente os distritos mais a Norte em Alerta Amarelo em vez de todos os distritos !!


Pois o distrito d Coimbra pertence ao sul não? Eu referi só o alerta e ñ o seu motivo


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Aquele Anticiclone continental não me está agradando nadinha !!

Para já o que se vislumbra .... é mais uma parede que aparenta bloquear a suposta depressão que aparece no dia 12 !!
Infelizmente não me parecem que surja nada de novo ... porque nem os membros do Ensemble são bons, nem a convergência dos modelos abona nada de bom !!

Vamos ver ... o que isto pode dar se tomar em atenção que hoje estamos a 5 Dezembro !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2009 às 22:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta ultima run do ECM não trouxe absolutamente nada de novo, sendo que aquela suposta depressão a Oeste do Cabo S. Vicente estará somente de passagem rumo ao Mediterrâneo.
> Ou seja na configuração actual não me parece que nada de novo venha a surgir !!



Durante este período de 19/12 a 24/12 senão surgir uma cut-off a SW do Algarve que deixe precipitação elevada aqui,como ocorreu no passado, duvido que depois venha algo, é complicado, a história assim o diz. Anos como 1989, 1992 que só choveu 400 mm nessa semana trágica no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Ai 400 mm  ...eu hoje em dia já só espero é uma precipitação na média que é coisa que não tem acontecido há muito ... muito tempo !!
Isto falando num periodo de 3 meses  !!

Mas tomos sabemos como a atmosfera é complexa e não acredito em previsões deste tipo de modelos para um mês inteiro ..
Vamos com calma !!

"Um passito de cada vez ""


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Bem, eu já lancei os meus avisos para amanhã. Espero não me ter enganado. Fiz isso de acordo com os modelos que vi, pois na zona onde estou é onde se vai estar na "corda bamba"... 

A frente vai passar aqui de raspão, pelo menos a maior parte da acção até ao início da tarde de amanhã.


----------



## filipept (6 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

Falhanço incrível dos modelos a... 24 horas, ou menos. A previsão da precipitação acumulada foi um falhanço.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

Boa tarde, olhando para os modelos parece que estas runs das 12h do GFS ultimamente andam a deixar muito a desejar, isto porque anda tudo muito aos extremos.
Esta run tanto está dando para o máximo extremo como esta das 12h do GFS, como está dando pro totalmente seco, como chegou a mostar ontem ou antes de ontem !!
Portanto esta run do GFS voltou desacreditá-la por ser boa demais para ser verdade ...

Senão analisemos:
- Parece uniforme quer pelo ECM quer pelo GFS que no próximo dia 11/12 teremos uma depressão muito pouco cavada, que consiste basicamente num sistema frontal.
Ora bem, o que se segue é extremamente dificil de saber neste momento.
Ambos os modelos estão reticentos na sua evolução sendo que ora dizem que porventura poderá muito suavemente consegue romper o Anticiclone continental que se vai formar, ou dizem que bate na parede e desce rumo á Madeira !!!
A meu ver essa depressão será decisiva para a evolução do tempo na 2ª Quinzena !!

Eu continuo a achar que existe ainda muitas possibilidade de termos pelo menos uma Segunda metade de Dezembro bastante chuvoso como mostra a NOAA !!


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

Esta run das 12 está muito melhor, deu uma volta de 180º no que diz respeito a médio/longo prazo. Se as runs anteriores apontavam um autêntico deserto para o mês de Dezembro, esta parece que nos volta a dar esperanças que possamos vir a ter um mês chuvoso, até no Algarve. Se durante a próxima semana não se vê nada de muito interessante, para o próximo fim de semana podemos ser atingidos por uma nova frente de moderada actividade e que seria bem mais democrática. Depois disso, como já se sabe é uma incógnita, mas esta run mudou completamente o padrão e coloca bastante chuva e frio.

  Vamos ver nas próximas runs se isto se mantém, nomeadamente a possível frente do próximo fim de semana.

  Já agora, queria apontar também para quarta-feira a chegada de uma ondulação (5/6 m + período 16) que, devido à fraca intensidade do vento e direcção off-shore, poderá atingir alturas na zona de rebentação bastante consideráveis!


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

O GFS já tinha dito mata, agora o ECM diz esfola, e o NOGAPS assiste e bate palmas. Crescem as possibilidades de siberiana dentro de uma semana, com hipóteses de haver um choque entre uma massa fresca marítima e uma gelada continental mesmo em cima da Península. Falta muito, mas a sintonia entre modelos é um bom sinal. Mas continuam em aberto todas as possibilidades ainda está muito distante no tempo.

A run das 12h é tão credível como a das 0h, é feita com as mesmas ferramentas para a determinação das condições iniciais, usando os mesmos métodos de simulação do comportamento atmosférico. A última run do GFS a partir de 192h é muito chuvosa, tem a credibilidade de qualquer modelo a tão longo prazo. Mas, sinceramente, acho mais provável, em Dezembro, que chova a potes como diz a das 12h do que em dorsais forever como mostrava às 0h.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2009 às 19:10)

Boas noticias meus caros:
- As ultimas runs começam a modelar algo de muito interessante para a segunda quinzena no nosso País !!

Como disse no Post anterior a depressão prevista que venha a ocorrer no proximo fim de semana a Oeste de Portugal de acordo com as ultimas runs começa a ser modelado com um forte predominio de um Anticiclone continental colocada nas latitudes a Norte e a formação de uma depressão na zona de Itália.
Ora bem a possivel junção dessas duas depressões causaria uma circulação zonal nas latitudes mais a sul, e assim finalmente poderia-se ver chuva nas latitudes mais a sul .....

Neste momento quase todos os modelos que visualizei estão colocando essa situação ....
o ECM nesta actualização das 12h é uma cópia do GFS do 12h, e toda a gente aqui sabe como este modelo é reticente em colocar essas situações, sendo que não me lembro deste modelo dar uma situação destas !!
Relembro que o surgimento desta situação não é a 300 horas mas sim a cerca de 132/156 horas !!

Haja fé pessoal do sul !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2009 às 19:20)

É impressão minha ou o GFS tem um fraquinho por fins de semana  tem sido quase sempre assim nos últimos tempos. Vamos lá ver como serão as próximas saídas do modelo.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ou o GFS tem um fraquinho por fins de semana  tem sido quase sempre assim nos últimos tempos. Vamos lá ver como serão as próximas saídas do modelo.



Mas é geral...

O GFS não é o único. Eu também gosto disto assim!


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 19:28)

Mais um fim-de-semana por água abaixo, literalmente.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

Quem me dera uma entrada de leste...mas uma a valer!Os modelos colocam essa possibilidade ...mas a uma distância temporal considerável! Até a neve quando vem de leste é diferente...é mais seca! Lá vou eu ficar colado Run a Run...nos próximos tempos...


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

Apesar de chover a potes por estas bandas  estou a ficar agradado com as vossas leituras das run's. Fico a torcer para que tenham razão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Boas malta..

Mas que mergulho... 

Vem a todo o vapor... 










www.sat24.com


----------



## Veterano (6 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Sem dúvida interessante a concordância entre o GFS e o ECM no médio prazo (140 horas), no que se refere à possibilidade de finalmente o frio chegar à PI.

 Mas mais importante, a subida do AA iria possibilitar a entrada de sucessivas frentes, a afectar também o sul do país, com a necessária precipitação.

 Já não se trata de um cenário tão impossível assim.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Parece que vai ser interessante acompanhar a evolução sinóptica durante esta noite; estou em querer que uma linha de instabilidade mais potente está formada ainda a noroeste da Peninsula Ibérica e que só agora começou a tocar terra no extremo noroeste da Galiza. Embora o principal movimento seja para nordeste, também vai pouco a pouco deslocando-se para oriente, o que pode vir a complicar o estado do tempo nas regiões no norte durante a madrugada. Portanto, é de estar atento às imagens de satélite:

Imagens de Satélite Air Mass





CopyRight@Eumetsat2009


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

Gerofil disse:


> vai pouco a pouco deslocando-se para oriente, o que pode vir a complicar o estado do tempo nas regiões no norte durante a madrugada. Portanto, é de estar atento às imagens de satélite:



Essa mesma linha ainda chegará com alguma actividade à zona centro do País nesta madrugada, ou vai-se dissipando à medida que se desloca?

Parece estar a aguentar-se, ainda.

Já quanto ao resto da frente, vai atingir Lisboa e possíveis partes de Setúbal nesta madrugada, segundo o GFS.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

Foi-se tudo para o próximo fim de semana nesta run...

 Ainda há tempo para voltar atrás...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2009 às 23:00)

As coisas para o próximo fim de semana ainda estão completamente indefinidas e por isso não se deve para já tentar tirar demasiadas elacções e muitos menos tentar prespectivar o que surja a partir daí !!
Mas sempre vou a dizer que não me parece que as linhas de baixas pressões sejam as mostradas pelos modelos recentemente !!

Além disso não me admirava nada que surgindo esta suposta de linha de baixas pressões a partir do fim de semana tivessemos era mais uma corrente fria de Leste do que outra coisa !!

Por exemplo o IM actualizou as previsões de acordo com a actual saida do ECM e a direcção prevista do vento é Leste/Sueste, e precipitação apenas mostra após a suposta passagem do sistema frontal/ depressãpo que se formará a Oeste de Portugal e cuja movimentação mesmo não faltando assim tanto tempo quanto isso ainda continua a ser uma enorme incógnita!!

Por isso não vale a pena euforismos nem antecipitações exageradas de cenários.
O que disse em posts anteriores é mais falando em termos depressionários para se poder de forma alguma nesta altura falar em cenários de precipitação !!
Está ficando mais favorável mas ainda longe, muito longe de certezas ....
Dentro de dois dias já se saberá melhor ... porque aqui no sul já estamos fartos de desilusões constantes nas ultimas 2 semanas !!

Boa Noite !!


----------



## blood4 (6 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

estive a ver no IM depois de quarta feira nao chove mais só dão céu limpo á excepção de sábado que dao muito nubelado mais sem chuva :X


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

]ToRnAdO[;179148 disse:
			
		

> Boas malta..
> 
> Mas que mergulho...
> 
> ...



E as 2 frentes estão quase a chocar...

Agora estou curioso no que vai dar...


----------



## thunderboy (6 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

]ToRnAdO[;179206 disse:
			
		

> E as 2 frentes estão quase a chocar...
> 
> Agora estou curioso no que vai dar...



O que poderá possivelmente dar?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

thunderboy disse:


> O que poderá possivelmente dar?



Não sei... estou tanto ou mais curioso que tu... mas de espectativa baixa!

Esperar para ver o que faz ou o que poderá alterar...


----------



## stormiday (6 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

thunderboy disse:


> O que poderá possivelmente dar?


Pois, já agora quais são os cenários possíveis? E também estamos a falar de resultados que se podem via a sentir no continente em que espaço temporal?


----------



## blood4 (6 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

se ia acontecer isso de elas "chocarem" acho que o IM previa isso e nao dao nada de especial para as proximas horas
apenas aguaceiros fracos xD


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

]ToRnAdO[;179206 disse:
			
		

> E as 2 frentes estão quase a chocar...



O que se vê a grande velocidade não é  nenhuma frente, são apenas nuvens altas provocadas por um ramo do Jet que desce para sul, nada de especial. Há uma frente mas mais a norte e por baixo dessas nuvens.
E aquilo ainda a Oeste atrás da frente também não me parece que seja uma linha de instabilidade. Acho que nada de especial virá dali.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

Ops, retiro o que disse ... parecia que ía dar noutra coisa mas já vi que não vai dar em nada. Ilusão da imagem de satélite 



Gerofil disse:


> Parece que vai ser interessante acompanhar a evolução sinóptica durante esta noite; estou em querer que uma linha de instabilidade mais potente está formada ainda a noroeste da Peninsula Ibérica e que só agora começou a tocar terra no extremo noroeste da Galiza. Embora o principal movimento seja para nordeste, também vai pouco a pouco deslocando-se para oriente, o que pode vir a complicar o estado do tempo nas regiões no norte durante a madrugada.


----------



## blood4 (7 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

pessoal alguem me sabe dizer quando é provavel que chova outra vez de acordo com os modelos?


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Dez 2009 às 08:35)

Vale o que vale ...mas não resisti em colocar!

http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca-Braganca-Portugal-Europa-LPBG.html


----------



## Marcos (7 Dez 2009 às 09:48)

Para os dias 14, 15 e 16 se os modelos assim se mantiverem poderá ser uma entrada de ar bastante fria, mas eu não me fio em modelos com mais de 48 horas por isso....no entanto é uma situação a acompanhar claro que sim...ate por que no meteored.com já dão neve para bragança nesses dias acima 600 metros....interessante mas é muito cedo para estarmos aqui a especular...


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2009 às 11:03)

A Siberiana já não resta dúvidas que vai atingir quase toda a europa a dúvida é se chega a portugal, mas a partir de 14/15 bom tempo ê coisa que não vai estar, até lá o que resta é acompanhar o cenário para essa altura porque até lá o tempo vai estar quase bom.


----------



## filipept (7 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Os modelos começam a apontar para uma entrada fria em meados de Dezembro. Teremos de continuar a acompanhar os modelos. Parece-me que este ano está mais dificil acompanhar os modelos, tamanha é a mudança que por vezes ocorre de uma saida para a outra. No entanto estas entradas em Portugal (siberianas) costumam ser secas (isto se ela cá chegar). Bom era ter uma entrada fria de leste e uma depressão ao largo de Portugal a injectar precipitação. Porém esse cenário não está, de todo, modelado.

P.S: Que bom tempo (leia-se frio) vai fazer em Copenhaga lol


----------



## VerticalHorizon (7 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

miguel disse:


> A Siberiana já não resta dúvidas que vai atingir quase toda a europa a dúvida é se chega a portugal, mas a partir de 14/15 bom tempo ê coisa que não vai estar, até lá o que resta é acompanhar o cenário para essa altura porque até lá o tempo vai estar quase bom.



Uma entrada siberiana com precipitação em forma de neve seria algo perfeito para quebrar a monotonia dos dias de chuvas.
Na semana passada tivemos água-neve por terras de Paços de Ferreira mas isso não é nada...
No ano passado tivemos queda de neve num dia, sem acumulação, em meados do Dezembro (precisamente 15 de Dezembro, creio...).


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Bom dia !!

Sinceramente olhando aos modelos parece-me muito ... mas muito mais provável uma entrada fria de Leste/Nordeste graças ao Anticiclone que se vai posicionar a norte de Portugal !!
A sudoeste de Portugal surge a grande dúvida ... isto porque tanto poderá dar-se o prolongamento do Anticiclone continental (como mostra o ECM), como poderá surgir uma depressão na Madeira ou entre Madeira e Portugal e Açores, algo que cada vez mais me parece altamente improvável !!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Dez 2009 às 13:37)

A entrada siberiana vai depender do comportamento da dorsal que se irá formar nos próximos dias e penso que esse será o elemento que irá variar mais de run para run, mantendo um elevado grau de incerteza...o seu posicionamento poderá determinar a queda da siberiana na Grécia ou quem sabe ficando pela Itália ou mesmo sair-nos a sorte grande e vir até Portugal...! Em termos de Siberiana com precipitação só a conjugação de outros elementos e aí sim seria mesmo a sorte grande!Mas para já penso que se vislumbra apenas o frio...a precipitação não me parece


----------



## Aurélio (7 Dez 2009 às 16:53)

Bom este GFS não pára de sonhar ..... eu já nem sei quantas vezes já vi isto, mas depois chega o momento e PUFF esfuma-se tudo !!
Continua a sonhar com aquelas belas depressões a virem de Oeste/Sudoeste, mas tenho que dizer que desta vez até acho que faz sentido !!

Olha aos posicionamentos dos Anticiclones previstos para Sábado e comparando com anos anteriores bastantes chuvosos aqui pro Centro e Sul tenho que confessar ... que até nem é nada descabido.

O problema é que isso é muito raro acontecer !!


----------



## Veterano (7 Dez 2009 às 17:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Olha aos posicionamentos dos Anticiclones previstos para Sábado e comparando com anos anteriores bastantes chuvosos aqui pro Centro e Sul tenho que confessar ... que até nem é nada descabido.
> 
> O problema é que isso é muito raro acontecer !!



  De qualquer, as peças para já estão a encaixar-se, depressão nas Canárias, que poderá mais tarde provocar a instabilidade no Mediterrâneo, necessária à atracção do ar frio continental, anticiclone a norte sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, muito frio na Rússia (iso -20 no próximo domingo).


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Sei que isto não vale grande coisa mas... estas temperaturas são interessantes... 






[/URL][/
Já a precipitação...


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

Para já a única coisa certa é a torneira que fechou...precipitação nem vê-la nos próximos dias!


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2009 às 21:04)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para já a única coisa certa é a torneira que fechou...precipitação nem vê-la nos próximos dias!



Certo é que o tipo vem aí(finalmente)


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para já a única coisa certa é a torneira que fechou...precipitação nem vê-la nos próximos dias!



De tudo o que vocês escreveram espero que se confirme a depressão na madeira-canárias porque é a melhor hipótese de termos chuva... finalmente alguma coisa vinda de sul...


----------



## Levante (7 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Desta vez parece-me que vai haver mudança de padrão. A questão é que eu apenas vejo mudança no sentido de passarmos a ser influenciados por AA continental em vez de AA atlantico subtropical. 
Nos proximos dias teremos então a dorsal, com a formação de AA a partir do norte de África em progressiva extensão para N até às Ilhas Britânicas, acabando por se unir ao AA continental do leste europeu. O problema é que parece que o AA vai ficar estável sobre Escandinávia-Ilhas Britanicas estendo-se em crista para a PI, o que vai fazer com que o cavado/depressão atlântico seja empurrado para sul, afectando a zona entre Madeira-Canárias-Marrocos.
Esta previsão ainda é passível de mudança claro, basta um destes factores divergir mais um pouco e podemos ter instabilidade. 
Mas, quanto a mim e infelizmente para os solos, parece que nos proximos 7 dias só teremos ventos de leste secos. Dias soalheiros e amenos até sabado, podendo refrescar um pouco a partir daí com a influência do ar frio trazido pelo AA continental.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Parece-me que vem aí geada...nada mau para fazer o fumeiro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Levante disse:


> Desta vez parece-me que vai haver mudança de padrão. A questão é que eu apenas vejo mudança no sentido de passarmos a ser influenciados por AA continental em vez de AA atlantico subtropical.
> Nos proximos dias teremos então a dorsal, com a formação de AA a partir do norte de África em progressiva extensão para N até às Ilhas Britânicas, acabando por se unir ao AA continental do leste europeu. O problema é que parece que o AA vai ficar estável sobre Escandinávia-Ilhas Britanicas estendo-se em crista para a PI, o que vai fazer com que o cavado/depressão atlântico seja empurrado para sul, afectando a zona entre Madeira-Canárias-Marrocos.
> Esta previsão ainda é passível de mudança claro, basta um destes factores divergir mais um pouco e podemos ter instabilidade.
> Mas, quanto a mim e infelizmente para os solos, parece que nos proximos 7 dias só teremos ventos de leste secos. Dias soalheiros e amenos até sabado, podendo refrescar um pouco a partir daí com a influência do ar frio trazido pelo AA continental.



Depois é um sonho, para a 2ªquinzena de Dezembro, vamos ver se é desta, ou ficaremos mais uma vez a olhar para o céu, e a questionarmos quando choverá alguma de jeito. O ECM já mostra uma tendência também boa, o GFS a run paralela, é um sonho com um completo dilúvio no Algarve, a tendência está lá, agora se concretizará não sei. Algum dia tem de chover...É preciso é que ela venha e não 1 mm como tem vindo até aqui.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

De facto, parece que o mais importante a assinalar nos próximos dias, é uma progressiva mas rápida mudança de padrão atmosférico, em que passaremos de correntes predominantemente atlânticas amenas e húmidas (mais para o Norte e Centro, que para o Sul a dorsal africana não arredou pé) para uma situação de correntes mais continentais (NE e E) inicialmente secas, e com o solo a enfriar-se pouco a pouco, o que é sempre uma primeira premissa para mais tarde podermos hipoteticamente ver neves a cotas médias.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Dez 2009 às 04:50)

Há  uma semana atrás chegou a ser consensual por mais que um dia ,
entre os modelos de referência que hoje,  justamente hoje, 
estaríamos ainda mergulhados num  consistente episódio de forte corrente perturbada de Oeste com frentes que suceder-se-iam ,qual delas a mais vigorosa."Aquilo" começava no sábado e ía por ali fora.Terça - feira  ainda era uma criança.E anunciei a muitos tal forte eventualidade.
Pois bem :- Hoje ,não obstante a  ressaca do noroeste inundado,
sabemos o quão diferente foi o desenlace daquilo que parecia já  assegurado.
Calmaria instalada para todos, bonança para alguns...
E a eterna sensação que uma  semana é ainda , neste nosso mundo, uma eternidade.

Agora nova corrida, nova viagem . Outros ventos são anunciados.
Agora , " mudem de rumo"  ,  já lá vem o tempo frio.
Os  Oestes odores , são agora substituídos por  continentais suores...(frios).
Até onde vai chegar a 1ª adveccão fria  da Europa Continental?
Só até à  Itália dizem uns , talvez até à Ibéria , dizem outros, 
e quiçá precipitosa ...Neves desde logo prespectivadas.
Falta  uma semana:  Uma eternidade...
Não seria a 1ª vez que veríamos a dança dos ventos a trocar a volta aos tempos  (previstos), nem será a última que quase tudo possa ocorrer dentro do previamente expectável...
Há lá mais fascínio do que isto ...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2009 às 09:01)

Infelizmente ao contrário do que mostra o GFS nesta run das 00h eu não prespectivo nada de bom para os próximos tempos, pois parece-me que o mais provável é essas supostas depressões rumarem para a zona da Madeira e nós ficarmos com tempo frio e seco mesmo no sul do país !!

A run da 00h do ECM volta a trazer desilusão bem como as previsões sazonais que em dois ou tres dias já tiraram quase metade da precipitação e com a retirada da maior parte da anomalia de pressão, muito mais precipitação ainda vai ser tirada !!
Infelizmente não prespectivo nada de bom para o sul do País !!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2009 às 10:18)

Esta ultima run que saiu era muito parecida com o ECM quase até ás 180h, depois disso o GFS resolveu inventar mais uma anedota ... ou seja mais uma depressão a vir rumo ao Sul do País que como sempre ... aparece sempre acima das 180h, caminhando pras 240h !!

Tal como já tinha referido era muito mais provável uma incursão de ar frio do que de chuva .... e isso concretizou-se nesta run do GFS !!

E digo mais ... com os ventos de leste que estão a ser modelados então é que não acredito mesmo em chuva !!

Para variar o ECM volta a vencer, e o GFS este ano está um desastre total bem como as previsões sazonais no que ao Sul diz respeito !!
O posicionamento do Anticiclone era perfeito ... mas não ... tinha que vir o frio gelado e corrente gelada quase puxada da Sibéria !!

Ao menos o Norte pode esfregar novamente as mãos de contentes ... em particular os amantes do frio !!


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Bons dias, 

isto muito provavelmente não vale nada dada a distância, mas o que é certo é que o GFS  tem andado a insistir numa incursão fria mais intensa lá mais para a semana do Natal,  variando naturalmente de run para run mas a tendência (para já) está lá:






Se houver precipitação então muitas zonas do interior Norte e Centro poderão ter um Natal Branco..

Segundo o mesmo modelo o frio poderá começar já ás 138 h ( embora mais brando e menos abrangente) intensificando-se posteriormente..

Venha ele estamos no tempo dele

Vamos aguardar pelos desenvolvimentos...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta ultima run que saiu era muito parecida com o ECM quase até ás 180h, depois disso o GFS resolveu inventar mais uma anedota ... ou seja mais uma depressão a vir rumo ao Sul do País que como sempre ... aparece sempre acima das 180h, caminhando pras 240h !!
> 
> Tal como já tinha referido era muito mais provável uma incursão de ar frio do que de chuva .... e isso concretizou-se nesta run do GFS !!
> 
> ...





Bem eu dia 22 de Dezembro vou de viagem para Paris...de carro! A ver o que me espera...se não terei de ir de trenó!


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Dez 2009 às 11:34)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> isto muito provavelmente não vale nada dada a distância, mas o que é certo é que o GFS  tem andado a insistir numa incursão fria mais intensa lá mais para a semana do Natal,  variando naturalmente de run para run mas a tendência (para já) está lá:
> 
> ...



Eu adoro ver o País pintado de azul...quanto mais escuro melhor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta ultima run que saiu era muito parecida com o ECM quase até ás 180h, depois disso o GFS resolveu inventar mais uma anedota ... ou seja mais uma depressão a vir rumo ao Sul do País que como sempre ... aparece sempre acima das 180h, caminhando pras 240h !!
> 
> Tal como já tinha referido era muito mais provável uma incursão de ar frio do que de chuva .... e isso concretizou-se nesta run do GFS !!
> 
> ...



O ECM é o melhor, o GFS esta última run é anedótica completamente, cercs de 100 mm na 6ªfeira dia 18.. Tou farto de ver palhaçadas no modelo, este Dezembro vai ser seco, E com o AA como o ECM coloca-o é o bloqueio total, mesmo o GFS mete um forte AA de 1045 mb a Noroeste da PI na semana do Natal. Viva mais um mês seco pelo Algarve. A seca extrema vai ser uma certeza no final do ano.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Dez 2009 às 13:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu adoro ver o País pintado de azul...quanto mais escuro melhor!



Não és só tu!! 

De qualquer das formas, ... ... estou um bocado céptico quanto à possibilidade de um "white christmas"... Parece demasiado irreal...
Em Bragança há sempre uma possibilidade, claro... ... ...  Atentendo que a entrada é de leste e se houver a precipitação concomitante de uma depressão "sugerida" por alguns modelos...
Já em Paços de Ferreira... ... bem, relatos com dezenas de anos falam de um Natal branco algures... ... terá sido em 1970?  Creio que terá sido neste ano...


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2009 às 13:17)

...aparte todas as fantasias modelísticas, parece que aumentam as hipóteses de o nosso próximo fim de semana ser passado por chuva... Algum dia havemos de ver chuva...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2009 às 13:26)

Agreste disse:


> ...aparte todas as fantasias modelísticas, parece que aumentam as hipóteses de o nosso próximo fim de semana ser passado por chuva... Algum dia havemos de ver chuva...



Preferes passar o fim de semana na Madeira, Canárias ou Baleares 
Faz as reservas arranja companhia feminina para mim, com menos de 30 anos  e bora lá !!

Estava a brincar, 
Não existe qq hipótese de no proximo fim de semana termos chuva !!!


----------



## rogers (8 Dez 2009 às 15:47)

Gostaria de ver uma analise por parte do Vince sobre esta matéria.

E gostaria de saber se há algum registo em carta de um evento passado parecido com esse.

Alguem pode ajudar?


----------



## squidward (8 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

está a sair a RUN das 12.
Penso que a situação de domingo/segunda-feira é de acompanhar...está-se querer "cozinhar" algo ali (depressão/temperaturas negativas??) mas também prefiro ouvir as opiniões mais experientes daqui do fórum em relação a essa situação que o GFS apresenta.


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

Com as devidas reservas, devido à distância temporal, ao facto de ter sido a primeira run que mostra tal coisa, e ao ser uma situação difícil de modelar, ainda é muito improvável que aconteça. Mas neste momento, os mapas do GFS para a próxima Segunda são muito, mas mesmo muito parecidos aos de 29 de Janeiro de 2006. 
Quanto à situação global, creio que o anticiclone foi desviado muito para norte, e acho que está bem aberta a storm track desde o Atlântico até Portugal continental, prometendo uma segunda quinzena de Dezembro bem molhada e/ou fria para todo o país.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Boas tardes, 

de facto o GFS nesta última run 12z acentua bastante o frio a 850 hpa numa situação interessante de acompanhar para quem gosta de frio e neve...







A precipitação prevista contudo não é nada de especial:






São previsões a 138 horas e apesar de não ser muito tempo ainda vai actualizar várias vezes, parece-me contudo que uma possível entrada bastante fria de Leste  está em vista aqui para a PI.. com as temperaturas a descerem a partir das 126 horas... causada pela circulação de um AA  nas Ilhas Britânicas ..trazendo ar frio de E/NE...

Aguardemos..


----------



## blood4 (8 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> de facto o GFS nesta última run 12z acentua bastante o frio a 850 hpa numa situação interessante de acompanhar para quem gosta de frio e neve...
> 
> ...



e essa situação so vai trazer frio?
ou tambem nuvens com situação de neve?


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

blood4 disse:


> e essa situação so vai trazer frio?
> ou tambem nuvens com situação de neve?



Se se mantiver frio traz de certeza... e também possibilidade de precipitações:

neste mapa  a 138 horas pode-se ver condições de instabilidade e por consequência precipitação :






Note a mancha azul no Norte da PI...uma possivel depressão em altura vinda de Leste...

mas isto está muito pouco consistente/provável a esta distância....


----------



## cactus (8 Dez 2009 às 16:56)

Snifa disse:


> Se se mantiver frio traz de certeza... e também possibilidade de precipitações:
> 
> neste mapa  a 138 horas pode-se ver condições de instabilidade e por consequência precipitação :
> 
> ...



Perante esta situação , que tipo de "bicho" poderemos contar??


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

cactus disse:


> Perante esta situação , que tipo de "bicho" poderemos contar??




De momento não podemos contar com nada...vamos ter que aguardar pelas runs de sexta-feira/Sábado próximos..e ver se outros modelos nomeadamente o ECM seguem a mesma tendência...ainda é muito cedo...isto pode desaparecer de uma run para outra....

mas se se confirmar assim como mostra o modelo será uma situação de frio com possíbilidade de neve a cotas relativamente baixas...mas não será nenhum "bicho"... não será nada de muito excepcional a meu ver....


----------



## blood4 (8 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

Snifa disse:


> De momento não podemos contar com nada...vamos ter que aguardar pelas runs de sexta-feira/Sábado próximos..e ver se outros modelos nomeadamente o ECM seguem a mesma tendência...ainda é muito cedo...isto pode desaparecer de uma run para outra....
> 
> mas se se confirmar assim como mostra o modelo será uma situação de frio com possíbilidade de neve a cotas relativamente baixas...mas não será nenhum "bicho"... não será nada de muito excepcional a meu ver....



Pois
o IM so preve ceu limpo para os proximos 10 dias e as temperaturas a descerem
e vento todos os dias moderado de leste
quando o vento está nesta situação nunca tras precipitação ou estou enganado?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Dez 2009 às 17:05)

Não me parece sinceramente que a situação actual apontada pelos modelos se venha a concretizar... a esta distância é natural os modelos terem o seu devaneio...

Mas apesar de tudo...  

" O sonho comanda a vida! "


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

blood4 disse:


> Pois
> o IM so preve ceu limpo para os proximos 10 dias e as temperaturas a descerem
> e vento todos os dias moderado de leste
> quando o vento está nesta situação nunca tras precipitação ou estou enganado?




Normalmente no Inverno as entradas de Leste são secas e frias ...mas podem ocorrer depressões em altitude que causem instabilidade como mostram os mapas....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Dez 2009 às 17:12)

nao ta mau nao cotas a 200 metros! LOL
pena as entradas deste genero nao trazer precipitaçao fica tudo nas montanhas espanholas!!!


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

De facto entradas de nordeste no Inverno em 90% das situações trazem apenas frio, muito frio e baixa humidade. Foi graças a este tipo de entradas que quando comecei nestas coisas da meteorologia apanhei os maiores baldes de água fria... era ver os espanhóis em grande gáudio e eu, por cá, com um céu azul arreliante por cima.

Passos seguintes, já como foi referido pelo Snifa, é verificar se o ECM converge com o GFS e esperar a eventualidade da formação de uma depressão secundária (não vejo fácil pois a temperatura a 500hPa não está muito baixa) e estar atento à depressão que o GFS modela neste momento para o Sul do país.


----------



## GARFEL (8 Dez 2009 às 18:12)

boas
não sou expert na matéria
e quando vejo runs como as que vi hoje até o cabelo me cresce e o coração até dá saltos de felicidade
mas...........................................
a pouca experiência que tenho faz-me cair em mim e runs para mim só a ....................vá lá 48 / 72 horas
e mesmo assim ás vezes...............................
ah mas que era fixe era
era ALTAMENTE


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Minho disse:


> De facto entradas de nordeste no Inverno em 90% das situações trazem apenas frio, muito frio e baixa humidade. Foi graças a este tipo de entradas que quando comecei nestas coisas da meteorologia apanhei os maiores baldes de água fria... era ver os espanhóis em grande gáudio e eu, por cá, com um céu azul arreliante por cima.
> 
> Passos seguintes, já como foi referido pelo Snifa, é verificar se o ECM converge com o GFS e esperar a eventualidade da formação de uma depressão secundária (não vejo fácil pois a temperatura a 500hPa não está muito baixa) e estar atento à depressão que o GFS modela neste momento para o Sul do país.



Percebo muito bem o que queres dizer, Minho... ... ... 
Entrada siberiana de Dezembro de 1996... ... entre outras...


----------



## blood4 (8 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

quanto acham que essas entradas secas e frias duram ate chegar chuva?


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

rogers disse:


> Gostaria de ver uma analise por parte do Vince sobre esta matéria.



Há aí excelentes opiniões e análises nos últimos dias, não precisas de esperar por uma análise minha, é só identificar as fundamentadas e ponderadas 

Eu para já voto numa entrada fria de nordeste (que o David anteveu já há muitos dias atrás) e tradicionalmente seca e não me atrevo a mais, não tenho tendências de professor Karamba ou bolas de Cristal. Alguma instabilidade a acontecer, andará à volta, no efeito "rotunda" com tudo a perder-se por Espanha. E aquela cutoff modelada pelo GFS a SW seria um verdadeiro milagre com aquela potência e, infelizmente, não costumo acreditar em milagres. Vejo as coisas negras para o sul, mas também não espero que seja a partir de agora que o problema do Sul seja resolvido. O dano está feito e quanto a mim vem de trás, resta agora esperar pacientemente pela época mais favorável. Soa-me estranho que num Outono quente e húmido teoricamente favorável a instabilidade e chuva pelo sul que não se concretizou, essa fosse agora aparecer e logo na altura das entradas frias e secas de nordeste. Mas, é como tudo, milagres existem. E se calhar até por aí, quando menos espero.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

blood4 disse:


> quanto acham que essas entradas secas e frias duram ate chegar chuva?



Já querem mais chuva aí para cima? Não vos chegou esta toda que caiu?
Bem, vamos (em princípio) ter uma descida das temperaturas, provavelmente umas valentes geadas no Interior Norte e Centro e um vento fresco de Este.


----------



## blood4 (8 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

DRC disse:


> Já querem mais chuva aí para cima? Não vos chegou esta toda que caiu?
> Bem, vamos (em princípio) ter uma descida das temperaturas, provavelmente umas valentes geadas no Interior Norte e Centro e um vento fresco de Este.



LOOL
não é essa a questão
eu nao percebo muito disto,mas lembrome que quando houve aquela seca de 2004/2005 no inverno lembrome que era esta "corrente" de leste seca e fria que fez com que isso acontecesse. o meu medo é que venha para ficar como naquele ano aconteceu :X


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2009 às 19:17)

Vince disse:


> rogers disse:
> 
> 
> > Gostaria de ver uma analise por parte do Vince sobre esta matéria.
> ...



De facto seria um pequeno grande milagre acontecer o que o GFS modela neste momento, uma típica siberiana com uma cutoff bastante potente, já o ECMWF esta muito mais comedido  quando ultrapassar a barreira das 96h ai a historia concerteza será outra


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2009 às 19:33)

Esta saída do ECM mete para segunda essa pequena bolsa fria que poderia criar alguma instabilidade com muito ar frio associado também mostrado na run das 12 pelo GFS...Agora uma coisa que já não resta duvidas é que vai fazer muito frio a partir de Domingo  penso que poderemos ter depois a partir de 15 uma depressão em condições


----------



## Zapiao (8 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem eu dia 22 de Dezembro vou de viagem para Paris...de carro! A ver o que me espera...se não terei de ir de trenó!


Fiz isso este ano e vais ver q vale a pena, até agora foi a viagem da minha vida.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Dez 2009 às 22:38)

Deves ter atençao nas AE pq lá eles ñ perdoam, nas portagens andam com 1 bloco d notas cheio d matriculas dos prevaricadores e pagas logo na hora


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2009 às 22:54)

Para quem diz que o GFS é que dá grandes este ECM tem andado a variar nos ultimos dois dias entre o sonho e o pesadelo !!

Por isso e com a enorme instabilidade nos modelos na modelação da situação recomenda-me enorme prudencia na análise dos modelos porque quanto mais expectactivas criar maior pode ser a desilusão depois !!

Preciso de mais dois dias para ter certezas do que quer que seja ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2009 às 23:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Para quem diz que o GFS é que dá grandes este ECM tem andado a variar nos ultimos dois dias entre o sonho e o pesadelo !!
> 
> Por isso e com a enorme instabilidade nos modelos na modelação da situação recomenda-me enorme prudencia na análise dos modelos porque quanto mais expectactivas criar maior pode ser a desilusão depois !!
> 
> Preciso de mais dois dias para ter certezas do que quer que seja ...



Claramente Aurélio, se o GFS o total da precipitação nos próximos 15 dias (115 mm) é parecido ao Mês de Dezembro de 1981, agora se não chover como os 130 mm desse ano de 1981, podemos dizer Aurélio, que não há memória de um ano igual a este. Pode ser o pior ano que há memória no Algarve.


----------



## Iceberg (8 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Meus Amigos, como aqui neste tópico se fala essencialmente de modelos, vou colocar uma questão muito directa, que já há muito tempo andava para fazer:

*Qual o melhor link/endereço/sítio para aceder facilmente a todos os modelos ?*

É consultar no próprio sítio do modelo na internet, é recorrer à barra do Meteored (estão lá todos, mas alguma informaçao sai com alguns problemas), enfim, qual o melhor método para ter todos os modelos(ou pelo menos os principais, ECMWF, GFS, UKMO, NOGAPS, etc.) de uma forma rápida e fiável ?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 23:34)

Iceberg disse:


> Meus Amigos, como aqui neste tópico se fala essencialmente de modelos, vou colocar uma questão muito directa, que já há muito tempo andava para fazer:
> 
> *Qual o melhor link/endereço/sítio para aceder facilmente a todos os modelos ?*
> 
> É consultar no próprio sítio do modelo na internet, é recorrer à barra do Meteored (estão lá todos, mas alguma informaçao sai com alguns problemas), enfim, qual o melhor método para ter todos os modelos(ou pelo menos os principais, ECMWF, GFS, UKMO, NOGAPS, etc.) de uma forma rápida e fiável ?



www.meteociel.com

Os meteogramas estão a começar a ficar interessantes espero que assim se mantenham.


----------



## Hazores (8 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

boa noite 
Esta saida das 18z do GFS é um sonho para os Açorianos com cotas de neve nos 600 e 700 m de altitude (faz me lembrar o ano passado!) ou seja, isto nos Açores podemos apontar para uma cota de neve por volta dos 1000m de altitude, sendo que no grupo ocidental esta cota poderá descer mais um bocado, ficando as Flores outra vez brancas...

há que sonhar e ter esperança que nas proximas 135 horas o tempo não varie muito....


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2009 às 00:46)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite
> Esta saida das 18z do GFS é um sonho para os Açorianos com cotas de neve nos 600 e 700 m de altitude (faz me lembrar o ano passado!) ou seja, isto nos Açores podemos apontar para uma cota de neve por volta dos 1000m de altitude, sendo que no grupo ocidental esta cota poderá descer mais um bocado, ficando as Flores outra vez brancas...
> 
> há que sonhar e ter esperança que nas proximas 135 horas o tempo não varie muito....



Antes disso, pelo menos o Pico poderá ver neve a cotas médias.







Não esquecer que por se tratarem de Ilhas (pouca retenção de ar frio) no Atlântico "quente", à cota de neve prevista pelos modelos, há que somar uns 400-500m.


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2009 às 06:11)

Penso que com vento de Leste ou de Nordeste apenas poderá chover:

- com muita sorte, no Nordeste Transmontano, graças a uma depressão situada no leste de Espanha;

- com uma gota fria;

- com uma depressão à superfície no Golfo de Cádiz, e aqui a precipitação ficará maioritariamente no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.

Bem, mudando de assunto...

Parece que dia 12 poderá ocorrer alguma chuva no Sul, em especial na costa alentejana e no litoral algarvio... alguns modelos parecem apontar para isso... penso que não irá muito além de um dia de céu nublado, e de alguns chuviscos... mas corrijam-me se estiver enganado!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2009 às 10:05)

Estas ultimas runs como se pode observar ainda nada está definido .... muito longe disso !!

Senão repare-se:
O IM dá para Sabado Ceu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Olhando á ultima run do ECM ou GFS pode-se observar que não é bem assim ....

Contudo esta run das 06h é um sedativo aos mais entusiastas .... esfumou-se o vento e muita da precipitação !!


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Dez 2009 às 10:18)

Hoje acordei e deu-me para isto.Para falar de modelos a mais de 200 horas;
Vejam lá para o que me deu. Mas perceberão que  o consenso que neste momento,se verifica entre os modelos é bonito de se ver.
A tantas horas e tanto consenso ...E que consenso:

O ECM diz mata:






[/URL][/IMG]

O GFS esfola:





Precipitações mil de norte a sul, de leste a oeste:






[/URL][/IMG]

A 216 horas este consenso é bonito.E assim é que deve ser:
Ou seja : os modelos devem dar-se bem para não baralhar os utilizadores
e dar-se bem significa caminharem juntos , de mão dada, para que 
as certezas aumentem entre nós.
Mais logo ,este matrimónio estará desfeito:
um já apontará outros ímpios caminhos, enquanto o outro 
abandonado, quedará tonto sem saber para que lado cair.
A tantas horas é assim que invariavelmente as coisas acontecem.
Divórcios bruscos e abruptos.
Peço desculpa por hoje ter falado de modelos a tantas horas
mas  hoje não  resisti a este belo casamento entre o GFS e o ECM.
Um pouco mais a sério:
-Os cenários podem não ser estes, como é óbvio mas a tendência
está bastante interessante para mais episódios de Inverno já para o início da semana que vem  , agora e de uma vez por todas do Minho ao Algarve...
Veremos...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

Pois a mim algo me diz para não olhar tão a longe para não ter depois uma grande desilusão, porque se as runs das 00h eram bonitas de se ver a das 6h, nem por isso .... 

Repare-se que nem mesmo a 96 horas isto encontra-se minimamente definido !!

Principalmente quando vejo uma dorsal africana a quer imergir !!

Ainda não estou nada convencido com os modelos ... mas espero estar redondamente enganado !!


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2009 às 10:27)

bons dias a todos
as ultimas saidas teem vindo a colocar uma crista nos niveis altos entre a PI-mediterraneo ocidental e a escandinavia com um anticiclone de expressão em todos os niveis da troposfera a evoluir para NE fundindo-se com o A. termico siberiano e o AMP ,nas prox 48-72h, com isto isto da-se uma disrrupcçao da circulaçao do jet o que terá como consequencia o establecimento dum pantano barometico ou cut-off sobre o atlantico central, açores, canarias e PI, no mediterraneo ocidental forma-se um sistema depressionario alimentado por ar polar siberiano que progride sobre a europa central e de leste
ás 72h ,no E/NE europeu, forma-se um cavado que vai corroendo o anticiclone termico  e que dá origem a uma  nova baixa que se conecta á que se encontra no mediterraneo ocidental, enquanto isto decorre a crista com alta embebida inicia o movimento para NW/WNW e funde-se ao AMP na gronelandia, entretanto da-se uma reorganizaçao do jet a latitudes baixas ( 40º ou menos) dando origem á formaçao de vastos campos depressionarios no atlantico central que se fundem com aqueles que se encontram no mediterraneo e europa central/de leste, ás 120-130h.
o cenario apos as 130h é de anticiclone sobre a gronelandia e todo o atlantico NE e de campos depressionarios sobre o atlantico NW central e E ligados a outros sobre o mediterraneo e europa ....algo divinal
a massa polar nunca atingirá a peninsula sendo gradualmente desviada para NW no seio da circulaçao do anticiclone  que se establece no atlantico norte/NW


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

Olhando á previsão de localidades do AEMET, tb não surge ainda qq previsão de chuva para os próximos dias sendo que a maior probabilidade de precipitação aqui mais perto em Huelva é para Terça Feira !!

E isto ainda vai dar tantas e tantas voltas senão repare-se que as runs mesmo a 120 horas nada tem a ver umas com as outras !!

Quando a esmola é muita, o povo desconfia e desculpem lá a minha desconfiança ou pessimismo .... mas é que estes modelos estão muito instáveis !!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando á previsão de localidades do AEMET, tb não surge ainda qq previsão de chuva para os próximos dias sendo que a maior probabilidade de precipitação aqui mais perto em Huelva é para Terça Feira !!
> 
> E isto ainda vai dar tantas e tantas voltas senão repare-se que as runs mesmo a 120 horas nada tem a ver umas com as outras !!
> 
> Quando a esmola é muita, o povo desconfia e desculpem lá a minha desconfiança ou pessimismo .... mas é que estes modelos estão muito instáveis !!



Não custa nada sonhar... mas quanto mais se sonha maior e a queda...
Nas previsões do meteored... que têm o valor que têm, o frio previsto para Lisboa diminuiu.... e quando a chuva prevista aparece (se aparecer porque  tambem diminuiu) vai diminuir automaticamente o frio para a região... nada de especial para a epoca...

Continuo a ter um feeling para Janeiro


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Quando a esmola é muita, o povo desconfia e desculpem lá a minha desconfiança ou pessimismo .... mas é que estes modelos estão muito instáveis !!



Caro Aurélio, estás desculpado  !! mas a mudança de padrão mais dia menos dia teria que acontecer...

Seria inédito que algo assim não o fosse. Estamos a falar num padrão generalizado nos modelos, em que coloca uma Gota Fria a SW que quanto a mim poderá ser de moderada a forte intensidade... 

Este ano parece que as gotas frias ficaram mais timidas mas o que custa é a primeira e espero que depois seja sempre aviar 

Não poderiamos estar nesta secura constante... mas tambem a paciencia da minha parte já tinha acabado e alias tinha passado a desespero puro e duro...

Finalmente uma luz ao fim do tunel... desta vez vamos ter fé, pois os modelos estão consistentes na formação da mesma!!

A ver vamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

]ToRnAdO[;179559 disse:
			
		

> Caro Aurélio, estás desculpado  !! mas a mudança de padrão mais dia menos dia teria que acontecer...
> 
> Seria inédito que algo assim não o fosse. Estamos a falar num padrão generalizado nos modelos, em que coloca uma Gota Fria a SW que quanto a mim poderá ser de moderada a forte intensidade...
> 
> ...



Até desta vez, pela 1ªvez estou a ficar optimista estamos quase no Natal talvez o pai natal traga o saco cheio de água em vez de prendas. Tornado mal de nós, se em Dezembro não chover a média desse mês, nem no ano de 1981 que é igual a este, Dezembro foi seco. Estou optimista, já vários dias que metem chuva a partir do dia 15. Vamos aoompanhar os modelos, porque eu já estou a sonhar mas ainda baixinho, para a queda não ser muito grande.


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

Neste momento, como bem diz o Aurélio, nada está definido, tudo pode acontecer. Até a cut-off que se vai formar a menos de 72h não tem trajectória definida.

Temos neste momento vários cenários em aberto. O primeiro, aquele que a maioria dos modelos estão a colocar neste momento, seria algo que eu desde que acompanho modelos, há já 4 ou 5 anos, nunca tinha visto. Choque de massas nas imediações da PI, uma marítima fresca e uma continental muito fria. Se isto se suceder, será algo muito difícil de modelar, daí a grande discrepância de saída para saída a poucas horas, mas será algo grande. Aqui fica o ensemble para o Alentejo central.






Seria muita chuva. Mas eu já vi isto antes, há cerca de 10 dias, e apontava para grandes dilúvios nesta semana. E não houve nada. Há outro cenário em aberto, que nenhum modelo marca, mas como andam muito voláteis não seria de estranhar que logo à tarde já mostrassem, que seria a manutenção do bloqueio nos Açores por mais algumas horas e uma entrada siberiana a sério. Não é de descartar, neste momento a siberiana é colocada no Golfo da Biscaia, atraída pela depressão atlântica desloca-se no sentido E-O, mas se a dorsal se mantiver entre os Açores e a Madeira, poderia ser empurrada para sul e afectar-nos. Não é impossível, mas ontem era mais provável que hoje.

Por fim é possível que aconteça o que tem acontecido sempre desde Fevereiro. O UKMO presenteia-nos com isto:






Por favor, tudo menos isto, esta dorsal tem de parar de meter o bedelho onde não é chamada.

Mas tem que ser referida uma coisa. As runs do GFS das 12h e 18h de ontem, a das 0h e a das 6h de hoje mostravam cenários sempre diferentes para a próxima Segunda. Variaram desde cut-offs geladas que deixariam neve a cota zero, nordestes secos, sudoestes húmidos, mas tinham estes mapas para dia 18/19:





















Como já referiu o nimboestrato, o ECM também está de acordo. Isto é bom sinal, todos os caminhos vão dar ao mesmo. Aguardemos novos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2009 às 14:04)

Realmente qual o efeito de um possível choque de massas de ar quente e ar frio possivelmente á mesma altitude ?????
Uma possivel anulação de uma depressão vinda de Oeste/Sudoeste ou a criação de algo em grande ...................
Os modelos parece que não estão lidando muito bem com isso !!
Além disso estou vendo de leste a colidir junto á costa portuguesa com ventos de oeste 

Tudo muito incognitivo ainda ......
Sinceramente acho que ao mesmo tempo só há espaço para uma dessa situações !!!!

E já agora aquilo que o David muito bem mostrou lá para Segunda não poderá estragar tudo o que nós vamos vendo (sonhando) nos modelos !!!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Dez 2009 às 14:28)

O AEMET dá precipitações fracas a moderadas a partir de Segunda no sudoeste e Oeste Peninsular !!

Fonte: Aemet.es

Predicción
VALIDA PARA LOS DIAS DEL 14 AL 18 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2009


DIA 14 (LUNES)
EN BALEARES SE ESPERAN CHUBASCOS DEBILES O MODERADOS Y CON
ALGUNAS TORMENTAS. ES PROBABLE QUE AFECTEN AL AREA MEDITERRANEA
PENINSULAR SIENDO MAS PROBABLES A PRIMERAS HORAS. EN EL AREA
CANTABRICA, PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES. EN EL RESTO
DE LA MITAD SUR PENINSULAR, POSIBILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES
DEBILES EN GENERAL, MENOS PROBABLES CUANTO MAS AL NORTE. EN EL
RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, PREDOMINIO DE POCO NUBOSO. EN CANARIAS,
PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS SOBRE TODO EN
EL NORTE. COTA DE NIEVE: 200-500 M EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR,
500-900 EN LA ZONA CENTRO Y BALEARES Y 900-1500 EN EL SUR. 


TEMPERATURAS SIN CAMBIOS O EN LIGERO DESCENSO. HELADAS DEBILES O
MODERADAS EN EL INTERIOR DE LA MITAD NORTE. 


LO MAS PROBABLE ES QUE PREDOMINE EL VIENTO DE COMPONENTE N FLOJO
O MODERADO EN TODO EL PAIS. 


DIA 15 (MARTES)
EN EL CUADRANTE NORDESTE PENINSULAR Y AREA DE LEVANTE, PREDOMINIO
DE POCO NUBOSO. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES,
PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS, MAS
PROBABLES CUANTO MAS AL SUR Y AL SUROESTE. EN CANARIAS,
PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES SOBRE TODO EN EL NORTE. 

COTA DE NIEVE: 200-800 M EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR Y 800-1500 EN EL
SUR Y BALEARES. 


TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO ASCENSO EN GENERAL. HELADAS DEBILES O
MODERADAS EN EL INTERIOR DE LA MITAD NORTE. 


DIAS 16, 17 Y 18 (MIERCOLES, JUEVES Y VIERNES)
AUNQUE CON BASTANTE INCERTIDUMBRE, HAY UNA PROBABILIDAD ALTA DE
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS EN LA MITAD OESTE PENINSULAR
SIENDO MAS PROBABLES CUANTO MAS AL OESTE Y MENOS CUANTO MAS AL
ESTE, DE TAL MANERA QUE EN EL AREA MEDITERRANEA PREDOMINARA LA
ATMOSFERA ESTABLE CON POSIBILIDAD BAJA DE PRECIPITACIONES. EN
BALEARES Y CANARIAS, POSIBILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES SOBRE
TODO EN EL NORTE DE CANARIAS. 


LAS TEMPERATURAS TIENDEN A SUBIR DE MANERA PROGRESIVA.


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

Sabes o que eu desejo?

Que a vaga polar passe aqui na Europa Central no seu máximo na próxima semana (como previsto), e depois não se desvie para NW como dizes, mas que acerte em cheio em Portugal trazendo consigo humidade, durante os dias anteriores ao Natal (dado que nessa semana vou aí passar o Natal).

Isso sim, é que seria lindo e louco!
De qualquer modo, vão acontecer neves e frio na Europa, que muito provavelmente vão ser notícia. E quem sabe um pouco em Portugal.






stormy disse:


> bons dias a todos
> as ultimas saidas teem vindo a colocar uma crista nos niveis altos entre a PI-mediterraneo ocidental e a escandinavia com um anticiclone de expressão em todos os niveis da troposfera a evoluir para NE fundindo-se com o A. termico siberiano e o AMP ,nas prox 48-72h, com isto isto da-se uma disrrupcçao da circulaçao do jet o que terá como consequencia o establecimento dum pantano barometico ou cut-off sobre o atlantico central, açores, canarias e PI, no mediterraneo ocidental forma-se um sistema depressionario alimentado por ar polar siberiano que progride sobre a europa central e de leste
> ás 72h ,no E/NE europeu, forma-se um cavado que vai corroendo o anticiclone termico  e que dá origem a uma  nova baixa que se conecta á que se encontra no mediterraneo ocidental, enquanto isto decorre a crista com alta embebida inicia o movimento para NW/WNW e funde-se ao AMP na gronelandia, entretanto da-se uma reorganizaçao do jet a latitudes baixas ( 40º ou menos) dando origem á formaçao de vastos campos depressionarios no atlantico central que se fundem com aqueles que se encontram no mediterraneo e europa central/de leste, ás 120-130h.
> o cenario apos as 130h é de anticiclone sobre a gronelandia e todo o atlantico NE e de campos depressionarios sobre o atlantico NW central e E ligados a outros sobre o mediterraneo e europa ....algo divinal
> a massa polar nunca atingirá a peninsula sendo gradualmente desviada para NW no seio da circulaçao do anticiclone  que se establece no atlantico norte/NW


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2009 às 16:32)

Eu também desejo o mesmo!
Mas parece que o frio vai atravessar a Europa toda e meio Atlântico e não toca em Portugal!


----------



## rogers (9 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu também desejo o mesmo!
> Mas parece que o frio vai atravessar a Europa toda e meio Atlântico e não toca em Portugal!



Não é o que essa imagem diz:


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

rogers disse:


> Não é o que essa imagem diz:



-20º a 500hPa não me parece muito, para não falar na temperatura a 850hPa...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2009 às 16:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> -20º a 500hPa não me parece muito, para não falar na temperatura a 850hPa...



500hpa corresponde a quê?


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2009 às 16:57)

N_Fig disse:


> 500hpa corresponde a quê?



Em termos de altitude, que penso que será essa a questão corresponde a aproximadamente 5800 metros de altitude acima do nível médio do mar.


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Dez 2009 às 17:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> -20º a 500hPa não me parece muito, para não falar na temperatura a 850hPa...



Não se esqueçam que a esta distância temporal certamente haverá alterações! Varias condicionantes se ajustaram até lá , sobretudo, e o que mais nos interessa o possicionamente do AA que se formará na gronolândia e atlântico NE! Esperemos que a sua influência se extenda até a grã-bretanha obrigando assim a entrada fria seberiana desça até a nossa latitude! Mas isso é um possivel acontecimento, mas a mais de 100 horas tudo pode acontecer (ou não)!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

Fantkboy disse:


> Não se esqueçam que a esta distância temporal certamente haverá alterações! Varias condicionantes se ajustaram até lá , sobretudo, e o que mais nos interessa o possicionamente do AA que se formará na gronolândia e atlântico NE! Esperemos que a sua influência se extenda até a grã-bretanha obrigando assim a entrada fria seberiana desça até a nossa latitude! Mas isso é um possivel acontecimento, mas a mais de 100 horas tudo pode acontecer (ou não)!



As entradas siberianas raramente surpreendem Portugal... mas há que sonhar com isso! além disso, se vem sozinha e pouco acompanhada (isto é, sem situação depressionaria coexistente), de pouco adianta... ... Na realidade, queda de neve é o que o pessoal aqui do Norte quer, suponho... Temperaturas baixas já nós vamos ter em Janeiro garantidamente...


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Para a Madeira é esperado um agravamento do tempo a partir de sexta-feira com vento forte com rajadas e chuva por vezes moderada. Possibilidade de trovoadas e no sábado pode até cair neve no Pico Ruivo.


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Acho estranhas as últimas runs do GFS. Não há ciclogénese no Mediterrâneo. Acho estranhíssimo que tal não ocorra, aliás todos os outros modelos a prevêem. Tanto frio em altitude gera sempre um fenómeno desses. Assim a Europa fica num anormal pântano barométrico durante algum tempo. E é por faltar a depressão no Mediterrâneo que segundo o GFS não entraria nada da siberiana em Portugal. Espero pelo ECM, mas acho que a situação dos próximos dias a partir de Domingo, ainda vai dar uma volta, e pelo menos o nordeste da Península terá uma entrada siberiana associada a uma depressão centrada perto da Sardegna.

Edit: O ECM está espantoso a 120h. A siberiana invade o país inteiro. Junta-se também ao UKMO e ao NOGAPS colocando uma depressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental. Atenção que o GFS não costuma modelar bem o Mediterrâneo, os modelos europeus fazem-no melhor, portanto confio mais no ECM.


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

.....run das 12h....
o cenario previsto para as proximas 72h parece-me fiavel e incontornavel, com o cavado/ciclogenese a progredir e a estacionar um pouco a leste dos açores, formando uma cut-off na madeira e canarias e a crista anticiclonica a crescer sobre a europa ocidental.
como resultado espera-se um fluxo de sul ou sudeste e uma entrada de uma massa de ar quente ( iso10º no sul), tambem se espera a permanencia de ceu nublado com chuviscos ocasionais ( talvez mesmo periodos de aguaceiros, no SW, se a DANA se aproximar um pouco mais) e nevoeiros nas terras baixas.
após as 72h o anticiclone, com expressao em todos os niveis, establece-se na zona da islandia entre duas areas depressionarias, uma entre a gronelandia ocidental, a terra nova e os açores e outra sobre a europa central, do norte, de leste e o mediterraneo oriental, no flanco sul deste anticiclone flui uma massa siberiana de moderada a forte intensidade que envolverá a europa a norte do paralelo 40-45º, nunca descendo dessa latitude.
ás 108h o jet reestabelece-se e os campos depressionarios fundem-se formando-se areas de forte ciclogenese em todo o atlantico desde o leste do canada e o NE dos EUA e a europa de leste/NE e central, as depressoes tiram partido do forte gradiente termico entre a massa siberiana na europa e atlantico NE e o ar tropical das latitudes medias.
entretanto o anticiclone desloca-se para NW e funde-se com o AMP  e as depressoes fixam-se e dominam sobre o atlantico  e europa ficando sobre influencia anticiclonica o canada, o mediteraneo oriental e a gronelandia/islandia.
esta run é um sonho no medio e longo prazo e ainda por cima parece concordante com o ECMWF sendo um cenario a meu ver bastante realista !!! 
deixo aqui o ensemble para lisboa:


----------



## psm (9 Dez 2009 às 18:15)

Quantas vezes uma siberiana deu neve, e com forte fluxo de leste ou de NE(que é ainda pior)?


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2009 às 18:23)

psm disse:


> Quantas vezes uma siberiana deu neve, e com forte fluxo de leste ou de NE(que é ainda pior)?



Não muitas. Praticamente 90 por cento das ocasiões em que nevou a cotas muito baixas foi com siberiana. Excepção de 29 Janeiro 2006 que não foi siberiana, foi uma cut-off vinda do Báltico, transportada por um fluxo de NE.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

psm disse:


> Quantas vezes uma siberiana deu neve, e com forte fluxo de leste ou de NE(que é ainda pior)?



Completamente de acordo...

NE / E são entradas secas e frias... raramente trazem 'agua' e quando trazem não passam de uns miseros mm, principalmente em Tras - os - Montes...



Repito: São secas!!


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

psm disse:


> Quantas vezes uma siberiana deu neve, e com forte fluxo de leste ou de NE(que é ainda pior)?



Obviamente uma entrada fria de NE não faz tudo sozinha, por norma são secas, mas quando conjugadas com algo mais podem transformar-se nalguns dos mais memoráveis eventos de neve em Portugal. Quem não se lembra de Fevereiro de 1983 ?








Mas falta bastante frio para tal e as peças não estão no sitio certo, mesmo no ECM a necessária depressão do Mediterrâneo move-se demasiado rápido para nordeste, e o frio fica-se pelo sul de França ou norte de Espanha. Quando o frio chega começa também a chegar chuva de Oeste.







Pode ser que seja para já um ensaio para algo lá mais para a frente, para já parece ainda estar tudo muito quente, a ver se pelo menos a Europa arrefece.


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

Vince disse:


> Mas falta bastante frio para tal e as peças não estão no sitio certo, mesmo no ECM a necessária depressão do Mediterrâneo move-se demasiado rápido para nordeste, e o frio fica-se pelo sul de França ou norte de Espanha. Quando o frio chega começa também a chegar chuva de Oeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agora não posso pôr imagens, mas o ECM mudou bastante para melhor nesta última saída.


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

Fica aqui a imagem, para mim uma surpresa esta saída. Mas isto vai mudar dia após dia.


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2009 às 19:05)

Nuno disse:


> Fica aqui a imagem, para mim uma surpresa esta saída. Mas isto vai mudar dia após dia.



isso é somente durante 1 dia sendo q as 144h o anticiclone isola-se totalmente e começa a entrar o ar de W e as depressoes....estas muito interessantes


----------



## Nuno (9 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

Só vendo, estou expectante não arrisco nada.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Curioso é que o GFS e o ECMWF estão totalmente em desacordo ás 120h...mas eu gostei mais desta saída do ECMWF...esperemos que o GFS vá atrás na seguinte.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

Isto só visto...

Vocês discutem tanto tanto só por causa de um bocado de frio, ou chuva ou mesmo AA...

O que é que interessa se a depressão vai ser absorvida pela outra, ou se se vai situar mais a oeste ou este, ou se tem menos ou mais pressão...?

Interessa é que venha, seja o que for...

O GFS já chegou a mostrar 3 mm para aqui, agora mostra mais de 30. O que não significa que no fim de semana venha sol e céu limpo. 

A neve, chuva, vento, frio, vêm todos quando tiverem que vir.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Lightning disse:


> Isto só visto...
> 
> Vocês discutem tanto tanto só por causa de um bocado de frio, ou chuva ou mesmo AA...
> 
> ...



Com essa forma de pensar não existiria Fórum...limitavamo-nos a acordar e olhar para o céu e aí de certeza que sabemos o tempo que vai estar nos próximos cinco minutos!


----------



## Stinger (9 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com essa forma de pensar não existiria Fórum...limitavamo-nos a acordar e olhar para o céu e aí de certeza que sabemos o tempo que vai estar nos próximos cinco minutos!



Nem mais , para isso este forum nao servia de nada , isto é para entusiastas meteorologicos e para discussoes sobre variados temas relacionados com o mesmo . 

abcs


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2009 às 21:38)

Carta do dia é esta:






Falta tanto tempo, que é mesmo um sonho.


----------



## cactus (9 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Boas, eu que sou leigo nestas coisas de modelos e afins, ainda assim me volto a perguntar : Que tipo de "bicho" vem lá, ou não...?


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2009 às 22:34)

Bem esta saída das18h do GFS deixou-me sem palavras...seria perfeito!
Aquela depressaõ a entrar pelo sul da península repleta de humidade e o ar frio previamente instalado daria um belo nevão...o que me custa a acreditar é o frio manter-se apesar desta incursão,uma vez que nestas situações costumam acontecer precipitações intensas de neve no frontal mas após o choque das duas massa de ar a cota sobe rapidamente...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (9 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem esta saída das18h do GFS deixou-me sem palavras...seria perfeito!
> Aquela depressaõ a entrar pelo sul da península repleta de humidade e o ar frio previamente instalado daria um belo nevão...o que me custa a acreditar é o frio manter-se apesar desta incursão,*uma vez que nestas situações costumam acontecer precipitações intensas de neve no frontal mas após o choque das duas massa de ar a cota sobe rapidamente...*



Não interessa, ferreira! Vale tudo!!


----------



## Veterano (9 Dez 2009 às 22:47)

Continua a dúvida sobre se o choque de massas, uma fria e seca, outra quente e húmida, se irá dar sobre as nossas cabeças.

  Doutra forma, teremos frio e pouca mais.

  Apesar de também ser possível a entrada de frentes de oeste, ou seja, temos que aguardar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Esta run das 18 mete um temporal no Algarve, com chuva, vento a 70 km/h e ondulação entre os 6 a 7 metros, a partir do dia 15.


----------



## lightning bolt (9 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

Boa Noite a todos, devo ser o mais recente usuário deste forum, já á alguns meses que sigo atentamente este forum, que despertou em mim o bichinho da meteorologia.
Parece-me ( verdadeiro noob nestes assuntos) que a convergência a partir de dia 15 é total com chuvas, frio e quem sabe neve.
esta run das 12 realmente foi muito boa, mas como vem sendo habitual nas proximas runs lá vão tirando...


----------



## AnDré (10 Dez 2009 às 00:02)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boa Noite a todos, devo ser o mais recente usuário deste forum, já á alguns meses que sigo atentamente este forum, que despertou em mim o bichinho da meteorologia.
> Parece-me ( verdadeiro noob nestes assuntos) que a convergência a partir de dia 15 é total com chuvas, frio e quem sabe neve.
> esta run das 12 realmente foi muito boa, mas como vem sendo habitual nas proximas runs lá vão tirando...



Bem-vindo *lightning bolt*! 

É uma run de loucos, esta das 18h do GFS.

Mas destaco esta previsão:






O que significa que às 135h, a temperatura aos 850hPa, seria de -5,1ºC em Bragança e +9,1ºC em Olhão.
Uma amplitude de 14,2ºC num território continental tão pequeno como o nosso.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

stormy disse:


> isso é somente durante 1 dia sendo q as 144h o anticiclone isola-se totalmente e começa a entrar o ar de W e as depressoes....estas muito interessantes



E um dia a 850hpa não é nada!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run das 18 mete um temporal no Algarve, com chuva, vento a 70 km/h e ondulação entre os 6 a 7 metros, a partir do dia 15.



Pena ainda estar tão distante no tempo e as próximas runs poderem originar algumas "alterações" nesta previsão... não deixa de ser uma tendência muito interessante!


----------



## ACalado (10 Dez 2009 às 00:29)

Bem isto vale o que vale, certamente amanhã já não estará cá mas seria muito interessante mesmo  The Perfect White Storm 
Mais a sério, em todos os modelos é salutar verificar a convergência de duas massas de ar tal como está demonstrado no gfs


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

spiritmind disse:


> Bem isto vale o que vale, certamente amanhã já não estará cá mas seria muito interessante mesmo  The Perfect White Storm
> Mais a sério, em todos os modelos é salutar verificar a convergência de duas massas de ar tal como está demonstrado no gfs



ai isto realmente seria de sonho!


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2009 às 00:57)

Essa depressão quanto a mim vai se dar uma vez que ao se aproximar vinda de Oeste vai chocar com ar frio vindo da Leste que a vai alimentar e fortificar. Depois dessa depressão poderá vir outra mais potente para dia 18 mas isso logo veremos


----------



## Levante (10 Dez 2009 às 01:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run das 18 mete um temporal no Algarve, com chuva, vento a 70 km/h e ondulação entre os 6 a 7 metros, a partir do dia 15.



De facto, é uma run de sonho. Uma situação destas já era mais que desejada.
Contudo, ainda falta praticamente uma semana. E, perdoem-me o pessimismo, mas quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia...
Aguardemos mais um ou dois dias para ver se isto se mantém.
De qualquer das maneiras, até dia 14 mantenho a minha previsão para o litoral algarvio feita há alguns dias. Dias amenos com vento E fraco, fim de semana mais fresco, contudo sem grandes anomalias.


----------



## ogalo (10 Dez 2009 às 01:33)

vem ai uma semana muita fria 
ouvi isto agora num canal de meteo frances  no satélite :
http://europe.lachainemeteo.com/meteo/portugal/europe/prevision_meteo_portugal_europe_143_10.php?param=temps


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2009 às 01:46)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boa Noite a todos, devo ser o mais recente usuário deste forum, já á alguns meses que sigo atentamente este forum, que despertou em mim o bichinho da meteorologia.
> Parece-me ( verdadeiro noob nestes assuntos) que a convergência a partir de dia 15 é total com chuvas, frio e quem sabe neve.
> esta run das 12 realmente foi muito boa, mas como vem sendo habitual nas proximas runs lá vão tirando...



Bem-vindo se quiseres passa pelo tópico de apresentações 


Quanto ao frio e à neve veremos se a tendência se mantem nas proximas runs


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Dez 2009 às 02:04)

Vai animada e acesa a tertúlia ...
É  bom sinal. É por que há matéria-prima farta  que a alimenta.
Não é todos os dias de Dezembros que a prespectiva é assim tão rica.
E há muitos deles, que nem em um só dia ,assim prespectivam...
E é curiosa a reacção de quase todos nós:
Ainda sofridos de recentes  desilusões ,mais as outras tantas já vividas,
esquecemos que já houve alguns Invernos fora da normalidade,
que até desconfiamos de tanta fartura mesmo vendo-a  como cada vez mais provável.
Há Invernos, Invernos...Já vivi alguns...

Mas Afinal o que é que aí vem, para a semana?
Qual a sua imagem de marca? Mais frio que chuva? Mais chuva que frio?
Os dois juntos que quando  adicionados inventam a neve? A que  cotas, (relativamente baixas)?
Nas últimas 24 horas já houve runs para todos os gostos ( variáveis).
Ainda falta tempo, para essas "especificidades"...
Veremos qual roupagem trará a 1ª investida  do Inverno,
que é na realidade a única certeza que agora temos:
-Não é só no calendário que o Inverno está aí  à porta.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2009 às 07:16)

Ai tanta desilusão que vai aqui haver ..... 
Vejam apenas olhando ás cartas fantásticas do GFS e esqueçam os outros modelos como por exemplo o ECMWF e depois queixem-se que a desilusão é grande !!!

Olhem por exemplo as cartas não tem absolutamente nada a ver ... e o GFS já mostrou por diversas vezes este ano que não se pode confiar nele, e por isso eu não confio em nadinha naquilo que o GFS mostra !!
O que mostra o ECM infelizmente parece-me bastante plausível  e mesmo já a tão perto não acredito em nadinha do que mostra o GFS !!
Se houvesse convergência entre os modelos ... mas não existe e como o ECM é bastante mais fiável no curto prazo !!


----------



## psm (10 Dez 2009 às 07:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai tanta desilusão que vai aqui haver .....
> Vejam apenas olhando ás cartas fantásticas do GFS e esqueçam os outros modelos como por exemplo o ECMWF e depois queixem-se que a desilusão é grande !!!
> 
> Olhem por exemplo as cartas não tem absolutamente nada a ver ... e o GFS já mostrou por diversas vezes este ano que não se pode confiar nele, e por isso eu não confio em nadinha naquilo que o GFS mostra !!
> ...





Desculpa mas tenho de te corrigir ele é mais convergente a médio prazo do que o GFS.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2009 às 10:41)

Bons dias, 

as diferenças entre GFS e ECM  sobre o frio a 850 hpa a 96 horas:

GFS run 6 Z






ECM run 12Z  (onde está a run 0 z de hoje aos 850 hpa???)






o GFS  também tem mostrado umas depressões muito interessantes a  132 horas...depressões essas cujas frentes poderão deixar boas quantidades de precipitação em todo o território...






Enfim, nada de concordância entre os 2 modelos...vamos andando e vamos vendo... mas cuidado com as possíveis desilusões....


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

Continua a grande descrepância entre o GFS e o ECMWF...mesmo apenas às 120 h...em relação ao frio nada têm a ver! Teremos que esperar pela próxima run do ECMWF para se tirarem algumas conclusões...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

a Temp a 2 metros segundo o ECM run 00 z para 14/12/:







Fonte: IM


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Já que insistem tanto, vamos falar de modelos!... 

Esta RUN está de facto espectacular, colocando um temporal de bastante chuva e bastante vento (vento este principalmente para as zonas do litoral).

A pressão atmosférica poderia descer abaixo dos 995 milibares. Esta é uma RUN à base de "depressão puxa depressão e puf! fez-se o chocapic..."

O GFS coloca uma frente poderosa para terça-feira dia 15, seguida de um pós-frontal interessante e, mais tarde (e agora falando já a longo prazo, mais de 170 horas), de outra frente/linha de instabilidade que iria deixar ainda mais chuva. 

O frio foi quase retirado e no lugar dele foi colocada mais acção.

Sem dúvida um cenário muito bom, mas que está a ser cada vez mais adiado. 

Quanto ao segundo painel não vale a pena falar dele, devido à sua fiabilidade.


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

Neste momento o GFS está sozinho. ECM, UKMO, NOGAPS e HIRLAM não estão iguais, mas têm uma sinóptica global semelhante, principalmente na formação de uma forte depressão no Mar Tirreno.

Acredito que o GFS vai falhar. Estranha-me, como já o disse ontem, que tanto frio no Mediterrâneo não origine uma ciclogénese.  E se tivesse que escolher o acontecimento perfeito, elegia o que mostra o ECM. Mesmo sem saber as quantidades de precipitação previstas pelo modelo europeu, segundo a previsão do IM (run de ontem às 12h) e o weather do msn, baseado na FORECA, que usa o ECM (run de hoje), choverá no continente nos dias 15, 17 e 18. Tal como o GFS, exceptuando umas pingas no dia 16. A diferença é que dia 15 o GFS põe temperaturas a rondarem os 15 graus, enquanto que o ECM põe na sua previsão automática temperaturas de 8 graus em Lisboa, 6 em Évora e mínimas próximas de 0. Não seria uma entrada fria de 24h como aqui foi dito, seriam pelo menos 72h. De Segunda a Quarta a máxima em Lisboa seria de 8 graus. Em Bragança até duraria mais tempo. Que venha a entrada fria, e até a dorsal poderia aparecer junto à nossa costa, pois poderia dar uma ligeira componente oeste à advecção fria que, embora subindo um pouco a temperatura, aumentaria a humidade. Sendo que não seria uma dorsal duradoura, uma vez que em 24h seria dizimada pelas depressões atlânticas.

Deverá ficar tudo decidido na próxima run, não seria normal um falhanço de um dos 'grandes' a menos de 72h.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento o GFS está sozinho. ECM, UKMO, NOGAPS e HIRLAM não estão iguais, mas têm uma sinóptica global semelhante, principalmente na formação de uma forte depressão no Mar Tirreno.
> 
> Acredito que o GFS vai falhar. Estranha-me, como já o disse ontem, que tanto frio no Mediterrâneo não origine uma ciclogénese.
> 
> Deverá ficar tudo decidido na próxima run, não seria normal um falhanço de um dos 'grandes' a menos de 72h.



Na minha opinião o GFS desta vez não falha. Quanto muito pode afastar-se um bocado da realidade como acontece normalmente nos modelos, mas deves lembrar-te que já aconteceu o GFS estar sozinho, e os outros quase em cima da hora seguiram-no, ficando em concordância.

Também não estou a dizer que vai acontecer isso desta vez, mas é um possível cenário. Por várias vezes os outros já cederam ao GFS.


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

Lightning disse:


> Na minha opinião o GFS desta vez não falha. Quanto muito pode afastar-se um bocado da realidade como acontece normalmente nos modelos, mas deves lembrar-te que já aconteceu o GFS estar sozinho, e os outros quase em cima da hora seguiram-no, ficando em concordância.
> 
> Também não estou a dizer que vai acontecer isso desta vez, mas é um possível cenário. Por várias vezes os outros já cederam ao GFS.



Sim, lembro-me. O mês de Fevereiro foi todas as semanas os modelos quase todos a darem entradas frias e o GFS sozinho a insistir na circulação zonal. Vamos ver, mas acho o cenário do ECM mais normal e provável que o GFS. Se os americanos acertarem temos que lhes dar um prémio. De qualquer modo, estão os dois bons, não é como em Fevereiro que o GFS era anticiclone e os outros frio, agora ou é chuva ou frio e chuva.


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento o GFS está sozinho. ECM, UKMO, NOGAPS e HIRLAM não estão iguais, mas têm uma sinóptica global semelhante, principalmente na formação de uma forte depressão no Mar Tirreno.
> 
> Acredito que o GFS vai falhar. Estranha-me, como já o disse ontem, que tanto frio no Mediterrâneo não origine uma ciclogénese.




É também a minha opinião, acho que é o GFS que vai falhar mais, embora acredite que o ECM também possa recuar um pouco, talvez para um cenário parecido ao do UKM, mas em termos de sinóptica da atmosfera em larga escala acho que o GFS é para já o mais improvável embora o mesmo tenha alguma confiança no ensemble no que tem vindo a dizer.

*144 horas*


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Dez 2009 às 12:52)

na previsão significativa do im a 10 dias mete Lisboa com 2 graus de minima, todos sabemos que são previsões automáticas e conhecemos a sua fiabilidade! O que é certo é que esta a guerra aberta entre modelos!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

O que vejo é depressões cada vez com o seu núcleo mais elevado e cada vez a subirem mais para Norte !!

O que vejo sinceramente é esta situação a desaparecer rapidamente e o GFS a colar-se aos outros modelos que não dão nada de especial !!!

Estou para ver o que isto ainda vai dar !!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Dez 2009 às 13:26)

Fantkboy disse:


> na previsão significativa do im a 10 dias mete Lisboa com 2 graus de minima, todos sabemos que são previsões automáticas e conhecemos a sua fiabilidade! O que é certo é que esta a guerra aberta entre modelos!




Boas...

No IM as previsões graficas, são previsão em que intervem a mão humana ou seja , são devidamente trabalhadas...

Previsões automaticas são as do Freemeteo... isso sim, sem rigor, e mão humana... 

---------

Em relação aos modelos isto está giro... isto está num jogo desenfriado!!

Mas que é certo é a semelhança entre eles, ou seja, depressões a caminho de moderada a forte intensidade...

Paciencia malta, paciencia...


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

]ToRnAdO[;179757 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> No IM as previsões graficas, são previsão em que intervem a mão humana ou seja , são devidamente trabalhadas...
> 
> ...




Não tendo a certeza e não querendo discordar de si eu acho que na previsão significativa do Im a 10 dias só os primeiros 3 dias é que têm manuseamento e estudo humano, passado disso é tipo freemeteo, automático! Mas não tendo a certeza peço desculpa se estou enganado!

edit: retirada do site do Im na página de previsão descritiva a 10 dias! 

_"As previsões até ao terceiro dia são elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo. Probabilidade precipitação para valores "> 1mm_


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Fantkboy disse:


> Não tendo a certeza e não querendo discordar de si eu acho que na previsão descritiva do Im a 10 dias só os primeiros 3 dias é que têm manuseamento e estudo humano, passado disso é tipo freemeteo, automático! Mas não tendo a certeza peço desculpa se estou enganado!



Não, está muito certo... falando nos modelos ou cartas... essas sim é debitada a informação sem mão humana tal como os outros modelos, mas se calhar fui eu que expliquei mal...

Mas valores como 2 graus em Lisboa são bem possiveis de acontecer...

Mais uma vez está certo no que disse, mas quando previsões graficas do IM essas sim são trabalhadas!


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 13:37)

Fantkboy disse:


> Não tendo a certeza e não querendo discordar de si eu acho que na previsão descritiva do Im a 10 dias só os primeiros 3 dias é que têm manuseamento e estudo humano, passado disso é tipo freemeteo, automático! Mas não tendo a certeza peço desculpa se estou enganado!
> 
> _"As previsões até ao terceiro dia são elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo. Probabilidade precipitação para valores "> 1mm_



Sim, estás correcto, como aliás vem explicado nesse excerto que colocaste da página do IM. Não só são automáticas como sendo o ECM um modelo global de resolução limitada é preciso ter sempre reservas relativamente a dados como o da T2m, à semelhança dos nossos outputs do GFS/MeteoPT, já para não falar na enorme incerteza de uma previsão a 10 dias.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

]ToRnAdO[;179757 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> No IM as previsões graficas, são previsão em que intervem a mão humana ou seja , são devidamente trabalhadas...
> 
> ...



Eu não vejo nada disso e basta ver a previsão do AEMET para verificar que a haver qq coisa previsto pelo ECM e só lá pra Quarta/Quinta e mesmo assim nem é nada de especial !!
Ainda não estou nadinha convencido e as divergências nos modelos são enormes !!!
Ainda estamos a uma semana de haver alguma possibilidade de chuva !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Dez 2009 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não vejo nada disso e basta ver a previsão do AEMET para verificar que a haver qq coisa previsto pelo ECM e só lá pra Quarta/Quinta e mesmo assim nem é nada de especial !!
> Ainda não estou nadinha convencido e as divergências nos modelos são enormes !!!
> Ainda estamos a uma semana de haver alguma possibilidade de chuva !!




O padrão acho que está bem definindo entre os modelos... ou seja, é certo que o AA vai viajar para bem longe daqui (para N)!! abrindo assim as portas a um centro depressionario ou de baixas pressões nas nossas bandas... e isso é optimo!!

É certo que os modelos não estão a lidar bem com a situação, pois são situações altamente instaveis...

Só de ver as portas abertas a esses centro de baixas pressões já fico bem feliz!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Acho bastante interessantes as cotas de neve que o GFS dá aqui para a Ilha de S. Miguel para o dia 15 de Dezembro, a cerca de 750 metros de altitude! Claro que isto devido à influencia maritima nao corresponde à realidade por aqui, mas devido a tamanho da ilha talvez caía alguma neve nos Pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara (1103m). Não sei se estarei correcto na minha afirmação, mas quem poder que me esclareça.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 14:01)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Acho bastante interessantes as cotas de neve que o GFS dá aqui para a Ilha de S. Miguel para o dia 15 de Dezembro, a cerca de 750 metros de altitude! Claro que isto devido à influencia maritima nao corresponde à realidade por aqui, mas devido a tamanho da ilha talvez caía alguma neve nos Pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara (1103m). Não sei se estarei correcto na minha afirmação, mas quem poder que me esclareça.



Correctíssimo amigo!

Se as cotas se mantiverem aos 750m de altitude é possível sem dúvida alguma as montanhas e as serras mais altas virem a ter alguma neve sim!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 14:09)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Correctíssimo amigo!
> 
> Se as cotas se mantiverem aos 750m de altitude é possível sem dúvida alguma as montanhas e as serras mais altas virem a ter alguma neve sim!




Vamos esperar que sim! Mas quando  esmola é grande o santo desconfia. O tempo para aí está animado. Aqui está calmo, até já teve sol.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Vamos esperar que sim! Mas quando  esmola é grande o santo desconfia. O tempo para aí está animado. Aqui está calmo, até já teve sol.



Para a semana lá vou eu tentar tirar algumas fotos até ao Pico da Vara 

Por aqui depois do aguaceiro forte e algum granizo, céu encoberto e 14 graus..

Para a semana nos Açores a pressão vai descer até aos 997 HP  com ventos superiores a 100km segundo as ultimas estimativas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Para a semana lá vou eu tentar tirar algumas fotos até ao Pico da Vara
> 
> Por aqui depois do aguaceiro forte e algum granizo, céu encoberto e 14 graus..
> 
> Para a semana nos Açores a pressão vai descer até aos 997 HP  com ventos superiores a 100km segundo as ultimas estimativas



Vamos esperar por essas fotos! Quem sabe se não terão algo branco


----------



## Levante (10 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

A divergência dos modelos continua grande, vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs para encontrar alguma consistência no padrão.
Por enquanto, existem algumas certezas. O deslocamento do AA para norte (Reino Unido-Escandinávia), a entrada de ar frio continental pela Europa, a formação de uma depressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental, uma gota fria a W da PI que vai deixar muita precipitação no mar e deslocar-se para SE, passado pela Madeira e Canárias-Marrocos, para acabar por se unir à depressão mediterrânica. Estas parecem-me as únicas certezas.
A boa notícia é que associado a todos estes factores, vai abrir-se o tal corredor depressionário às nossas latitudes, o que finalmente pode trazer algumas chuvas. Contudo, não acredito na abundância do GFS para dia 15, assim como também nao acredito numa massar de ar muito frio continental. Penso que a situação vai acabar por modelar-se num meio termo.
Tudo vai depender do quão para norte o AA se deslocar e da capacidade que o fluxo de leste europeu terá para trazer ar frio. Se o AA não subir para além do Reino Unido-Escandinávia, o mais provável é a corrente fria de leste ser predominante e chuva nem ve-la. Mas basta o AA subir um pouco mais para este fluxo de leste perder a sua força às nossas latitudes e os núcleos depressionários entrarem facilmente pelo tal corredor já formado.
Sem dúvida, preferia a segunda situação. Por uma razão muito simples. É que, ao contrário daquilo que foi modelado no final de Novembro/início de Dezembro, não vai chover na primeira quinzena. Ou seja, em vez de termos o "cenário 3" do IM que era o mais provável na altura, temos agora o temido "cenário 1", com o qual o sotavento algarvio entra em situação de seca extrema. 
Portanto, é bom que o AA de desloque bem para norte...


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2009 às 16:26)

Boas tardes, 

o GFS nesta última run 12z continua com uma possível  situação de chuva interessante e abrangente para nós às 120 horas..









depois a 150 horas mete uma super depressão de 950 hpa perto e a evoluir para os Açores...

Isto a confirmar-se era uma situação bem complicada para as ilhas...






...Possivelmente mais um devaneio...

Que nome irão dar a este Furacão já fora de época??


----------



## RMO (10 Dez 2009 às 16:43)

Quero vagas de frio...  No ano passo se bem me lembro houve uma no início de Dezembro com máximas em Lisboa de ca. 10ºC (algo raríssimo, right? ). Há previsões que indiquem algo nesse sentido para as próximas semans?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Snifa disse:


> depois a 150 horas mete uma super depressão de 950 hpa perto e a evoluir para os Açores...
> 
> Isto a confirmar-se era uma situação bem complicada para as ilhas...
> 
> ...




... Se tal acontecer não seria a primeira nem a última vez... a ver vamos... o que é certo é que os meteorologistas locais dos Açores apontam para forte instabilidade atmosférica nas próximas semanas aqui nas ilhas.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Estas runs do GFS até dão vontade de rir ... ou de chorar, quando verificar que vai ser metade ou menos do que eles modelam !!

Uma depressão de 950 ou 960, com precipitação que até foge do registo possivel é simplesmente ridiculo, ridiculo, ridiculo digam voçês o que disserem !!

Atenção á possivel formação da subida da dorsal africana caso haja uma forte depressão muito a Oeste de Portugal !!


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

RMO disse:


> Quero vagas de frio...  No ano passo se bem me lembro houve uma no início de Dezembro com máximas em Lisboa de ca. 10ºC (algo raríssimo, right? ). Há previsões que indiquem algo nesse sentido para as próximas semans?



Segundo o ECM  há a possibilidade do frio entrar  já a partir de Segunda Feira dia 14,e em princípio será um frio seco... o GFS mete muito mais chuva e menos frio com depressões e frentes atlânticas ...portanto a conclusão que se pode tirar de momento é que virá nem frio nem chuva... antes pelo contrário....

Mas isto apenas a um prazo de 120 horas

Os modelos principais estão muito discordantes e talvez a situação final fique num meio termo entre GFS e ECM ...vamos aguardar....


----------



## Aurélio (10 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Esta run não me agradou nadinha .. nadinha ... !!
Uma possivel aparição de um anticiclone ainda que de muito curta duração na PI não me agrada nadinha .. nadinha !!

Felizmente isto está muito instável e pode ser que não volte a aparecer ... espero eu !!
Mas tudo muito instável, é impressionante como nem daqui a 72 horas ainda se sabe concretamente o que se vai passar !!
Os modelos ainda nem consegume modelar a 1ª depressão quanto mais uma possível segunda !!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2009 às 17:04)

quem viu o gfs a 3 dias atras e quem o ve hoje!!

Desiludido com estas duas saidas!!!!

mas o AEMET...da para sonhar um bocado!!

 " COTA DE NIEVE: 200-400 M EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR Y
800-1500 EN EL SUR Y BALEARES. "


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

O GFS já tem a depressão no Mediterrâneo. O UKMO já mete a depressão no Atlântico. Estão a começar a convergir para uma solução intermédia. Era interessante, que a depressão atlântica, tal como tem o UKMO, e deverá ter o ECM se se mantiver coerente, entrasse só na Quarta e permitisse que o frio se instalasse antes, de modo a que quando chegasse a frente quente pudesse deixar neve a cotas médias.
No dia 18, por mais voltas que dêem, está lá sempre um dilúvio. Em todas as runs dos dois principais modelos.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

David sf disse:


> O GFS já tem a depressão no Mediterrâneo. O UKMO já mete a depressão no Atlântico. Estão a começar a convergir para uma solução intermédia. Era interessante, que a depressão atlântica, tal como tem o UKMO, e deverá ter o ECM se se mantiver coerente, entrasse só na Quarta e permitisse que o frio se instalasse antes, de modo a que quando chegasse a frente quente pudesse deixar neve a cotas médias.
> No dia 18, por mais voltas que dêem, está lá sempre um dilúvio. Em todas as runs dos dois principais modelos.



Eu não disse que ia tudo atrás do GFS? 

Importa agora é que os modelos comecem a concordar entre si, comecem a ficar mais "sincronizados" e, se possível, para ficar tudo perfeito, agravem ainda mais a situação.


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2009 às 17:37)

Lightning disse:


> Eu não disse que ia tudo atrás do GFS?
> 
> Importa agora é que os modelos comecem a concordar entre si, comecem a ficar mais "sincronizados" e, se possível, para ficar tudo perfeito, agravem ainda mais a situação.



Por acaso foi o GFS a aproximar-se do ECM neste caso (o GFS ainda não tinha a depressão no mediterrâneo)... Agora poderá é haver re-ajuste do ECM tornando a entrada de leste menos fria... Algo que se verá nos próximos minutos.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

vitamos disse:


> Por acaso foi o GFS a aproximar-se do ECM neste caso (o GFS ainda não tinha a depressão no mediterrâneo)... Agora poderá é haver re-ajuste do ECM tornando a entrada de leste menos fria... Algo que se verá nos próximos minutos.



Ah, então a confusão agora foi minha. 

De qualquer maneira, penso que antes de acontecer seja o que for, os modelos têm digamos assim espaço de manobra para se sincronizarem mais um pouco, pois não acredito que, na hora H, "o GFS mostre chuva e acerte e o ECM e os outros mostrem cada um a sua coisa" (é uma expressão, para perceberem o que quis dizer).

O que quero dizer é que não acredito que em cima do acontecimento ainda existam discordâncias entre os vários modelos.


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 17:48)

Eles apesar das diferenças iriam tender no final para o mesmo embora com diferentes intensidades, a questão era o timming da entrada de nordeste e saber portanto se na 3ª e 4ºf temos chuva a chegar demasiado cedo bloqueando o frio como o GFS ou temos frio a entrar e precipitação escassa como o ECM antes de chegar alguma frente atlântica.

Continuo a confiar mais no ECM para já, mas isto ainda vai acabar é insosso, com o frio a leste e a chuva a oeste 

O GFS continua a parecer-me estranho.


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

O ECM carrega ainda mais no frio. O NOGAPS também, e avança com a hipótese de não vir nada do Atlântico, bloqueando a depressão nos Açores. É o caos modelístico a menos de 100h cada um puxa para seu lado.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

LOLOL! ...
Voto no ECM!


----------



## vitamos (10 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

David sf disse:


> O ECM carrega ainda mais no frio. O NOGAPS também, e avança com a hipótese de não vir nada do Atlântico, bloqueando a depressão nos Açores. É o caos modelístico a menos de 100h cada um puxa para seu lado.



Não estava à espera deste novo carregar do ECM... Bastante fria a run... Não sei é se trará alguma água... os outputs do IM quando disponíveis darão certamente uma ideia.


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 18:52)

vitamos disse:


> Não estava à espera deste novo carregar do ECM... Bastante fria a run... Não sei é se trará alguma água... os outputs do IM quando disponíveis darão certamente uma ideia.



Por volta da 21.30 actualiza o weather.msn.com, que se baseia no ECM.


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

O ECM mete ainda mais frio na 3ªf mas em 24 horas recolhe muito rapidamente, com a depressão no Mediterrâneo a "fugir" para a Grécia. Isto anda muito tremido.

Em relação à precipitação do ECM, talvez uma pista sejam as previsões da AEMET. Frio com precipitação escassa e só a partir de dia 17 a instabilidade vinda de Oeste com temperaturas obviamente mais elevadas.



> *DIA 15 (MARTES)*
> *EN EL AREA CANTABRICA*, MELILLA Y BALEARES PROBABILIDAD DE
> *CHUBASCOS DEBILES*, QUE PUEDEN SER MODERADOS Y CON TORMENTA EN
> BALEARES. *EN EL RESTO DE ESPANA LA POSIBILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

Quem irá convergir? A run das 18 do GFS para acompanhar com atenção...


----------



## blood4 (10 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

sem duvida está muito interessante
agora temos que esperar para ver o que acontece


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2009 às 21:04)

Péssima saída do ECM, aquele bloqueio vai acabar com a chuva no sul e a seca extrema vai ser uma realidade. Espero bem que o GFS ganhe esta batalha e venha a chuva, porque no Algarve é necessária.. Ainda dizem que a saída está boa, só porque acentuou o frio, realmente só olham para os que convém, o resto não interessa nada. Parece que o ECM e o NoGaps são os únicos a mostrarem esse cenário, pode ser que mude na próxima run, porque o UKMO abre o corredor das depressões, o JMA.


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2009 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Péssima saída do ECM, aquele bloqueio vai acabar com a chuva no sul e a seca extrema vai ser uma realidade. Espero bem que o GFS ganhe esta batalha e venha a chuva, porque no Algarve é necessária.. Ainda dizem que a saída está boa, só porque acentuou o frio, realmente só olham para os que convém, o resto não interessa nada.



tens toda a razão algarvio, o GFS em troca do frio, pôs bastante precipitação que tanto faz falta no Sul nas ultimas RUNs. Vamos agora a RUN das 18


----------



## blood4 (10 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

realmente :S
eu prefiro muito mais que chova em todo o país especialmente no algarve que faz muita mais falta que o frio


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

Continuando o off-topic iniciado há uns posts atrás:

Pois eu preferia que chovesse no Algarve e nevasse no Norte! Seria perfeito caso a entrada siberiana trouxesse precipitação em forma de neve para o Norte e em forma de chuva para o Algarve. Perfeito! Ficávamos todos felizes.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

Como este não é o fórum da *felicidade*, mas sim de meteo, vamos voltar ao ON-TOPIC e começar a dar uma vista de olhos na Run GFS 18Z que começa a sair.


----------



## Vince (10 Dez 2009 às 21:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> realmente só olham para os que convém, o resto não interessa nada.



Tal como todos tem que compreender a vossa situação, também tens que compreender que outros que já estejam com muita chuva gostem de ver um pouco de frio, afinal estamos a entrar no Inverno, a época dele.  O respeito tem que ser mutuo. Não entendo este constante resvalar da conversa para este tipo de coisas como se existisse alguma disputa norte sul que só dá mau ambiente, completamente contrária ao espírito do fórum. 

O que cada um deseja é indiferente, não são os desejos que trazem ou deixam de trazer isto ou aquilo ou resolvem ou não um problema de seca. Há que respeitar as preferências de cada um.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2009 às 21:41)

Boas, 

realmente a chuva é muito mais necessária ( sobertudo para o sul) do que o frio modelado pelo ECM , que ainda por cima seria seco... o que traria? Umas noites frias com geadas e dias de sol frios com céu limpo ou quase limpo....vamos lá ver se isto não acaba mas é com um bloqueio ás depressões de Oeste e aí nem frio nem chuva ...a pasmaceira total...

Aguardemos pela run GFS  18 Z mas de facto esta diferença a um prazo relativamente " curto"  entre GFS e ECM é "estranha"...

Alguém vai ter que ceder... , ou frio ou chuva ou então nem carne nem peixe....


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Parece haver alguma convergência em relação ao frio às 96 h entre GFS (18) e ECMWF (12), apesar do ECMWF acentuar o frio...mas penso que aínda não é desta que vão convergir...


----------



## pjrc (10 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

boa noite,

reparem em Espanha a cota de neve a 0 em s. sebastian para dia 15.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/donostia-san-sebastian-20001


----------



## psm (10 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> realmente a chuva é muito mais necessária ( sobertudo para o sul) do que o frio modelado pelo ECM , que ainda por cima seria seco... o que traria? Umas noites frias com geadas e dias de sol frios com céu limpo ou quase limpo....vamos lá ver se isto não acaba mas é com um bloqueio ás depressões de Oeste e aí nem frio nem chuva ...a pasmaceira total...





Até que enfim alguma racionalidade!!
O resto divaga aqui muito em sonhar sem ter o conhecimento de que estas situações, e como escrito pelo Vince são 90% frias, secas e MONÓTONAS!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

psm disse:


> Até que enfim alguma racionalidade!!
> O resto divaga aqui muito em sonhar sem ter o conhecimento de que estas situações, e como escrito pelo Vince são 90% frias, secas e MONÓTONAS!



Eu adoro ir a Gimonde passear em cima do gelo! Cada situação metereológica tem o seu interesse mesmo as aparentemente monótonas!É quase como a situção das ondas do mar o que me interessa a mim, se está bravo...mas fico contente que algúem possa ficar feliz em ver o mar revolto!
Mas voltando ao que interessa, como é que o GFS consegue ver aquela depressão a oeste da península e o ECMWF não?


----------



## blood4 (10 Dez 2009 às 22:40)

bem,segundo o IM o pior confirmou.se


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

Parece-me que nesta run das 18 o GFS continua a insistir nas depressões atlânticas e na consequente chuva... vamos ver se na próxima run do ECM este se aproxima mais do GFS. Sinceramente espero que o GFS acerte pois estou solidário com os Algarvios. Gostava muito que viesse frio, mas antes é necessário que o Algarve recupere a sua situação...


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

blood4 disse:


> bem,segundo o IM o pior confirmou.se



Segundo o IM não sabemos nada porque a previsão só vai até domingo e o que procuramos é pela 2ª e 3ª feiras... 

Rectifico apenas para dizer que a melhor hipótese para ver neve será nas zonas altas da Ilha da Madeira tal como consta da previsão descritiva do IM para amanhã...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2009 às 22:48)

Bem parece-me que o GFSestá muito sozinho...Penso que as coisas se irão passar como aponta o ECMWF,geadinha, 15 minutospara descongelar o vidro do carro e chuvinha nem vê-la! Amanhã penso que deverá convergir o GFS, pois se tiver razão seria surpreendente...e quem dera que tivesse razão...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

Agreste disse:


> Segundo o IM não sabemos nada porque a previsão só vai até domingo e o que procuramos é pela 2ª e 3ª feiras...



Penso que o blood4se refere à previsãopara os 10 dias.


----------



## blood4 (10 Dez 2009 às 22:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que o blood4se refere à previsãopara os 10 dias.



sim ferreira
refirome á previsão dos 10 dias e sim o pior confirmou.se
parece que so vai haver frio
nem neve nem chuva para o algarve
NADA


----------



## David sf (10 Dez 2009 às 22:56)

Segundo a previsão automática, na Quarta aguaceiros em Lisboa, com vento de este??? e temperaturas 1/7 graus. Em Évora aguaceiros, vento do mesmo quadrante, temperaturas 0/8. No dia seguinte chuva moderada em todo o sul do país. Extremamente monótono, sem dúvida. Mas também extremamente duvidoso. Chuva com vento de E? Convecção? Se acontecesse seria engraçado. Se fosse o GFS a acertar também o era. E não vale a pena discutir-se o que cada um quer que aconteça, porque o que nós queremos, não influencia em nada o que se sucederá. Mas compreendem-se ambos os lados. Quem está em seca, quer chuva, quem está farto de chuva quer frio, e nem todos gostamos do mesmo. Do mesmo modo que quem está no litoral não se interessa pelas mínimas negativas que não tem, e quem está no interior não lhe interessa nada o estado do mar, porque não o vê.


----------



## Fantkboy (10 Dez 2009 às 22:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece-me que o GFSestá muito sozinho...Penso que as coisas se irão passar como aponta o ECMWF,geadinha, 15 minutospara descongelar o vidro do carro e chuvinha nem vê-la! Amanhã penso que deverá convergir o GFS, pois se tiver razão seria surpreendente...e quem dera que tivesse razão...



Segundo o ecmwf parece que a semana que se avizinha será fria! Quanto a precipitação essa será escassa!


----------



## Iceberg (10 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

Oh meus amigos, para quem ama a meteorologia como eu, até mesmo um dia de Sol, com vento fraco, e nenhuma actividade atmosférica pode ser fascinante, só de pensar que aquilo que está em cima de nós se chama atmosfera e à nossa volta natureza, e que nada a pode domar, nem o homem, o que tiver de acontecer acontecerá, e é por isso que para mim todos os estados de tempo têm o seu particular encanto.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Toda a gente sabe que por norma quase todo o frio "em condições" em Portugal é seco, por isso não peçam coisas que ocorrem de para aí 2 ou 3 vezes em 10 anos, grandes quantidades de precipitação e grandes quantidades de frio é algo que não liga sobre as nossas cabeças, ou é muita precipitação e pouco frio ou o contrário ou então nada dos dois acaba por ficar céu muito nublado e fresco.

Agora que está a haver uma grande guerra entre dois modelos está, um dos dois elementos irá sair vitorioso, possivelmente será a precipitação, acredito mais em cortes no frio que nas quantidades de precipitação, visto que estamos a ter um Outono bastante assente no fluxo de SW.


----------



## blood4 (10 Dez 2009 às 23:30)

sim tens razao Mário
mas o isso não quer dizer que vai influenciar digo eu xD


----------



## filipept (11 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

O que já se começa a verificar é que o AA está a subir, a pressão começa a encher a norte, já está por cima do Reino Unido. Depois a situação é muito dificil, estamos no incio do jogo e o arbitro atira moeda ao ar, vamos ver o que vai dar. O GFS mantém as entradas atlanticas, com chuva, tanto na sua run principal como na operacional, o ECM parece mais seco, porém não disponibiliza as mesmas ferramentas que o GFS.

A situação é dificil de modelizar, em especial porque existe uma situação interessante no polo norte, reparem no mapa a 850hpa, hemisfério norte, a divisão que parece existir.

Seria bom que o GFS ganha-se esta batalha. Embora amante do frio, existe uma necessidade a sul de precipitação e o frio se não entrar agora irá entrar mais tarde. Olhando para os mapas actuais (a 6-18 horas) parece dificil que o GFS perca esta batalha.


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

A grande diferença (penso eu) entre os dois "grandes" modelos numéricos gfs e ecmwf  é o possicionamento do AA! Para mim essa será a razão de não-concordancia entre os mesmos! 

O gfs possiciona o AA no Reino unido e posteriormente em deslocamento (nw) para a gronolãndia abrindo corredor a passagens sucessivas de sistemas de baixas pressões! 

O ecmwf posiciona o AA entre o reino unido e gronolãndia permanecendo numa latitude mais baixa que o gfs permitindo a entrada da massa de ar frio e seca de leste mas bloqueando os sistemas de baixas pressões de nw!


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 04:28)

Fantkboy disse:


> A grande diferença (penso eu) entre os dois "grandes" modelos numéricos gfs e ecmwf  é o possicionamento do AA! Para mim essa será a razão de não-concordancia entre os mesmos!
> 
> O gfs possiciona o AA no Reino unido e posteriormente em deslocamento (nw) para a gronolãndia abrindo corredor a passagens sucessivas de sistemas de baixas pressões!
> 
> O ecmwf posiciona o AA entre o reino unido e gronolãndia permanecendo numa latitude mais baixa que o gfs permitindo a entrada da massa de ar frio e seca de leste mas bloqueando os sistemas de baixas pressões de nw!



edit: Esta run do gfs está muito boa! Mete mais frio a 850hpa a partir das 62h afectando mais norte e centro do pais! 
E quando o país já está bem fresquinho eis que na proxima terça feira (108h) entra uma frente a valer derivado de uma depressão a w de portugal cujo o seu centro depressionário é de 990hpa ... 
Nesta run podemos dizer que agrada a gregos e a troianos! 

Mas... 

A curto / Medio prazo o Gfs está a deixar muito a desejar!


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 05:32)

Eu aposto na neve a cotas relativamente baixas (400m) entre o dia 17-19. A depressão a SO parece que vai estacionar-se ali e puxar ventos de leste.



Mário Barros disse:


> Toda a gente sabe que por norma quase todo o frio "em condições" em Portugal é seco, por isso não peçam coisas que ocorrem de para aí 2 ou 3 vezes em 10 anos, grandes quantidades de precipitação e grandes quantidades de frio é algo que não liga sobre as nossas cabeças, ou é muita precipitação e pouco frio ou o contrário ou então nada dos dois acaba por ficar céu muito nublado e fresco.
> 
> Agora que está a haver uma grande guerra entre dois modelos está, um dos dois elementos irá sair vitorioso, possivelmente será a precipitação, acredito mais em cortes no frio que nas quantidades de precipitação, visto que estamos a ter um Outono bastante assente no fluxo de SW.


----------



## psm (11 Dez 2009 às 06:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu adoro ir a Gimonde passear em cima do gelo! Cada situação metereológica tem o seu interesse mesmo as aparentemente monótonas!É quase como a situção das ondas do mar o que me interessa a mim, se está bravo...mas fico contente que algúem possa ficar feliz em ver o mar revolto!
> Mas voltando ao que interessa, como é que o GFS consegue ver aquela depressão a oeste da península e o ECMWF não?



Pois, mas aqui é para alguem(Algarve) que precisa de chuva urgentemente, e se acontecer este bloqueio que o ECMWF está a prever na saida das (12) ele(AA) naquela posição ficará por uns bons dias, e pode ter a certeza que ali não vê o que quer ver! Pois a posição dele é no Atlantico, e o trajecto de ar frio vai atravessar poucos paises, e esse frio seco que quer não vem da Sibéria para ver o que deseja em Gimonde, e como escrevo nesta situação, e com o Anticiclone modelado naquela posição no ECMWF são dias aborrecidos meteorológicamente para todo o pais, e o pior para o sul do pais.

Felizmente que a saida de hoje do GFS é positiva para o Algarve a ver vamos se segue a mesma tendencia.

Eu não só aprecio ondulação no mar, adoro chuva, vento etc..., mas tudo no seu tempo(estação) como logico; agora levar com 1 mês com ventos de leste ou nordeste, e só com frio à noite !


Este é já um comentário desta saida do ECMWF de hoje.
Felizmente que ele se aproximou ligeiramente do GFS!


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2009 às 08:22)

Não será todos os dias que para um horizonte tão curto
haja  tamanhas discrepâncias.
Eu gosto disto:- a discussão está ao rubro e parece que nenhum
dos “senhores da guerra” ( leia-se  da guerra da Previsão –GFS, ECMWF)
estará disposto a ceder.
Chegados a sexta-feira, já muitos de nós pensaríamos que  estivéssemos  cabalmente esclarecidos sobre o tempo que irá fazer na próxima semana. 
O meu último post de há muitas horas continua afinal, bem actual:
-Frio? Chuva? Ambos? Até nenhum destes cenários? 
Por incrível que pareça, todos as hipóteses  estão ainda em aberto.
Vai no entanto ganhando consistência aquilo que não sendo desde já apontado por ninguém , será o mais possível acontecer, ou seja:
- Nem tanto ao Mar ( GFS), nem tanto à Terra (ECMWF)...
Mas volto a sublinhar:- eu gosto deste guião  incerto, nesta novela do Tempo
em que muitas das vezes sabemos demasiados capítulos à frente.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2009 às 10:06)

Bem, o GFS está a animar aqui as hostes brigantinas com uma máxima de *-1,0ºC* na terça-feira e com alguma precipitação junta à *-6ºC* dos 850hPa...  isto promete! Mas será que se vai cumprir??








z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Bem e pelo o que estou a ver o GFS mantém a sua posição firme em relação à precipitação, nesta run das 6h... e agora em que é que ficamos, é que começo a ficar intrigado com o que se vai passar...sem falar do problema no trabalho em que todos os colegas me perguntam "então mas é afinal qual é o tempo para  a semana?


----------



## seqmad (11 Dez 2009 às 10:07)

Realmente grande diferença entre o ECM e o GFS, é melhor esperar para ver e para já não tomar nada como certo a partir de 2ª feira... Só para referir que, embora claro seja só uma tendência prevista, mas a carta meteorológica da temperatura 2m do IM, para 3ª feira às 06.00, apresenta uma manchinha azul-escura sobre Lisboa, correspondente a -2º...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2009 às 10:19)

Parece-me que o GFS desta vez está muito mais consistente que o ECM, senão por exemplo repare-se as ultimas duas saídas do ECM !!
Nada tem a ver com nada !!
Neste aspecto o GFS tem sido muito mais consistente !!
Apesar de isto não ser normal o suposto 1º evento ainda está a 120 horas de distância e isso é muito tempo !!
Mas é preocupante estas divergências tão grandes que não costumam acontecer a tão curto período de tempo !!

Provavelmente teremos uma situação hibrida entre os dois modelos !!


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2009 às 10:20)

O "comparómetro" da praxe (baseado nas saídas das 00z)


*A500*








*T850*


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2009 às 10:25)

Bolas ... nada tem a ver com nada, mas parece que está tudo ligado com a indefinição que os modelos estão a ter com o posicionamento do Anticiclone continental e da forma como as massas de ar frio e quente vai interagir uma com a outra !!

Obviamente eu queria que ganhasse o GFS !!



Reparem como as depressões do GFS estão tornando menos cavadas e como tende a "aumentar" a pressão ligeiramente na PI.
Eu diria que os modelos estão caminhando para um estado hibrido ou então de bloqueio na Peninsula Ibérica a partir de Quarta, devendo existir a manutenção das depressões no Atlântico !!

Tudo ...muito, muito confuso ainda !!
Reparem na Run do GFS para Terça e aquele choque enorme de massas de ar frio com quente.
Vento muito fortes de Leste no Norte e Centro e depois a chocarem com vento tb fortes de Sudoeste !!!

O que é que isto ainda vai dar .....


A previsão de Localidades do AEMET olhando para Huelva somente dá alguma possibilidade de chuva na Quarta-Feira mas com apenas 50% de possibilidade !

Isto começa-me a preocupar !!


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 10:56)

Chuva, vento, frio e neve a cotas médias e altas é o que vejo e prevejo a partir de terça. E volto a dizer o que disse a alguns dias atenção a dia 18 e 19 que podem ser de temporal.


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 11:27)

.....run das 06z do GFS.......
nesta mais recente saida do modelo global, a tendencia para as 180h manten-se inalterada.
com a crista anticiclonica a deslocar-se para NW destacando-se completamente da dorsal subtropical.
com isto espera-se até 2f fluxo de leste associado a um anticiclone centrado sobre o golfo de biscaia movimentando-se para NW e establecendo-se sobre a gronelandia/islandia.
uma depressao forma-se no mediterraneo causando advecçao de ar siberiano sobre o SW e W da europa.
em potugal seremos afectados por uma massa quente nas prox 48h que sera substituida pela massa polar seca e fria resultante da sinoptica assima referida durante o dia de domingo.
2f a iso0 chegara ate ao sul do pais com a iso -5º no NE.
na 3f o jet vai-se reestablecer a sul e a massa polar sera desviada para o atlantico, o grande gradiente horizontal será responsavel pela formaçao de campos depressionarios entre os açores e a PI que posteriormente se conectam com os campos establecidos no mediterraneo.
massas de ar quente invadem a PI causando forte instabilidade aliada a elevados CAPE/LI, no ar frio pré-frontal, ainda influenciando o norte peninsular é possivel a queda de neve, a cotas baixas rondanto os 200-500mts subindo para 1200-1600mts em toda a peninsula.
as depressoes que se estableceram no atlantico irão gradualmente encher ao mover-se para E/NE sobre o norte da peninsula e golfo de biscaia, embora enfraquecento os campos de circulação á superficie manter-se-hão fortes especialmente na passagem de linhas de instabilidade.
a partir de 5f com a subida da dorsal é esperada uma acalmia, pelo menos no sul, das condiçoes atmosfericas.
a partir das 150h  espera-se a restituiçao de uma crista anticiclonica sobre o leste da PI e mediterraneo ocidental enquanto as areas depressionarias que antes nos afectaram deslocam-se rapidamente sobre os balcãs e mar negro,establecendo-se novas areas de baixa presao na europa central e escandinavia no atlantico formam-se novas depressoes nos açores e costa leste canadense, enquanto o AMP se establece entre a gronelandia e a escocia.
por volta das 200h uma forte depressao atinge a PI movendo-se para ENE na circulação de uma area de baixa establecida no mar do norte, a crista anticiclonica establece-se sobre a europa de sul e mediterraneo a leste das baleares, o AMP manten-se na gronelandia e as baixas no atlantico NW continuam.
basicamente a tendencia a partir de 3f é de um cordao depressionario entre o canadá e a europa com jet a latitudes baixas e AMP na gronelandia


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2009 às 11:43)

O IM mantém-se firme na sua previsão das temperaturas até quarta-feira.

Mínimas em Lisboa que iriam rondar os zero graus e máximas a rondar os 7, 8ºC.

Claro que eles se baseiam no output, mas a confirmar-se a situação prevista para quarta-feira, aguaceiros com 1ºC de temperatura mínima, seria interessante, pois poderia (não digo nevar) cair alguma coisa de especial sobre a capital de Portugal.

Isto tudo que referi para a zona de Lisboa, claro.  

Nunca mais vêm os zero graus que quero ver aqui acusados na estação...


----------



## Kaparoger (11 Dez 2009 às 12:18)

Bem para terça feira penso que praki ja vai dar saraiva .. Mas bem k podia vir um nevaozinho!!
Seja como for apartir de domingo vai ficar mesmo


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 12:30)

Com a situação actual do GFS daria de certeza para cair neve em Bragança e com o pre´-frontal entraria já no final do dia de terça as cotas em principio demorariam mais tempo a subir.
Não me recordo se foi em 2007, mas houve uma situação semelhante, em que havia frio instalado e que uma depressão de sudoeste trouxe precipitação abundante em forma de neve a partir das 17, tendo começado posteriormente a chuver por volta das 23h...pessoal de Bragança alguém se lembra disso? Têm arquivos da situação sinóptica?


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

Em relação a Lisboa, normalmente sou um pouco céptico em relação a esse valores fantásticos previstos a tão grande distância.
Penso que se perde demasiado tempo com isso, quando os próprios dados apresentam-se como hipóteses com um elevado grau de erro.
Evidentemente que é interessante acompanhar, mas deve-se dar o valor devido às coisas.
Desde que me inscrevi neste forum, que estes episódios geralmente vão dar ao mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

Realmente, os modelos estão doidos, um mete frio (ECM) e vendo a previsão para Ayamonte com mínima de 3ºC e máxima de 11ºC e sabendo que Ayamonte é ligeiramente mais quente que Olhão, e a cota de neve andará nos 600 metros, até podia nevar em Monchique na 3ªfeira, e em termos de temperatura era um evento fora de comum no Algarve mesmo essa máxima de 11-12ºC seria algo inédito em Dezembro.

Depois vendo a run do GFS é aquilo que o Algarve precisa de chuva e na run das 6 mete cerca de 81 mm durante a próxima semana com o dia mais generoso a ser a 3ªfeira. Isto anda tudo meio doido, por isso, é melhor aguardar, mas que o GFS tem mantido run após run o mesmo cenário isso tem. Espero que o GFS ganhe desta vez.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

Se olharem bem ... podem ver que o ECM e o GFS de certa forma até que estão bastante parecidos (GFS 06h inclui a paralela) e o ECM !!
- ambos mostram uma depressão a oeste de Portugal na Terça ás 00h;
- Na Quarta ás 00h o ECM mostra essa já por cima do Norte, ou seja, passou por cima de nós. Alguma coisa certa aconteceu 
- Quinta ambos os modelos mostram um dia calmo; provavelmente com alguns aguaceiros fracos ou moderados;
- Na sexta os modelos mostram uma depressão evoluindo de Sudoeste, podendo ou não atingir a peninsula, é deficil perceber se no ECM atinge ou não. Essa depressão traria ventos muitos fortes de Sul e precipitação forte que poderia atingir o continente ou ficar no mar.

Acho que no dia de hoje ou inicio de amanhã os modelos uniformizar-se-ão (palavra dificil ) !!

Haja esperança algarvios, rezemos para que depois de Terça não haja bloqueio como mostram alguns modelos !!


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2009 às 13:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com a situação actual do GFS daria de certeza para cair neve em Bragança e com o pre´-frontal entraria já no final do dia de terça as cotas em principio demorariam mais tempo a subir.
> Não me recordo se foi em 2007, mas houve uma situação semelhante, em que havia frio instalado e que uma depressão de sudoeste trouxe precipitação abundante em forma de neve a partir das 17, tendo começado posteriormente a chuver por volta das 23h...pessoal de Bragança alguém se lembra disso? Têm arquivos da situação sinóptica?




Foi no dia 18 de Dezembro de 2007, frio instalado no interior norte, uma nebulosidade pré-frontal com precipitação praticamente inexistente ou muito fraca, vinda de sul, começou a ser na forma de neve ai em Bragança logo pela manhã, primeiro granular, depois já neve.


----------



## rogers (11 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

Vince disse:


> Foi no dia 18 de Dezembro de 2007, frio instalado no interior norte, uma nebulosidade pré-frontal com precipitação praticamente inexistente ou muito fraca, vinda de sul, começou a ser na forma de neve ai em Bragança logo pela manhã, primeiro granular, depois já neve.



Mas parece-me que este episódio será mais frio, estou certo?


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

rogers disse:


> Mas parece-me que este episódio será mais frio, estou certo?



À partida sim, mesmo no GFS na 2ªf e 3ªf há bastante frio. A frente em si e a massa de ar que vem por detrás é que é quente. Daí que a coisa tenha que depender do pré-frontal e dos instantes iniciais da frente como referiu o Ferreira. Isto falando do GFS e para quem está interessado na neve nas cotas médias.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Com a situação actual do GFS daria de certeza para cair neve em Bragança e com o pre´-frontal entraria já no final do dia de terça as cotas em principio demorariam mais tempo a subir.
> Não me recordo se foi em 2007, mas houve uma situação semelhante, em que havia frio instalado e que uma depressão de sudoeste trouxe precipitação abundante em forma de neve a partir das 17, tendo começado posteriormente a chuver por volta das 23h...pessoal de Bragança alguém se lembra disso? Têm arquivos da situação sinóptica?



Foi no de 18 de Dezembro 

O frio estava instalado à alguns dias no Nordeste e nessa manhâ, por volta das 10h começou a cair neve granular que começou a acumular imediatamente sobre a forte geada das primeiras horas da madrugada, a meio da tarde, cerca das 17h começou a nevar com mais intensidade, esteve a nevar bem até perto das 22h, altura em que a neve passou a chuva
Durante esse dia ainda se acumularam cerca 7cm de neve

A temperatura máxima do dia 18 de Dezembro foi atingida perto da meia noite, durante o dia a temperatura foi subindo muito lentamente


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 13:50)

Obrigado Vince e MSantos pelo reavivar de um episódio interessante e penso que parecido com aquele que o GFS "teima" em modelar!


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

Aquele episódio em que nevou em Lisboa foi em que ano?

Gostava de fazer uma comparação com este, mas não estou a encontrar a data do acontecimento.


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 13:57)

Nunca vi esta previsão do Freemeteo para o Cartaxo. Mas certamente tudo "voltará a normalidade" na próxima actualização...mas é sempre bom ver uma coisa destas....mas se tal se realizar mando emoldurar esta imagem do Freemeteo.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

Que lindos meteogramas:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732265
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732438
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2738785

E não ponho mais que tenho que ir trabalhar!


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2009 às 14:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que lindos meteogramas:
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732265
> ...



Os meteogramas do freemeteo não estão a encaixar bem com aquilo que é mostrado pela run operacional do GFS. Presumo ( e é apenas uma ideia) que estejam a adoptar a run paralela, essa sim mais condizente com os dados apresentados.


----------



## PDias (11 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

squidward disse:


> Nunca vi esta previsão do Freemeteo para o Cartaxo. Mas certamente tudo "voltará a normalidade" na próxima actualização...mas é sempre bom ver uma coisa destas....mas se tal se realizar mando emoldurar esta imagem do Freemeteo.



A imagem que têm para o Cartaxo é exactamente igual à que tenho para aqui para a minha zona (cerca de 2km's da Merceana), quando a vi de manhã fiquei , mas temos que aguardar e ter esperança, nem que seja só para ver o alto da Serra de Montejunto todo branco.


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 14:09)

PDias disse:


> A imagem que têm para o Cartaxo é exactamente igual à que tenho para aqui para a minha zona (cerca de 2km's da Merceana), quando a vi de manhã fiquei , mas temos que aguardar e ter esperança, nem que seja só para ver o alto da Serra de Montejunto todo branco.



exactamente, já ficava muito feliz de ver o alto do Montejunto pintado de Branco. No inicio do ano (9-1-2009) foi por uma "unha-negra" que isso não aconteceu, mas deu para ver alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 14:09)

Lightning disse:


> Aquele episódio em que nevou em Lisboa foi em que ano?
> 
> Gostava de fazer uma comparação com este, mas não estou a encontrar a data do acontecimento.



O ano em que nevou em algumas partes de Lisboa foi em 2006.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2009 às 14:11)

Muito decepcionante esta previsão que se baseia no ECMWF do instituto de meteorologia espanhol:

Fonte: Aemet.es

Predicción
VALIDA PARA LOS DIAS 16 AL 20 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2009


DIAS 16 Y 17 (MIERCOLES Y JUEVES)
SERAN PROBABLES LAS PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS EN EL
CANTABRICO, ANDALUCIA Y BALEARES, SIENDO POCO PROBABLES AUNQUE
POSIBLES EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA. TAMBIEN HAY UNA
PROBABILIDAD RELATIVAMENTE ALTA DE PRECIPITACIONES EN CANARIAS. 


LAS TEMPERATURAS PROBABLEMENTE SUBAN DE FORMA LIGERA A MODERADA
EN LA PENINSULA Y PERMANECERAN CON POCOS CAMBIOS EN BALEARES Y
CANARIAS. 


EL VIENTO DE COMPONENTE N MODERADO EN EL NORESTE DE GERONA Y
BALEARES Y FLOJO O MODERADO EN EL VALLE DEL EBRO. 


DIAS 18, 19 Y 20 (VIERNES, SABADO Y DOMINGO)
AUNQUE CON CIERTA INCERTIDUMBRE, HAY PROBABILIDAD DE
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS EN EL CANTABRICO, AREA DEL
ESTRECHO, MELILLA, BALEARES Y CANARIAS. EN EL RESTO DE LA
PENINSULA TAMBIEN SON POSIBLES LAS PRECIPITACIONES, AUNQUE CON
PROBABILIDAD BAJA. NO SE ESPERAN GRANDES CAMBIOS EN LAS
TEMPERATURAS.


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Lightning disse:


> Aquele episódio em que nevou em Lisboa foi em que ano?
> 
> Gostava de fazer uma comparação com este, mas não estou a encontrar a data do acontecimento.



dias 29-1-2006 e 28-1-2007


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

squidward disse:


> dias 29-1-2006 e 28-1-2007



Obrigado. 

Realmente foram dois acontecimentos bem diferentes dos que estão a ser mostrados actualmente pelos modelos.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

squidward disse:


> dias 29-1-2006 e 28-1-2007



Se já o primeiro evento tinha sido local o segundo então nem se fala ( e teve até temperaturas ainda mais elevadas, sendo que em ambos casos, nem sequer foram registados valores negativos na cidade).


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 14:27)

belem disse:


> Se já o primeiro evento tinha sido local o segundo então nem se fala ( e teve até temperaturas ainda mais elevadas, sendo que em ambos casos, nem sequer foram registados valores negativos na cidade).



sim recordo-me que quando nevou aqui a minima foi de 2/1ºC


----------



## GARFEL (11 Dez 2009 às 14:50)

o freemeteo mostra uma coisa que eu nunca tinha visto
para as penhas da saude
3ª feira
no meteograma a 7 dias 
diz simplesmente isto
T E M P E S T A D E  de neve
e esta hem........
vale o que vale
mas.....................
sinceramente e ando a dizê-lo há um mês, os modelos nunca tiveram tão inconstantes mesmo só entre si, sem comparações de modelos com modelos
e leva-me a pensar por vezes que as alterações climáticas são reais e os modelos que se baseiam obviamente em formulas cojugadas com situações passadas ás tantas têm de ser revistos porque,  quer se defenda que há alterações quer não se defenda, que as coisas parecem diferentes lá isso parecem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2009 às 14:59)

Palavras para quê?

É de encher o olho!


----------



## DMartins (11 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

???

É a maluqueira total...
Será isto possível??


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

belem disse:


> Se já o primeiro evento tinha sido local o segundo então nem se fala ( e teve até temperaturas ainda mais elevadas, sendo que em ambos casos, nem sequer foram registados valores negativos na cidade).



O 2º evento foi local, mas o 1º não local, nevou em bastantes locais do país. Mas sim, é verdade a temperatura mais baixa registada durante os nevões foi de 0,5ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (11 Dez 2009 às 15:24)

DMartins disse:


> ???
> 
> É a maluqueira total...
> Será isto possível??




Tem tanto de possível como de improvável


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 15:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Muito decepcionante esta previsão que se baseia no ECMWF do instituto de meteorologia espanhol:
> 
> Fonte: Aemet.es
> 
> ...



Aurélio só se as previsões do GFS se concretizar é que haverá alguma coisa, caso contrário pelo o ECMWF, será como dizem as previsões do AEMET não se passa nada e como o AEMET se apoia no ECMWF estavas à espera de quê? Por isso de decepcionante não tem nada...era que se esperava nesta altura do campeonato!


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 15:30)

Vai começar a sair a run das 12 do GFS...ou é a desilusão total...ou continuará a incerteza e a expectativa...pois se a qualquer momento o GFS convergir foi-se...


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vai começar a sair a run das 12 do GFS...ou é a desilusão total...ou continuará a incerteza e a expectativa...pois se a qualquer momento o GFS convergir foi-se...



o GFS nao vai convergir
tenho quase a certeza disso


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

está a sair a nova RUN das 12h

para já vejo que o GFS acentuou no frio...vamos ver o resto


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 15:50)

Segundo o GFS teremos neve em Bragança e em grande parte do Norte no dia 14.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2009 às 15:54)

Boas tardes, 

uma run gelada esta... o mapa dos 850 hpa ás 84 h:







Um sonho para quem gosta de frio e possivelmente neve pois também mostra uma possível  depressão em altura bem perto de nós...

aguardemos para ver o resto...


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2009 às 15:55)

Subiu a dorsal entre a Grécia e a Itália, a depressão do Mediterrâneo aproximou-se muito, vamos ver o que se sucede. 
Se o bloqueio aguentar mais 24h ou em vez se ser quebrado por uma grande depressão deixe apenas sair uma pequena cut-off sem expressão à superfície, poderíamos falar de um evento muito interessante. Volta a atrasar a chuva, recuou muito o GFS, vai claramente atrás do ECM.


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 15:55)

squidward disse:


> está a sair a nova RUN das 12h
> 
> para já vejo que o GFS acentuou no frio...vamos ver o resto



E bastante mesmo  veremos a precipitação!


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 15:56)

bem se confirmar (duvido, mas também já não faltam tantas horas assim)...com aquela mancha azul escura por cima, ainda vou bater o recorde da mínima do dia 9 de Janeiro.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

Será que teremos uma surpresa?


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2009 às 16:01)

A depressão em altura no interior da PI  associada a ar muito frio a 850 hpa e  que pode trazer algumas surpresas...






Apesar de faltarem apenas 78 horas , não se esquecam que é apenas uma run....mas em principio acho que não deverá alterar muito mais nas próximas...veremos...


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 16:01)

N_Fig disse:


> Será que teremos uma surpresa?



Não sei bem, mas já na 3ªf. disse aqui, que se anda a "cozinhar algo", só no momento veremos que "cozinhado" será...ou é um "manjar dos Deuses" (a tal surpresa) ou uma comida deslavada e ensonssa (nem frio nem chuva, ou nada de especial).


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

Parece-me que o ECMWF ganhou terreno nesta saída...
Pelo menos o GFS atrasa a precipitação...mas realmente parece-me que no dia 14 com este cenário aqqui o cantinho do país poderá ver alguma coisa...mas acho que vai ser uma situação para acompanhar por satélite...
E averdade é só uma o GFS continua a mostrar precipitação e o ECMWF não!


----------



## rogers (11 Dez 2009 às 16:06)

Acham Possível ainda isso não acontecer? Há tão poucas horas. 

De facto a realidade não são os modelos. Mas seria o acontecimento do ano, mais ainda que a neve dia 9 de Janeiro, aqui para o Norte é Claro.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

Nesta saída o impressionante é que apesar da entrada de uma massa de ar quente, o frio consegue aguentar-se bem no extremo norte do País...seria uma maravilha se tudo se passa-se como mostra esta RUN...


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me que o ECMWF ganhou terreno nesta saída...
> Pelo menos o GFS atrasa a precipitação...mas realmente parece-me que no dia 14 com este cenário aqqui o cantinho do país poderá ver alguma coisa...mas acho que vai ser uma situação para acompanhar por satélite...
> E averdade é só uma o GFS continua a mostrar precipitação e o ECMWF não!



O ECM das 0h mete precipitação na Quarta. Está muito parecido com esta saída do GFS.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 16:13)

David sf disse:


> O ECM das 0h mete precipitação na Quarta. Está muito parecido com esta saída do GFS.



David já reparas-te nas previsões da AEMET baseadas no ECMWF...eu não vejo precipitação!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606

( a 30 Km de Bragança)

e desculpa lá mas às 120 h por exemplo nada tem ver uma com a outra!


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> David já reparas-te nas previsões da AEMET baseadas no ECMWF...eu não vejo precipitação!
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606
> 
> ( a 30 Km de Bragança)



Eu acho que isso se baseia no HIRLAM, o modelo espanhol. O ECM dá certamente chuva para Quarta, pelo menos no sul, é notório pela sinóptica apresentada nas cartas do Meteociel às 144h, um pouco mais tarde que o GFS, mas parecido.


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2009 às 16:21)

O GFS coloca de facto bastante frio a  850hPa nesta run, mas o problema é que o atraso na precipitação vai fazer com que seja mais difícil eventuais surpresas para quem esperava neve em locais pouco habituais. A verdade é que o GFS retira mesmo muita precipitação e, pelo menos, durante o periodo de entrada fria, começa a desenhar-se uma tendência para esta ser efectivamente seca. Não obstante isto talvez seja possível alguns flocos no Nordeste sobretudo, e neve em cotas médias altas já para 4ª feira...

Mas ainda existe margem para alteração. Esta situação está-se a revelar algo surpreendente.


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

No fim vai acabar como sempre o ECMWF disse, ou muito perto.. 
Chuva só a partir de 4ª/5ª e a começar quase só a Sul, pouco a Norte.. E muito frio!
O GFS de saída em saída vai modelando mais perto e perto do que o ECMWF diz há dias..


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

rozzo disse:


> No fim vai acabar como sempre o ECMWF disse, ou muito perto..
> Chuva só a partir de 4ª/5ª e a começar quase só a Sul, pouco a Norte.. E muito frio!
> O GFS de saída em saída vai modelando mais perto e perto do que o ECMWF diz há dias..



Mais até *rozzo*! Quem diria que além de se aproximar (infelizmente) na precipitação ainda colocaria mais frio que o próprio ECM... Parecia impossível... 

Veremos o que faz o ECM nas 12z.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 16:32)

Wow...


----------



## jonaslor (11 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

boas.
Por enquanto vai-se sonhando...
Se o sonho se tornar realidade é uma boa prenda de Natal antecipada.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2009 às 16:50)

Afinal já não é Terça e é Quarta e afinal a maior parte ruma a Espanha e vai mais para o sul de Andaluzia e Estreito !!
Depois dois dias de aguaceiros fracos e depois Sexta o GFS continua dizendo que chega mais qq coisa !!

Pois é o GFS a ir atrás do ECM, e no final quando isto terminar não vai sobrar quase nada ... assim como foi o filme da semana passada !!
No inicio era o diluvio pro sul e depois o que sobrou foi um redondo zero !!

Contudo foi apenas uma run .... mas infelizmente creio que isto agora é sempre a tirar e no final sobra a miséria que o ECM oferece !!


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

.....saida das 12z..........
esta saida das 12z parece meter um pouco de mais frio em portugal na 2f.
na minha opiniao ela é menos fiavel do que a das 06z especialmente apos as 100-108h, no medio/longo prazo
ate as 108h considero-a razoavel...
esperemos pela saida do europeu que talvez, desta vez,  seja mais logico climatologicamente falando.
a dificuldade/estranhesa e o resumo da situaçao é bem exposto pelo ESTOFEX:

SYNOPSIS
A major disruption of the polar vortex is on its way with at least a partial split in the lower half of this vortex. *Subsequent indices like the blocking index and the indices of interest like AO or NAO all hint on a prolonged period of a disturbed northern hemispheric circulation*. One strong branch of the vortex establishes over Newfoundland and southeastwards with persistent WAA downstream, resulting in strong ridging and positive height anomalies over Greenland and Iceland. Geopotential heights decrease gradually from Siberia to Europe (up to 50hPa until t=120h), so the trend is still present for the influx of cold air from northern Europe far southwards.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2009 às 16:58)

Modelos bem generosos para a altura do ano!! 
Pessoal pes bem assentes na terra.. vai faltar a precipitaçao a menos que acontece um milagre!!

Freemeteo da vontade de rir
Meteoblue igual

os mais sérios wunderground aemet e as vezes o meteo! lol ( a lembrar a situaçao de 9 de janeiro)


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Modelos bem generosos para a altura do ano!!
> Pessoal pes bem assentes na terra.. vai faltar a precipitaçao a menos que acontece um milagre!!
> 
> Freemeteo da vontade de rir
> ...



Bem... Mais frio e menos chuva! Aproximar se claramente do modelo ecmwf mas metendo mais frio a 850hpa, modelo a confirmar se podemos ter temp. negativas em Lisboa! 

Off-tópic: Aonde posso colocar um video do famoso dia 28-1-2007 (segundo episódio de neve) Onde nevou aonde moro em Odivelas (serra da Amoreira) não havendo acumulação! ???


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

Wow! 
isto está ao rubro! Não há nada que fascine tanto os portugueses em geral como a neve (including myself...).
Os modelos prometem... ... há mais de uma semana que andamos a discutir isto... Espero que tenha valido a pena... é que temos andado a sonhar com a próxima semana há algum tempo...
Entretanto, as tempestades de neve para o norte do país previstas pelo freemeteo são demais!! LOL


----------



## seqmad (11 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

Não sei se o que vou dizer é um pouco off-topic, mas dos casos que eu me lembro nos últimos anos de divergência entre estes modelos a 3-5 dias ou mais, o ECM esteve quase sempre mais próximo da situação que se veio a verificar... quem acompanha há muitos anos que corrija se eu estiver errado... eu cá por mim confio mais no ECM, mas bem sei que em meteorologia as situações nunca se repetem e isto vale o que vale...


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 17:41)

É uma situacção delicada a da semana que vem! Ainda falta algum tempo mas já parece quase certo o frio que ai vem! Aguardo ansiosamente a saida do ecmwf! 

entretanto vejam este video para recordar o dia 28-1-2007

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...-da-amoreira-28-1-2007-a-4000.html#post180063


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

Os vários sites, incluindo o Instituto de meteorologia põem para a semana temperaturas bem baixas aqui para Lisboa e aguaceiros... não vou deitar foguetes antes da festa, porque não é permitido!
Será que o 29 de Janeiro de 2006, (28 ou 29?) de Janeiro de 2007 ou o 9 de Janeiro deste ano se irão reperir????


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Os vários sites, incluindo o Instituto de meteorologia põem para a semana temperaturas bem baixas aqui para Lisboa e aguaceiros... não vou deitar foguetes antes da festa, porque não é permitido!
> Será que o 29 de Janeiro de 2006, (28 ou 29?) de Janeiro de 2007 ou o 9 de Janeiro deste ano se irão reperir????



Aqui está a resposta:



HotSpot disse:


> Erro. Esta situação não tem nada a ver com essas duas em que nevou em Lisboa. Continuas a insistir nisso e ainda induzes alguém em erro. *Está fora de questão nevar em Lisboa durante este episódio.*


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Os vários sites, incluindo o Instituto de meteorologia põem para a semana temperaturas bem baixas aqui para Lisboa e aguaceiros... não vou deitar foguetes antes da festa, porque não é permitido!
> Será que o 29 de Janeiro de 2006, (28 ou 29?) de Janeiro de 2007 ou o 9 de Janeiro deste ano se irão reperir????



Acho praticamente impossível que neve em Lisboa.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

seqmad disse:


> ...  mas dos casos que eu me lembro nos últimos anos de divergência entre estes modelos a 3-5 dias ou mais, o ECM esteve quase sempre mais próximo da situação que se veio a verificar...



Olhe que não…Já  se tem visto um pouco de tudo.
Historial de sucesso numa antevisão alargada não será monopólio
de  nenhum modelo. Mais ou menos equitativamente  os  principais  modelos lá vão tendo horas felizes e outras mais desacertadas.
E agora estamos todos  à espera da nova run do Europeu,
Isto é que vai para aqui um suspense.
E não me admiraria  nada  que esta sua saída baralhasse ainda mais os dados
invertendo quiçá  algumas  posições.
Não era a 1ª vez que isso ocorreria. Não seria  seguramente a última.
Mas o melhor é esperar para ver , já  que ela estará aí já de seguida.
Mais excitações? Eternas  desilusões?
Independentemente do que para a semana possa eventualmente ocorrer,
este  perfume de Inverno que paira no ar, é por si só  emoção quanto baste,
nesta  paixão desmesurada que todos temos  e  neste nosso querer que 
o bom  (mau ) tempo nos bata à porta. 
Ele que venha .Cá  estaremos para o receber com toda a hospitalidade.
E que seja democrático: - que não deixe ninguém de fora como
tem infelizmente , no passado mais recente ,ocorrido...

Daqui a uma hora este post já estará engolido  em mais comentários, análises e  prespectivas ... É bom sinal...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Dez 2009 às 18:18)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho praticamente impossível que neve em Lisboa.



Pois... mas por instantes sonhei

Mas enfim...

Acho que vou viver mas e para Bragança


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

E a run do europeu que está sair, gostava de ver algumas análises...é que eu já não sei o que diga...parece-me que desta vez tirou algum frio.


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> E a run do europeu que está sair, gostava de ver algumas análises...é que eu já não sei o que diga...parece-me que desta vez tirou algum frio.



O ECM coloca menos frio que o GFS e apenas na 2ª feira... Depois retira rapidamente.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

vitamos disse:


> O ECM coloca menos frio que o GFS e apenas na 2ª feira... Depois retira rapidamente.



Então continua o impasse...não me lembro de uma não convergência a tão curta distância temporal...


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2009 às 19:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Então continua o impasse...não me lembro de uma não convergência a tão curta distância temporal...



Sinopticamente eles até estão convergentes... Simplesmente o ECM não coloca a entrada fria agora com a mesma intensidade... A verdade também é que agora passa o GFS a comandar as operações uma vez que o ECM tem o seu período de "blackout" abaixo das 72h. Para esse prazo restam os outputs do IM aos quais se junta a curto prazo o ALADIN. Aí poderemos acompanhar, mas a esta distância interessa acompanhar o GFS, ver qual a sua evolução nas próximas run's.
Para já garantido apenas o acentuado decréscimo das temperaturas.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Sim é isso mesmo a partir de agora o modelo em que se pode confiar mais é o GFS devido a estar já num curto prazo e ai é bastante mais acertado que o ECM, quanto a mim está lá tudo o que disse esta manha a chuva o frio o vento e a neve a cotas médias, agora o que se deve alterar é apenas no timing da entrada da chuva e algumas oscilações na entrada do ar frio


----------



## Zapiao (11 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

Para 3feira é esperado 0ºC e a cota d neve abaixo dos 1000 mt, eu como vivo a 135 mt bem posso esperar deitado . 
Em 2006 foi a vergonha total, ate nevou na Fig da Foz e aqui nada, ó Coimbra Coimbra.......


----------



## cactus (11 Dez 2009 às 19:38)

Boas , esta "novela " está mais que interessante ( apesar de nao gostar de novelas) , ainda assim gostava de fazer duas observacoes, em relaçao ás temperaturas minimas de Lisboa e Setubal 2 ou 3 graus menos em Lisboa ?? Normalmente é ao contrario , será que se enganaram, ou será mesmo... ? ( descupem este meio off topic ) já que nao sou muito a favor de descussoes regionais, aqui neste espaço que para mim é mais de indule nacional .


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

cactus disse:


> Boas , esta "novela " está mais que interessante ( apesar de nao gostar de novelas) , ainda assim gostava de fazer duas observacoes, em relaçao ás temperaturas minimas de Lisboa e Setubal 2 ou 3 graus menos em Lisboa ?? Normalmente é ao contrario , será que se enganaram, ou será mesmo... ? ( descupem este meio off topic ) já que nao sou muito a favor de descussoes regionais, aqui neste espaço que para mim é mais de indule nacional .



Isso é quase impossível numa noite de céu limpo Lisboa ter mais frio que Setúbal, isso o IM vai ter de emendar e tenho a certeza que emenda


----------



## cactus (11 Dez 2009 às 19:41)

P.S esqueci de dizer que a fonte foi o freemeteo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Afinal já não é Terça e é Quarta e afinal a maior parte ruma a Espanha e vai mais para o sul de Andaluzia e Estreito !!
> Depois dois dias de aguaceiros fracos e depois Sexta o GFS continua dizendo que chega mais qq coisa !!
> 
> Pois é o GFS a ir atrás do ECM, e no final quando isto terminar não vai sobrar quase nada ... assim como foi o filme da semana passada !!
> ...



Concordo plenamente contigo, acho que a partir desta saida vai ser só a tirar percipitação, oxalá que esteja enganado, mas já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2009 às 20:08)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Concordo plenamente contigo, acho que a partir desta saida vai ser só a tirar percipitação, oxalá que esteja enganado, mas já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece.



Quando aproxima-se o dia aparece um mágico e faz desaparecer a chuva, é tão simples como isso. Se na 3ªfeira na run das 6 era o dia mais chuvoso e isso mantinha-se inalterado há vários dias, esta run tirou quase tudo, por isso, não existe motivos para estar contente com isto. Depois vai desaparecer a situação a 19 e etc e etc. Mais uma vez quem vai levar a melhor é o ECM como sempre aconteceu este ano.

O meteoblue mete uma mínima de 1ºC em Olhão e 0ºC em Faro na 3ªfeira, seria algo inédito por aqui.


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

Pois é amigos isto de andar atrás de modelos é sempre uma desilusão
Eu já estava mesmo a espera desta neve que pelos vistos vai ser substituído pelo elemento branco de 2ª categoria a geada também é fria, também é branca também dá para escorregar e partir uma perna mas não é a mesma coisa.
Vamos a ver se ainda sobra alguma coisa para lavar a vista.
Mas pelos vistos só lá vai com uma vela a S. Pedro.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Dez 2009 às 20:55)

N_Fig disse:


> E eu a pensar no que havia sido postado desta vez...
> Voltando ao assunto do tópico, teremos uma bela entrada de ar frio e que nos poderá dar algumas surpresas, certo?



Surpresas em locais pouco habituais a acontecerem, só acontecerão algures pelo norte... infelizmente


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Surpresas em locais pouco habituais a acontecerem, só acontecerão algures pelo norte... infelizmente



Como há certas pessoas que achem que o Norte vai quase até Lisboa, vou ter esperanças.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Afinal já não é Terça e é Quarta e afinal a maior parte ruma a Espanha e vai mais para o sul de Andaluzia e Estreito !!
> Depois dois dias de aguaceiros fracos e depois Sexta o GFS continua dizendo que chega mais qq coisa !!
> 
> Pois é o GFS a ir atrás do ECM, e no final quando isto terminar não vai sobrar quase nada ... assim como foi o filme da semana passada !!
> ...




Desde 2004 que o pouco que passa pelas latitudes algarvias roça a nossa costa sul e vai tudo para Cádiz e Marrocos, parece que temos algo que repele a chuva, venha ela donde vier... seis anos assim é frustrante...


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

frederico disse:


> Desde 2004 que o pouco que passa pelas latitudes algarvias roça a nossa costa sul e vai tudo para Cádiz e Marrocos, parece que temos algo que repele a chuva, venha ela donde vier.



Pois, o facto de 2006 e 2008 terem tido precipitação superior ao normal no Algarve devem-se dever a milagres e não a depressões...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Como há certas pessoas que achem que o Norte vai quase até Lisboa, vou ter esperanças.



Eu queria pensar como tu... mas...

Sebem que a probabilidade, ainda que minima de haver surpresas na região centro, é maior aí   na Figueira do que aqui... digo eu


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, o facto de 2006 e 2008 terem tido precipitação superior ao normal no Algarve devem-se dever a milagres e não a depressões...



Mesmo nesses anos perdemos muita coisa, e a precipitação não foi nada de extraordinário nem deu para compensar o défice dos anos secos. 2008, por exemplo, foi praticamente um ano normal, 2006 um pouco mais chuvoso, mas como nada como os anos chuvosos de décadas anteriores.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pois... mas por instantes sonhei
> 
> Mas enfim...
> 
> Acho que vou viver mas e para Bragança



Bragança tem muito mais para oferecer do que um inverno rigoroso...mas sou-te sincero eu não nasci aqui, e uma das motivações que me fez vir parar aqui foi o clima...costuma-se dizer: "quem corre por gosto não cansa"! Em Lamego cidade em que vivi até aos 24 anos vi alguns nevões...não muitos, mas em Bragança via nas noticias que era um paraíso  no Inverno e por isso quando profissionalmente me apareceu a opurtunidade segui em frente...eu sei que parece ridículo termos o " mau tempo" como motivação para uma mudança de vida, mas o ser humano é assim vive de paixões...e a minha é o frio e a neve!(mulher e filha).
Em relação à próxima semana se houver algum membro do fórum que saiba o que realmente se vai passar que me diga( nem que seja em privado ) é que eu estou com uma ansiedade por saber e os modelos não me conseguem convencer!


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Como estão os modelos neste momento, é IMPOSSÍVEL haver surpresas em sítios pouco habituais. A cota de neve mais baixa, que neste momento é a do GFS, em momentos de chuva não anda abaixo dos 500m a não ser no interior norte, onde é habitual nevar (e onde não é necessária uma cota tão baixa, pois estão bem acima).

Claro que ainda há espaço para os modelos mudarem e existirem surpresas lá para Quarta feira, mas é preciso que aquela região de geopotenciais baixos que o GFS modela no noroeste na península, não seja absorvida pela depressão no Mediterrâneo, mas que origine uma ciclogénese secundária quando estiver sobre o Atlântico, ou então que a depressão atlântica atraia a do Mediterrâneo e a chegue mais para perto de nós, de modo a meter noroestes. São hipóteses improváveis, ainda não modeladas por nenhum organismo, mas possíveis, e não nos devemos esquecer que é uma situação extraordinária, que não é fácil de modelar, e que na minha opinião, ainda não foi modelada correctamente. 

Agora, parece que começa a ser visto algo, lá para 21 de Dezembro, uma depressão muito grande centrada na Escandinávia, que poderia trazer uma entrada mais fria que esta, de norte e depressionária. É provável um segundo embate frio, pois ele ficará por aí a rondar, e pode acontecer através desta depressão que eu referi, ou de qualquer uma que venha do Atlântico, e que após atravessar a Península se centre no Mediterrâneo e volte a meter nordestes.


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

O Freemeteo já actualizou outra vez, mas mantém a "saraiva" com 3ºC para aqui. Vou acompanhar as próximas actualizações ( se bem que o freemteo não é de fiar muito)


----------



## squidward (11 Dez 2009 às 21:57)

nesta nova RUN 18h, o GFS antecipou novamente a chuva...mas que dilema, vai ser uma incerteza até ao fim


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Eu tenho esperança que nos dias de mais frio aquela precipitação prevista no Nordeste da Península aínda dê o ar da sua graça aqui no Nordeste...


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 22:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu tenho esperança que nos dias de mais frio aquela precipitação prevista no Nordeste da Península aínda dê o ar da sua graça aqui no Nordeste...



Também gostava de acreditar nessa possibilidade, mas já conteceu no possado a neve ficar toda do lado espanhol e em Bragança apenas frio e nuvens altas

De qualquer das formas esta é uma situação muito interessante de acompanhar nos principais modelos 

Eu gostava de acreditar que este evento é apenas a ponta do Iceberg do que ha-de vir em Janeiro e Fevereiro, mas como este site é de meteo e não de desejos, cá estaremos para ver a neve da proxima semana(se nevar)


----------



## psm (11 Dez 2009 às 22:27)

É muito raro eu analisar previsões das saidas das (18) mas faço um a parte nesta saida, e que é o que se pode desejar para que aconteça, é que aconteça grandes quantidades de precipitação para o sul de Portugal!


----------



## Aggie (11 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

Boa Noite pessoal!
Estou bastante contente em relação a precipitação prevista pelo EMCWF, ,afinal não a nada mais monótono que frio chuvoso sem gelo, ficaria muito feliz caso ocorra uma geada em meu quintal, vamos a torcer para o GFS erre e tire tudo como na semana passada!


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Eu penso que a situação está definida,a temperatura vai ter uma queda a partir de Domingo, segunda e terça serão dias muito frios principalmente as noites com mínimas negativas ou perto do negativo em grande parte do pais, depois com o aproximar da frente que vem de SW vai trazer consigo um aumento das temperaturas e fica um cenários mais chuvoso com ventos marítimos que afastam o ar frio, essa depressão do dia 15 ao fim do dia e dias 16 e 17 deverá ter uma pressão máxima possivel de 995hpa e uma pressão mínima possivel de 985hpa ...Mais tarde dia 18 e 19 espero uma depressão que pode ter uma ciclogenese explosica com pressão atmosférica que quanto a mim vai variar entro os 990hpa de máximo possivel e 970hpa de mínimo possivel e chuva muito forte...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Dez 2009 às 23:10)

Contando que nas primeiras horas da chegada da depressão se traduza em queda de neve pelo Norte do pais!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 23:13)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Contando que nas primeiras horas da chegada da depressão se traduza em queda de neve pelo Norte do pais!



No Norte, no Centro, no Sul e nas Ilhas, neve para toda a gente.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

É a 3ª vez que num mês o GFS, sempre na saída das 18z, cava muito uma depressão na zona de Lisboa que depois desaparece.
Não lhe atribuo qualquer importância para já, mas era só para dar conta dessa curiosidade pois notei que é a 3ª vez que isto acontece nas últimas semanas. 







O que levará o modelo a ter este comportamento ? A saída das 18z seguirá algum membro do ensemble que tem certa perturbação que leva a este tipo de solução, até aqui sempre errada ? O mais estranho ainda é ser com sinópticas completamente distintas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2009 às 23:31)

Esta run, está linda do GFS, vendaval, ondulação nos 8.5 metros na Praia de Faro, porque em Portimão as ondas serão de 9 metros, é desta que a ilha afunda e chuva que passou dos 51 mm para 70 mm. Por mim, só mais um bocadinho de chuva, porque vento e ondulação está bom. Vai ser um temporal daqueles.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

Aggie disse:


> Boa Noite pessoal!
> Estou bastante contente em relação a precipitação prevista pelo EMCWF, ,afinal não a nada mais monótono que frio chuvoso sem gelo, ficaria muito feliz caso ocorra uma geada em meu quintal, vamos a torcer para o GFS erre e tire tudo como na semana passada!



Sinceramente, acho melhor haver mais respeito pelos outros utentes do fórum. Cada um tem as suas preferências, e não critico quem gostaria que não chovesse, mas a maneira como as expões aqui soa a troçista para aqueles que desejam, e mais importante ainda, que necessitam de chuva! Não sei se foi essa a intenção, mas foi o que me pareceu. Se estou errado, desde já as minhas desculpas.

Quanto ao que interessa, foi muito boa esta run do GFS. Ao que parece, continua a meter frio e depois chuva e muito vento, ou seja, agrada a gregos e troianos! Parece não querer desarmar, o modelo americano...


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bragança tem muito mais para oferecer do que um inverno rigoroso...mas sou-te sincero eu não nasci aqui, e uma das motivações que me fez vir parar aqui foi o clima...costuma-se dizer: "quem corre por gosto não cansa"! Em Lamego cidade em que vivi até aos 24 anos vi alguns nevões...não muitos, mas em Bragança via nas noticias que era um paraíso  no Inverno e por isso quando profissionalmente me apareceu a opurtunidade segui em frente...eu sei que parece ridículo termos o " mau tempo" como motivação para uma mudança de vida, mas o ser humano é assim vive de paixões...e a minha é o frio e a neve!(mulher e filha).
> Em relação à próxima semana se houver algum membro do fórum que saiba o que realmente se vai passar que me diga( nem que seja em privado ) é que eu estou com uma ansiedade por saber e os modelos não me conseguem convencer!



OFF TOPIC: Compreendo-te bem... Não sou de Bragança, não tenho quaisquer raízes nessa zona do país e não consegui evitar ir aí em dois anos seguidos...
Não fossem alguns motivos pessoais que me impedem nesta altura de sair daqui, considerava certamente Bragança como local para viver e educar uma família...
Não é tempo para tal, talvez mais uns anos e avance, pois a minha profissão assim o permite, pois a paixão pelo tempo e clima é forte e é algo que mexe com o nosso dia a dia, com o quotidiano que vivemos... Adoro frio e neve, adoro a pacatez de um local mais sossegado...

ON TOPIC:
As incertezas são enormes neste momento acerca do que aí vem, não do "big picture", mas do pormenor...
Vejo muitas análises, muitos prognósticos, muitos milhões investidos em GFS's e ECM's e afins, mas não há consenso... É mais um exemplo da nossa dificuldade em prever e dominar o que nunca conseguimos e talvez nunca venhamos a conseguir...
O Weather Watcher, baseado no GFS, e embora muita gente ache este tipo de programas uma heresia, embora acabe por ser relativamente fiável, não dá mínimas abaixo dos 6ºC em Almada, pelo que não estou à espera de milagres...
Frio sim, mas sem exageros, precipitação pouca, neve nos sítos habituais, enfim, habemus inverno...
Isto ainda agora começou, mesmo que todos os anos não sejam como o ano passado...


----------



## Aggie (11 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente, acho melhor haver mais respeito pelos outros utentes do fórum. Cada um tem as suas preferências, e não critico quem gostaria que não chovesse, mas a maneira como as expões aqui soa a troçista para aqueles que desejam, e mais importante ainda, que necessitam de chuva! Não sei se foi essa a intenção, mas foi o que me pareceu. Se estou errado, desde já as minhas desculpas.
> 
> Quanto ao que interessa, foi muito boa esta run do GFS. Ao que parece, continua a meter frio e depois chuva e muito vento, ou seja, agrada a gregos e troianos! Parece não querer desarmar, o modelo americano...



Pela 18z pode ter certeza que vai  bem ao Sul, agora para nós o ideal mesmo é que o céu fique estrelado!!! quero muito ver uma geada como antigamente!


----------



## psm (11 Dez 2009 às 23:44)

Aggie disse:


> Pela 18z pode ter certeza que vai  bem ao Sul, agora para nós o ideal mesmo é que o céu fique estrelado!!! quero muito ver uma geada como antigamente!



Estou a ver que percebe de previsões!

O que deseja não é o que está modulado, e poderá verificar pelos posts anteriores!


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta run, está linda do GFS, vendaval, ondulação nos 8.5 metros na Praia de Faro, porque em Portimão as ondas serão de 9 metros, é desta que a ilha afunda e chuva que passou dos 51 mm para 70 mm. Por mim, só mais um bocadinho de chuva, porque vento e ondulação está bom. Vai ser um temporal daqueles.



É a run das 18h, o bobo da corte do resto das runs. 
É muito extremista e pouco fiavel, embora nos possa dar algumas nuances , algumas tendencias!


----------



## Aggie (11 Dez 2009 às 23:47)

psm disse:


> Estou a ver que percebe de previsões!
> 
> O que deseja não é o que está modulado, e poderá verificar pelos posts anteriores!



Ainda a muita rodada a diante a ser feita e a 18z nunca me agrada


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2009 às 23:48)

Do que tenho visto dos modelos...

1º A próxima 2ª feira vai ser um dia muito frio. Veremos se alguma estação do IM ultrapassa os 10º de máxima. Lástima não haver precipitação e por isso não poder ser ultrapassado o até agora dia mais frio do ano que foi a 9 de Janeiro de 2009... 

2º Não há precipitação à vista a um prazo temporalmente fiável e por isso a seca continua a agravar-se no sul do país. Vamos com pouco mais de meia-dúzia de mm neste ano hidrológico...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

Eu sinceramente acredito que vai cair neve em Bragança..entre segunda e terça...pouca ...mas vai!
Acredito que se passe alguma coisa parecida com isto :
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...heure=18&jour=25&mois=12&annee=2008&archive=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...heure=18&jour=25&mois=12&annee=2008&archive=1


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu sinceramente acredito que vai cair neve em Bragança..entre segunda e terça...pouca ...mas vai!
> Acredito que se passe alguma coisa parecida com isto :
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...heure=18&jour=25&mois=12&annee=2008&archive=1
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...heure=18&jour=25&mois=12&annee=2008&archive=1



Acredito que vá nevar em Bragança no fim de dia de Terça ou início de Quarta, quando chegar o pré frontal. 
Como curiosidade, nessa Quarta, segundo a previsão automática do IM, Bragança terá máxima de -99 graus. Interessante...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

Só por curiosidade já alguém sabe se chove apartir de quarta-feira...é que se houver alguma certeza amanhã as previsõesdo AEMET têm que estar diferentes!


----------



## vinc7e (12 Dez 2009 às 00:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu sinceramente acredito que vai cair neve em Bragança..entre segunda e terça...pouca ...mas vai!
> Acredito que se passe alguma coisa parecida com isto :
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...heure=18&jour=25&mois=12&annee=2008&archive=1
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs...heure=18&jour=25&mois=12&annee=2008&archive=1




Quarta é que vai mesmo....
Bragança vai congelar


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

David sf disse:


> Acredito que vá nevar em Bragança no fim de dia de Terça ou início de Quarta, quando chegar o pré frontal.
> Como curiosidade, nessa Quarta, segundo a previsão automática do IM, Bragança terá máxima de -99 graus. Interessante...



-99º não sei como é que me hei-de vestir nesse dia...


----------



## GARFEL (12 Dez 2009 às 00:26)

vinc7e disse:


> Quarta é que vai mesmo....
> Bragança vai congelar




    

oopss


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 00:31)

Só por curiosidade e sei que é offf topic..mas já que se fala em frio...estão 1,4º em Bragança!


----------



## ogalo (12 Dez 2009 às 00:32)

para quem percebe de frances aqui esta uma boa explicação do que se esta a passar :

http://videos.lachainemeteo.com/video/meteo/bulletin-national-france/video_meteo_bulletin-national-france_1.php


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 00:38)

ogalo disse:


> para quem percebe de frances aqui esta uma boa explicação do que se esta a passar :
> 
> http://videos.lachainemeteo.com/video/meteo/bulletin-national-france/video_meteo_bulletin-national-france_1.php



Excelente contributo!
Quem nos dera ter um momento destes na nossa televisão..!


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

vinc7e disse:


> Quarta é que vai mesmo....
> Bragança vai congelar


----------



## blood4 (12 Dez 2009 às 00:44)

LOOOL essa ta boa
-99
nem na antartida xD

sim o Im preve chuva para quarta e muito frio
assim se se mantiver esta previsao pode nevar em várias regioes do norte
e a ver se tambem chove bastante no algarve que bem precisa :S


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Dez 2009 às 00:50)

Bem isso pelos vistos anda mesmo mau por toda a Europa com essa vaga de frio.

Por aqui pelas ilhas posso dizer que registo nesse momento uma temperatura máxima de 10 graus e pelos vistos nas próximas semanas e já a partir de amanhã os Açores serão confrontados por ventos e chuvas muito fortes.

O Inverno parece que chegou mais cedo.

Só espero que Janeiro e Fevereiro não virem "verão"....


----------



## Veterano (12 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

ogalo disse:


> para quem percebe de frances aqui esta uma boa explicação do que se esta a passar :



  O apresentador explica que o ar frio se irá estender gradualmente desde a Rússia até à PI, já a partir de hoje, devido ao bloqueio do anticiclone situado bem a norte.

  Será um arrefecimento acentuado, com vento de nordeste, seco, excepto no Mediterrâneo, onde a instabilidade existente provocará chuva e neve.

  Situação a manter-se durante toda a semana, com a esperança de na semana do Natal continuar, apimentada por frentes provenientes de oeste, húmidas e fortes...


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 08:50)

Primer temporal invernal 11/12/2009  Nota informativa

La combinación de un anticiclón en las Islas Británicas, una depresión en el Mediterráneo occidental y una baja en niveles altos en Europa central, que se irá desplazando hasta la Península Ibérica, dará como consecuencia un cambio significativo en la situación meteorológica, que llevará asociada una entrada de aire muy frío por el nordeste peninsular a partir del día 13, frío que irá intensificándose y extendiéndose al resto de la Península en los días siguientes. La sensación térmica se verá acentuada por el viento moderado del norte. Se producirán heladas generalizadas, que serán moderadas en áreas de la mitad norte y puntos de la Meseta sur.

Se producirán precipitaciones en forma de chubascos moderados, que pueden ser localmente fuertes, en áreas del Levante peninsular y Baleares. Serán de nieve en cotas de 200-400 metros en las regiones del Cantábrico oriental y entre 600-1000 metros en el sureste peninsular y Baleares durante los días 13 y 14.

Es probable que se registren vientos fuertes a muy fuertes de componente norte en el Mediterráneo occidental durante los días 14 y 15, provocando áreas de temporal en la mar.


Fonte : AEMET


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2009 às 10:34)

Ainda há quem aposte em neve a cotas baixas/médias (Viseu):


----------



## filipept (12 Dez 2009 às 11:26)

A razão pela qual detestamos estas entradas... secas: vejasm a 528 aqui tão perto e... seca. Admira-me como continuam a colocar precipitação na cantabria (não consigo ver isso justificado na fax chart, poderei estar errado)





Depois a entrada da frente vinda do Atlantico com a 546 à sua frente (reparem no contorno que a linha 546 faz à depressão atlantica)





Olhando para as 'faxkarten' será dificil que existam possibilidades para cotas anormais. Pelo GFS existe uma muito remota possibilidade no extremo norte de Portugal. No pós frontal, não consegui abrir a carta  mas ainda é cedo para isso.
Ponto bastante postivido é a precipitação em todo o território.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Dez 2009 às 11:27)

Eu não sou grande entendido nesta questão dos modelos, mas parece que houve algumas mudanças no GFS e grandes mudanças no ECMWF.

  O GFS retirou boa parte do temporal que previa ontem à noite, nada que não se esperasse, mas que ainda assim me deixa desiludido. No entanto, continua a colocar frio Segunda e Terça e precipitação a partir da madrugada de Quarta.

  Já o ECMWF... parece-me que nada tem a ver com as últimas saídas, para muito melhor, apresentando várias depressões, até bastante cavadas, perto da Península Ibérica. Não sei se é verdade pois ainda não tenho muita experiência nisto e este modelo apresenta poucos parâmetros, mas até parece que se tornou melhor que o GFS, no que diz respeito a chuva e temporais. Gostava que alguém mais entendido desse o seu ponto de vista sobre isso!


----------



## filipept (12 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

Interessante :assobio:

(baseado no GFS)


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Eu não sou grande entendido nesta questão dos modelos, mas parece que houve algumas mudanças no GFS e grandes mudanças no ECMWF.
> 
> O GFS retirou boa parte do temporal que previa ontem à noite, nada que não se esperasse, mas que ainda assim me deixa desiludido. No entanto, continua a colocar frio Segunda e Terça e precipitação a partir da madrugada de Quarta.
> 
> Já o ECMWF... parece-me que nada tem a ver com as últimas saídas, para muito melhor, apresentando várias depressões, até bastante cavadas, perto da Península Ibérica. Não sei se é verdade pois ainda não tenho muita experiência nisto e este modelo apresenta poucos parâmetros, mas até parece que se tornou melhor que o GFS, no que diz respeito a chuva e temporais. Gostava que alguém mais entendido desse o seu ponto de vista sobre isso!



Em relação a esse possivel temporal para o final da semana (18/19) esta run das 06 tirou bastante cavamento a essa depressão e o ECM ve esse cavamento possivel ciclogene explosiva, mas o GFS pelo que andei a ver vai voltar a colocar esse temporal nas próximas saídas...quanto a inicio da semana nada se alterou continua a previsão de dois dias muito frios segunda e terça para a partir de Quarta a chuva vinda de SW afastar essa massa fria.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Dez 2009 às 12:22)

miguel disse:


> Em relação a esse possivel temporal para o final da semana (18/19) esta run das 06 tirou bastante cavamento a essa depressão e o ECM ve esse cavamento possivel ciclogene explosiva, mas o GFS pelo que andei a ver vai voltar a colocar esse temporal nas próximas saídas...quanto a inicio da semana nada se alterou continua a previsão de dois dias muito frios segunda e terça para a partir de Quarta a chuva vinda de SW afastar essa massa fria.



  Parece-me que podemos concluir que a guerra GFS-ECMWF acabou empatada para os dias 14/15/16, ou seja, nem vamos ter tanta chuva e pouco frio como defendia o GFS, nem tão seco como o ECM. Por outras palavras, não vai haver bloqueio total ás frentes atlânticas como previa o ECM nem vai haver completa vitória das frentes atlânticas que retirariam o frio, dando espaço para que este ainda nos atinja por 2 dias.

  Espero que tenhas razão, e que o GFS volte a colocar o temporal como na noite passada, esta espectacular. Se o ECM não mostrasse essa possibilidade também, já tinha perdido boa parte das esperanças, mas assim pode ser que dê.


----------



## Marcos (12 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

Resumindo vamos ter 2/3 dias bem frios mas com pouca preçipitação associada, poderá nevar entre o periodo do dia 16(quarta-feira) entre as 0.00horas ás 12.00 desse mesmo dia, o que representa pouco tempo de precipitação, mas poderá nevar a partir 600 metros nesse periodo...1 coisa é certa a partir desta proxima quinzena de dezembro assistaremos a mais entradas frias naturalmente fruto da época...Aqui em Celorico da beira a esta hora estão 6,8 Graus a 550 metros altitude......espero para ver se caem aqui alguns flocos na noite/madrugada de quarta-feira....um abraço a todos....
Antevejo nos modelos uma entrada bastante fria a partir dia 20..alguem confirma????


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 13:26)

Aqui em Viena (Europa Central) já está a chegar toda aquela mancha de nuvens baixas do leste e do norte. A temperatura já está a descer e já neva um pouco. Mas mesmo assim, eu nem sequer consigo acreditar nas mínimas que prevêm para esta semana. O accuweather dá -7ºC, o IM local prevê até -12ºC, e isto para Viena (250 m de altitude). Acho exagerado.
Mas quem sabe a humidade e a massa fria entrem pela PI daqui a uns 5-7 dias...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 14:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Pois, o facto de 2006 e 2008 terem tido precipitação superior ao normal no Algarve devem-se dever a milagres e não a depressões...



Não sei o que estás a dizer, se é referente a 2006 propriamente dito, ou ao ano hidrológico 2005-2006, que foi o ultimo ano hidrológico que ficou na média (90-110%) em termos gerais no Algarve e no sul do país foi equivalente.
Depois 2006-2007, e 2007-2008 o Algarve teve valores entre os 75-90% da média tendo sido mais ou menos o mesmo no resto do Sul do País.
Basicamente esta década tem tido precipitação na média ou abaixo da média !!
O ultimo ano que se pode dizer que o sul no seu aspecto global teve precipitação num ano hidrológico mesmo superior ao normal foi no longinquo ano de 2000-2001 !!
A partir daí tem estado sempre entre o abaixo do normal e o normal !!

Os ano verdadeiramente secos em termos nacionais e tb no Algarve foram o periodos 2003-2005 e agora 2007-2009 !!
Em termos nacionais o ultimo ano que foi mesmo superior á média de forma global foi 2000-2001, havendo outros que foram normais no periodo 2001-2003, 2005-2007 !!

Acho que agora estamos esclarecidos !!

Atenção admito que estejas certo, pois é bem possivel que falando em termos de ano propriamento dito esses dois anos tenham sido superiores ao normal (Jan a Dez).
Isto foi não devido a um Outono ou Inverno chuvoso mas sim devido ás chuvas de Setembro e da Primavera, isto falando do Algarve claro !!
Aliás houve anos hidrológicos aqui referidos que apenas não foram extremamente secos muito devido ás precipitações de Setembro/Outubro/Abril

Fim do Off-Topic, era apenas com intenção de esclarecer !!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

Bom analisando os modelos, parece que o ECM colou-se em termos do medio-longo prazo (acima dos 6-7 dias) ao GFS, enquanto que o GFS colou-se ao ECM (<6 dias ) !!
Assim a meu ver está mais que provado que o ECM é o mais fiável no curto prazo e a meu ver no periodo (6-10 dias) o GFS tem vantagem sobre o ECM !!

Comparando ambas as previsões não sei bem qual deles é o melhor mas tenho a sensação que neste momento as previsões do ECM já são melhores em termos de precipitação e vento, e cavamento das depressões do que o ECM !!

Relativamente á frente que agora cruzará Portugal na Quarta-Feira parece olhando ao GFS que chegará cá já em fase em dissipação isto porque nesse dia infelizmente (para mim pelo menos) ainda estará muito presente a corrente fria vinda de nordeste que chegará cá e o choque dessas massas de ar tal como eu temia parece que originará a dissipação de grande parte da precipitação que se preveu inicialmente !!

Preferia que na Quarta já não existisse pelo menos no sul esse ar frio.
Constata-se ainda que a frente ficará estacionada a sul/Sudoeste do Algarve entre a tarde de Terça e Quarta de manhã devido a um certo bloqueio existente na atmosfera provavelmente (não sou especialista nisso) á presença dessa corrente vinda de Leste/Nordeste!!

Acho que não disse nenhuma asneira ...


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

O meu único desejo para este evento (Segunda e Terça-feira) é ver qualquer valor de temperatura que seja, desde que seja negativo  aqui na estação.

O IM mantém os seus -1ºC para terça-feira e os aguaceiros. Será que mesmo com a actualização amanhã vai manter tal?

Cada um puxa para seu lado, Freemeteo, GFS, ECM, Aladin, Hirlam, veremos quem afinal vai vencer. 

Os dados estão lançados, vamos ver como nos corre o jogo.


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2009 às 14:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom analisando os modelos, parece que o ECM colou-se em termos do medio-longo prazo (acima dos 6-7 dias) ao GFS, enquanto que o GFS colou-se ao ECM (<6 dias ) !!
> Assim a meu ver está mais que provado que o ECM é o mais fiável no curto prazo e a meu ver no periodo (6-10 dias) o GFS tem vantagem sobre o ECM !!



E como avalias quem se colou a quem a >6 dias se falta tanto e é precisamente onde há mais erro e onde mais mudam. Só saberás quando lá chegarmos. O que interessa é comparar num prazo razoável. A meu ver, frio, o GFS só tinha frio um dia e depois era logo chuva na 2ªfeira, foi cedendo, vamos ter 3 dias de frio e chuva só depois na 4ªfeira de madrugada. O ECM no final do frio tb tinha alguma instabilidade, menos +e certo, também cedeu, mas o GFS também tem menos (ou terá?), essa parte ainda estamos para ver. A meu ver, todos cedem como sempre, mas quer ECM quer UKM estiveram melhor nas previsões a médio prazo, tou a ver as coisas ao contrário de ti. 

Dá-me ideia que o GFS no médio prazo ainda procura fazer muitas experiências que no ECM se tentam evitar, remetendo-as apenas para o longo prazo. O GFS depois estabiliza finalmente quando está a entrar no curto prazo. 

Penso que o GFS é um modelo mais dado a encontrar imprevistos que fujam ao normal e o ECM é um modelo mais conservador e por vezes é apanhado por uma dessas surpresas que podem sempre aparecer. Quer uma estratégia quer outra terá as suas vantagens e por isso é que é bom ter diferentes modelos que "pensem" de forma diferente, umas vezes acertam mais uns outras outros. 

E ainda outra coisa, que GFS comparamos ? É que o GFS no médio prazo são muitos, varia demasiado entre saídas para de forma racional conseguirmos comparar sem darmos em doidos, então da saída das 18z nem se fala, é depressões de 950Hpa nos Açores ou depressões de 975hpa em Lisboa. Daí que quando meto aqui comparativos faço-os quase sempre apenas com a saída das 00z ou 12z.


----------



## João Soares (12 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

Lightning disse:


> O IM mantém os seus -1ºC para terça-feira e os aguaceiros. Será que mesmo com a actualização amanhã vai manter tal?



Os aguaceiros devem acontecer ao fim do dia de Terça. Enquanto isso, a temperatura de -1ºC vai acontecer (se acontecer) na noite de Segunda para Terça.
Por isso, é melhor tirar o cavalinho da chuva 

Depois, choram e insultam os modelos e por aí fora como é costume


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

Vince disse:


> E como avalias quem se colou a quem a >6 dias se falta tanto e é precisamente onde há mais erro e onde mais mudam. Só saberás quando lá chegarmos. O que interessa é comparar num prazo razoável. A meu ver, frio, o GFS só tinha frio um dia e depois era logo chuva na 2ªfeira, foi cedendo, vamos ter 3 dias de frio e chuva só depois na 4ªfeira de madrugada. O ECM no final do frio tb tinha alguma instabilidade, menos +e certo, também cedeu, mas o GFS também tem menos (ou terá?), essa parte ainda estamos para ver. A meu ver, todos cedem como sempre, mas quer ECM quer UKM estiveram melhor nas previsões a médio prazo, tou a ver as coisas ao contrário de ti.
> 
> Dá-me ideia que o GFS no médio prazo ainda procura fazer muitas experiências que no ECM se tentam evitar, remetendo-as apenas para o longo prazo. O GFS depois estabiliza finalmente quando está a entrar no curto prazo.
> 
> ...



Olá Vince ..
Realmente mais uma vez e nisso concordamos o ECM é mais certeiro nas previsões a curto prazo sendo que neste momento estão bastante concordantes em termos depressionários até ás 144/168 horas, embora não saiba o que o ECM prevê de precipitação !!
O que estava a dizer em relação ao GFS ser mais certeiro no longo prazo que o ECM (pelo menos nesta situação) é que neste momento o ECM colou-se ao GFS no longo prazo ....
Efectivamente ainda não chegámos lá e apenas saberemos na Quarta qual dos dois acertou relativamente a por exemplo um dia ou dois atrás, que o ECM dava bom tempo e o GFS chuva !!

Mas havendo finalmente convergência que resultou no cedimento dos dois .. já foi um bom passo.
Mas olhando aos modelos tb já vi isto muito melhor pro sul, pois tinha muitas esperanças na frente de Quarta 
mas como os modelos ainda estã oscilando imenso (ambos) vamos ver o que acontece sendo que me parece que teremos que esperar ainda mais uns dois dias para termos mais certezas do que  quer seja (quer em frio quer em chuva) !!


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Dez 2009 às 16:27)

O gfs nesta run pouco ou nada difere da run das 6z, Talvez mete um pouco mais de frio a 850hpa.
Mas a partir das 72 horas e por ai adiante começa a instablidade, com uma depressão que segundo o gfs em concordãncia com o ecmwf, estará estacionária ao largo dos açores! Mas não nos adientemos porque a médio e longo prazo já sabemos como é!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Nesta run o GFS passou-se completamente dos carretos 

A proxima se faz favor ....


----------



## GARFEL (12 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> Excelente contributo!
> Quem nos dera ter um momento destes na nossa televisão..!



EXCELENTE
Quem nos dera
vi o site de ponta a ponta
aconselho vivamente
ps. e aquelas situações para o nosso país........uuiiiiiii


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Nesta run o GFS passou-se completamente dos carretos
> 
> A proxima se faz favor ....



Seriam 200mm para Faro nos próximos 16 dias. O GFS tem a mania de exagerar nas depressões atlânticas, foi também por isso que levou uma banhada do ECM na previsão dos acontecimentos da semana que vem.
Entrada fria a partir de amanhã, atenção que pode haver precipitação no nordeste transmontano onde estará a bolsa de 528 dam, não nos esqueçamos que a 9 de Janeiro houve precipitação com uma bolsa destas, e quase nenhum modelo o previa. Depois a partir de Quarta entra uma frente quente pouco activa. A grande festa poderá ocorrer na Sexta, com muito vento e chuva, mas isso ainda falta muito tempo, se bem que há dias que se prevê forte precipitação para esse dia. E a partir de dia 20 pode haver uma segunda entrada fria, possivelmente acompanhada por uma frente fria, mas até lá ainda muito pode mudar.


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

...........run das 12z............
esta saida das 12z mantem tudo muito semelhante as anteriores ate meados da proxima semana.
a crista anticiclonica desloca-se para NW, establecendo-se um anticiclone na gronelandia-islandia.
posteriormente dá-se a separaçao do cavado situado no atlantico NW formando-se uma baixa estacionaria nos açores.
posteriormente da-se a fusão da baixa nos açores com a baixa que se encontra no mediterraneo.
entretanto entra uma massa TM no W/SW da PI com precipitaçao/instabilidade e vento associados.
é provavel a  formaçao de uma crista sobre a PI ás 120h, devido á entrada da massa tropical e ao forte "ridging" a leste de uma frente fria em construçao, circunstancias que levam a uma melhoria das condiçoes atmosfericas no sul do pais.
na europa existe um vortice de niveis altos a leste da escandinavia associado a ar frio que se extende sobre o continente e atlantico norte, no mediterraneo continua a actividade ciclonica.
apos as 132h dá-se uma ciclogenese a SW do nucleo-mae estacionado nos açores, a crista rapidamente se deteriora enquanto a baixa de 990-995hpa se desloca para NE.
esta depressao é sem duvida muito interessante sendo que um cenario de ciclogenese explosiva para o proximo fim de semana é muito realista.
ás 156h o complexo depressionario desloca-se rapidamente para leste sobre a PI, enquanto um anticiclone termico se establece na europa central; na europa de norte da-se uma reorganizaçao do vortice polar e na europa de leste e mediterraneo existem areas de baixa de fraca actividade.
após as 180h completa-se a regeneraçao do vortice polar na europa do norte, enquanto o AMP  permanece sobre a gronelandia, com este cenario da-se a erosao dos AT na europa, com posterior tendencia para uma NAO- com varios nucleos depressionarios fortes a formarem-se no atlantico central e orbitando o vortice polar no mar do norte entrando na europa e mediterraneo, dando-se uma nova "ridging" na europa de leste e uma apofise entre o AT canadiano e o AMP sobre a gronelandia


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

Tive que eliminar mais uns posts por causa de mais umas "barbaridades" que foram aqui escritas.

Há ainda quem sonhe que possa nevar em Lisboa na próxima semana. Mas não vai nevar e porquê?







1º DAM 540 quanto tem que estar na melhor das hipóteses com DAM 528
2º Temp 850Hpa de -3ºC quando tem que estar a -6ºC
3º Temp 500Hpa de -20ºC quando tem que estar a -35ºC
4º Cota de Neve acima dos 800 metros quando tem que estar perto dos ZERO Metros.
5º Como se as anteriores não chegassem, não há precipitação.

E os exemplos dados são muito optimistas e não implicam que neve perto da cota zero.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

Em relação aos outputs do Meteopt sobre a cota de neve para Bragança no pré-frontal de quarta-feira parece-me que a cota poderá ser mais baixa...sinceramente acredito que vai nevar em Bragança, subindo a cota gradualmente e passando a chuva.


----------



## cardu (12 Dez 2009 às 18:37)

boas meus amigos depois de alguns dias de ausencia....

nevar em lisboa??? é uma entrada fria e seca e até mesmo em Bragança não ache que vá nevar.....


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em relação aos outputs do Meteopt sobre a cota de neve para Bragança no pré-frontal de quarta-feira parece-me que a cota poderá ser mais baixa...sinceramnete acredito que vai nevar em Bragança, subindo a cota gradualmente e passando a chuva.



Sim, cotas com frio acumulado à superfície são sempre mais baixas do que o cálculo clássico/genérico.


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2009 às 18:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em relação aos outputs do Meteopt sobre a cota de neve para Bragança no pré-frontal de quarta-feira parece-me que a cota poderá ser mais baixa...sinceramente acredito que vai nevar em Bragança, subindo a cota gradualmente e passando a chuva.



Sobrescrevo totalmente este pensamento pois esta ar muito frio instalado de 2 dias logo acredito que no inicio da frente  a precipitação será sob a forma de neve  zonas acima dos 700m subindo a cota gradualmente


----------



## cova beira (12 Dez 2009 às 19:05)

spiritmind disse:


> Sobrescrevo totalmente este pensamento pois esta ar muito frio instalado de 2 dias logo acredito que no inicio da frente  a precipitação será sob a forma de neve  zonas acima dos 700m subindo a cota gradualmente





a mim tambem me parece poder haver neve entre os 500 700 metros 


deixo aqui as cartas do grande nevao de 97 parece uma situacao muito identica com a diferenca obvia de que nao vai nevar tanto


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Parece que está encontrado o acordo entre os dois principais modelos (ECM e GFS) até ás 168h (próximo Sábado) !!

Quer em termos de vento e pressão as coisas estão bastante coincidentes entre estes dois modelos !!


----------



## cova beira (12 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

alguem sabe em que modelo o meteoblue se baseia para na ultima actualizacao estar a prever neve de manha a noite aqui na covilha?


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 19:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei o que estás a dizer, se é referente a 2006 propriamente dito, ou ao ano hidrológico 2005-2006, que foi o ultimo ano hidrológico que ficou na média (90-110%) em termos gerais no Algarve e no sul do país foi equivalente.
> Depois 2006-2007, e 2007-2008 o Algarve teve valores entre os 75-90% da média tendo sido mais ou menos o mesmo no resto do Sul do País.
> Basicamente esta década tem tido precipitação na média ou abaixo da média !!
> O ultimo ano que se pode dizer que o sul no seu aspecto global teve precipitação num ano hidrológico mesmo superior ao normal foi no longinquo ano de 2000-2001 !!
> ...



Não confundas anos com anos hidrológicos, que não era disso que eu estava a falar... Sim, tens razão, também não foram muito superiores mas que foram, foram. Por exemplo em Faro a precipitação tem sido esta:
2001 - 684mm (134%) Dezembro
2002 - 497mm (98%) Setembro
2003 - 523mm (103%) Outubro
2004 - 318mm (63%) Fevereiro
2005 - 346mm (68%) Novembro
2006 - 636mm (125%) Novembro
2007 - 390mm (77%) Dezembro
2008 - 528mm (104%) Setembro
Quanto ao facto de dizeres que tem chovido mais no Outono, isso é verdade. Para a mesma estação meti à frente o mês mais chuvoso desse ano  e vê-se.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que está encontrado o acordo entre os dois principais modelos (ECM e GFS) até ás 168h (próximo Sábado) !!
> 
> Quer em termos de vento e pressão as coisas estão bastante coincidentes entre estes dois modelos !!



Vão deixar de estar porque o GFS vai voltar a cavar a depressão de sexta e Sábado...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Dez 2009 às 19:51)

N_Fig disse:


> 2001 - 684mm (134%) Dezembro
> 2002 - 497mm (98%) Setembro
> 2003 - 523mm (103%) Outubro
> 2004 - 318mm (63%) Fevereiro
> ...



A média destas percentagens dá para estes 8 anos uma precipitação de 96,5%. Perfeitamente normal...

Para os próximos dias em Faro:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que está encontrado o acordo entre os dois principais modelos (ECM e GFS) até ás 168h (próximo Sábado) !!
> 
> Quer em termos de vento e pressão as coisas estão bastante coincidentes entre estes dois modelos !!



Mesmo assim, o GFS tem retirado precipitação de 3ªfeira, se há uns dias atrás era chuvoso, agora é 1 mm, 4ªfeira levou outro corte na precipitação, e agora é 6ªfeira o dia mais chuvoso quando vier 3ªfeira, diz que já não é 6ªfeira que é domingo, resumindo e concluindo não chove nada. Só no dia que chover a sério é que eu acredito, porque de resto, é ver os camelos a passarem por aqui. E dia 20 já o ECM mete o anticiclone a influenciar o Sul que é para não entrarmos em depressão.

Vou colocar duas fotos:

1ª na 4ªfeira a 138 horas do dia 15:





2ª hoje a 72 horas do dia 15:






Onde foi a chuva, interessante está a sudoeste do Algarve ao aproximar-se esfuma-se tudo, e mais uma vez a chuva vai para Melilla, Cádiz e o estreito de Gibraltar. Se isto aconteceu para as mesmas horas que estamos de distancia de 6ªfeira, chega a altura e esfuma-se tudo, ou então passa ao largo e vai tudo para Marrocos e Sul de Espanha, até no deserto chove mais do que aqui.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Dez 2009 às 20:07)

Realmente é mesmo pouca sorte lol..

Se quiserem podemos mandar água daqui para aí


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

HotSpot disse:


> A média destas percentagens dá para estes 8 anos uma precipitação de 96,5%. Perfeitamente normal...



3 anos secos, 3 anos normais e 2 anos chuvosos... olhando para esta amostra os 10mm que levamos não encaixam em lado nenhum porque nos meses mais chuvosos só por uma vez aparece Fevereiro... mau sinal...


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Dez 2009 às 20:30)

miguel disse:


> Vão deixar de estar porque o GFS vai voltar a cavar a depressão de sexta e Sábado...



Já agora, Miguel... podias explicar em que te baseias para afirmar isso? Ou é apenas fé?


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 20:36)

HotSpot disse:


> A média destas percentagens dá para estes 8 anos uma precipitação de 96,5%. Perfeitamente normal...



Era o que eu estava a dizer, em Faro a precipitação não tem andado muito abaixo da normal.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Agreste disse:


> 3 anos secos, 3 anos normais e 2 anos chuvosos... *olhando para esta amostra os 10mm que levamos não encaixam em lado nenhum* porque nos meses mais chuvosos só por uma vez aparece Fevereiro... mau sinal...



És capaz de me explicar este comentário? Quais 10mm? Encaixam onde?


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Agreste disse:


> 3 anos secos, 3 anos normais e 2 anos chuvosos... olhando para esta amostra os 10mm que levamos não encaixam em lado nenhum porque nos meses mais chuvosos só por uma vez aparece Fevereiro... mau sinal...



E aquilo que se falou atrás foi referente a anos mas isso já eu sabia pela conjugação de factores.
No meu post atrás o que falei foi em anos hidrológicos ou meteorológicos que vai desde Outubro a Setembro e é assim que faz sentido para mim falar.

Quando andei na escola aprendi que as estações do ano eram: Outono, Inverno, Primavera, Verão e por isso apenas faz sentido falar assim e não em anos.
Mas se quiserem juntar este ano tb de 2009 se não for os proximos 15 dias lá se vai a vossa média de 96,5%


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

Aurélio disse:


> E aquilo que se falou atrás foi referente a anos mas isso já eu sabia pela conjugação de factores.
> No meu post atrás o que falei foi em anos hidrológicos ou meteorológicos que vai desde Outubro a Setembro e é assim que faz sentido para mim falar.
> 
> Quando andei na escola aprendi que as estações do ano eram: Outono, Inverno, Primavera, Verão e por isso apenas faz sentido falar assim e não em anos.
> Mas se quiserem juntar este ano tb de 2009 se não for os proximos 15 dias lá se vai a vossa média de 96,5%



Sim, este ano Faro ainda só acumulou 237mm.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Qual média?



Estava a dizer (já tinha eliminado a mensagem antes de reparar que respondeste) que chovesse 1200 mm este ano de 2009 não afectava assim tanto a média.
Fiz agora as contas e daria 113,7% da média para esta década.

Mas elimina lá a tua resposta para eu poder eliminar tb esta !!

Estamos a fugir imenso ao tópico e isso é mau e eles ficam ainda zangados


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Estava a dizer (já tinha eliminado a mensagem antes de reparar que respondeste) que chovesse 1200 mm este ano de 2009 não afectava assim tanto a média.
> Fiz agora as contas e daria 113,7% da média para esta década.
> 
> Mas elimina lá a tua resposta para eu poder eliminar tb esta !!
> ...



Ah tá bem não tinha percebido.
Editado: Os moderadores se acharem adequado mudem os nossos posts para um sítio mais correto.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Estava a dizer (já tinha eliminado a mensagem antes de reparar que respondeste) que chovesse 1200 mm este ano de 2009 não afectava assim tanto a média.
> Fiz agora as contas e daria 113,7% da média para esta década.
> 
> Mas elimina lá a tua resposta para eu poder eliminar tb esta !!
> ...



Sim realmente isto é um tópico de previsões e análises...não é o muro das lamentações...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

Só pra recordação futura é lindinha a carta pá   deixem o longo prazo da mão vamos festejar a primeira situação de frio deste Outono. A partir de terça à noite veremos o que se irá passar nos dias seguintes em termos de precipitação. Agora, VIVA O FRIO


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já agora, Miguel... podias explicar em que te baseias para afirmar isso? Ou é apenas fé?



Não é só fé! A tendência é para essa depressão ficar com 990hpa ou até 985hpa com mais sorte 980hpa


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Dez 2009 às 21:37)

miguel disse:


> Não é só fé! A tendência é para essa depressão ficar com 990hpa ou até 985hpa com mais sorte 980hpa



O GFS até já a mete com esses valores, mas fica estacionária nos Açores por muito tempo! Era bom que se deslocasse um pouco mais para a direita...


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 21:43)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O GFS até já a mete com esses valores, mas fica estacionária nos Açores por muito tempo! Era bom que se deslocasse um pouco mais para a direita...



Sim mas esses valores que falo são aqui mesmo...a depressão vai se chegar para cá.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2009 às 22:03)

Esta Run das 18h até ao momento não está sendo nada positiva, porque para Quarta já tiraram a maior parte da precipitação, bem como a trovoadas e o vento !!

Vamos ver o que nos reserva .... o resto desta run !!

Esta run está muito parecida com a run do NOGAPS, supostamente dos menos fiáveis creio !!
isto afinal parece mostrar é que nada ainda está definido afinal, mantendo ainda (vamos ver por quanto tempo) a precipitação na Sexta e Sábado !!


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 22:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta Run das 18h até ao momento não está sendo nada positiva, porque para Quarta já tiraram a maior parte da precipitação, bem como a trovoadas e o vento !!
> 
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva .... o resto desta run !!
> 
> E continua catastrófica ... Ai Ai o 1020 a descer imenso, quase até á PI e aquela dorsal africana a subir



Mas qual AA qual dorsal tu vês AA em todo o lado!! mete os olhos na sexta e Sábado e esquece o resto...o mesmo para o Algarvio


----------



## Fil (12 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

E de uma assentada o GFS quase que elimina aquele frente de quarta que parecia certo estancando-o nos Açores, à semelhança do que o ECMWF mostra na sua saída das 12Z. Adeus neve... O frio será intenso mas nada de excepcional, e será relativamente efémero. Nada que compense o "calor" que tem feito neste início de Dezembro.

O que me dá esperanças é esta saída ser sem sondagens, espero que volte a colocar esse frente de quarta, para bem de todos.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

Apesar de tudo o que se vê nos modelos...em Bragança vai nevar...
e poderá acontecer mesmo antes de quarta-feira.
Aquela depressão em altura trazida pelo ar frio vai tocar em Bragança.


----------



## filipept (12 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

É por isto que nós detestámos estas entradas:






Não sei não mas parece feito para nos irritar grrrrr


----------



## blood4 (13 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

filipept disse:


> É por isto que nós detestámos estas entradas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isso quer dizer o que exatamente filipe?
que nao vai chover ou nevar em portugal nas proximas 48 h?


----------



## rbsmr (13 Dez 2009 às 00:28)

Terça-Feira o IM prevê uma miníma para Lisboa de -1ºC e aguaceiros.... Será que veremos alguns flocos de neve?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 00:30)

rbsmr disse:


> Terça-Feira o IM prevê uma miníma para Lisboa de -1ºC e aguaceiros.... Será que veremos alguns flocos de neve?



É possível (80% de certeza) que esses aguaceiros desapareçam e o "-1ºC" suba pra uns 3ºC ou 4ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Dez 2009 às 01:10)

rbsmr disse:


> Terça-Feira o IM prevê uma miníma para Lisboa de -1ºC e aguaceiros.... Será que veremos alguns flocos de neve?



Já muitas vezes foi aqui dito, não há possibilidades de nevar em Lisboa. Esses -1ºC correspondem à madrugada de segunda para terça, e os aguaceiros correspondem ao final da tarde. Provavelmente a máxima nesse dia será mesmo atingida à meia-noite, quando já iniciou alguma precipitação correspondente à massa de ar mais quente. 

De qualquer maneira, já seria muito interessante se Lisboa atingisse temperaturas negativas, coisa que duvido que venha a acontecer (aposto em 3/4ºC)


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2009 às 01:17)

neste momento, apenas estou curioso a ver se consigo bater a mínima de -1.1ºC registado em 9-1-2009, entre 2ªf. e 3ªf. Depois que venha a Chuva...já agora se viessem umas trovoadas era óptimo, já tenho saudades delas


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2009 às 02:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Apesar de tudo o que se vê nos modelos...em Bragança vai nevar... e poderá acontecer mesmo antes de quarta-feira. Aquela depressão em altura trazida pelo ar frio vai tocar em Bragança.



Eu também acho que a partir do final deste Domingo pode cair (probabilidade muito reduzida) alguma precipitação, bastante ligeira, nas terras altas do interior norte e centro. Realmente temos que contar com o núcleo de ar frio em altitude que se vai deslocar para o centro quase geográfico da Península Ibérica.

Previsão para daqui a +/- 24 HORAS (300 hPa)


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 06:55)

A imagem de satélite da Europa está algo invulgar.
Vejam a mancha de nuvens baixas siberiana que se estende em toda a Europa, arrastando um fluxo de NE!!!

Sem dúvida, que se houver neve nos próximos dias, ela parece mais provável em dois locais, no sul da Península Ibérica e no norte do Reino Unido. Todo o resto do continente irá permanecer seco e muito frio.
*Se nevar em Portugal, e teria que ser na madrugada de Terça, irá ser em todo o Alentejo, e em todo o centro e norte excepto o litoral (onde nevará apenas acima dos 500m). *O cenário parece espectacular caso haja humidade.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2009 às 08:37)

irpsit disse:


> Se nevar em Portugal, e teria que ser na madrugada de Terça, irá ser em todo o Alentejo, e em todo o centro e norte excepto o litoral (onde nevará apenas acima dos 500m). O cenário parece espectacular caso haja humidade.



O problema  para a madrugada de 3ªfeira é que não está previsto qualquer precipitação e a humidade será reduzida. Nesta altura, mais provavelmente na 2ªfeira, a melhor hipótese seria de alguma precipitação vir de nordeste para o interior norte, devido à bolsa de ar frio com alguma instabilidade em Espanha, mas isto é mais provável na 2ªfeira.












Só na noite de 3ªfeira e madrugada de 4ªfeira ela aparece, e aí já será num cenário de encontrar frio à superfície e 850hPa (pré-frontal) mas aos 500hPa já a ter diminuído consideravelmente, pelo que resta saber se pelo menos aí há possibilidade de neve ou sleet dado que nalgumas regiões do interior, sobretudo norte e centro, as temperaturas parecem manter-se bastante frias à superfície durante algum tempo.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2009 às 08:46)

Descritivo do IM prudente ou ousado... mantêm em aberto qualquer cenário... 

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 15 de Dezembro de 2009

Continuação do tempo frio, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego
a partir do final da tarde, estendendo-se gradualmente
às regiões do interior.
Queda de neve a partir da noite acima dos 400 metros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) do quadrante leste, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sueste no litoral a sul do Cabo Espichel.
Formação de geada.

Previsão para 4ª Feira, 16 de Dezembro de 2009

Continuação do tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Queda de neve acima dos 400 metros, subindo a cota para 600/800
metros para o final do dia.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 100
km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Pedro Reis Vieira/ Madalena Rodrigues

Actualizado a 13 de Dezembro de 2009 às 4:49 UTC


Isto a partir de agora vão ser previsões apocalíticas...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia olhando para os modelos espera-nos então os chuviscos de Quarta e Quinta e depois alguma possibilidade de chuva mais intensa na Sexta ou Sábado mas creio que não será uma possibilidade muito fiável !!

Mas vamos a ver o que rendem os chuviscos !!


----------



## filipept (13 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

blood4 disse:


> isso quer dizer o que exatamente filipe?
> que nao vai chover ou nevar em portugal nas proximas 48 h?



Esatava a fazer referencia ao facto de na imagem a precipitação contornar Portugal (norte) de uma forma muito peculiar (para além de que não termos precipitação nas próximas 48H)


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

Que bela semana se prespectiva aqui pelo Nordeste...Viva o Inverno!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2009 às 10:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que bela semana se prespectiva aqui pelo Nordeste...Viva o Inverno!



Olá ...
Penso que o teu melhor momento poderá ser na Quarta de madrugada ou até mesmo na Quarta de manhã !!
Ai sim acho que poderás ter um belo nevão !!


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2009 às 10:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia olhando para os modelos espera-nos então os chuviscos de Quarta e Quinta e depois alguma possibilidade de chuva mais intensa na Sexta ou Sábado mas creio que não será uma possibilidade muito fiável !!
> 
> Mas vamos a ver o que rendem os chuviscos !!



Calma, pode ser que não haja apenas chuviscos. Os modelos estão a divergir na quantidade de precipitação para dia 16. Espero que não nos escape de novo a prepitação para Cádiz e para o Estreito, senão fico furioso 

Vários poços já estão secos na região de Tavira e de Cacela, nem em 2005 a seca foi tão intensa e com consequências tão graves.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 10:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Olá ...
> Penso que o teu melhor momento poderá ser na Quarta de madrugada ou até mesmo na Quarta de manhã !!
> Ai sim acho que poderás ter um belo nevão !!



Sim, sem dúvida que poderá ser aí o auge...mas de qualquer das maneiras tinha saudades de este ar gélido...e depois apesar de ser uma possibilidade muito remota aquela bolsa de ar frio nunca se sabe se toca de "raspão" em Bragança. É que eu já vi isso acontecer...é claro que a precipitação numa situação dessas seria irrisória!


----------



## The_simpson (13 Dez 2009 às 11:17)

Acabei de ver os alertas amarelos do IM para vários distritos por persistência de valores baixos de temperatura mínima. Mas curiosamente Bragança não faz parte dos contemplados. Alguém me explica isto? Bragança tem mínima prevista de -3 para segunda e -5 para terça.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2009 às 11:20)

Esta run das 00h parece ter sido positiva para toda a gente, ou seja:
Esta é a previsão descritiva que neste momento vejo olhando aos modelos.
*Quarta-feira:* Ceu muito nublado diminuindo de nebulosidade temporariamente  na região Sul. Periodos de chuva estendo-se de sul para norte e do litoral para o Interior passando a aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes em especial na região Norte e Centro. vento fraco a moderado no litoral e moderado a forte no Interior de direcção variável ao longo do dia.
Quinta-feira: ceu muito nublado. Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros. Possibilidade de trovoadas. Vento fraco a moderado de sul soprando moderado a forte no Algarve em especial a partir da tarde.

Sexta-Feira: Ceu muito nublado. Chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Vento fraco a moderado de sul/Sueste no norte e centro e vento moderado a forte no sul de sul. Trovoadas.

Sábado: Ceu muito nublado. Periodos de aguaceiros ou aguaceiros em especial na região sul até ao final da manhã. Vento moderado a forte de Sudoeste no sul tornando-se de oeste nesta região para a tarde.

Para Domingo/Segunda e Terça com grande indefinição é provável alguma melhoria temporaria na região sul no domingo devendo a chuva regressar nos dois dias seguintes.


----------



## frederico (13 Dez 2009 às 11:26)

Para dia 15...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 11:28)

A parte de ser positiva para toda gente é que não estou a perceber porquê...
É muito positivo para os algarvios que precisam de chuva!! 
Agora para muitos nortenhos (embora não todos) estão a ser positivos estes dias de sol!! é que desde inicio de novembro que só não choveu durante 2 dias. Neste momento, para os nortenhos (maioria) o positivo é tempo de céu limpo... ou então a queda de neve para animar a malta! chuva chuva chuva... hmmm... naaaaa...

Entretanto, as previsões do IM são, de facto, animadoras para quem vive em regiões relativamente altas mas não do Interior do país, nomeadamente concelhos mais afastados do mar nos distritos do Porto e Braga (400metros para cima).


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 11:29)

Neve certinha, se houver precipitação, para Viseu(5xx metros):

"Continuação do tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Queda de neve acima dos *400 metros,* subindo a cota para *600*/800
metros para o final do dia.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 100
km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida de temperatura."


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 11:31)

Pedro disse:


> Neve certinha, se houver precipitação, para Viseu(5xx metros):
> 
> "Continuação do tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva.
> ...



Espero que sim!!


----------



## David sf (13 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Não sei se já viram, mas já lá estão 0,3 mm para Bragança durante o dia de amanhã, segundo o GFS da 06h.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 13:16)

David sf disse:


> Não sei se já viram, mas já lá estão 0,3 mm para Bragança durante o dia de amanhã, segundo o GFS da 06h.



Eu já venho dizendo à algum tempo, com um grande grau de improvabilidade Bragança poderá ser o único local do País a ver precipitação amanhã e seria uma coisa de minutos.
No ano passado passou-se uma cena do género, penso que dia 27 de Dezembro, nevou durante 20minutos...e a única forma que eu consegui para prever isso foi acompanhando o satélite e o radar do AEMET.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

.....saida das 06z.......
hoje vou tratar do ensemble das 06z.
obsevem a carta:



esta carta mostra a varias alturas geopotenciais modeladas por todos os membrosdo GFS.
ate 3f nota-se a grande consistencia em todos os membros.
após isto temos alguma divergencia ate que ás 144h torna-se tudo indefenido.
as depressoes que vão entrar na 4f e depois dependerão muito da evoluçao das duas cristas assinaladas, no sabado e domingo proximos.
a crista sobre a PI é modelada por muitos membros incluindo o GFS operacional, ela é criada pelo forte "ridging" no quadrante leste da depressao que se forma nos açores.
a segunda crista, mais a ocidente, é criada pelo movimento ( alongamento) do AMP para NW que apofisa com a dorsal subtropical.
se quisermos depressoes por cá, o ideal é que a depressao açoriana nao crie tao forte ridging a oriente, ela terá que enfraquecer, para que o AMP se desloque para NW e o vortice polar se estableça no norte ou NW europeu, neste caso a crista a ocidente deverá fortalecer-se para que o AMP se desloque para oeste/noroeste e permaneça na gronelandia.
se quisermos frio é melhor que a crista na PI se fortaleça e vortice polar permaneça sobre ou a leste da escandinavia e se formem AT´s na europa com fluxos frios de norte ou NE na PI.
o problema actual e que esta a causar tanta confusao e cenarios confusos no medio prazo é exatamente o comportamento das cristas.
apesar de tudo a partir das 108h a tendencia é de uma crista na europa de leste e mediteraneo com o vortice polar no atlantico norte ou NW, consequentemente, o AMP acaba por se deslocar para N/NW establecendo-se uma tendencia de NAO- no medio e logo prazo
o cenario a curto e medio prazo, actual, é de uma dorsal a ocidente e outra a ocidente, ambas relativamente fracas, tendencia para um anticiclone termico na europa ligado ao AMP, que se estica entre a gronelandia e as ilhas britanicas, e areas de baixa na europa de SE e no mediterraneo este cenario é fragil e devera ser substituido por outro mais conciso nas proximas run´s pelo que acho inutil realizar previsoes a mais de 96h-108h


----------



## kikofra (13 Dez 2009 às 15:34)

ja ta a sair a run das 12z


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

Sim está mesmo pronta a sair, vamos ver de nos renova a esperança ou se nos vais corroer mais um pouco o optimismo que aqui pelo meu lado já não é muito.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 15:56)

Está magnifica esta run para quem quer neve no norte e centro com fartura


----------



## Aurélio (13 Dez 2009 às 15:57)

Chi grande volta que vai dar aquela depressão cavada, mais um pouco e chegava aos EUA !!
Isto está lindo está ...
Nem a 4 dias estes modelos estão conseguir ter as coisas minimamente definidas !!
Lol ... pensava que o GFS passava-se depois das 180 horas, mas nesta run está batendo os seus recordes !!!


----------



## filipept (13 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

miguel disse:


> Está magnifica esta run para quem quer neve no norte e centro com fartura



Parece que coloca mais precipitação em todo o páis (do que a run anterior) e mais frio, em especial a norte, isto para o curto/médio prazo. O GFS parece apostado em colocar algo de especial, vamos ver.

Atenção: não quero com isto dizer que haverá cotas muito baixas, de todo. Daria para umas cotas médias interessantes, assim como uma rega já mais vistosa em especial a sul - isto comparado com o que tem sido os ultimos tempos - porém é apenas mais uma saída, se bem que pessoalmente confio no GFS.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

Boas malta...

Mas que bela surpresa para nós algarvios se assim se vier confirmar estas cotas... Situação unica e surpreendente esta né??

O pais vai ficar ficar voltado de cabeça para baixo...   Primeiro a neve começa no Algarve e depois termina no Norte...   Mesmo muito inédito!!

Ainda não sei se acredito mas parece-se estar a desenhar essa situação...

Se o ]Tornado[ , Aurelio , Levante, Algarvio1980, entre outros não estiverem a postar durante as primeiras horas da noite de terça e consequinte até a final da tarde de Quarta - Já sabem, estamos todos na Serra 

Bem, mas que maravilha de modelos estes!!

400m de cota... hummm não podia ser 300 com as inversões termicas?? 

Para quem não tem chuva e agora tem logo neve


----------



## cardu (13 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

boas meus amigos, é impressão minha ou Beja vai voltar a ver neve ainda este ano???

Se tal acontecer é brutal..... nevar em Beja duas vezes no mesmo ano.... quem diria!!!!

Vamos esperar para ver


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2009 às 16:23)

Boa, boa, boa.
Isto está de novo a ficar bem orientado para uma bela surpresa branca.
Ainda pode ter alterações mas espero que a tendência de aumentar a precipitação não mude.
Quanto mais melhor.


----------



## carlosf (13 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Acham que pode nevar em Coimbra??


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 16:34)

miguel disse:


> Está magnifica esta run para quem quer neve no norte e centro com fartura



Não estou a ver os modelos.
Referes-te para os dias 15 e 16?


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2009 às 16:37)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Não estou a ver os modelos.
> Referes-te para os dias 15 e 16?



Dia 16 e madrugada de 17... para mim o melhor é que voltou a colocar a tempestade que falo a mais de uma semana para dia 18 e 19


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Probabilidades de nevar aqui..há?


----------



## godzila (13 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Não acredito mas tudo é possível, já não seria a primeira vez.
Mas nem aqui onde vivo, numa aldeia perto de Pampilhosa da serra, a 600 metros de altitude
Pelos modelos numéricos do nosso fórum baseados no GFS não vou ter neve aqui, também não compreendo bem esta tabela dá 0,5 graus a 400 metros de altitude e da uma cota de neve de 1500 metros mas que raio de contas.


----------



## rodrigom (13 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

será que para dia 28 já haverá neve em alguma quantidade na serra da estrela?


----------



## Lousano (13 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

carlosf disse:


> Acham que pode nevar em Coimbra??



Sinceramente não acredito.

No máximo uns minutos de água-neve se a precipitação iniciar-se durante a madrugada... mas mesmo assim o vento de SW deverá impossibilitar isso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Dez 2009 às 16:52)

andres disse:


> Probabilidades de nevar aqui..há?



Isso já foi respondido montes de vezes aqui neste tópico!

Bela saída do GFS, em todos os aspectos:

- coloca mais precipitação na Quarta que pode resultar em mais neve no interior Norte e centro
-Volta a colocar uma depressão a sudoeste do cabo S.Vicente para o próximo fim de semana que nos pode trazer muita chuva e vento.
-A longo prazo, está indescritível, com um tendência de há já várias runs de nos colocar belas depressões aqui próximo. Se isso acontecesse mesmo!


----------



## ACalado (13 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Atenção que a precipitação não existe no período em que o ar frio esta mais instalado, a medida que a sector quente da frente se aproxima as temperatura a 850hpa sobe bastante o que consequente faz subir a cota de neve, agora as zonas que conseguirem reter o ar frio mais tempo podem ver neve acima dos 600/700m resultantes da orografia do terreno, efeito montanha ect... portanto acho que não é justificável perguntar se vai nevar aqui ou ali embora o nosso IM tenho uma cota de Neve de 400m. Surpresas podem acontecer mas também temos de jogar com probabilidade e elas neste momento não estão favoráveis 



















Atenção a esta oclusão


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

Meus amigos mais uma vez alerto para as expectativas infundadas, tudo indica que nevará nas terras acima dos 500m do interior norte e centro...agora em Lisboa, Coimbra e etc não existe essa possibilidade...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

andres disse:


> Probabilidades de nevar aqui..há?



Tal como já foi dito, com sorte poderás ter um pouco de águaneve ou sleet, masi nada.


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Esta saída foi espectacular, mas apenas para o Norte onde o GFS devolve a precipitação que tinha tirado em saídas anteriores e aguenta mais o frio a 850 hPa. Para o sul a precipitação e o frio mantêm-se e não existe nem a mais remota possibilidade que ela caia em forma de neve. O ar frio de NE será rapidamente substituído pelo ar subtropical de WSW trazido pela depressão que nos vai afectar na quarta, mesmo antes que comece a precipitar sobre a região de Lisboa a temperatura a 850 hPa já é bem positiva e em aumento. Quando à mínima de -1ºC para Lisboa na Terça, o IM já a trocou para 2ºC e eu acho que vai andar mais pelos 4ºC. Neve no Algarve, nem na Fóia há possibilidades. Mas o frente de sexta trará precipitação abundante para a região.


----------



## blood4 (13 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

isso é o que se quer
assim ficamos todos felizes xD
a ver se chove bem no algarve para desagravar a situação de seca


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

E esta saída do ECMWF...não me agrada...


----------



## psm (13 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Para quem gosta de chuva esta saida do ECMWF é magnifica, e em especial para o Algarve.

Bem aquela coisa que está no fim, é extrodinaria! Mas 10 dias são 10 dias!


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

A curto prazo esta saída do ECMWF está parecida ao GFS com aquela baixa secundária frente à costa portuguesa que fará toda a diferença.

O snow-forecast já actualizou os seus mapas de previsão de neve de acordo com a saída das 1Z do GFS:











http://pt.snow-forecast.com/maps/static/ib/6days


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2009 às 19:50)

Sobre a neve, deixo aqui uma serie de perfis verticais para verem melhor o provável comportamento da atmosfera.

Tracei uma linha azul em cima da recta da temperatura dos 0ºC.
Nestes perfis para quem está menos familiarizado é fácil identificar a chegada da humidade e provável precipitação. Reparem quando a atmosfera começa a ficar mais saturada (a curva da temperatura e da temp. de orvalho se aproximam) começando nos níveis altos alastrando para a superfície e reparem como a curva da temperatura imediatamente passa para a direita da recta que tracei, ou seja, fica positiva nos níveis baixos da atmosfera, inviabilizando neve até certas altitudes.

*Lisboa*






*Évora*








*Covilhã*

Observemos agora outro local, Covilhã por exemplo






Esta cidade já está bem melhor, quando vemos a humidade a chegar aguentam-se melhor as temperaturas. Mas não é perfeito obviamente, anda tudo ali demasiado próximo dos 0ºC.




* Bragança*

Muito melhor é Bragança, observem como consegue manter-se negativa em toda a vertical






Contudo, refiro que mesmo em Bragança não estava assim até aqui, na 4ªfeira pelas 18h finalmente a temperatura ficaria positiva pelas 18h, nesta última saída em que se baseou este perfil houve uma novidade que não havia até aqui, há uma segunda incursão de frio vinda de NE e simultaneamente um núcleo depressionário ao largo do Porto. Isto pode perfeitamente desaparecer novamente nas próximas saídas.

Em contrapartida se observarem o perfil de Bragança, eles já tem humidade nestes dias que nos outros são lados secos antes de terça/quarta-feira, pode nevar antes da superfície frontal devido à proximidade da depressão em altura que está agora a entrar no norte de Espanha. A probabilidade não é muita, mas pode acontecer, e aí incluo o restante interior norte.


Regressemos ao litoral, vamos ao Porto. O Porto poderia ver sleet nos instantes iniciais da chuva. Mas atenção, isto devido ao que referi, a saída das 12z traz um núcleo depressionário já na 4ªfeira para junto do Porto, e isso é novo, pode perfeitamente desaparecer.

*Porto*


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

A saída do GFS é um mimo para os Brigantinos.
Com o ar frio instalado, se a precipitação chegar lá, poderá dar um bom espectáculo de neve. 

Meteograma GFS MeteoPT.com
Run das 12h.
Bragança







Freemeteo:


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

Deixando de lado um pouco a neve, o médio prazo está um bocado caótico. 

Há de tudo, desde o "chato" do ECM que anda numa maré pessimista para nós e teima em ser o menos interessante, ao GFS que faz uma ciglogenese meio marada a SW da Madeira (mais uma!) com ventos muito intensos neste arquipélago, depressão essa que encheria de forma misteriosa em 24 horas quando chegasse ao Algarve (coisa estranha), ou um UKM que traz uma forte entrada polar directamente ao norte do país, uma verdadeira autoestrada directa de frio. 

Enfim, esta agitação atmosférica não está fácil para os modelos, mas quase de certeza que vem aí dias interessantes.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Desculpem lá estar outra vez a falar de neve, mas não me contive...






Maravilha, eh?(quase impossível, mas ok)


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 20:07)

Pedro disse:


> Desculpem lá estar outra vez a falar de neve, mas não me contive...
> 
> 
> 
> Maravilha, eh?(quase impossível, mas ok)



onde foste buscar a 1ª imagem?


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2009 às 20:09)

N_Fig disse:


> onde foste buscar a 1ª imagem?



Foi aqui.
Podes mudar a cidade!


----------



## squidward (13 Dez 2009 às 20:40)

será possível alguma surpresa, como por exemplo Nevar na serra do Montejunto?





Mas curiosamente no Freemeteo já retiraram a "saraiva".


----------



## jonaslor (13 Dez 2009 às 20:42)

Boa noite.

Gostaria que alguém me explicasse o seguinte.
De acordo com o freemeteo, meteoblue, prevê neve para Loriga na proxima quarta feira, estando esta localidade a 770m.

De acordo com as cotas de neve que retirei do snow serra da estrela e do meteopt.com Modelo gfs são bem mais altas.

Se não vejamos:

*Segundo o meteo:​*





*
segundo o meteoblue:*​






*segundo snow serra da estrela​*






*segundo meteopt.com modelos gfs*​






Alguém me pode explicar esta situação??

Obrigado.


----------



## jPdF (13 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

jonaslor disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar esta situação??
> 
> Obrigado.



Não te quero induzir em erro, e se eu estiver errado agradecia correcção mas acho que de grosso modo o problema da tabela do GFS é não ter em conta o frio acumulado à superficie. Isto é, na mesma tabela repara para a T2M esta sempre abaixo de 1ºC. Penso como já aqui foi explicado em Novembro a cota de neve dada no modelo só diz respeito à T850 e 500hPa!

Mas agora surgiu-me outra questão... se a maioria dos sites automatizados de previsão do tempo: freemeteo, accuweather, etc etc, se baseiam em modelos e principalmente no GFS gostaria de saber se esses sites tem em conta a T2M ou também se baseiam só nas Temps da baixa e média atmosfera!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

jonaslor disse:


> Alguém me pode explicar esta situação??
> 
> Obrigado.



Repara no perfil vertical que o Vince deixou em cima para a cidade da Covilhã, a partir das 54h.
Com o ar frio instalado, apesar de a temperatura aos 850ºC subir ligeiramente acima de 0ºC (os cálculos das cotas de neve têm em conta a temperatura aos 850hPa e aos 500hPa), dos 850hPa para baixo, a temperatura volta a baixar dos 0ºC.
Logo, a neve, não derrete na cota de neve prevista, e mantém-se até encontrar ar quente. Se não encontrar ar quente que a faça derreter, então poderá cair sob essa forma aos 700m de altitude em Loriga.


----------



## Veterano (13 Dez 2009 às 21:14)

Vince disse:


> Regressemos ao litoral, vamos ao Porto. O Porto poderia ver sleet nos instantes iniciais da chuva. Mas atenção, isto devido ao que referi, a saída das 12z traz um núcleo depressionário já na 4ªfeira para junto do Porto, e isso é novo, pode perfeitamente desaparecer.
> 
> *Porto*



  Bem, essa hipótese já me deixou animado, se não for no Grande Porto, talvez em Rio Tinto...


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

A cota de neve tem 3 factores em conta, temperatura a 500 hPa e 850 hPa e altitude da isoterma 0ºC a 850 hPa. Contar na fórmula com o frio em superfície é complicado porque isso depende muito da orografia da zona. Quem nos garante que o ar frio em superfície em Loriga não é logo varrido na passagem do frente? Loriga não está precisamente num vale nem numa encosta a N ou NE da Serra da Estrela protegido dos ventos de SW.


----------



## Stinger (13 Dez 2009 às 21:49)

Veterano disse:


> Bem, essa hipótese já me deixou animado, se não for no Grande Porto, talvez em Rio Tinto...



Ou Valongo ou sao pedro


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Boa noite, amigos amantes da meteorologia.
Finalmente temos frio.  
Alguém dos amigos aqui prevê neve para Viseu nos próximos dias? É que esta cidade vestida de branco é um encanto.
Obrigada.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Bem esta Run das 18h do GFS continua a colocar dias de festa para Bragança e não só na quarta mas também na sexta...só espero que pelo menos desta vez não haja uma desiusão pois as expectativas são altas...
É impressionante o GFS mete sucessivas entradas de sudoeste com precipitação e o frio mantém-se no Nordeste...se este cenário se mantiver acredito que não será só Bragança a ver neve e até haverá algumas localidades do interior centro que poderão ser contempladas com mais intensidade que o Nordeste.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

mas que Run...seriam vários dias de festa...!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (13 Dez 2009 às 22:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem esta Run das 18h do GFS continua a colocar dias de festa para Bragança e não só na quarta mas também na sexta...só espero que pelo menos desta vez não haja uma desiusão pois as expectativas são altas...
> É impressionante o GFS mete sucessivas entradas de sudoeste com precipitação e o frio mantém-se no Nordeste...se este cenário se mantiver acredito que não será só Bragança a ver neve e até haverá algumas localidades do interior centro que poderão ser contempladas com mais intensidade que o Nordeste.



Não digas nada!! 
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2736883


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2009 às 23:04)

cardu disse:


> Bragança, Bragança e mais Bragança......
> 
> Até parece novidade nevar em Bragança!!!





Este outono é novidade!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## cardu (13 Dez 2009 às 23:07)

Z13 disse:


> Este outono é novidade!
> 
> 
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z



Se nevar em paços de ferreira, braga aí sim já fico mais admirado porque não é costume lá nevar e em janeiro isso já aconteceu


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Dez 2009 às 23:39)

Bem se amanhã não houver novidades acho que podemos começar a preparar as botas da neve...penso que amanhã será o dia D para confirmar ou não o que se irá passar na quarta-feira.


----------



## iceworld (14 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

Actualizado a 13 de Dezembro de 2009 às 4:49 UTC
Previsão para 4ª Feira, 16 de Dezembro de 2009

Continuação do tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Queda de neve acima dos 400 metros, subindo a cota para 600/800
metros para o final do dia.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 100
km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

Agora completado com a previsão significativa


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Dez 2009 às 02:33)

Vince disse:


> ...Enfim, esta agitação atmosférica não está fácil para os modelos, mas quase de certeza que vem aí dias interessantes...



Corroboro .
 E daí o  rebuliço que para aqui vai.
Que sorte a nossa, de por aqui poder compartilhar  este  troar.
Nós que outrora,  pensávamos que éramos os únicos,
Agora , é hora de contentamento .Por este Fórum das novas tecnologias e por  tudo o que para aí estará para vir:
-Ele é neve onde já houve chuva e é   chuva onde ainda não tem  sido..
Ele é Gregos e Troianos , ele é norte,sul,litoral, interior,
Todos. Desta vez é que é: Todos contemplados...Nuns dias , uns. Noutros, outros.Todos.À vez ...ou até no mesmo dia.
E a  "coisa" , ao que parece, terá prolongamento. 
Eu diria mais ( dizendo o mesmo): -se não houver uma reviravolta improvável de última hora dos modelos ,  ai pois vem : vêm aí dias eventualmente apaixonantes...e agora  já não há cá mais adiamentos:
-Agora , o que estiver para vir vai ter que vir. 
E se afinal ,  no final pouco vier , cá estaremos , a comentar  e atentos, sempre atentos, ao que aí virá  (possa vir).

  ( não nos esquecendo nunca ,que este tópico ,   o seu troar ,
é  de Seguimento  Previsão do Tempo e Modelos ... )


----------



## psm (14 Dez 2009 às 07:15)

Saida do ECMWF muito estranha, pois deverá ser um devaneio, e logo vão corrigir pois o que está previsto para as 192 horas é algo de impressionante, e se fosse a acontecer seria similar ao nevar aqui no Estoril .


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 08:34)

Entretanto as previsões do IM arrasam com os sonhadores... dando perfeitamente a entender que se houver queda de neve será por poucos minutos...
Na quarta-feira prevê cota de 400metros no norte, no mesmo dia em que Faro já terá uma máxima de 20 graus!!!
E na quinta-feira, neve SÓ nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela... é que nem Montesinho,nem Geres, nem Peneda, nem Marão... LOL
Bem vou ver a neve em Paços de Ferreira por 2 minutos e depois "olha foi-se!"


----------



## kikofra (14 Dez 2009 às 09:10)

e o im volta a descer a mínima para amanha a noite para -3cº em leiria


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 09:44)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Entretanto as previsões do IM arrasam com os sonhadores... dando perfeitamente a entender que se houver queda de neve será por poucos minutos...
> Na quarta-feira prevê cota de 400metros no norte, no mesmo dia em que Faro já terá uma máxima de 20 graus!!!
> E na quinta-feira, neve SÓ nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela... é que nem Montesinho,nem Geres, nem Peneda, nem Marão... LOL
> Bem vou ver a neve em Paços de Ferreira por 2 minutos e depois "olha foi-se!"



Por este andar, acho que nem 2  minutos vês...


----------



## seqmad (14 Dez 2009 às 10:12)

Está visto que vai ser interessante para o Interior Norte e Centro, apenas. Aqui na zona de Lisboa não se vai passar absolutamente nada de interessante, apenas a curiosidade pela mínima de amanhã, que será dentro do normal dos dias mais frios, e à noite chegará a frente já com uns 10 graus... Mas e quanto a esta saída para dia 23 do ECM, o que significa? 

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009121400!!/

Até parece um daqueles exageros típicos do GFS! Seria bem interessante, não?


----------



## granizus (14 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

Olá a todos! Este fds vou para o Penedono e estava a contar ver alguma neve, mas acho que me vou ficar pelos petiscos regionais 

A não ser que mude alguma coisa. Esperemos que os nossos entendidos nos dêem alguma eserança


----------



## Serrano (14 Dez 2009 às 11:31)

Não estou com grandes esperanças de neve, até porque resido numa zona de encosta que costuma perder facilmente o frio neste tipo de situações, mas vai depender muito da hora a que chega a precipitação, porque pode ser que ainda coincida com frio suficiente para nevar, nunca se sabe...


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia ... olhando para os modelos parece que isto ainda está extremamente incerto para os cenários depois de Quarta-Feira !!

Para Quarta teremos periodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros, algo que o IM não fez realce na sua previsão descritiva.
Para Quinta a run das 00h dizia que teriamos um dia de chuva, nesta run das 06h já diz que não existe hipótese de chuva !!

Enfim ... tanta indefinição a tão curta distância ... e depois para Sexta ainda nem vale a pena olhar com tanta indefinição ainda existente nos modelos, mas estou a ver que nestes dias não existirá qq chuva forte sendo o resultado do acumulado as precipitações de vários dias !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2009 às 12:02)

Mas que desgosto de saida esta ultima do gfs, retirou bastante percipitação para portugal, ainda estou á espera é que metem o AA em cima de nós por estes dias, será que não consegue vir nada de jeito para portugal em especial para o centro e sul.

PS: que saudades que tenho de um verdadeiro temporal.


----------



## trn (14 Dez 2009 às 12:13)

Nno Radio clube portugues, a bocado estavam a dar possibilidade de queda de neve no algarve alentejo, sintra etc, para amanha a noite.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 12:21)

trn disse:


> Nno Radio clube portugues, a bocado estavam a dar possibilidade de queda de neve no algarve alentejo, sintra etc, para amanha a noite.



caso para dizer:









nesta ultima RUN do GFS afasta qualquer possibilidade disso acontecer, e até o "sonhador" freemeteo apenas põe chuva fraca...normalíssimo portanto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

squidward disse:


> caso para dizer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



olha que acho bem possivel acontecer neve para essa zona...
a quando a entrada da chuva o frio ainda esta bem instalado no centro e sul...quando a precipitaçao chegar aqui ao norte o frio ja la se foi ha muito tempo e as cotas ja estaram altas (600 mt 800)

estarei certo? cumps


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Ola a todos!

Sendo seguidor do forum à bastante tempo, so agora mesmo me registei e como tal, é a minha primeira participação. De facto, li o seguinte:

"_A previsão de temperaturas muito baixos, mesmo negativas em alguns locais, levaram o Instituto de Meteorologia a colocar em alerta Amarelo a maioria dos distritos de Portugal Continental. As temperaturas mínimas já chegaram esta madrugada aos seis graus negativos e para o dia de manhã a previsão avança com queda de neve, mesmo em locais de baixa altitude._"

Embora more na Póvoa de Lanhoso, a 280m de altitude, ja fui presenteado muitas vezes com neve. Se não nevar aqui, sempre tenho a serra da cabreira (Vieira do Minho) a 15minutos e o Geres a 20minutos  Assim sendo sempre la poderei ir dar uma espreita


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 12:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> *olha que acho bem possivel acontecer neve para essa zona...*
> a quando a entrada da chuva o frio ainda esta bem instalado no centro e sul...quando a precipitaçao chegar aqui ao norte o frio ja la se foi ha muito tempo e as cotas ja estaram altas (600 mt 800)
> 
> estarei certo? cumps



não acredito muito, mas até gostava de que isso acontecesse
Amanhã ao final do dia, ai sim teremos todas as certezas...seja com surpresas ou banalidades


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 12:39)

Entre hoje e amanhã a dorsal é estrangulada e o Jet passa a circular por sul iniciando-se um carrossel depressionário no triângulo Açores-Madeira-Continente.







É uma situação muito dinâmica e cada saída varia bastante na localização e intensidade de vários núcleos depressionários nos próximos dias, praticamente só se pode confiar na véspera, no continente os efeitos são portanto ainda muito incertos mas nalgumas ilhas amanhã já poderão ter uma depressão com vento forte, mas ressalve-se, pequenas alterações podem fazer variar bastante os efeitos em termos locais.

*Animação Vento GFS/MeteoPT (até 180 horas)*

(clicar para ampliar 3,3 Mb)


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 12:42)

ThaZouk disse:


> Ola a todos!
> 
> Sendo seguidor do forum à bastante tempo, so agora mesmo me registei e como tal, é a minha primeira participação. De facto, li o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Muito bem-vindo

A ultima saida do GFS tirou precipitação 

Não acredito que o frio se mantenha até à chegada chuva no CENTRO e SUL, mas cá estaremos para ver.

Eu provavelmente vou ver neve aqui em Bragança mas não deve ser em grande quantidade...


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

Olá

Boa saida esta para Loriga:






Se isto se realizar Loriga terá um total de 7.7cm de neve!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

Por aqui vamos ter apenas chuva, vento e algumas trovoadas
o frio ficou adiado.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> *Por aqui vamos ter apenas chuva, vento e algumas trovoadas*
> o frio ficou adiado.



Já não é nada mau, quem me dera...


----------



## trepkos (14 Dez 2009 às 13:34)

trn disse:


> Nno Radio clube portugues, a bocado estavam a dar possibilidade de queda de neve no algarve alentejo, sintra etc, para amanha a noite.



Se o Alentejo for referente a Portalegre/São Mamede/Marvão acredito bem que sim, uma vez que sempre que é 'prevista' queda de neve para o Alentejo acontece aí e até com alguma regularidade, o que para mim é mais chato, tenho de fazer cerca de 150 km para ver neve.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

squidward disse:


> Já não é nada mau, quem me dera...



Pois! Mas nos ultimos dias a chuva e o vento tem sido uma constante! O frio é que viria alterar esta monotonia climatérica


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

trepkos disse:


> Se o Alentejo for referente a Portalegre/São Mamede/Marvão acredito bem que sim, uma vez que sempre que é 'prevista' queda de neve para o Alentejo acontece aí e até com alguma regularidade, o que para mim é mais chato, tenho de fazer cerca de 150 km para ver neve.



tudo bem, se fosse só Algarve e Alentejo ainda tolerava, pois pode nevar nas serras (Monchique/Caldeirão/S.Mamede) e mesmo assim tenho dúvidas....agora, Sintra??? Nem na Serra acho eu. 
Mas pronto...era bom sinal "engolir as minhas palavras" na hora do acontecimento.


----------



## trepkos (14 Dez 2009 às 13:47)

squidward disse:


> tudo bem, se fosse só Algarve e Alentejo ainda tolerava, pois pode nevar nas serras (Monchique/Caldeirão/S.Mamede) e mesmo assim tenho dúvidas....agora, Sintra??? Nem na Serra acho eu.
> Mas pronto...era bom sinal "engolir as minhas palavras" na hora do acontecimento.



Monchique e Caldeirão duvido muito, uma vez que como mostram as cartas não irá estar favorável para isso, agora na Serra de Sintra, aquilo tem um clima um bocadinho diferente do restante, tudo é possivel.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

Temos que cair na real. Ontem já achava improvável qualquer coisa no sul, hoje então nem se fala. Olhem para os mapas das temperaturas, aos 500hPa, aos 850hPa do GFS e à superfície do GFS, ECM e ALADIN do IM. 

O frio aos 500hPa esta tarde já começa a diminuir a partir de agora, está a ir para o leste de Espanha. Já passámos o pico do frio aos 500hpa, daí as cotas calculadas de forma clássica estarem um bocado altas para o frio que temos.
O frio vai alastrando para níveis mais baixos, pelo que aos 850hPa ele ainda está a aumentar bem como a expandir-se durante mais algum tempo, pelo que na próxima madrugada teremos novamente temperaturas baixas.

Mas a partir da manhã de amanhã, essa fonte de frio esgota-se gradualmente, o sul vai aquecer com o sol durante o dia tal como aquece hoje, mas já não conseguirá arrefecer à noite antes da chegada de precipitação. Apenas o interior norte e centro conseguem arrefecer novamente, porque o frio nos níveis altos ser superior e por serem os últimos a receberem a entrada de SW, dando ainda razoável tempo de arrefecimento nocturno.

Não gosto de dizer impossível em Meteorologia, há sempre espaço para alguma surpresa, mas sinceramente não vejo como possa nevar a sul. Só alguma improvável nuvem com precipitação pela madrugada/manhã de amanhã muitas horas antes da entrada de SW


----------



## psm (14 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Tenham um bocado de racionalidade nas afirmações que aqui escrevem!
Nevar em sintra é impossivel com ventos de sul mas se fossem de leste ou nordeste era outra história!,


----------



## Rog (14 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Para a Madeira a previsão indica para amanhã vento muito forte, com rajadas até 120 km/h nas zonas montanhosas. Chuva, possibilidade de trovoadas e ondulação forte.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 14:10)

psm disse:


> Tenham um bocado de racionalidade nas afirmações que aqui escrevem!
> Nevar em sintra é impossivel com ventos de sul mas se fossem de leste ou nordeste era outra história!,



Ninguém afirmou, apenas contaram o que disseram numa rádio


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

Vince disse:


> Ninguém afirmou, apenas contaram o que disseram numa rádio





eu ouvi na sic ... jornal da 1 Ilda Novo, que eu saiba do IM, afirmar que iria nevar na serra de sintra e algarve e alentejo também....

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-zonas-do-pais-na-quarta-feira14-12-2009-.htm


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 14:36)

cardu disse:


> eu ouvi na sic ... jornal da 1 Ilda Novo, que eu saiba do IM, afirmar que iria nevar na serra de sintra e algarve e alentejo também....
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-zonas-do-pais-na-quarta-feira14-12-2009-.htm



O Video já não está disponível....dá 20 segundos de publicidade, fica ecrã preto e diz Video não disponível...

Mas essa de nevar no Algarve, Serra de Sintra e Alentejo é no mínimo uma afirmação bizarra....


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 14:40)

Snifa disse:


> O Video já não está disponível....dá 20 segundos de publicidade, fica ecrã preto e diz Video não disponível...
> 
> Mas essa de nevar no Algarve, Serra de Sintra e Alentejo é no mínimo uma afirmação bizarra....




pois.... já não dá não para ver o vídeo.... O IM deve ter dito a sic para não passar esse vídeo


----------



## trepkos (14 Dez 2009 às 14:45)

Snifa disse:


> O Video já não está disponível....dá 20 segundos de publicidade, fica ecrã preto e diz Video não disponível...
> 
> Mas essa de nevar no Algarve, Serra de Sintra e Alentejo é no mínimo uma afirmação bizarra....



Eu ainda o estou a ver... Infelizmente o IM já nos habitou a situações deste tipo... que não se toleram a orgãos deste tipo.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 14:47)

cardu disse:


> pois.... já não dá não para ver o vídeo.... O IM deve ter dito a sic para não passar esse vídeo



OK já estou a ver...

A Ilda Novo fala sim senhor em neve nessas regiões....

Bem lá terão os seus motivos, e  concerteza que não são afirmações feitas ao calhas...


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-zonas-do-pais-na-quarta-feira14-12-2009-.htm

A meteorologista começa a falar aos 01:39 m


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

cardu disse:


> pois.... já não dá não para ver o vídeo.... O IM deve ter dito a sic para não passar esse vídeo



Tinha que vir uma insinuação sem lógica...

O video está disponível sim e de facto a  afirmaçao proferida está lá com todas as letras aquilo que foi afirmaram aqui no tópico. 


O IM afirma, o IM terá a responsabilidade disso.


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 14:50)

então mas na quarta feira dão mínimas de 2 graus para santarem..... então até pode nevar na noitre de terça para quarta na serra sintra por causa do frio instalado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 14:51)

trepkos disse:


> Eu ainda o estou a ver... Infelizmente o IM já nos habitou a situações deste tipo... que não se toleram a orgãos deste tipo.



No minimo caricato!


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 14:52)

vitamos disse:


> Tinha que vir uma insinuação sem lógica...
> 
> O video está disponível sim e de factoa  afirmaçao proferida está lá comt odas as letras aquilo que foi afirmaram aqui no tópico.
> 
> ...



eh calma.... espero não ser banido pelo que disse.... 

eu não disse por mal...

apenas pelo facto de vocês referirem que isto é impossível de acontecer


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 14:54)

Já vi também. É escusado fazer juízos antes das coisas acontecerem, é esperar, oxalá que assim seja, vou aguardar com tranquilidade


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

cardu disse:


> apenas pelo facto de vocês referirem que isto é impossível de acontecer



Não foram "vocês", fui eu, e até disse que  _«Não gosto de dizer impossível em Meteorologia, há sempre espaço para alguma surpresa»_.


----------



## trepkos (14 Dez 2009 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> Já vi também. É escusado fazer juízos antes das coisas acontecerem, é esperar, oxalá que assim seja, vou aguardar com tranquilidade



Offtopic on:

Onde posso comprar correntes de neve para o carro? 

Fim de offtopic.

Lembro-me em 2006 quando uns amigos meus me disseram que tinham ouvido falar na televisão que iria nevar em Évora, fui o primeiro a dizer-lhes que isso era impossivel, mas quando chegou o 29 de Janeiro o impensável aconteceu... vamos ter esperança e confiar que os modelos nos estejam favoráveis e a mãe natureza nos presenteie com tal situação.


----------



## Snow (14 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

Boas tardes!

quanto as previsões, e de acordo com os modelos iremos ter neve, mas em cotas médias, e não cotas baixas.

Há apenas um senão, o frio que se faz sentir a superfície.

Mas tal como o vince diz, não há impossíveis em meteorologia, mas é muito dificil nevar em cotas baixas, quanto mais em sintra ou no alentejo.


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

cardu disse:


> então mas na quarta feira dão mínimas de 2 graus para santarem..... então até pode nevar na noitre de terça para quarta na serra sintra por causa do frio instalado



dão -2 para Santarém esta madrugada...estou em pulgas para ver se bato o recorde de -1.1ºC na minha estação.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2009 às 15:05)

Sim, o IM anda a "levantar falsos testemunhos" segundo alguns dizem.. Noto que quando não há avisos de neve em cotas baixas, há uma ou outra ocasião em que realmente acontecem surpresas. Quando o facto é anunciado, já não espero grande coisa.

Desculpem a pergunta, mas será possível nevar alguma coisa na Póvoa de Lanhoso?  A proximidade com a sera do Geres e da Cabreira influencia nestes casos? Gostava que alguem me pudesse informar 

Para quem não sabe a localização exacta da terra da Maria da Fonte e a Terra do Ouro, coloco o link da localização: 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/LocalPovoaDeLanhoso.svg


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

trepkos disse:


> Offtopic on:
> 
> Onde posso comprar correntes de neve para o carro?
> 
> ...



Trepkos não é impossível! Já agora também eu nunca disse que tal seria impossível. Mas convém recordar uma coisa. A situação sinóptica não era igual nesse dia. Um dos factores essenciais a meu ver prende-se com a  temperatura a 500hPa e tal facto já foi aqui referido. A T500hPa está consideravelmente mais alta neste evento. Isto torna a possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas baixas substancialmente menor. Neste momento só podemos jogar com os dados que temos. Com esses dados eu, como leigo, penso ser muito difícil a ocorrência de queda de neve nos locais mencionados. Abro uma excepção para a serra de Sao Mamede devido à sua altitude e quiçá montejunto. De resto acho difícil mas não impossível. Estamos também a jogar com o timming de chegada da precipitação. Este não é desfavorável de todo mas também não é o melhor cenário.

Muitas variantes em jogo... Desejos todos nós temos. Mas penso que é necessário um pouco de objectividade também. Mas como sempre nada como esperar "tranquilamente"


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

Boas,

Agora pergunto eu...o IM afirma essas regiões mas não o faz para a Serra da Arrábida?


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

trepkos disse:


> Offtopic on:
> 
> Onde posso comprar correntes de neve para o carro?
> 
> Fim de offtopic.



Quando se fala em queda de neve basta cairem uns flocos que já é queda de neve...mesmo que só dure uns 5 minutos e não acumule... se  cairem flocos nas serras do Algarve e Sintra mesmo sem acumulação então  a previsão de neve já se confirma...

nevar não implica que se acumulem 50 cm de neve...

Por exemplo quando nevou aqui no Porto em 9 de janeiro 2009 não houve acumulação pois a temp do solo não permitiu tal... mas nevou bem com flocos bem grandes...

A questão é que quando se prevê determinada situação muita gente aqui do forum só está a ver o extremo... e queda de neve para muitos só com grandes acumulações mesmo que estejam numa região onde isso é altamente improvável,..isto também é válido para a chuva, vento trovoadas...

Portugal não é propriamente um País de Extremos meteorológicos...


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

Acho que desta vez o IM acertará. Sendo que:

-Quando a frente chega nos locais mencionados o vento à superfície previsto é de SE, pelo que não haverá entrada de ar marítimo temperado à superfície que varra rapidamente o frio;

-A frente chega ao sul na melhor hora, durante a noite, quando haverá mais frio instalado;

-Não será um nevão que cobrirá tudo de branco, pelo menos no centro, sul e litoral norte, mas poderá haver, durante os primeiros minutos de precipitação, queda de neve. Deverá durar pouco, durante a noite, e com a chuva que se seguirá não deixará vestígios, pelo que só os mais atentos ou sortudos a testemunharão.


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2009 às 15:10)

vitamos disse:


> Estamos também a jogar com o timming de chegada da precipitação. Este não é desfavorável de todo mas também não é o melhor cenário.
> 
> Muitas variantes em jogo... Desejos todos nós temos. Mas penso que é necessário um pouco de objectividade também. Mas como sempre nada como esperar "tranquilamente"



É engraçado, estive a ver as várias perturbações do GFS e neste caso particular (chuva), muitos são os que apontam a chegada da precipitação mais cedo que a noite!


----------



## Agreste (14 Dez 2009 às 15:17)

A julgar pela amostra é o 2º dia mais frio do ano... 9 de Janeiro de 2009 foi um pouco mais frio... Nessa sexta-feira de manhã acordei com uma película de gelo em cima do carro. Hoje não, mas veremos na próxima madrugada se o vento cair... 

Referir também que com estas temperaturas vai ser quase impossível descer abaixo dos 0 graus no Algarve. Sendo assim nem para recordação fica...


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2009 às 15:40)

*RUN das 12h com previsões mais..........animadoras*


----------



## trepkos (14 Dez 2009 às 15:52)

squidward disse:


> *RUN das 12h com previsões mais..........animadoras*



Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas o que são aqueles riscos brancos?


----------



## godzila (14 Dez 2009 às 15:54)

Quanto a mim a entrada da precipitação está como timing certo para podermos ver alguma neve aqui nas terras de media altitude do interior centro.


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2009 às 15:56)

trepkos disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas o que são aqueles riscos brancos?



Possibilidade de queda de neve...


----------



## godzila (14 Dez 2009 às 15:56)

trepkos disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas o que são aqueles riscos brancos?


Os riscos brancos correspondem á ária onde é provável haver queda de neve.


----------



## Fernando (14 Dez 2009 às 15:58)

trepkos disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas o que são aqueles riscos brancos?



Indicam precipitação sob a forma de neve.


----------



## vitamos (14 Dez 2009 às 16:03)

Fernando disse:


> Indicam precipitação sob a forma de neve.



Não necessariamente... Não se guiem pelos traços brancos. Supostamente eles indicam as áreas onde poderá cair neve, mas não indicam qualquer previsão de cota, pelo que o seu significado não deve ser tido em conta.


----------



## Kaparoger (14 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

Então ao haver neve será +- a k horas?? 
Espero k aki caia alguma coisa, assim sendo ja era 3 vezes este ano


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

Coloquei a questão há algum tempo e ainda ninguém me respondeu 

Moro na Póvoa de Lanhoso, muito perto da Serra do Geres e da Serra da cabreira (Vieira do Minho). Haverá influência na proximidade com estes locais? Lembro que a povoa de lanhoso fica a 300m de altitude (onde eu moro, o que faz com que a media de altitude seja inferior a este valor).

Mapa de Localização: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/LocalPovoaDeLanhoso.svg


----------



## Chingula (14 Dez 2009 às 16:36)

Segundo o Centro Europeu, o perfil vertical da atmosfera em Lisboa a 16 de Dezembro às 0000, apresentará uma inversão/isotermia da temperatura do ar (cerca de + 5 ºC), desde a superfície até cerca de 1900 mt (800hPa) o que significa, neste prognóstico do C.E. (consultar perfis verticais na página do I.M., em 14 de Dezembro, fc 48h)...que teremos chuva e visibilidades reduzidas...na região de Lisboa e concerteza num raio de 100 km.
Cumpts


----------



## Levante (14 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Perdoem-me o cepticismo...mas nevar em Monchique/Caldeirão com -15ºC a 500hpa, 8ºC a 850hpa e vento SE?!
Por muito que a temperatura desça esta madrugada, sendo provável que chegue a valores negativos nalguns pontos do interior algarvio (incluindo os locais de maior altitude), o natural aquecimento diurno amanha e o vento E/SE que começará a sentir-se a partir da tarde (associado à aproximação da frente e de isos mais "subtropicais") eliminam, quanto a mim, qualquer hipótese de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das serras algarvias.
É raro ocorrer precipitação na forma de neve nestes locais, no Pico da Fóia nem chega a ocorrer todos os anos. Quando ocorre, exige mais dias de arrefecimento persistente e exige precipitação proveniente de aguaceiros dum pós-frontal de N, quando uma bola de ar frio em altitude fica instalada no centro da PI com alguma ciclogénese associada. Não é o caso, a ciclogénese está sobre as Baleares e a grande maioria da neve a cotas baixas é no leste espanhol.
Compreendo que a vontade seja muita, mas nevar no Algarve com uma frente de sul!? Eu penso é que, se tudo se mantiver assim, temos motivos de sobra para ficar satisfeitos porque associados a este tipo de frentes podem ocorrer aguaceiros moderados no litoral sul, talvez seja o primeiro dia com precipitações superiores a 10mm no litoral do sotavento algarvio e algumas trovoadas!


----------



## seqmad (14 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

Parece realmente haver boas hipóteses de neve para locais de cotas médias da zona centro dadas as horas de chegada da frente, durante a madrugada, ainda dá para novo arrefecimento até lá. Agora Sintra e serras do Algarve? ridículo esse video do IM - alguém me explica COMO é que seria possível com máximas de 9-10, arrefecer tanto até às 21-24 horas, quando da chegada da frente? Aposto que nem vai arrefecer e começa a chover com cerca de 10 graus, menos uns 2/3 graus nas serras... Em 9/1/09 eu estava abaixo de zero às 21 horas, 4 horas antes da chegada da frente, e até lá subiu para 4º, e nem aqui nem Sintra nem Arrábida (e vinha de N, não de SW)!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2009 às 16:57)

Levante disse:


> Perdoem-me o cepticismo...mas nevar em Monchique/Caldeirão com -15ºC a 500hpa, 8ºC a 850hpa e vento SE?!
> Por muito que a temperatura desça esta madrugada, sendo provável que chegue a valores negativos nalguns pontos do interior algarvio (incluindo os locais de maior altitude), o natural aquecimento diurno amanha e o vento E/SE que começará a sentir-se a partir da tarde (associado à aproximação da frente e de isos mais "subtropicais") eliminam, quanto a mim, qualquer hipótese de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das serras algarvias.
> É raro ocorrer precipitação na forma de neve nestes locais, no Pico da Fóia nem chega a ocorrer todos os anos. Quando ocorre, exige mais dias de arrefecimento persistente e exige precipitação proveniente de aguaceiros dum pós-frontal de N, quando uma bola de ar frio em altitude fica instalada no centro da PI com alguma ciclogénese associada. Não é o caso, a ciclogénese está sobre as Baleares e a grande maioria da neve a cotas baixas é no leste espanhol.
> Compreendo que a vontade seja muita, mas nevar no Algarve com uma frente de sul!? Eu penso é que, se tudo se mantiver assim, temos motivos de sobra para ficar satisfeitos porque associados a este tipo de frentes podem ocorrer aguaceiros moderados no litoral sul, talvez seja o primeiro dia com precipitações superiores a 10mm no litoral do sotavento algarvio e algumas trovoadas!



Não vai haver trovoadas e a chuva quanto muito será moderada !!
Para quem pensava que ia haver uma depressão de 980 a passar perto de nós tb esqueçam vai ficar muito longe de nós ... e depois sim já menos cavadas avançarão até nós as depressões ou linhas de instabilidade com precipitações fracas a moderadas na Sexta/Sábado e Domingo.
Para quem esperava chuvas fortes na Sexta e no Sábado tb esqueçam porque cada vez mais o GFS as vais tirando ....

A ocorrer alguma precipitação de jeito no Algarve (em 24h) será na Sexta/Sábado/Domingo devido á persistência da instabilidade no nosso território !!


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2009 às 16:59)

ThaZouk disse:


> Coloquei a questão há algum tempo e ainda ninguém me respondeu
> 
> Moro na Póvoa de Lanhoso, muito perto da Serra do Geres e da Serra da cabreira (Vieira do Minho). Haverá influência na proximidade com estes locais? Lembro que a povoa de lanhoso fica a 300m de altitude (onde eu moro, o que faz com que a media de altitude seja inferior a este valor).
> 
> Mapa de Localização: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/LocalPovoaDeLanhoso.svg



Fica muito perto, ou já na encosta da Serra?

Peguemos no caso de Loriga/Manteigas.
Loriga fica na encosta oeste da Serra da Estrela, Manteigas fica do lado este, ao fundo do vale glaciar.
Ambas ficam mais ou menos à mesma altitude (+-800m).

Mas em Loriga neva mais. E porquê? Porque a Serra influência.

Como as massas húmidas vêm predominantemente de oeste, ao encontrarem um obstáculo (serra), têm de subir (perder humidade/ganhar calor), para o poder transpor. Logo, a cota de neve do lado oeste, neste caso acaba por ser menor que na vertente este. E neste caso especifico de Loriga/Manteigas ainda chega a ser por vezes uma boa diferença.


----------



## PauloSR (14 Dez 2009 às 17:06)

AnDré disse:


> Fica muito perto, ou já na encosta da Serra?
> 
> Peguemos no caso de Loriga/Manteigas.
> Loriga fica na encosta oeste da Serra da Estrela, Manteigas fica do lado este, ao fundo do vale glaciar.
> ...



 Moro em linha recta a 5 km da Cabreira e a 10 do geres 

Obrigado pela explicação. No meu caso não conto com nada de especial.


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

boas, qual é o melhor caminho de vfxira para se aceder a serra de sintra??


----------



## Levante (14 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Não vai haver trovoadas e a chuva quanto muito será moderada !!
> Para quem pensava que ia haver uma depressão de 980 a passar perto de nós tb esqueçam vai ficar muito longe de nós ... e depois sim já menos cavadas avançarão até nós as depressões ou linhas de instabilidade com precipitações fracas a moderadas na Sexta/Sábado e Domingo.
> Para quem esperava chuvas fortes na Sexta e no Sábado tb esqueçam porque cada vez mais o GFS as vais tirando ....
> 
> A ocorrer alguma precipitação de jeito no Algarve (em 24h) será na Sexta/Sábado/Domingo devido á persistência da instabilidade no nosso território !!



Concordo quando dizes que grandes "temporais" que por aí se previam para o final da semana são cada vez menos prováveis. Era a tendência natural ir modelando-se cada vez menos precipitação. Vai haver instabilidade, chuva, vento por vezes forte, mas nada de extremo penso eu.
Não concordo quando dizes que não vai haver trovoadas para a noite de quarta. Claro que pode não haver, mas não vejo porque tens tanta certeza. Vê o exemplo de ontem, também ninguem pensou sequer nessa eventualidade, e o que é certo é que houve bastante actividade eléctrica a apenas 30-50km daqui. Apenas quis dizer que, por ser uma frente de sul, com ventos de SE e com um CAPE razoável, as condições até são propícias a alguns aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## Bgc (14 Dez 2009 às 17:34)

O wunderground arrisca mesmo um cenário típico de Europa Central para Bragança.

Mínimas entre -7ºC e -9ºC e muita neve. 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Bgc disse:


> O wunderground arrisca mesmo um cenário típico de Europa Central para Bragança.
> 
> Mínimas entre -7ºC e -9ºC e muita neve.
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html



Estão a delirar...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2009 às 19:06)

Cada vez vejo menos hipóteses de ver nevar a cotas médias; neste momento estão 3,1 ºC aqui em Estremoz e amanhã, a esta hora, a temperatura já não estará muito longe dos 7 ºC. Aliás, ao contrário de ontem, a pressão atmosférica tem tendência para subir, traduzindo as alterações sinópticas das últimas horas, em que o fluxo de ar frio procedente do interior da Europa está a ser cortado.
Amanhã, *quanto muito*, só cotas a partir dos 600 metros de altitude (região sul).


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

Eu sinceramente acho que cotas médias só no Nodeste Transmontano e não será nada daquilo que eu esperava, apesar de acreditar que poderá haver alguma (pouca) acumulação, dependendo muito da hora a que começar...agora falar de neve no Sul acho que é uma irrealidade!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu sinceramente acho que cotas médias só no Nodeste Transmontano e não será nada daquilo que eu esperava, apesar de acreditar que poderá haver alguma (pouca) acumulação, dependendo muito da hora a que começar...agora falar de neve no Sul acho que é uma irrealidade!



É preciso não esquecer que o Sul não é só o Algarve. Pessoalmente acredito que poderemos ter algumas surpresas no Alentejo.


----------



## Levante (14 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Concordo, no sul só em São Mamede e mesmo assim, penso que as acumulações serão mínimas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

Emrelação a esta saida o que se poderá dizer..., não alterou quase nada em relação á outra, mas o que é curioso é que o ECMWF está mais optimista, e de notar também que a saida paralela do gfs está um sonho, por isso ainda á esperança que a saida operacional do gfs volte a colocar muita chuva.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

ThaZouk disse:


> Sim, o IM anda a "levantar falsos testemunhos" segundo alguns dizem.. Noto que quando não há avisos de neve em cotas baixas, há uma ou outra ocasião em que realmente acontecem surpresas. Quando o facto é anunciado, já não espero grande coisa.
> 
> Desculpem a pergunta, mas será possível nevar alguma coisa na Póvoa de Lanhoso?  A proximidade com a sera do Geres e da Cabreira influencia nestes casos? Gostava que alguem me pudesse informar
> 
> ...



Boa noite ThaZouk,

Duvido que seja possível nevar na vila da Póvoa de Lanhoso e mesmo até no monte de São mamede (quase 700m). 

Por exemplo no dia 29 de Novembro fui até ao parque de merendas de serradela na Cabreira que fica a 800m e estava a nevar bem e com acumulação a partir dessa cota, e abaixo dos 650-700m era simplesmente chuva.


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 20:02)

Vou recorrer novamente aos perfis verticais e sondagens para explicar o meu cepticismo:



*HOJE 12h*

*Previsão GFS 12z*








*Previsão ECM 12z*






*Realidade Sondagem 12z*











..................................................................................................




*HOJE 24h*

Já na meia noite de hoje, na zona de Lisboa, já vamos perder frio nos níveis altos em relação ao meio dia, aos 500hPa temos fluxo NNW e passamos de -21,1 para -18,6ºc (previsão)
Aos 850hpa temos -0,8ºC mas vai diminuir um pouco como referi de manhã, a advecção de frio continua a espalhar-se nesta camada vinda de NE.

*Previsão GFS 00z*






*Previsão ECM 00z*








..................................................................................................




*AMANHÃ 06h*

Aos 500hPa já subimos para -16,2ºC. 
Aos 850hPa descemos para -1.9ºC, mas é o pico neste nível atingido a meio da madrugada (-2.0º às 03:00z), a fonte do frio esgotou aqui, às 06z já estaremos a subir.






Na superfície temos forte arrefecimento pelo pico do frio aos 850hPa ampliados também por inversões onde são favoráveis, ou prejudicadas por vento que será de SE

*Previsão GFS 06z*








*Previsão ECM 06z*

Não há





..................................................................................................




*AMANHÃ 12h*

Amanhã ao meio dia, basta olhar para os perfis, ainda a largas horas antes da chegada da precipitação, as temperaturas já são positivas praticamente até aos 700hPa. Acima dos 550hpa já se nota a mudança de padrão, atmosfera já a saturar, fluxo de WWN. 
A formar-se neve acima dos 700hpa/3000m (não está prevista precipitação nesta altura) ela sobreviveria apenas mil e poucos metros a descer em temperaturas positivas, ou seja, a cota a esta hora vai dar aos 1600 ou 1700 do nosso modelo, e sempre a subir a partir daqui.


*Previsão GFS 12z*








*Previsão ECM 12z*










..................................................................................................





*AMANHÃ 18h*

Às 18 continua a saturação da atmosfera já em níveis médios, entra já muita nebulosidade média, a chuva está a começar ou iminente. Fluxo de SW já instalado, As temperaturas na vertical da atmosfera já estão ainda mais altas.

*Previsão GFS 18z*







*Previsão ECM 18z*

Não há



*AMANHÃ 24h*

Nada mais a dizer aqui, pela meia noite de amanhã a atmosfera completamente saturada nos níveis médios e baixos, estará a chover

*Previsão GFS 24h*







*Previsão ECM 24h*










Portanto, a nevar amanhã a cota 400 nesta região e todo o sul, só me parece possível nesta noite, madrugada e início da próxima manhã, com alguma nebulosidade e precipitação não prevista nem esperada, nem sei de onde poderia vir. Só se for efeito orográfico nalgumas serras, mas nem está prevista nebulosidade nem humidade para tal, apenas nuvens altas. 

Se estiver completamente equivocado, ficarei muito intrigado, mas pronto, feliz 







Para finalizar e pôr certas coisas em contexto, as sondagens de Janeiro de 2006 e 2007 da neve Lisboa. Uma das sondagens foi feita pouco antes da neve e outra pouco depois. Em 2006 temperaturas frias mas modestas nos níveis baixos foram compensadas com instabilidade e aguaceiros que arrastaram frio dos níveis altos, que era significativo, -30ºC aos 500hPa.


----------



## David sf (14 Dez 2009 às 20:06)

O que está em questão com as cotas de neve previstas pelo IM não é acumulação nem telhados pintados de branco. Se cair um aguaceiro de neve durante 30 segundos houve queda de neve, e é isso que está a ser previsto. Nos primeiros momentos de precipitação, a cota de neve será muito baixa, cerca de 400 m, em todo o país, subindo bastante ao longo da noite e manhã de Quarta no centro e sul. Do mesmo modo se houver um relâmpago diz-se que trovejou, não é preciso estar a trovejar o dia todo.


----------



## Snow (14 Dez 2009 às 20:16)

excelente explicação Vince

Pode ser que agora consigam perceber que não há condições reunidas para nevar a cotas baixas na madrugada de Quarta-Feira.
Se ocorresse precipitação hoje, a história já era outra.

Eu na minha opinião, e sustentada nos modelos, Neve, só a partir dos 900-1000m na zona centro, na zona Norte, Bragança poderá ter neve mas por pouco tempo, sem existir grande acumulação

E não estou a ser pessimista, mas sim realista. Vejam os modelos.

Abraços


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

por hipotese, se esta noite for de ceu limpo com grande arrefecimento e logo de manha vier mta nebulosidade ainda na fase fria pré frontal a maxima sera baixa e as hipoteses de neve nos 400m sera bem plausivel embora de curta duraçao.
apos o meio/final da tarde volta o ar TM


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Vince se não te importares, qual a tua opinião sobre a possível queda de neve em Bragança?


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 20:23)

stormy disse:


> por hipotese, se esta noite for de ceu limpo com grande arrefecimento e logo de manha vier mta nebulosidade ainda na fase fria pré frontal a maxima sera baixa e as hipoteses de neve nos 400m sera bem plausivel embora de curta duraçao.
> apos o meio/final da tarde volta o ar TM



Mas já foi dito que amanhã de manhã não existe probabilidade de precipitação...


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2009 às 20:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vince se não te importares, qual a tua opinião sobre a possível queda de neve em Bragança?



Falta frio em altitude. Na madrugada de Quarta apenas -17,9ºC a -20ºC a 500hPa. 

Sinceramente acho que vai dar para verem alguns flocos, mas não esperem grandes acumulações, isto se der para acumular.
Durante a manhã/inicio da tarde de Quarta passará definitivamente a chuva...



Eu apenas Sábado irei para Bragança, mas uma subida às serras não vai escapar


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2009 às 20:45)

Poderá haver neve em Viseu, daquela bem frequinha, que acumule?


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Brigantia disse:


> Falta frio em altitude. Na madrugada de Quarta apenas -17,9ºC a -20ºC a 500hPa.
> 
> Sinceramente acho que vai dar para verem alguns flocos, mas não esperem grandes acumulações, isto se der para acumular.
> Durante a manhã/inicio da tarde de Quarta passará definitivamente a chuva...
> ...



Mas o frio instalado à superfície e a temperatura a 850hPa (entre -2 e -5 à hora da precipitação) pode dar uma ajudinha, não achas?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Dez 2009 às 20:56)

Meus amigos nao vale a pena andar com "ses" "ses"!
Agora é esperar pouco ou nada vai alterar!
Eu ja vi o que queria, alias o que nao queria..o frio amanha por esta hora ja andara longe daqui..


*EPIC FAIL!*

neve para as zonas habituais!


----------



## cardu (14 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

acabei de ouvir agora na rfm que poderá nevar em locais pouco habituais....

por isso vamos ver o que vai dar

A informação é dada por Bruno Café do Instituto de Meteorologia.

Amanhã as temperaturas vão ainda baixar mais. Esta noite os termómetros registaram em Sintra um grau negativo.

“Tivemos temperaturas mínimas de menos cinco em Bragança, menos seis em Penhas Douradas, menos um em Sintra e amanhã prevê-se ainda uma descida das temperaturas. Isto em conjugação com a entrada de um sistema frontal que trará alguma chuva na passagem de terça para quarta-feira pode originar a queda de neve em terras com quota superior a 400 metros. Pode cair alguma neve em Monchique, serra de Sintra e Alentejo (…) Prevê-se depois períodos de chuva com abertas até ao final da semana” – explicou Bruno Café”.


fonte rfm


----------



## Brigantia (14 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mas o frio instalado à superfície e a temperatura a 850hPa (entre -2 e -5 à hora da precipitação) pode dar uma ajudinha, não achas?




O poderá ser decisivo é a hora a que entra a neblusidade. Para já tudo indica que o céu começará a encobrir entre as 21 e as 22H. Quanto mais tarde encobrir melhor, mas já me parce bem bom


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2009 às 21:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vince se não te importares, qual a tua opinião sobre a possível queda de neve em Bragança?




Eu vejo uma boa nevada em Bragança (GFS 12z)

Ora olha para aqui:







Vocês estão praticamente sempre negativos em toda a vertical, só na 4ªfeira à tarde deixam de estar à superfície. As primeiras nuvens chegam amanhã pelas 21 e a partir das 2 ou 3 da manhã só um grande azar não não transforma aquela humidade em precipitação. Teoricamente há condições para nevar parte da madrugada e toda a manhã.

E esquecendo as sondagens, olhando para as cartas do GFS, dizem a mesma coisa:











Mesmo outras cotas de outros sites estão iguais:







Claro que ainda pode mudar qualquer coisa no GFS


----------



## psm (14 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

Está tudo a falar de neve e cotas, mas se esquecem quanto é que vai cair de precipitação no Algarve, e que poderá dar boas quantidades(finalmente).


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2009 às 21:17)

Com a entrada da frente vai nevar em cotas acima dos 600m 700m embora não podemos pedir acumulações pois a cota sobe bruscamente mas la esta voltamos a mesma conversa depende da capacidade das localidades reterem mais ou menos frio com a entrada do sector quente da frente.
Isto é tudo uma caixinha de supresas portanto resta esperar e fazer nowcasting 

Já agora vejam a reportagem que esta a passar na tvi


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Passei o dia todo fora de casa...
Estava a jantar e qual não é o meu espanto, ouço a Clara de Sousa dizer no jornal da Sic que o IM prevê queda de neve acima dos 300metros!! 
Bem... o IM nunca preveu queda de neve tão baixa... Fui ao site do IM e eles mantêm-se 400metros...


----------



## Lince (14 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Temperatura actual  -3º
Em relação aos modelos e á sua previsão acho que para a minha terra poderei contar com neve para a madrugada de quarta feira sendo mais frequente no periodo compreendido entre as 5/7 da manhâ, apartir da madrugada a cota de neve irá subindo (1200m por volta do meio dia, 1400m para o final da tarde).
Acho que será este o cenário mais previsivel. Neve em locais acima dos 400m, poderá acontecer mas num periodo de tempo curtissimo e só em locais do interior centro e norte.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Bem se não fosse a Run das 18 ficaria entusiamado...já viram a nova entrada fria que mostram para Sábado? Talvez tudo dependa da forma com a massa de ar frio se vai comportar quarta-feira em relação à massa de ar húmido e quente que virá de sudoeste...talvez o resultado desse confronto sirva para análises futuras...


----------



## frusko (14 Dez 2009 às 22:42)

Frio: Protecção civil alerta para a formação de gelo nas estradas e recomenda cuidados na condução
14 de Dezembro de 2009, 19:05

Lisboa, 14 Dez (Lusa) - A Protecção Civil alerta para a formação de gelo nas estradas de quase todo o país, sobretudo na madrugada de quarta-feira, recomendando cuidado na condução e o transporte de correntes de neve na viatura.

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê para as próximas madrugadas uma progressiva descida da temperaturas mínimas, que podem continuar a atingir valores abaixo dos zero graus.

Segundo o IM, as temperaturas baixas vão registar-se sobretudo na madrugada de quarta-feira, quando poderá ocorrer também precipitação, o que cria condições para a formação de gelo nas estradas em quase todo o país.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Uma pergunta! 

Essa chuva ou neve acima dos 400 metros é só para o centro e sul? O Norte não vai ser atingido?! Estará prevista queda de neve nos arredores de Braga, refiro-me ao monte sameiro, falperra e bom jesus.

Agora uma outra pergunta um pouco off topic. Tendo em conta que na ilha do Pico cai neve, não entendo pq que o IM nunca faz referencia a isso nos seus boletins, visto que o faz para os Picos da Ilha da Madeira. Que eu saiba na madeira na maioria das vezes só deve nevar mesmo no topo do Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro ou seja a  1800 metros, quanto muito a 1600 ou 1700. Ora na montanha do Pico as cotas devem andar mais ou menos por essas altitudes durante o inverno e por vezes até mais baixas (1300 a 1600 m), podendo mesmo em ocasiões especial descer aos 1000 ou 900 metros. Qual é a razão de não porem nas previsões o seguinte  por exemplo:"Grupo central, aguaceiros que serão de neve ou poderão ser de neve no Pico acima dos 1800, 1900 etc"?


----------



## FJC (14 Dez 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite

O que me traz aqui a este fórum (já passei pelo tópico das apresentações), é o vicio por meteorologia .

Adoro o inverno, e como tal decidi marcar umas mini férias antes do natal com a minha esposa, no norte do pais. Mais concretamente Bragança (5ª a 6ª feira) e Outeiro (+/- 18 Km's de Montalegre), no Geres.
Gostaria de saber a possibilidade de nevar nesta ultima localidade, entre 6ª feira e 3ª feira.
Tenho acompanhado alguns modelos (no freemeteo, meteograma para 7 dias e o GFS), e têm variado muito. Penso que já não irei ter essa sorte, embora apareça por lá essa vaga possibilidade no meteograma. 
Em todo o caso gostava de ouvir a vosso opinião, em especial do Vince (peço desculpa aos restantes membros). É uma pessoa da qual admiro os seus conhecimentos e os seus comentários realistas.

Cumprimentos a todos e que os próximos dias sejam de felicidade para todos


----------



## Chingula (14 Dez 2009 às 23:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Uma pergunta!
> 
> Essa chuva ou neve acima dos 400 metros é só para o centro e sul? O Norte não vai ser atingido?! Estará prevista queda de neve nos arredores de Braga, refiro-me ao monte sameiro, falperra e bom jesus.
> 
> Agora uma outra pergunta um pouco off topic. Tendo em conta que na ilha do Pico cai neve, não entendo pq que o IM nunca faz referencia a isso nos seus boletins, visto que o faz para os Picos da Ilha da Madeira. Que eu saiba na madeira na maioria das vezes só deve nevar mesmo no topo do Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro ou seja a  1800 metros, quanto muito a 1600 ou 1700. Ora na montanha do Pico as cotas devem andar mais ou menos por essas altitudes durante o inverno e por vezes até mais baixas (1300 a 1600 m), podendo mesmo em ocasiões especial descer aos 1000 ou 900 metros. Qual é a razão de não porem nas previsões o seguinte  por exemplo:"Grupo central, aguaceiros que serão de neve ou poderão ser de neve no Pico acima dos 1800, 1900 etc"?



A razão deve ser por as previsões para os Açores serem feitas na Região e não entenderem(?) ser necessária essa informação.


----------



## Levante (14 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

psm disse:


> Está tudo a falar de neve e cotas, mas se esquecem quanto é que vai cair de precipitação no Algarve, e que poderá dar boas quantidades(finalmente).



Ora nem mais psm!
Eu esta tarde postei nesse sentido, na previsão, a meu ver, virtualmente impossível de nevar em Monchique/Caldeirão e na possibilidade de o litoral do sotavento algarvio ver, finalmente, precipitações superiores a 10mm. Esta frente do quadrante sul, com ventos de SE e um CAPE/LI razoáveis associados, traz condições favoráveis quer a algum aguaceiro moderado/intenso mais localizado, quer a algumas trovoadas! Esperemos que assim seja!


----------



## lightning bolt (14 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

Boa Noite 
Sábado iremos ter mais um dia fresquinho? pelo menos tudo aponta para tal


----------



## VerticalHorizon (14 Dez 2009 às 23:55)

Parece que sim! 
Aguardemos... Para já, aguardamos o que vai acontecer amanhã: finalmente chuva no Algarve e finalmente neve mais generalizada no Norte? A ver vamos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 00:07)

Chingula disse:


> A razão deve ser por as previsões para os Açores serem feitas na Região e não entenderem(?) ser necessária essa informação.



Enfim! Á Portuguesa


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 00:30)

Na actualização da meia-noite... quase todo o país perto dos 0ºC... é possível escapar à geada nalguns sítios do litoral centro e sul. Noite mais interessante do que eu esperava...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Dez 2009 às 02:42)

Mas que animação. Que gosto dá,  ver estas páginas assim tão preenchidas.
Que prazer,  ver esta  " precipitação " de posts com "acumulação"...
E que qualidade informativa em alguns deles... ( bem hajas Vince) .
Sim senhor. Este foi mais um bom dia para este tópico que,
apesar de ter algum  " acentuado aquecimento diurno" em posts  "desabrigados",conseguiu manter-se num nível de informação, porque não dizê-lo, de excelência,face  "às condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de  ruídos desinformativos " sempre que situações meteorológicas deste tipo se aproximam.
Esperemos que a partir de amanhã os outros tópicos de seguimento por regiões,comecem a tirar protagonismo a este.
Desde logo  com os relatos de alguma chuva de lés-a-lés , alguma neve em cotas um pouco abaixo dos locais habituais e depois mais chuvas generalizadas (Algarve incluído , ( será desta?), lá para sexta/sábado sempre com o frio "a rondar"...
Não está mau...isto ( o Inverno),  está a começar bem...
Sim. Ele , ainda está  só a começar...


----------



## cactus (15 Dez 2009 às 02:58)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Enfim! Á Portuguesa[/QUOTE Os Açores não sao portugal ??, Eu acho que nao falam muito no pico , porque nao apresenta risco para populacoes, e por nao ser habitado lá em cima, digo eu nao minha santa ignorancia..


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Dez 2009 às 04:40)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Uma pergunta!
> 
> Agora uma outra pergunta um pouco off topic. Tendo em conta que na ilha do Pico cai neve, não entendo pq que o IM nunca faz referencia a isso nos seus boletins, visto que o faz para os Picos da Ilha da Madeira. Que eu saiba na madeira na maioria das vezes só deve nevar mesmo no topo do Pico Ruivo e do Areeiro ou seja a  1800 metros, quanto muito a 1600 ou 1700. Ora na montanha do Pico as cotas devem andar mais ou menos por essas altitudes durante o inverno e por vezes até mais baixas (1300 a 1600 m), podendo mesmo em ocasiões especial descer aos 1000 ou 900 metros. Qual é a razão de não porem nas previsões o seguinte  por exemplo:"Grupo central, aguaceiros que serão de neve ou poderão ser de neve no Pico acima dos 1800, 1900 etc"?



Pois é amigo, ora aí está uma grande verdade!

Na ilha do Pico neva muito mais sem sombra de dúvida no que na Madeira, ou quando muito e em condições pontuais em S.Miguel a 1105 metros de altitude, mas mesmo assim o IM "prefere omitir" a queda de neve nos Açores sabe lá Deus porquê...O que nos vale é que ao menos as fotos e as webcams não nos deixam mentir!

E não é apenas em relação à neve. Por exemplo ventos na ordem dos 100km/h ou ondulação de 5-6metros o IM prefere colocar a Madeira em alerta laranja (valha-nos Deus), quando ainda essa semana toda tivemos ondulação a rondar esse mesmo valor ou mais até, e os Açores tiveram sempre o alerta verde... ou seja sem alerta  e o mesmo se aplica para os ventos..

Por isso que eu sempre digo que nunca me fiei nesses alertas do IM do continente português em relação aos Açores. Ao contrário opto pelas previsões locais que ao menos são sempre mais seguras e fidedignas.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2009 às 08:52)

Previsão significativa do IM para a manhã de amanhã...


----------



## Sunderlandz (15 Dez 2009 às 09:03)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Por isso que eu sempre digo que nunca me fiei nesses alertas do IM do continente português em relação aos Açores. Ao contrário opto pelas previsões locais que ao menos são sempre mais seguras e fidedignas.



Com o devido respeito, na minha opinião o pessoal do IM não passam de uma cambada de "amadores"! Prefiro orientar-me pelas imagens de satelite ou por outras fontes Internacionais, que no meu entender são mais fiáveis e são muito mais despachados nas actualizações...

cumps


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 09:06)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois é amigo, ora aí está uma grande verdade!
> 
> Na ilha do Pico neva muito mais sem sombra de dúvida no que na Madeira, ou quando muito e em condições pontuais em S.Miguel a 1105 metros de altitude, mas mesmo assim o IM "prefere omitir" a queda de neve nos Açores sabe lá Deus porquê...O que nos vale é que ao menos as fotos e as webcams não nos deixam mentir!
> 
> ...




Como já foi referido por outros, provavelmente tem a ver com a realidade social das montanhas da Madeira e a do Pico. Que não são comparáveis, na Madeira há vias de comunicação importantes que atravessam a montanha, há populações, e ainda o turismo, todos os dias devem andar centenas senão milhares de turistas a caminhar nos montes e levadas na Madeira, sendo relativamente frequentes os problemas causados pelas mudanças de tempo.

Relativamente ao vento e ondulação, é diferente o risco numa zona mais habituada a ela (Açores), tal como no continente é diferente o risco de teres determinada temperatura muito fria em Bragança ou em Faro.

Mas nestas coisas, nada como se dirigirem directamente ao IM e exporem as vossas razões, de forma civilizada, é assim que se ajuda a melhorar o que se pensa estar mal.


----------



## raposo_744 (15 Dez 2009 às 11:17)

Vince disse:


> Como já foi referido por outros, provavelmente tem a ver com a realidade social das montanhas da Madeira e a do Pico. Que não são comparáveis, na Madeira há vias de comunicação importantes que atravessam a montanha, há populações, e ainda o turismo, todos os dias devem andar centenas senão milhares de turistas a caminhar nos montes e levadas na Madeira, sendo relativamente frequentes os problemas causados pelas mudanças de tempo.
> 
> Relativamente ao vento e ondulação, é diferente o risco numa zona mais habituada a ela (Açores), tal como no continente é diferente o risco de teres determinada temperatura muito fria em Bragança ou em Faro.
> 
> Mas nestas coisas, nada como se dirigirem directamente ao IM e exporem as vossas razões, de forma civilizada, é assim que se ajuda a melhorar o que se pensa estar mal.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 11:27)

Vince disse:


> Como já foi referido por outros, provavelmente tem a ver com a realidade social das montanhas da Madeira e a do Pico. Que não são comparáveis, na Madeira há vias de comunicação importantes que atravessam a montanha, há populações, e ainda o turismo, todos os dias devem andar centenas senão milhares de turistas a caminhar nos montes e levadas na Madeira, sendo relativamente frequentes os problemas causados pelas mudanças de tempo.
> 
> Relativamente ao vento e ondulação, é diferente o risco numa zona mais habituada a ela (Açores), tal como no continente é diferente o risco de teres determinada temperatura muito fria em Bragança ou em Faro.
> 
> Mas nestas coisas, nada como se dirigirem directamente ao IM e exporem as vossas razões, de forma civilizada, é assim que se ajuda a melhorar o que se pensa estar mal.



Não sei se tens conhecimento mas no Pico existe a casa da montanha a 1300/1400 metros de altitude. E tem estradas que atravessam a montanha a mais de 1200 metros, altitudes onde muitas vezes neva durante o inverno. Acho que se justificaria essa informação. Por exemplo o ano passado com a vaga de frio fizeram referencia para a queda de neve aqui para S. Miguel acima dos 1000 metros e que eu saiba, o unico local acima dos 1000 m na ilha é o Pico da Vara, que não tem acesso de carro ao topo, apenas caminhos pedestres normalmente apenas usados mais no verão pelos turistas, logo tb não se justificava a informação neve naquela altura, pois como digo naquele ponto da ilha nao existe circulação automovel e os turistas de inverno sao em numero reduzido.


----------



## iceworld (15 Dez 2009 às 11:45)

Pedro disse:


> Previsão significativa do IM para a manhã de amanhã...



Alteraram bastante os valores os valores das temperaturas.
Coimbra já teve mínima de 2º prevista e e máxima de 10º agora já vamos em 6º/13º.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Não sei se tens conhecimento mas no Pico existe a casa da montanha a 1300/1400 metros de altitude. E tem estradas que atravessam a montanha a mais de 1200 metros, altitudes onde muitas vezes neva durante o inverno. Acho que se justificaria essa informação. Por exemplo o ano passado com a vaga de frio fizeram referencia para a queda de neve aqui para S. Miguel acima dos 1000 metros e que eu saiba, o unico local acima dos 1000 m na ilha é o Pico da Vara, que não tem acesso de carro ao topo, apenas caminhos pedestres normalmente apenas usados mais no verão pelos turistas, logo tb não se justificava a informação neve naquela altura, pois como digo naquele ponto da ilha nao existe circulação automovel e os turistas de inverno sao em numero reduzido.



Sei, conheço ambas as realidades, já estive no Pico uma vez e várias nas montanhas da Madeira.
Como disse, é a população interessada que se deve mexer, podem começar por fazer chegar as vossas impressões ao IM directamente:

*Formulário de contacto:*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/siteinfo/contactos.jsp

*Instituto de Meteorologia *
Rua C do Aeroporto
1749-077 Lisboa, Portugal
Telefone (351) 218 447 000
Fax (351) 218 402 370


----------



## snowstorm (15 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

Espero para ver o que vem... Aqui será só chuva... mas pelo menos fico contente por ver a neve na TV.
A imagem das massas de ar às 11h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 11:54)

Vince disse:


> Sei, conheço ambas as realidades, já estive no Pico uma vez e várias nas montanhas da Madeira.
> Como disse, é a população interessada que se deve mexer, podem começar por fazer chegar as vossas impressões ao IM directamente:
> 
> *Formulário de contacto:*
> ...



Obrigado pela informação! Só por esta razão é que o forum é espetacular


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Bom dia olhando aos modelos parece que existem bastante consenso entre os modelos principais ECM e GFS que dizem que o "mau tempo" vai chegar para ficar apesar da precipitação ainda seja uma grande incógnita.
Resolvi postar porque achei muito engraçada as previsões que os modelos estão a dar para daqui a 6/7, destacando-se claramente neste aspecto (apesar do GFS se ter aproximado nesta run) de um enorme temporal a partir da proxima Segunda-feira prolongando-se pelo menos até dia de Natal !!

Este ano o ECM tem mostrado alguns cenários desses a alguns dias de distância ... mas vamos a ver o que sobre daquilo que os modelos mostram !!
Se o ECM calha-se a acertar o que acho que existe 0,001% de hipóteses de tal acontecer então teriamos enormes problemas !!
Apenas uma coisa de destacar, li num site em Françes que um daqueles que vê o tempo através da actividade solar, força electromagnética da terra e sei lá mais o que preve para entre 21/25 nomeadamente no dia 23 uma enorme tempestade a atingir a França (a previsão dele era para a França).
O que ele disse já tem 2 meses, e reafirmou há um mês atrás !!

Pergunto: será que ele vai acertar ???

PS: Aquele cenário modelado pelo ECM daria ventos de mais de 140 km/h nas zonas altas e 120 km/h no litoral e creio que naquela situação seria precipitações enormes em alguns locais


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2009 às 12:45)

O ECM hoje tem a precipitação aberta ao publico e é assim, amanhã será o dia mais chuvoso desde que começou o ano hidrológico, a partir de 6ªfeira a precipitação será forte com abrandamento no sábado. Depois é Domingo com precipitação forte, 2ªfeira está mais vago.Atenção que a partir do dia 22 poderão ser dias com chuva forte a muito forte durante pelo menos 3 dias. Mesmo o GFS nesta 2ªquinzena de Dezembro pode chover mais do que choveu este ano todo de 2009.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

Sendo assim é muito provável que a noite de natal seja passada à chuva... nada mau...


----------



## carlosf (15 Dez 2009 às 13:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM hoje tem a precipitação aberta ao publico e é assim, amanhã será o dia mais chuvoso desde que começou o ano hidrológico, a partir de 6ªfeira a precipitação será forte com abrandamento no sábado. Depois é Domingo com precipitação forte, 2ªfeira está mais vago.Atenção que a partir do dia 22 poderão ser dias com chuva forte a muito forte durante pelo menos 3 dias. *Mesmo o GFS nesta 2ªquinzena de Dezembro pode chover mais do que choveu este ano todo de 2009*.


 Isso é possivel??


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2009 às 13:18)

Gostei desta imagem...!
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/espana?w=21


----------



## stormy (15 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

boas
a run das 06z do GFS aponta para cotas baixas no norte e centro entre as 00h e as 12h de amanha, no sul as cotas serao superiores devido ao facto do ar maritimo entrar ja durante a tarde enquanto nos locais a norte de setubal-evora a massa quente entrará mais tarde e a precepitaçao dar-se-há ainda em ar pré frontal
na 4f estaremos sob fluxo de W/NW numa massa maritima pouco fria pelo que as cotas deverao ser superiores a 800-1100m


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 13:27)

A próxima madrugada/manhã pode ser muito interessante em termos nacionais, com neve a cotas médias no interior norte/centro e trovoadas no sul (sobretudo litorais)

Mas nesta saída (6z) a cota em relação a ontem aumentou um pouco para a próxima madrugada e diminuiu um pouco a precipitação no nordeste.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Desculpem a pergunta, mas a previsão de queda e neve a partir dos 400 m não estará exagerada. Estive a vero GFS e a cota em Bragança anda á volta dos 900 m


----------



## Snow (15 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Desculpem a pergunta, mas a previsão de queda e neve a partir dos 400 m não estará exagerada. Estive a vero GFS e a cota em Bragança anda á volta dos 900 m



De acordo com os modelos sim.

O IM faz estas previsões tendo em conta o frio acumulado a superfície, que poderá fazer baixar as cotas de neve.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 13:55)

Acredito numa cota de 600/800m no interior norte centro mas oxalá que seja inferior e que haja bons registos para partilhar


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tempo-meteorologia-neve-frio-temperaturas-tvi24/1110264-4071.html

afinal vai ou não nevar em locais pouco habituais esta noite???


----------



## Snow (15 Dez 2009 às 14:06)

cardu disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/tempo-meteorologia-neve-frio-temperaturas-tvi24/1110264-4071.html
> 
> afinal vai ou não nevar em locais pouco habituais esta noite???



Não, de acordo com as informações disponíveis.

Modelos e análises


----------



## filipept (15 Dez 2009 às 14:30)

Os mapas de precipitação do ECM estão abertos hoje. Eles indicam uma chegada mais cedo da precipitação, o que poderá fazer grande diferença, em especial a norte, que chegará já durante a noite. Penso que esse factor mais algum frio instalado pode dar as cotas anunciadas pelo IM.
Olhando apenas para o GFS a precipitação entra um bocado tarde e com temperaturas mais elevadas, o ECM coloca a precipitação a entrar mais rápido.

Interessante vai ser a semana de Natal, aliás, segundo as previsões actuais será interessante e preocupante. Pelo menos acabava com a seca metereológica em todo o território PT (nós aqui no Minho já não estamos em seca de certeza, longe disso  ).


----------



## CidadeNeve (15 Dez 2009 às 14:42)

Alo a todos! Alguem me sabe dizer a que horas saem os avisos da protecção ciivil? Não consigo encontrar essa info no site do IM. Pode parecer excesso de zelo, mas queria saber se me devo preocupar com o tempo logo de madrugada, de manha e se se trabalha amanhã (lolol).  

cumprimentos


----------



## Chingula (15 Dez 2009 às 14:50)

> Por isso que eu sempre digo que nunca me fiei nesses alertas do IM do continente português em relação aos Açores. Ao contrário opto pelas previsões locais que ao menos são sempre mais seguras e fidedignas.




Tenho apenas a informar que os "alertas" nos Açores são da competência e responsabilidade do I.M. Açoreano...Hoje na Nordela no passado em Santa Maria.
Cumpts


----------



## *Marta* (15 Dez 2009 às 15:04)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Alo a todos! Alguem me sabe dizer a que horas saem os avisos da protecção ciivil? Não consigo encontrar essa info no site do IM. Pode parecer excesso de zelo, mas queria saber se me devo preocupar com o tempo logo de madrugada, de manha e se se trabalha amanhã (lolol).
> 
> cumprimentos




Os do IM já saíram!! Alerta amarelo para neve acima dos 400 metros, a partir das 00 horas.
Pelo sim, pelo não, levo trabalho para casa hoje, para o caso de amanhã não poder vir!! LOL


----------



## Y2KBOY (15 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

so uma pequena pergunta!

alguem me sabe dizer porque é que no site http://www.meteociel.fr/ alguns dos modelos deixaram de funcionar?

a imagem simplesmente nao aparece!! está a acontecer a mais alguem?

alguem me sabe dizer outro site onde encontre os mesmos modelos ou semelhantes?


----------



## seqmad (15 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

Bom, essa previsão do ECM para toda a semana de Natal é incrível! Acho que vou arranjar um barco! Ainda por cima o GFS está mais ou menos de acordo. Que depressão enorme! Alguém consegue calcular a partir dos modelos qual o total de precipitação que prevêem desde amanhã até dia 26?


----------



## Y2KBOY (15 Dez 2009 às 15:26)

cá para mim ainda vai haver surpresas ainda hoje aqui para o norte!!

a frente aproxima-se rapidamente, e ao frio que está instalado , penso que a chuva (neve) vai apanhar o frio antes de ele ter tempo de sair!!

alguem me pode dizer o que se passa com o site www.meteociel.fr?:sad:


----------



## Y2KBOY (15 Dez 2009 às 15:30)

vá!acreditem que é posivel 

todos se lembram do "nevão" do inicio do ano!? pois bem!!aqui no monte da assunção (450+-) passado dois dias desse nevão, deu-me na telha e fui la, la para o final do dia... e não é que nevou!!não acumulou porque tinha muita agua ja no chão, mas podem querer que ela caiu e bem durante uma hora...

infelizmente estava sozinho....

acreditem que tudo é possivel


----------



## frederico (15 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Onde estão a ver a previsão de precipitação do ECMWF?


----------



## seqmad (15 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

frederico disse:


> Onde estão a ver a previsão de precipitação do ECMWF?



Clica no mapazinho do canto superior esquerdo da homepage.

Afinal fiz eu o cálculo: cerca de 140mm aqui para a zona de Lisboa desde amanhã até dia 25, tanto pelo ECM como pelo GFS, que batem certo, e mais 40mm pelo GFS até 27. Claro que sei que isto não é para ser levado à letra, mas sempre é uma tendência clara...


----------



## rozzo (15 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

Vendo os valores do GFS da temperatura a vários níveis, às 18h, o ponto mais próxima de Lisboa tem aos 925hPa 4º, aos 850hPa 6º, portanto uma inversão importante.. Mesmo ar quente a entrar nos níveis médios.
O freezing level está perto dos 700hPa, onde estarão 0º..

Se houver neve em cotas médias/baixas por estas paragens, eu passo a acreditar em milagres!


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

frederico disse:


> Onde estão a ver a previsão de precipitação do ECMWF?



O ECMWF não tem o output de precipitação, essa previsão de muita chuva para o Natal é apenas um interpretação dos outros dados fornecidos pelo modelo. Para essa altura, o ECM coloca uma potente depressão a noroeste da península que nos iria deixar muita chuva e vento.

No entanto, o IM tem um output de precipitação baseado no ECM, mas apenas para curto/médio prazo.

EDIT: Ao que parece, no site no oficial do ECMWF, há mesmo um mapa onde se consegue ver a precipitação, como diz o seqmad. Estava-me apenas a referir ao Meteociel, peço desculpa.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

frederico disse:


> Onde estão a ver a previsão de precipitação do ECMWF?



http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

Já saiu a sondagem de hoje, e infelizmente confirma temperaturas negativas apenas aos 3013 metros. A sondagem até está ligeiramente pior que o previsto ontem, ou por diminuição do frio, ou devido a uma pequena antecipação da superfície frontal.

850hPa   3.8 vs 3.2 (previsão ontem)
500hPa  -15.9   vs -16.4 (previsão ontem) 

Mesmo contando com arrasto de frio de níveis mais altos com a precipitação e com a sobrevivência da neve ao longo de mais de mil metros positivos, parece-me difícil haver surpresas de cotas baixas nesta região e todo o sul.


----------



## Jota 21 (15 Dez 2009 às 16:03)

Não gosto de comentar previsões a médio prazo mas a próxima semana promete São previsões espectaculares...
 Talvez acabasse com a seca que ainda se regista na zona sul do nosso país e desse alegrias ao membros algarvios deste fórum que andam há semanas e semanas em desespero total


----------



## Levante (15 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Pelo Sat24 parece evidente que a chegada da instabilidade vai acontecer mais cedo que o previsto.
Penso que pela hora de jantar já estou a fazer nowcasting 
Esperemos que a linha de instabilidade que vem da Madeira se mantenha activa. E ao chocar com esta massa de ar frio até pode ocorrer alguma surpresa localizada.
Como já foi dito, a precipitação deve começar pelo barlavento algarvio.
Esta situação parece-me propícia a fenómenos convectivos, e acho que é desta que ultrapassamos os 10mm diários no litoral do sotavento algarvio, acompanhados de vento forte de sul e possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## godzila (15 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Esta ultima saída do modelo GFS está uma vergonha, não se vê nada está tudo preto lol
Deve ter sido o frio que deu cabo dele.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 16:31)

Por aqui o céu já está completamente coberto.E continua bastante frio.Se o IM pôs Castelo Branco em Alerta amarelo pela possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 400m, acredito que por cá aconteça o mesmo, pelo menos em S.Mamede. !!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2009 às 17:08)

Previsão da AEMET para amanhã na Península:

_EN LA VERTIENTES ATLANTICA Y CANTABRICA DE LA PENINSULA, CEUTA Y MELILLA, PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O LOCALMENTE MODERADAS, QUE SE IRAN EXTENDIENDO DESDE EL SUROESTE Y OESTE HACIA EL NORESTE A LO LARGO DEL DIA, CON PROBABILIDAD DE QUE LLEGUEN A SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN PONTEVEDRA; PODRAN EXTENDERSE AL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, CON MENOS PROBABILIDAD CUANTO MAS AL ESTE.
COTA DE NIEVE: *EN LA MITAD NORTE Y ZONA CENTRO, 100 A 300 M SUBIENDO A PARTIR DE LA TARDE A 400M* EN PIRINEOS, 600 A 1300M EN LOS SISTEMAS CANTABRICO E IBERICO, 1500 A 1700M EN EL SISTEMA CENTRAL; EN ANDALUCIA, DE 1600 M SUBIENDO POR ENCIMA DE 1900 M. _

Razões que aponto para a possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas no interior: acumulação de ar frio junto ao solo.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

Espero que não levem a mal pois não é uma critica mas acho que este modelos estão passados dos carretos de vez
o GFS depois do ECM ter posto 960 a Noroeste de Portugal tb ele coloca imagine-se 960 hpa a noroeste de Portugal mas perto da Galiza !!
Neste momento garantido apenas é que amanhã está de chuva e quinta de sol ... o resto não se sabe onde e quando !!


----------



## JoCa (15 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

Boa tarde a todos! 
Por que será que uma massa de ar frio nunca trás uma superficíe frontal associada? Cada vez que entra o ar frio nunca temos as tão desejadas nuvens por perto, não é? Porquê?
Se alguém souber responder, obrigado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

Só uma coisa estas células que estão a SW de portugal podem vir


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 18:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Só uma coisa estas células que estão a SW de portugal podem vir



espero que se aguentem, dariam um bom "espetaculo"
e pelo trajecto parece que vem mesmo para aqui.


----------



## filipept (15 Dez 2009 às 18:19)

O GFS está remodelado, a primeira impressão que tenho é que agora tem melhor definição, vamso ver se também conseguirá ser mais apurado que os outros modelos  (vou tentar ver que mudanças foram introduzidas no novo GFS)


----------



## JoCa (15 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Por que será que quando entra uma massa de ar frio pelo território nunca trás uma superficíe frontal associada? Cada vez que temos entrada de ar frio as desejadas nuvens nuncam andam por perto. Aloguém sabe a razão?
Obrigado.


----------



## squidward (15 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

mais logo é possível nevar no Montejunto?


----------



## bewild (15 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

squidward disse:


> mais logo é possível nevar no Montejunto?



Olha para te responder a essa questão sinceramente não sei mas eu vou lá estar.

Estou com grandes expectativas para hoje.


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2009 às 18:42)

filipept disse:


> O GFS está remodelado, a primeira impressão que tenho é que agora tem melhor definição, vamso ver se também conseguirá ser mais apurado que os outros modelos  (vou tentar ver que mudanças foram introduzidas no novo GFS)



A resolução é a mesma, implementaram a paralela hoje.


----------



## irpsit (15 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

Desejo a todos que vejam neve ainda hoje aí em Portugal!
Pelo menos para aqueles acima dos 400 metros há hipóteses, para lá de Braga, Viseu, Guarda, Bragança, Castelo Branco...
A frente a SW e as células já estão a entrar....


----------



## JoãoDias (15 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

bewild disse:


> Olha para te responder a essa questão sinceramente não sei mas eu vou lá estar.
> 
> Estou com grandes expectativas para hoje.



Sinceramente não percebo como é possível estar-se com expectativas com a situação sinóptica prevista mas vocês é que sabem. Uma frente de SW não dá neve em locais pouco habituais, por muito ar frio que esteja instalado previamente.

À altitude a que está o Montejunto só acredito em neve no interior norte e mesmo assim com algumas reservas.


----------



## chuvinha (15 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Uma perguntinha aos expert cá do fórum: a chuva que se prevê para amanhã , em Lisboa , é forte, moderada ou forte? eo vento? obrigada desde já pelas respostas a uma frequentadora assidua do forum, mas que não entende nada de meteorologia....


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

Segunda as previsões agora anunciadas na RTP1 o IM está mesmo confiante. Até o alto alentejo vai ser, segundo eles, contemplado com alguma neve!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

pedroesteves disse:


> Segunda as previsões agora anunciadas na RTP1 o IM está mesmo confiante. Até o alto alentejo vai ser, segundo eles, contemplado com alguma neve!



Eu não acreditaria nessa situação....

Espera-se uma noite interessante para estes lados


----------



## vinc7e (15 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu não acreditaria nessa situação....
> 
> Espera-se uma noite interessante para estes lados




Eu acredito perfeitamente...às 18h Portalegre já ia nos *2.5ºC*
e com céu nublado...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

IM Distritos do norte e centro alerta amarelo..os do sul sem alertas! desapareceram :S


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2009 às 19:14)

então mas ainda há quem duvide que vá nevar em Portalegre???

segundo o gfs até vfxira tem tracinhos brancos mas claro que aqui não vai nevar mas em sintra acredito perfeitamente


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Segundo a Dra.Ilda Novo, ainda à pouco na RTP1, anunciou que para a madrugada de hoje é provável que neve na cidade de Portalegre. Sendo que S.Mamede tem 1025m...o cenário será fantástico.Cá estarei para poder comprovar ou não as previsões.


----------



## ACalado (15 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

cardu disse:


> então mas ainda há quem duvide que vá nevar em Portalegre???
> 
> segundo o gfs até vfxira tem tracinhos brancos mas claro que aqui não vai nevar mas em sintra acredito perfeitamente



Por ter tracinhos de neve não que dizer que neve ou não. os tracinhos é o risco de neve e nem sequer tem legenda portanto acho que não devemos dar valor a isso. Neste momento os modelos passam para segundo plano, agora é fazer nowcasting ou seja ver imagens de satélite, radar e claro está tomar atenção as temperaturas


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Aqui em Viseu estou com alguma esperança. Mas não muita.


----------



## Agreste (15 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

Em termos de temperatura Portalegre tem muito bom aspecto... já em termos de precipitação a coisa pode não se concretizar...


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2009 às 19:29)

na pampilhosa da serra também aposto que vai lá nevar.... a esta hora apenas 1 grau segundo o IM....

gostava de saber o que se passará pelos lados de Arganil


----------



## rochas (15 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

Boas a todos, 

Aqui por Oleiros - CB, a esta hora já tenho 1,5 graus  também estou a espera de ver o elemento branco por estas bandas. 

cumps


----------



## godzila (15 Dez 2009 às 19:37)

cardu disse:


> na pampilhosa da serra também aposto que vai lá nevar.... a esta hora apenas 1 grau segundo o IM....
> 
> gostava de saber o que se passará pelos lados de Arganil



ora um membo da minha terra lol
só falta saber que é o amigo cardu


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

cardu disse:


> então mas ainda há quem duvide que vá nevar em Portalegre???
> 
> segundo o gfs até vfxira tem tracinhos brancos mas claro que aqui não vai nevar mas em sintra acredito perfeitamente



Quem te vê falar assim até pensa que é certo que neve em Portalegre... pois eu duvido! Não está posto de parte, naturalmente, mas a temperatura ás 19 já subiu dos tais 2,5 para 3,4ºC... muito mau sinal, pois pode indicar o aumento de temperatura com a entrada da frente e se assim for, a temperatura já não desce mais. 

Quanto a Sintra... era muito bonito, mas vai ser muito dificil. Acredito em cotas médias entre 600/800 metros. Acho pode nevar em S.Mamede, por exemplo, e isso já seria muito bom.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2009 às 20:12)

Acabo de reparar numa coisa muito estranho... o GFS previu nesta run das 12 um acentuado arrefecimento para a noite de Sábado, com possibilidades de precipitação. Fui ver ao snowforecast da Serra da Estrela, e vejo isto:





Como se vê, coloca "apenas" cerca de -5ºC nessa noite, mas com a linha isotérmica dos 0ºC à cota 0 m! Até o windguru, para a Torre, coloca a iso á mesma cota, mas com temperatura na Torre entre -1ºC e -2ºC!! Que raio de modelação é esta? Algum erro?


----------



## rodrigom (15 Dez 2009 às 20:19)

é um erro decerteza


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Dez 2009 às 20:24)

Eu vi no snowforecast e pensei que fosse um erro normal, mas quando o vi também no windguru... espera lá! A ser um erro, é claramente do GFS, que é o modelo com o qual estes dois sites se baseiam!


----------



## godzila (15 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

Boa noite eu gostaria de saber se conseguem ver o gráfico da pagina do frimeteo correspondente á previsão a 7 dias.
É que eu desde o meio dia não consigo ver nada só dá para ver a tabela mas não dá para ver o meteograma.


----------



## ALV72 (15 Dez 2009 às 20:58)

cardu disse:


> na pampilhosa da serra também aposto que vai lá nevar.... a esta hora apenas 1 grau segundo o IM....
> 
> gostava de saber o que se passará pelos lados de Arganil




E a nevar lá também neva concerteza na Serra da Lousã com os seus 1200m +-, pelo menos esperemos que sim.

Joao


----------



## Stinger (15 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

godzila disse:


> Boa noite eu gostaria de saber se conseguem ver o gráfico da pagina do frimeteo correspondente á previsão a 7 dias.
> É que eu desde o meio dia não consigo ver nada só dá para ver a tabela mas não dá para ver o meteograma.



Eu tambem nao consegui ... 

Devem estar a mudar o sistema pa ser mais fiavel


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2009 às 21:06)

godzila disse:


> ora um membo da minha terra lol
> só falta saber que é o amigo cardu



os meus pais é que são do concelho de arganil....

eu sou de Tomar mas agora estou em vfxira


----------



## Marcos (15 Dez 2009 às 22:06)

Boas noites e que sejam brancas...aqui em Celorico da beira a 580m altitude estão neste momento +1,9ºC, tenho esperança de ver os flocos brancos a cair, o que acham???penso que a precipitação deve entrar a partir 3.00 da manhã....fui á varanda e não vejo as estrelas por isso acho que deve haver nebulosidade o que é bom...vamos lá ver.........atenção quando puderem ponham os olhos nas runs para sabado e domingo a coisa promete se assim se manterem...tempestade de neve para sabado???


----------



## JoãoDias (15 Dez 2009 às 23:03)

Bem engraçada a run das 18h para o Natal, com neve em boa quantidade a cotas médias. Claro que falta muito tempo mas não deixa de ser uma tendência interessante...


----------



## icewoman (15 Dez 2009 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

Alguém pode informar-me de que como irá estar o tempo na ilha da Madeira? quais as previsões? trovoada frequente e chuva forte a partir de dia 17?

obrigada.


----------



## ridelightning (16 Dez 2009 às 00:45)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois é amigo, ora aí está uma grande verdade!
> 
> Na ilha do Pico neva muito mais sem sombra de dúvida no que na Madeira, ou quando muito e em condições pontuais em S.Miguel a 1105 metros de altitude, mas mesmo assim o IM "prefere omitir" a queda de neve nos Açores sabe lá Deus porquê...O que nos vale é que ao menos as fotos e as webcams não nos deixam mentir!
> 
> ...



O IM não emite alertas, emite avisos. Alertas é com Protecção Civil.

Os avisos dos Açores são emitidos pelos meteorologistas da Delegação Regional dos Açores, também responsáveis pelas previsões locais.


----------



## mirra (16 Dez 2009 às 02:25)

Boa noite 
Sou novo cá... Mas vi uma previsao na internet que fiquei de boca aberta :O 
aqui vai : 







Previsao de tempo do MSN ...

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## CidadeNeve (16 Dez 2009 às 09:41)

mirra disse:


> Boa noite
> Sou novo cá... Mas vi uma previsao na internet que fiquei de boca aberta :O
> aqui vai :
> 
> ...



São modelos gerados automaticamente e não têm em conta todas as variáveis que influenciam o estado do tempo. Por norma, tabelam tudo pelo extremo (são mais alarmistas ou mais conservadoras). Mas nunca se sabe, às vezes a física auto calculada por Pentium's II bate a previsão humana...


----------



## tpais (16 Dez 2009 às 10:26)

Bom dia a todos,
este choque de massas parece ter ainda assim surpreendido muitos pela capacidade do frio permanecer à superficie. E falando de camadas apresento aqui uma figura para discussão. Trata-se das temperaturas de hoje por volta das 8h30 da manha medidas pelo sistema da Estradas de Portugal localizado na Torre e na zona das Penhas Douradas, Serra da Estrela. 

http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AQqSMawmxtB_ZHBkYjVnOF8xOWRydjRqN2Nj&hl=en

[Adenda:Não consegui por a imagem por isso segue o link para a mesma.]

Vejam bem como está bem mais "quentinho" na Torre (1990 metros) do que nas Penhas (~1200m)!! Inversão termica ou avaria dos termometros?? Significa isto que a massa de ar humida e quente está literalmente a saltar por cima da massa de ar frio densa à superficie?
Abraço a todos e boas "caças"


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2009 às 10:54)

tpais disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> este choque de massas parece ter ainda assim surpreendido muitos pela capacidade do frio permanecer à superficie. E falando de camadas apresento aqui uma figura para discussão. Trata-se das temperaturas de hoje por volta das 8h30 da manha medidas pelo sistema da Estradas de Portugal localizado na Torre e na zona das Penhas Douradas, Serra da Estrela.
> 
> http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AQqSMawmxtB_ZHBkYjVnOF8xOWRydjRqN2Nj&hl=en
> ...



Sim é isso mesmo, não há avarias!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia ... olhando aos modelos o que posso dizer olhando ao GFS é parece-me que esta actualização é uma versão bastante pior do que a ultima,
mas relativamente a isso conversaremos na Segunda !!

Analisando os modelos pelo menos o GFS, o que me apetece dizer relativamente áquela bela depressão que aparecia em cima do Centro e Sul na Sexta e no Sábado, é : "Olha que giro desapareceu quase tudo" !!

Aquela bela depressão que agora os modelos apontam para Segunda a Quarta Feira tb vai desaparecer quando faltarem 3/4 dias para a referida situação !!

Não acredito minimamente nos modelos este ano !!

PS: Parece que esta noite fez com que arrancasse do zero (cerca de 10 mm ocorridos esta noite em Faro)


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 11:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... olhando aos modelos o que posso dizer olhando ao GFS é parece-me que esta actualização é uma versão bastante pior do que a ultima,
> mas relativamente a isso conversaremos na Segunda !!
> 
> Analisando os modelos pelo menos o GFS, o que me apetece dizer relativamente áquela bela depressão que aparecia em cima do Centro e Sul na Sexta e no Sábado, é : "Olha que giro desapareceu quase tudo" !!
> ...



Aurélio assim é bom, vocês no Algarve têm turismo de praia o ano todo 

Mas de facto é verdade, parece q este ano os modelos dão tudo e chega-se à hora e não dão nada..


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 11:45)

Esta run é perfeita. 

É agora mostrada uma depressão de 985mb à nossa porta, que iria gerar uma frente praticamente estacionária de actividade moderada a forte.

Sobretudo no Litoral Centro e Interior Norte, estendendo-se depois às restantes regiões do País, poderiam ocorrer precipitações muito elevadas, perto de 80 milímetros no total.

Deixo-vos aqui a imagem da RUN.



























Trata-se da RUN das 6 horas, portanto representa apenas uma tendência. 

Mas o facto de estar a representar uma tendência poderá querer dizer mais alguma coisa...


----------



## GARFEL (16 Dez 2009 às 11:56)

BOAS
eu já disse e repito
embora seja mero aprendiz nunca vi as runs falharem tanto desde outubro para cá
alterações climáticas a porem em causa os modelos estabelecidos ?????
modelos então desactualizados ????
lembro-me de no ano passado ver algumas falhas( normalissimas) porque o clima é o que quer , quando quer e como quer e não o que queremos e quando queremos.
porém realmente este ano as runs dos 2 para mim mais fiáveis (ECM  e  GFS),
só contam de vespera (quase).


----------



## granizus (16 Dez 2009 às 12:03)

Boas,

Era lindo! O Alqueva até transbordava


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

granizus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Era lindo! O Alqueva até transbordava



Sim, realmente estamos a precisar de uma boa rega (aqui mais no Centro e Sul principalmente).

Mas como eu disse, é mostrado na RUN das 6 horas, o que representa apenas uma tendência, provavelmente na próxima RUN já não estará lá tanta precipitação.

Se fosse mostrada esta situação na RUN das 12 horas, aí sim era outra coisa...


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2009 às 12:28)

GARFEL disse:


> BOAS
> eu já disse e repito
> embora seja mero aprendiz nunca vi as runs falharem tanto desde outubro para cá
> alterações climáticas a porem em causa os modelos estabelecidos ?????
> ...



Nada disso, modelos sempre foram assim, certas situações mais estáveis, outras nem por isso, andam aos papeis, mas ano após ano melhoram. Há é pessoas que não compreendem a incerteza que o tempo encerra e exigem mais dos modelos do que eles podem dar. 

Exigem o impossível por não compreenderem a natureza caótica da atmosfera.


----------



## Kaparoger (16 Dez 2009 às 12:32)

Tive a ver a previsão para o fim de semana... o frio vai voltar em força ou é impressão minha??  para o fim de semana ha mais


----------



## rozzo (16 Dez 2009 às 12:35)

Os modelos estão cada vez melhores.. Não piores..
Claro que falham! São previsões, e em situações mais complexas os erros são maiores.

Mas o maior erro.. É HUMANO. Quando olhamos mal para eles, e tiramos conclusões erradas, ou pior, quando vemos neles o que queremos ver, e queríamos que acontecesse na realidade...

Como disse o Vince, é preciso ser racional ao utilizar estas ferramentas!



Olhem para hoje.. Os modelos foram maus? Há dias que eles nos vinham dizendo: Acreditem em neve a boas cotas no extremo NE do país, e esqueçam o resto! As cartas são evidentes!
E nós humanos a teimar em esperar neve sei lá onde..


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2009 às 12:47)

Kaparoger disse:


> Tive a ver a previsão para o fim de semana... o frio vai voltar em força ou é impressão minha??  para o fim de semana ha mais



Sim, mas segundo o GFS o frio  será mais a Norte pois estaremos sobre a influência de circulação Leste/Continental trazida  no bordo superior da depressão que afectará mais o sul..







Até lá ainda vai alterar...


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

Os modelos e seus respectivos ensembles gerados, são compostos por membros sendo que existem modelos que geram mais de 40 membros num Ensemble !!
Nós quando olhamos para um modelo e achamos que o membro mais importante é o operacional ou a run de controlo esquecemos dos restantes membros.
A meu ver esses membros são ainda mais importantes e por vezes acontece a run/membro de controlo ou a run/membro operacional estarem completamente desafasados dos restantes e então surgem aquelas runs esquisitissimas como por exemplo uma gerada pelo ECM e GFS salvo erro ainda ontem mostravam algures entre Segunda e Quarta uma depressão com 960 Hpa, a Noroeste de Portugal !!
Ora isso a meu ver é *completamente impossível*
Mas então o que origina isso ??
Ora bem os membros de um ensemble são gerados através "erros intencionais" causados na geração do membro, ou se quisermos consiste na adição de uma pertubação á geração do membro !
É do tipo: " E o que é que acontecia se eu pusesse isso ??

Ora bem o que se passa este ano ao contrário dos anos anteriores é que a atmosfera está mais complexa e mais dinâmica do que nos anos anteriores nomeadamente a Noroeste de Portugal em que tem havido uma forte anomalia no Z700, e isso tem complexado a atmosfera e então atendendo a a que atmosfera é bastante mais complexa do que imaginamos por vezes induz os modelos em erro.

Esses erros este ano tem sido enormes na avaliação das condições a mais de 120 horas, e ás vezes até mesmo a 72h.

Tal problema tem surgido tanto no GFS como ECM !!

Para o pessoal do Sul bom era que começassem a errar ao contrário, ou seja, não preverem nada de especial a 144 horas e depois quando estivessem mais perto da concretização a situação fosse fortemente potenciada 

PS: Desculpem qq asneira que possa ter dito !!


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

Onde está Portugal??





Impossível?? não!! já vi este cenário mais longe...tá claro que não deve ser com essa pressão mas algo potente se está a fabricar para esta altura.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Ora isso a meu ver é *completamente impossível*



Muito raro sim, impossível?

Podes ver este tópico do ciclone de 1941 em que a pressão foi mais baixa:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html


----------



## belem (16 Dez 2009 às 14:15)

O GFS é conhecido pela sua comédia e preferências e não tem feito pouco para manter cuidadosamente a sua reputação.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

belem disse:


> O GFS é conhecido pela sua comédia e preferências e não tem feito pouco para manter cuidadosamente a sua reputação.



Mas este cenário já não só mostrado pelo GFS atenção a isso...veremos os próximos dias.


----------



## Lousano (16 Dez 2009 às 14:24)

Se o vento com esta depressão já chegou aos 90 Km/h, com essa pressão só serviria para provocar danos.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 15:42)

Mas afinal o que se anda a cozinhar para o próximo fim de semana?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Dez 2009 às 15:54)

Hoje o meteorogista informou na RTPAçores que a depressão centrada próxima da ilha das Flores com 985hpa vai passar amanhã para os 983hpa, o que irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo com possibilidade de chuvas fortes, trovoadas e ondas e 7 metros no grupo ocidental, 5 a 6 no Central e 4 a 5 no Oriental. Apenas escapa o vento cuja rajadas não serão superiores a 70 km/h


----------



## Aurélio (16 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Hum .... o que é que será que vai sair daqui depois de Sábado 

Tudo pode acontecer ... tudo pode acontecer mas ambos continuam a insistir em pressões extremamente baixas !!
Vamos a ver o que diz o ECM das 12h !!

PS: O AEMET ainda nem se atreveu a fazer a actualização, tal a incerteza do que pode acontecer !!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2009 às 17:11)

Tenho fé no fim-se-semana:


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

Com a incerteza reinante não é fácil comentar modelos, mas genericamente será isto que é provável que aconteça:

Sexta de manhã entra uma frente, mais activa que esta, sendo que a quantidade de precipitação prevista pelo GFS vai variando de saída para saída, mas a frente está assegurada.

Após a deslocação da depressão responsável por essa frente para este, começam a entrar ventos de nordeste, pelo menos no norte do país. Como haverá ainda muito frio no norte de Espanha e em França, alguma horas de advecção provocam logo uma outra entrada fria. A noite de Sábado para Domingo promete ser gelada a norte. A afectação do frio ao sul do país está dependente do posicionamento final do centro da depressão, difícil de modelar, só haverá certezas em cima da hora.

No final do dia de Domingo, início de Segunda aproxima-se outra depressão, que provocará alguma chuva em todo o país, e dependendo do frio instalado poderá deixar neve, algo parecido ao que aconteceu esta noite. Essa depressão vai sendo alimentada por ar frio do norte e vai-se fortalecendo. A partir de Terça 22 é muito provável, todos os modelos o mostram, que teremos uma grande festa em todo o país, não sendo de descartar cenários de ventos muito fortes, precipitações intensas e pressões atmosféricas mais baixas que o habitual.

Por fim, dia 24 prevejo que os membros algarvios do fórum venham postar afirmações do tipo 'choveu mais nos últimos 8 dias que desde Fevereiro até meio de Dezembro' ou 'já estou farto da chuva'. Esperemos que assim seja.


----------



## Kaparoger (16 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

Sabado domingo e segunda vai estar muito  novamente... penso eu d k!!


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2009 às 17:51)

Pelo visto poderei ter problemas ao passar na madrugada de domingo para segunda na zona de castro daire. O regresso do jogo vai ser com neve na zona de Viseu e Vila Real?
brrr


----------



## Kaparoger (16 Dez 2009 às 17:58)

Pois se calhar pro fim de semana vai vir + uma carrada de neve!! Pena n vir para aki... apesar disso ontem se a temperatura baixa 1.5º/2º nevaria bastante... asssim viu-se so um pouco de saraiva


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

VILA REAL disse:


> Pelo visto poderei ter problemas ao passar na madrugada de domingo para segunda na zona de castro daire. O regresso do jogo vai ser com neve na zona de Viseu e Vila Real?
> brrr



Arranja boleia


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Como estamos a cerca de uma semana do Natal, tenho mesmo de perguntar aos entendidos:
Quais são as previsões para o Natal para a região do Sabugal (Guarda)?


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 18:19)

Kaparoger disse:


> Pois se calhar pro fim de semana vai vir + uma carrada de neve!! Pena n vir para aki... apesar disso ontem se a temperatura baixa 1.5º/2º nevaria bastante... asssim viu-se so um pouco de saraiva



Venho pedir um favor que não escreva em resumo as palavras.
(desculpem o off topic)


Pelo o GFS que bela entrada de natal!
 Os modelos andam a insistir numa coisa bem complexa e extrema, em especial o GFS..


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Bem... hoje a chuva regressou de forma torrencial à cidade do Porto e já se ouvia pessoas nos cafés a comentar "que carago! chuva outra vez... " 
Há um "clima" generalizado entre as pessoas de alguma aversão à chuva, uma vez que este Outono tem sido extremamente chuvoso pelo distrito.
Realmente...neste momento ela só é verdadeiramente necessária no sul do país!
Por aqui, há é necessidade de algo novo...como o elemento branco.
Haja esperança para o próximo fim de semana... Depois do "grupel" e da "agua-nevezeca" que vi na noite passada em Paços de Ferreira, gostava de ver algo mais consistente com neve!


----------



## Lisboa001 (16 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

Quais os sites que consultam para consultarem modelos e temperaturas?
Aguardo respostas 
Cumpts


----------



## VerticalHorizon (16 Dez 2009 às 18:41)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Quais os sites que consultam para consultarem modelos e temperaturas?
> Aguardo respostas
> Cumpts



www.meteoalerta.com

Tem lá todos os modelos e afins na coluna da esquerda.


----------



## Lisboa001 (16 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> www.meteoalerta.com
> 
> Tem lá todos os modelos e afins na coluna da esquerda.



Boa, muito Obrigado


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 19:03)

Que espectacular saida do ECMWF!

Vento com fartura chuava até mais não, e muito mar, vão
 ser tipicos dias de inverno os que vêm ai poe esta saida do ECMWF.


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 19:09)

Parece que finalmente o GFS está a mostrar cenários de jeito.

Agora falta o ECM ir atrás e isto se concretizar mesmo. Era de facto muito bom.

Os modelos do freemeteo já estão disponíveis.


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 19:11)

Lightning disse:


> Parece que finalmente o GFS está a mostrar cenários de jeito.
> 
> Agora falta o ECM ir atrás e isto se concretizar mesmo. Era de facto muito bom.
> 
> Os modelos do freemeteo já estão disponíveis.





MELHOR não pode ser com esta saida das (12) que o ECMWF nos mostra, esta é uma bela saida!!

Quem nos dera que se concretizá-se!


----------



## Kaparoger (16 Dez 2009 às 19:19)

psm disse:


> MELHOR não pode ser com esta saida das (12) que o ECMWF nos mostra, esta é uma bela saida!!
> 
> Quem nos dera que se concretizá-se!





E isso quer dizer neve? frio? ou chuva??


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 19:22)

Kaparoger disse:


> E isso quer dizer neve? frio? ou chuva??



Tudo. Nas proporções devidas, neve mais ou menos onde nevou hoje. Para além disso que disseste há também vento e mar agitado.


----------



## psm (16 Dez 2009 às 19:23)

Kaparoger disse:


> E isso quer dizer neve? frio? ou chuva??



Muito vento, muita chuva e muito mar alteroso, inverno puro e duro!


----------



## Lightning (16 Dez 2009 às 19:25)

psm disse:


> Muito vento, muita chuva e muito mar alteroso, inverno puro e duro!



E também possibilidade de trovoadas.

Isto seria depressão atrás de depressão, praticamente com mais ou menos um dia de intervalo. Sempre a bombar... (isto falando no ECM, sim porque no GFS então NEM SE FALA ).


----------



## HotSpot (16 Dez 2009 às 19:53)

*Este não é o tópico para dizerem se gostam de chuva ou não....é para prever se vai chover ou não. *

Podem continuar a conversa aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/gosto-de-chuva-nao-de-chuva-4020.html


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

estão a sair os GFS das 18
vamos aver o que lá vem


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2009 às 21:58)

muito muito frio para sábado.
só é pena é que desta não vai haver agua para ninguem.
mas e indo e vendo.


----------



## Stinger (16 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

Precisamos de muita chuva e muito frio ao mesmo tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

A saga das depressões vai continuar


----------



## VerticalHorizon (17 Dez 2009 às 00:14)

godzila disse:


> muito muito frio para sábado.
> só é pena é que desta não vai haver agua para ninguem.
> mas e indo e vendo.



Não? não se arranja nadinha de precipitação?...


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

situação curiosa e perigosa duas depressões situadas nos Açores com um centro inferior a 1000 hpa


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Dez 2009 às 00:58)

A fazer fé no IM pode voltar a nevar no sábado.


----------



## icewoman (17 Dez 2009 às 01:08)

boa noite,

alguém pode explicar-me como interpreta-se estes gráficos / cartas...não sei se estes são os termos correctos  as cores têm significado?

obrigada..

apenas quero perceber mais destas situações..


----------



## mirra (17 Dez 2009 às 01:31)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> alguém pode explicar-me como interpreta-se estes gráficos / cartas...não sei se estes são os termos correctos  as cores têm significado?
> 
> ...



é como eu ... ate acho isto interessante... mas não pesco um chavo!

isto aqui em braga e secante... ou melhor... e molhante !! 

neve e que so de 20 em 20 anos!!


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2009 às 09:59)

outputs do GFS do MSW:
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=wind&starttime=1261008000

http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1261008000


http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=swell&starttime=1261008000


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2009 às 10:35)

amanhã e sabado uma depressao cavada em fase de enchimento aproximar-se-há do continente deslocando-se para SE em direcçao ao golfo de cadiz, preve-se precipitação forte especialmente no centro.
no quadrante norte da crirculação havera advecção fria de leste/nordeste ( uma massa siberiana que esta a afectar a europa e ilhas britanicas) e no quadrante sul uma advecção quente de sudoeste.
a regiao centro ficará na area de colisao das duas massas e na fronteira entre isos 0º a -4º e 5º.
a norte de lisboa-evora a precipitação deverá ser de neve a cotas de 500-700m ( especialmente durante a noite e sabado) enquanto no sul as cotas serao mais altas, em torno de 1000m.
no domingo a massa fria abrangerá todo o norte e centro com minimas baixas ( entre 5º e -5º) na maior parte das cidades.
2f uma frente reestablecera o fluxo perturbado de W e o resto da semana anteve-se algo tempestuosa.....


----------



## David sf (17 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

A saída operacional do GFS mete a iso 0 só no norte e centro, mas a esmagadora maioria dos ensembles e os restantes modelos põem a iso 0 até Sagres. A noite de Sábado para Domingo promete bater recordes de mínimas, depois no fim do dia de Domingo poderá repetir-se o que se passou na noite de Terça para Quarta passadas. 

Isto vale o que vale, pois é a run das 6h, mas o GFS prevê 170 mm até ao Natal em Lisboa, e 350 mm até ao fim do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2009 às 12:01)

Os modelos só se vê chuva e mais chuva que venha ela, que o Algarve precisa de muita. Esta run das 6 mete 100 mm e daqui até ao fim do ano 280 mm. A previsão do AEMET para Ayamonte, mete chuva todos os dias tirando hoje e sábado, de resto é chuva e muito vento principalmente dia 22 a 47km/h e dia 23 a 50km/h penso que seja vento médio, nunca vi valores tão altos de vento,


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Dez 2009 às 12:57)

Mas que fartura que aí vem e desta vez também para o sul...
Quando a esmola (previsão de abundantes chuvas ) é muita,
o pobre (normal pacatez do Inverno Português) desconfia.
Mas enquanto durar esta disposição dos centros depressionários 
que originam uma forte circulação de Nordeste em quase todo o Atlântico Norte,
enquanto o trajecto da circulação atmosférica dessa região  estiver associado 
ao   vasto e potente anticiclone da Gronelândia ,o normal passa a ser o anormal 
os centros depressionários vindos do Atlântico  "descem"  uns graus em Latitude e a Ibéria que normalmente os  sente de raspão , queda  em rota de colisão .
Este é o cenário para os próximos dias. Altamente favorável para generosas, até abundantes precipitações.
 Veremos quais serão as especificidades e particularidades que esta situação 
acarretará. Uma coisa parece assegurada: 
O Inverno entrará  com o seu Estatuto de General.
E nestas coisas também já se sabe que, o que é aqui escrito ( dito) hoje,
amanhã pode muito bem ser reescrito (desdito)...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Dez 2009 às 13:12)

Uma pergunta um pouco idiota!
Há alguma previsão de frio aqui para os Açores a curto ou médio prazo segundo os modelos?! 

Pergunta de leigo na matéria


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2009 às 13:20)

É isso que eu quero, depois de ter apanhado a vaga siberiana e temperaturas negativas todo-o-dia aqui em Viena, experienciar agora neves e tempo tempestuoso em Portugal neste próximo fim de semana e Natal. Portugal, aí vou eu.
Bom Natal a todos!



stormy disse:


> amanhã e sabado uma depressao cavada em fase de enchimento aproximar-se-há do continente deslocando-se para SE em direcçao ao golfo de cadiz, preve-se precipitação forte especialmente no centro.
> no quadrante norte da crirculação havera advecção fria de leste/nordeste ( uma massa siberiana que esta a afectar a europa e ilhas britanicas) e no quadrante sul uma advecção quente de sudoeste.
> a regiao centro ficará na area de colisao das duas massas e na fronteira entre isos 0º a -4º e 5º.
> a norte de lisboa-evora a precipitação deverá ser de neve a cotas de 500-700m ( especialmente durante a noite e sabado) enquanto no sul as cotas serao mais altas, em torno de 1000m.
> ...


----------



## stormy (17 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

irpsit disse:


> É isso que eu quero, depois de ter apanhado a vaga siberiana e temperaturas negativas todo-o-dia aqui em Viena, experienciar agora neves e tempo tempestuoso em Portugal neste próximo fim de semana e Natal. Portugal, aí vou eu.
> Bom Natal a todos!



com o fluxo de W espera-se que a T850 se situe em valores normais em todo o pais a partir da tarde ou noite de domingo.
o dia de sabado e a noite de domingo serão semelhantes á noite de 3f-4f, com condiçoes para freezing rain, devido á intrusao quente primeiro em altura é so depois a varrer o frio em superficie, domingo, e neve no sabado devido ao pós frontal.
as cotas serão semelhantes situando-se, sabado, a variar entre os 300-400m no NE e os 1000m no algarve.
no domingo a freezing rain ocorrerá em areas de inversao onde as temperaturas estejam negativas na camada de superficie ( como nesta ultima vez) e a neve a cotas de 400-1000m subindo para 1500-1800m ja na madrugada de 2f


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

Queria ver neve em Braga nessa noite...



stormy disse:


> com o fluxo de W espera-se que a T850 se situe em valores normais em todo o pais a partir da tarde ou noite de domingo.
> o dia de sabado e a noite de domingo serão semelhantes á noite de 3f-4f, com condiçoes para freezing rain, devido á intrusao quente primeiro em altura é so depois a varrer o frio em superficie, domingo, e neve no sabado devido ao pós frontal.
> as cotas serão semelhantes situando-se, sabado, a variar entre os 300-400m no NE e os 1000m no algarve.
> no domingo a freezing rain ocorrerá em areas de inversao onde as temperaturas estejam negativas na camada de superficie ( como nesta ultima vez) e a neve a cotas de 400-1000m subindo para 1500-1800m ja na madrugada de 2f


----------



## Dourado (17 Dez 2009 às 16:39)

Boas
A noite de Sábado para Domingo promete ser bastante gelada em todo o país com valores entre os -4 e 0 no centro e sul e -4 a -8 no norte sendo sempre mais baixa quanto mais no interior e a norte estivermos.
No Domingo até o fremeteo dá possibilidade de neve ou saraiva para a minha zona mas isso já não acredito porque as temperaturas vão subir bem ao longo do dia e quando começar a chover já são altas demais
Fiquei impressionado com os -16 que o ECMWF prevê para a Norte de Espanha (temperatura a 2m). está no site do IM.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

Dourado disse:


> Boas
> A noite de Sábado para Domingo promete ser bastante gelada em todo o país com valores entre os -4 e 0 no centro e sul e -4 a -8 no norte sendo sempre mais baixa quanto mais no interior e a norte estivermos.
> No Domingo até o fremeteo dá possibilidade de neve ou saraiva para a minha zona mas isso já não acredito porque as temperaturas vão subir bem ao longo do dia e quando começar a chover já são altas demais
> Fiquei impressionado com os -16 que o ECMWF prevê para a Norte de Espanha (temperatura a 2m). está no site do IM.



Dourado, existem relatos dos mais idosos de Invernos com queda de água-neve na serra de Tavira, especialmente na zona de Cachopo. Portanto, se tal suceder na serra de Loulé não será de admirar.


----------



## cardu (17 Dez 2009 às 17:11)

desculpem lá mas depois do que li será que se pode repetir o dia 29 janeiro de 2006??


----------



## David sf (17 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

cardu disse:


> desculpem lá mas depois do que li será que se pode repetir o dia 29 janeiro de 2006??



Não, nos próximos dias não há a mínima hipótese. A noite de Sábado para Domingo será fria mas seca, depois entram frentes atlânticas em catadupa. Podem-se bater registos, pelo menos desta década, de precipitação no sul do país, também de ventos fortes e ondulação no Algarve.


----------



## cardu (17 Dez 2009 às 17:28)

David sf disse:


> Não, nos próximos dias não há a mínima hipótese. A noite de Sábado para Domingo será fria mas seca, depois entram frentes atlânticas em catadupa. Podem-se bater registos, pelo menos desta década, de precipitação no sul do país, também de ventos fortes e ondulação no Algarve.




bem, finalmente o algarve vai ver chuva a sério


----------



## ecobcg (17 Dez 2009 às 17:31)

cardu disse:


> bem, finalmente o algarve vai ver chuva a sério



Desculpem-me a desconfiança... e apesar de os modelos estarem a indicar isso para já... mas uma dúvida paira por aqui... será que vai ver chuva, ou pelo menos, tanta chuva assim??


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Desculpem-me a desconfiança... e apesar de os modelos estarem a indicar isso para já... mas uma dúvida paira por aqui... será que vai ver chuva, ou pelo menos, tanta chuva assim??



Mas nem duvides disso!!!

Outra coisa que vejo possivel é a formação de gelo em especial no centro e Sul devido a chuva que vai cair até ao fim da manha de Sábado e a madrugada seguinte a de Domingo é de temperaturas negativas até perto do Litoral  

A partir de Domingo é só temporais com muita chuva e vento, destaque para dia 22 e dias 23 e 24.


----------



## David sf (17 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Desculpem-me a desconfiança... e apesar de os modelos estarem a indicar isso para já... mas uma dúvida paira por aqui... será que vai ver chuva, ou pelo menos, tanta chuva assim??



Estamos a poucas horas do início do evento, a frente de amanhã pelo menos está garantida e na minha opinião deixará mais precipitação que a anterior. A partir de Segunda todos os modelos indicam pelo menos cinco dias de instabilidade constante. Mesmo que não haja muita intensidade de precipitação, se houver 15 mm por cada dia que chover, até ao Natal teríamos quase 100 mm.


----------



## godzila (17 Dez 2009 às 17:46)

ai ai ai!!!





sei isto for verdade vamos ter o telejornal de domingo dedicado ao facto de em lisboa estarem 0ºC
o que era bom para todos os amantes da meteorologia.
só é pena é não haver agua para vermos mais um nevão no norte e quem sabe ums flocos aqui para a minha terinha linda.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

Esta run do GFS foi bastante esquisita em meu entender pois claro pois colocou na Quarta-Feira um enorme cavamento de 960 hpa a Oeste de Portugal !!
Queria destacar ainda que aquilo que nós precisamos (para quem quer chuva ou muita chuva) não é dessa depressão muito perto de nós pois os ventos gerados não vão estar á volta dela mas mais nas extremidades, bem como a precipitação !!

Contudo acho bem mais provável neste momento a run modelada nas outras runs do dia e mesmo nos dias anteriores !!

De destacar ainda que este tipo de situações recomenda que proximo do evento se olhe mais para o Satélite e menos a modelos ... senão repare-se nas diferenças que o mesmo a meia duzia horas do dito evento ocorreu na Madeira !! 
Parece que apenas mais a Norte da Madeira choveu com mais intensidade !!

Isto são situações extremamente voláteis !!

E mais parece-me que isto pode dar-se os modelos darem chuva forte para um lado e fraca para outro e as situações ocorrerem ao contrário ... isto numa faixa máxima de 200 km pois claro !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Dez 2009 às 18:29)

Que lindo:


----------



## Jocru (17 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Que lindo:



Realmente parece-me bem.... de mais

Qual é mesmo o site que retiraste esta previsão?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

Jocru disse:


> Realmente parece-me bem.... de mais
> 
> Qual é mesmo o site que retiraste esta previsão?



http://wxmaps.org


----------



## cardu (17 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Que lindo:



lindo???

esta chuva toda pode trazer grandes problemas


----------



## Aurélio (17 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

Se cair metade é uma sorte !!!
Aqui pro sul terá que cair 80% do que está aí para ficarmos com o mês na média !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Se cair metade é uma sorte !!!
> Aqui pro sul terá que cair 80% do que está aí para ficarmos com o mês na média !!



No Algarve tem que chover mais 100 mm para que seja um mês normal.


----------



## Jocru (17 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve tem que chover mais 100 mm para que seja um mês normal.



Aposto 20mm para amanhã, ficam só a faltar 80mm


----------



## Mjhb (17 Dez 2009 às 20:29)

Peço desculpa estar a pedir isto, mas podem-me por dentro do assunto?

-------------------------

Vi a previsão do IM e como é que para Sábado dão aguaceiros em Viseu e céu pouco nublado para Vila Real?!


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2009 às 21:26)

Pedro disse:


> Peço desculpa estar a pedir isto, mas podem-me por dentro do assunto?
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Vi a previsão do IM e como é que para Sábado dão aguaceiros em Viseu e céu pouco nublado para Vila Real?!



O stormy ou o Vince respondem melhor que eu. Mas é assim: esta depressão vai influenciar basicamente as regiões a sul da Cordilheira Central, por isso nem deve chover muito em Viseu, e menos ainda em Trás-os-Montes. É mais comum a precipitação não passar ou passar mais enfraquecida para sul do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, mas neste caso sucederá o contrário.


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2009 às 21:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve tem que chover mais 100 mm para que seja um mês normal.



Devia chover os  70 mm de Outubro, os 80 de Novembro e os 100 de Dezembro e assim as contas ficavam em dia. Para amanhã não aposto em grande coisa, entre 15 a 20 mm para o sotavento. Mas se chover mais de 10 já é uma vitória. Parece que a festa grossa virá a partir de dia 20. Oxalá.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

De domingo para segunda não poderá suceder um evento semelhante ao de ontem aqui no Nordeste?
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027


----------



## granizus (17 Dez 2009 às 22:09)

Boas,
Amanhã vou para o Penedono e infelizmente vejo (freemeteo) que a precipitação prevista há 2 dias (sob a forma de neve) está cada vez mais a desaparecer. Alguém me sabe dizer se ainda há esperança que as nuvens passem a serra e cheguem mais a norte?
Abraço a todos


----------



## RMira (17 Dez 2009 às 22:10)

Boas,

é um facto que saída após saída os modelos estão a cozinhar algo bem forte a partir de domingo... mas ainda falta muito até lá...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

algum entendido sabe me dizer qual e a probabilidade de chover amanha na zona de vila real?


cumpsss!


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

Bem parece-me que se está a prespectivar um Natal talvez até pintado de branco e se não for o caso monótono não será certamente...! Até já começo a ficar triste de ir para Paris...se calhar vou perder um Natal memorável aqui em Portugal...


----------



## DRC (17 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece-me que se está a prespectivar um Natal talvez até pintado de branco e se não for o caso monótono não será certamente...! Até já começo a ficar triste de ir para Paris...se calhar vou perder um Natal memorável aqui em Portugal...



Achas possível que neve no Sabugal (Guarda) no Natal?
Parece-me que as temperaturas estarão talvez muito amenas para que neve.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Dez 2009 às 22:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece-me que se está a prespectivar um Natal talvez até pintado de branco e se não for o caso monótono não será certamente...! Até já começo a ficar triste de ir para Paris...se calhar vou perder um Natal memorável aqui em Portugal...



Terça feira supostamente iria A Mafra a um passeio...
gostaria de saber que tempo irei ter então...

Obrigado


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

DRC disse:


> Achas possível que neve no Sabugal (Guarda) no Natal?
> Parece-me que as temperaturas estarão talvez muito amenas para que neve.



  Tudo indica que no Natal a cota de neve ande acima dos 1.000 metros. Muita chuva, mas o vento de sudoeste vai amenizar as temperaturas. A não ser que algo mude...


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Terça feira supostamente iria A Mafra a um passeio...
> gostaria de saber que tempo irei ter então...
> 
> Obrigado



muita...muita chuva...!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Dez 2009 às 22:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> muita...muita chuva...!



bela noticia por um lado mas por outro la se vai o passeio
Obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Acho que neste momento o mais sensato realmente é prever só adois dias porque antes disso tem havido muitas alterações...

E já agora já repararam nestas temperaturas para esta Vila somente a 30 Km de Bragança e com uma altitude semelhante...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/trabazos-49606

Fonte AEMET

para não falar nesta pequena vila que eu conheço bem que fica a cerca de 60 Km de Leon


http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/puebla-de-lillo-24472

O que virá aí?:


----------



## jonaslor (17 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

Boas noites. 
Espero que desta vez a neve não fuja.
Existe probabilidade de nevar na noite de sexta e madrugada de sabado segundo o fremeteo: 
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2738210

Acham que será possível???


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2009 às 22:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> O que virá aí?:



  Uma senhora vaga de frio, amigo ferreira5, os espanhóis até pensam bater uns recordes.

  Só é pena que aparentemente não se mantenha até ao Natal, efeito das frentes atlânticas que nos querem visitar...


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2009 às 22:41)

Boas, 

segundo os modelos frio não vai faltar em especial no Norte e Centro para Sábado e Domingo com circulação continental em boa parte do território..








as precipitações é que parecem mais confinadas ao Centro/Sul e depois diminuem durante o dia de Domingo...






Logo veremos ..

o IM prevê cotas de 400 metros para amanhã, de 400/600metros no Sábado e acima dos 600 m no domingo... Previsões que irão sofrer alterações/actualizações nas próximas horas..


----------



## CMPunk (17 Dez 2009 às 22:59)

O que gostava mesmo mesmo era nevar no Algarve 
Quase impossível.

Bem pelos modelos e pelas previsões, amanha será um dia bom para terras Algarvias, Chuva que pode ser Forte, Trovoada e muito Vento.
Vai ser uma excelente Sexta Feira.
É claro que depois no Fim-de-Semana as coisas acalmam, acho que pode chover alguma coisita no Sábado, mas pouco. Depois do Mau Tempo de amanha acho que a vaga de Frio também vai afectar o Algarve na madrugada de Domingo, tendo talvez temperaturas próximas como tivemos á dias atrás entre 2º/3º. 
Não arrisco muito prever já algo para Segunda mas é provável ser um Dia pior que Amanha.
Acreditem que se o Tempo de Inverno continuar até o dia de Natal, digo-vos mesmo que é algo que não vejo á muito, durante os últimos anos no Natal o tempo era Seco com algum frio.

Mas uma coisa vos digo, estou muito contente por o Inverno ir começar e termos estes bons eventos, principalmente no Algarve que faz muita falta a Chuva.

Cumps


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2009 às 23:12)

Estofex:






DISCUSSION:

*... Strait of Gibraltar, S-Portugal, extreme SW-Spain and N-Morocco ...
*

The ingredients seem to come together for a major freezing rain/snow event over south/central Spain! In respect of convection, elevated thunderstorms can't be ruled out well inland of S-Spain, which would locally increase the heavy (freezing) rain and snow risk significantly.

*During the daytime hours, the active arctic front pushes southwards, reaching S Portugal/Spain during the late night hours. At the same time, a vigorous depression off the Azores keeps moving eastwards while filling. Due to the low latitude of this depression, the warm sector is filled with true tropical air mass and persistent influx of this very moist air continues during the forecast. Isolated to scattered thunderstorms are possible in the warm sector mainly west of the Strait of Gibraltar during the daytime hours due to the weakly capped airmass and very moist BL, but overall thunderstorm coverage is on the increase during the night, as the arctic front at the surface approaches the strait from the north. Shear is not that strong and multicells are the primary storm mode. Clustering of those storms is likely with some upper divergence overspreading the area from the west with an excessive rain risk. An isolated tornado/waterspout risk can't be excluded mainly west of the Strait of Gibraltar, as LL CAPE increases. Despite the signals of high rain amounts, the coverage of storms in this (sub) tropical airmass could be not as widespread as expected by models due to the clustering of storms and the evolution of a more stratiform rain field with embedded, convective elements. We therefore went with a high-end level 1 for excessive rain.

A low probability thunderstorm area was issued well inland, as some MUCAPE atop of the surface cold front may yield an adequate environment for isolated thunderstorms. These storms may pose an increased risk for sleet, marginal hail and freezing rain, as WBZ lowers.*

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## icewoman (17 Dez 2009 às 23:49)

boa noite,

alguém pode explicar por miúdos o que quer dizer esta informação concretamente...até fiquei um pouco assustada...devo ter razões para tal?


----------



## icewoman (17 Dez 2009 às 23:56)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> alguem pode explicar por miudos o que quer dizer esta informação concretamente...até fiquei um pouco assutada...devo ter razoes para tal?



p://www.estofex.org/


----------



## RRguru (18 Dez 2009 às 00:37)

Boas!
Pela análise dos diferentes modelos, parece-me que vamos começar por ter um fim de semana gelado, que poderá trazer algumas surpresas em cotas baixas mesmo no centro e sul. Na 2ª feira o país irá acordar com algumas dificuldades "habituais" de locomoção (muitas estradas cortadas por causa do gelo). Continuando com a chuva, que parece vir a ser intensa, em todo o país e em particular no Sul (o pessoal do Algarve parece que não vai ter motivos para queixas). O vento será forte (variando entre os 20 e os 40 nós)em toda a faixa costeira, em particular no Algarve, "soprando" aí na maioria do tempo de Sul, o que significa mar "complicado" na zona. Não esquecendo os Açores e a Madeira que têm vindo e vão continuar a ser fustigados por diferentes depressões.
Por tudo isto (caso não exista algo imprevisto e exagerado, tipo catástrofe) e caso se confirme, será uma bela prenda de Natal, que poderá agradar a todo o pessoal Meteo, não acham?


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 01:07)

Como já tinha referido antes vai ser uma semana até ao Dia de Natal com muita animação, muita Chuva, Ventos Fortes, Trovoadas, Mar complicado, Neve e Frio.
Vai ser de tudo mesmo.
Como foi dito, acho que desta vez o Algarve será recompensado com um bónus, depois de ver meses sem boa chuva.
Mas pelo que penso , irá chover tanto que muita gente irá dizer que é de mais.
Vamos lá a acompanhar estes próximos dias.


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2009 às 02:07)

*Eu acho é que deviam ter algum cuidado na interpretação dos dados e nas previsões que fazem, pois podem andar a induzir as outras pessoas em erro e a criar falsas expectativas.*


----------



## mirra (18 Dez 2009 às 02:27)

Não percebo muito disto... mas tive a ver previsões para Domingo... e lá que vai estar frio, vai! Agora vamos ver o que vem atrás...


----------



## belem (18 Dez 2009 às 02:54)

mirra disse:


> n percebo muito disto... mas tive a ver previsoes pa domingo... e la q vai tar frio, vai!agora vamos ver o e vem atras...



Sim até vamos ter o mar nos Açores a -99ºc segundo as previsões para Domingo.
Quem quiser seguir aquelas previsões e as do GFS, por mim está à vontade que eu é que não me importo nada. 
Frio deveremos ter algum, não duvido, mas...


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2009 às 08:53)

Na previsão a 3 dias do IM, já feitas por meteorologistas, põem neve para Domingo em Portalegre. Não estarão muito optimistas? Na previsão descritiva metem a cota de neve de 300 m na noite de Domingo para Segunda.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2009 às 10:25)

Então que aconteceu à chuva de Segunda e terça ... desapareceu !!

Grande novidade ... não é o que acontece sempre que se aproxima o evento !!


----------



## cardu (18 Dez 2009 às 10:29)

eu acho que há boas hipóteses de haver agua-neve em Tomar desta vez


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 10:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Então que aconteceu á chuva de Segunda e terça ... desapareceu !!
> 
> Grande novidade ... não é o que acontece sempre que se aproxima o evento !!



Não sejas muito pessimista vizinho 

Não sei onde vistes essas previsões mas certos modelos e sites continuam a meter chuva para Segunda até ao Natal.
É claro que pode tirar alguma como pode meter mas acho que vai haver mesmo chuva até ao Natal, também já é altura, vamos entrar no Inverno para a Semana.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2009 às 11:14)

CMPunk disse:


> Não sejas muito Pessimista vizinho
> 
> Não sei onde vistes essas previsões mas certos modelos e sites continuam a meter chuva para Segunda até ao Natal.
> É claro que pode tirar alguma como pode meter mas acho que vai haver mesmo chuva até ao Natal, também já é altura, vamos entrar no Inverno para a Semana.



Segundo o IM  a chuva forte é mais no Norte e Centro isto para segunda feira:

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 21 de Dezembro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, *por vezes forte nas regiões do Norte e Centro*.
*Queda de neve acima dos 300 metros durante a noite*, subindo a cota
para os 1400 metros ao longo do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando por
vezes forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a
65 km/h) nas terras altas.
Subida de temperatura.

O METEOROLOGISTA: Pedro Reis Vieira

Actualizado a 18 de Dezembro de 2009 às 4:14 UTC

Posteriormente para o resto da semana de Natal a chuva deverá continuar a cair em todo o território, mas a sua intensidade e localização mais específica ainda é uma incógnita...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
*Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2009 às 11:35)

Impressionantes as temperaturas a 2 m previstas pelo ECM  para Domingo às 06h

temperaturas negativas e de 0 graus até em regiões do litoral, em especial no Norte e Centro:







No Norte de Espanha , regiões montanhosas ,são mesmo extremas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Realmente o que é que aconteceu  ao temporal que estavam a prever para Segunda-feira , enfim..., mas nem tudo está perdido ainda continuam a dar chuva até ao Natal .


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Realmente o que é que aconteceu  ao temporal que estavam a prever para Segunda-feira , enfim..., mas nem tudo está perdido ainda continuam a dar chuva até ao Natal .



Os modelos numéricos apresentados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia continuam a prever precipitações, dentro de valores que poderemos considerar “normais” e sem ser em excesso. Temos de ter em conta que se tratam de previsões e que as mesmas podem estar sujeitas a alterações, sempre que haja actualizações dos modelos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Dez 2009 às 11:52)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib

Neste site...S.Mamede está...verde!!! Resta saber se é esperança, ou será mesmo neve !!!


----------



## Kaparoger (18 Dez 2009 às 12:33)

Bem parece-me mesmo um sabado e domingo realmente frio!! 
Penso k aki domingo poderá cair um pouco de neve... se as coisas se mantiverem claro 

Neste momento 5.1 º   e um pouco de


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2009 às 12:58)

Por favor evitem escrever com k's e derivados, o fórum não é um telemóvel, não há falta de espaço nem tempo, aqui escreve-se português e não portukês.


----------



## cardu (18 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

brutal....

o IM já alterou a previsão descritiva para domingo em que prevê queda de neve acima dos 300 metros quando antes era somente a partir dos 400 metros....

ainda alteram para queda de neve acima dos 100 metros


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

cardu disse:


> brutal....
> 
> o IM já alterou a previsão descritiva para domingo em que prevê queda de neve acima dos 300 metros quando antes era somente a partir dos 400 metros....
> 
> ainda alteram para queda de neve acima dos 100 metros



O problema é que o IM não refere aonde são essa cotas, não consigo entender o porquê disso, e pelas minhas contas apenas no extremo nordeste do país onde poderiam ser de 200/300m. Mais logo posto a minha análise.


----------



## cardu (18 Dez 2009 às 13:41)

Vince disse:


> O problema é que o IM não refere aonde são essa cotas, não consigo entender o porquê disso, e pelas minhas contas apenas no extremo nordeste do país onde poderiam ser de 200/300m. Mais logo posto a minha análise.




então se assim for nesses locais de tras os montes vai ser o caos completo


----------



## CMPunk (18 Dez 2009 às 13:53)

Continuado a Falar na Previsão de Segunda, e falando na minha opinião e no que acho, é que nunca fui muito com as previsões de IM superior a 3 dias.
Não sei porque mas não gosto muito, alem disso tenho visto alguns modelos e eles indicam que a chuva chegará mais a Sul e Centro, onde muita dela vai ficar pelo Estreito de Gibraltar. Mas é só um opinião.
Também concordo com o Vince sobre cota de Neve. Deviam Especificar os Locais, pois assim muitas pessoas irão ficar baralhadas. As pessoas do Algarve quando olharem para aquilo pensam que pode nevar em Monchique, o mesmo no Caldeirão. O que acho pouco provável e quase impossível.
É claro que no Norte, em Bragança, Serra da Estrela, etc têm mais hipóteses de nevar que aqui.
Enfim, só espero ainda para o Ano ver Neve viajando ao Norte.
Como já referi, acho que vamos ter um Natal diferente de á 1/2 anos, vai ser bom para variar


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

Vince disse:


> O problema é que o IM não refere aonde são essa cotas, não consigo entender o porquê disso, e pelas minhas contas apenas no extremo nordeste do país onde poderiam ser de 200/300m. Mais logo posto a minha análise.



Ora ai está uma coisa que não entendo, não é dizer mal do IM, até porque não acho nada bonito algumas criticas duras que por vezes aqui são feitas a esta entidade, mas de facto podiam fazer por exemplo como em Espanha em que dão cotas por zonas do país. 
É certo que somos um país mais pequeno, mas por vezes com realidades bastante distintas entre Norte/Sul. Por exemplo, no outro dia em que Bragança rondava os 0ºC e Faro quase nos 20ºC, penso não estar enganado.

É que por vezes as pessoas olham para a previsão e diz 400m e ficam com a ideia que pode nevar nas suas terras (pois estão a essa altitude ou por vezes até mais) e depois essas cotas só dizem respeito ao Nordeste por exemplo.

Já agora aproveitando a deixa, para os mais entendidos quais serão as cotas na zona centro?


----------



## cardu (18 Dez 2009 às 14:07)

ac_cernax disse:


> Ora ai está uma coisa que não entendo, não é dizer mal do IM, até porque não acho nada bonito algumas criticas duras que por vezes aqui são feitas a esta entidade, mas de facto podiam fazer por exemplo como em Espanha em que dão cotas por zonas do país.
> É certo que somos um país mais pequeno, mas por vezes com realidades bastante distintas entre Norte/Sul. Por exemplo, no outro dia em que Bragança rondava os 0ºC e Faro quase nos 20ºC, penso não estar enganado.
> 
> É que por vezes as pessoas olham para a previsão e diz 400m e ficam com a ideia que pode nevar nas suas terras (pois estão a essa altitude ou por vezes até mais) e depois essas cotas só dizem respeito ao Nordeste por exemplo.
> ...




Se o IM não faz menção as regiões é sinal que pode nevar nessas cotas em qualquer ponto de Portugal continental.... no mapa está lá neve em castelo branco por exemplo para domingo


----------



## GARFEL (18 Dez 2009 às 14:20)

cardu disse:


> eu acho que há boas hipóteses de haver agua-neve em Tomar desta vez



CARDU
se isso acontecer
pago-te um copo
sinceramente não acredito muito apesar dos varios mapas


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2009 às 14:54)

O meu mapa de cotas para a noite de Domingo/madrugada de 2ªfeira é mais ou menos isto:







É um esboço tosco obviamente, e sujeito a pequenas ou grandes alterações das próximas saídas se for o caso. Como todos os post's aqui, é apenas uma opinião pessoal sujeita a enormes erros e não uma previsão oficial.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2009 às 15:13)

Vince disse:


> O meu mapa de cotas para a noite de Domingo/madrugada de 2ªfeira é mais ou menos isto:
> 
> 
> 
> É um esboço tosco obviamente, e sujeito a pequenas ou grandes alterações das próximas saídas se for o caso. Como todos os post's aqui, é apenas uma opinião pessoal sujeita a enormes erros e não uma previsão oficial.



Não será um exagero 200m para Bragança?


----------



## Vince (18 Dez 2009 às 15:32)

Pedro disse:


> Não será um exagero 200m para Bragança?



Nessa zona nem há locais tão baixos pelo que até é indiferente colocar lá os 200m no mapa. Se houver precipitação, será de neve nessas zonas, na véspera da chegada da precipitação estará muito frio.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Vince disse:


> Nessa zona nem há locais tão baixos pelo que até é indiferente colocar lá os 200m no mapa. Se houver precipitação, será de neve nessas zonas, na véspera da chegada da precipitação estará muito frio.



Certo...

Obrigado pela explicação, já agora, pode-me dizer o que é uma cut-off?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2009 às 18:08)

Pedro disse:


> Certo...
> 
> Obrigado pela explicação, já agora, pode-me dizer o que é uma cut-off?



Uma "cut-off low" ou "gota fria" em português ou "Dana" em espanhol é uma depressão isolada em altura 

Vê o gif e os links..."corrente del chorro" é o jet stream.







http://www.ieslosremedios.org/~elena/websociales/2bach/clima2b/corrienteenchorro.htm

http://www.andaluciainvestiga.com/espanol/cienciaAnimada/sites/gotafria.swf


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Dez 2009 às 18:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma "cut-off low" ou "gota fria" em português ou "Dana" em espanhol é uma depressão isolada em altura
> 
> Vê o gif e os links..."corrente del chorro" é o jet stream.
> 
> ...



 Estamos sempre a aprender!!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Dez 2009 às 21:19)

É apenas impressão ou as chuvas a partir de Domingo montam acampamento no Sul de Espanha ou seja no Sul de Andaluzia em especial no Golfo de Cadiz e Estreito !!
Vai estar muito mau tempo para lá !!
A maior parte das chuvas (mais fortes) passam a sul do Algarve e rumam á Andaluzia e ao Estreito !!

Mas .....


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

Bem parece-me que temos uma situação muito idêntica da passada quarta-feira, variando apenas o "timing", ou seja a precipitação deverá atingir o território um pouco mais cedo na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda, mas parece-me que as baixas temperaturas a 850hPa irão aguentar-se mais ou menos o mesmo número de horas...no Nordeste Transmontano, que no resto do país vão desaparecer mais cedo.
Ou seja na minha análise deverá novamente nevar no Nordeste Transmontano e nada mais...não quero desiludir ninguém, pois é apenas uma opinião pessoal!
Aqui em Bragança deverá nevar mais cedo do que da última vez, mas também a cota irá subir mais cedo, mas penso que o número de horas de queda de neve será muito semelhante...aliás isto parece-me uma fotocópia de quarta-feira...e provavelmente em alguma localidades a precipitação será sob a forma de chuva gelada...


----------



## Stinger (18 Dez 2009 às 22:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece-me que temos uma situação muito idêntica da passada quarta-feira, variando apenas o "timing", ou seja a precipitação deverá atingir o território um pouco mais cedo na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda, mas parece-me que as baixas temperaturas a 850hPa irão aguentar-se mais ou menos o mesmo número de horas...no Nordeste Transmontano, que no resto do país vão desaparecer mais cedo.
> Ou seja na minha análise deverá novamente nevar no Nordeste Transmontano e nada mais...não quero desiludir ninguém, pois é apenas uma opinião pessoal!
> Aqui em Bragança deverá nevar mais cedo do que da última vez, mas também a cota irá subir mais cedo, mas penso que o número de horas de queda de neve será muito semelhante...aliás isto parece-me uma fotocópia de quarta-feira...E mais uma vez irão haver localidades com chuva gelada...



Tambem me parece  Ainda estou a espera de um novo 9 de janeiro


----------



## icewoman (18 Dez 2009 às 23:01)

alguem confirma o mau tempo que vai abater-se sobre a madeira na segunda feira?

trovoadas frequentes, chuva forte e vento forte?uiuiuiu


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Dez 2009 às 23:21)

Vince seria possível colocares aquele gráfico que indica a evolução da cota de neve?
Obrigado


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Dez 2009 às 23:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece-me que temos uma situação muito idêntica da passada quarta-feira, variando apenas o "timing", ou seja a precipitação deverá atingir o território um pouco mais cedo na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda, mas parece-me que as baixas temperaturas a 850hPa irão aguentar-se mais ou menos o mesmo número de horas...no Nordeste Transmontano, que no resto do país vão desaparecer mais cedo.
> Ou seja na minha análise deverá *novamente nevar no Nordeste Transmontano e nada mais...*não quero desiludir ninguém, pois é apenas uma opinião pessoal!
> Aqui em Bragança deverá nevar mais cedo do que da última vez, mas também a cota irá subir mais cedo, mas penso que o número de horas de queda de neve será muito semelhante...aliás isto parece-me uma fotocópia de quarta-feira...e provavelmente em alguma localidades a precipitação será sob a forma de chuva gelada...



Mas nevou bem na Serra da Estrela, Montejunto, Peneda, Gerês e Marão na quarta-feira...não foi só no Nordeste Transmontano, pois não?
Em Paços de Ferreira  (ponto mais alto da cidade, não do concelho - 400m) pouco faltou porque caiu água-neve durante cerca de 1hora e meia... Nevou em Baião (500-550m)...Ou seja, na quarta-feira até tivemos uma situação relativamente generalizada...Já para não mencionar mais locais...
Ou seja, se for uma situação idêntica a quarta-feira como dizes, deverá nevar pelo menos nas serras todas que mencionei e que não ficam no nordeste transmontano... não é?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Tudo bem que este tempo é muito porreiro e blá blá todos nos gostamos mas esperem lá onde está o AA ??


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Dez 2009 às 23:54)

Domingo vou a Lisboa ver o SLB-FCP. Acham que vou encontrar neve no regresso a Vila Real? Vou por Viseu-Coimbra-Lisboa e passo em Castro Daire que é uma zona que tem bastante neve. Devo circular por lá às 2h da madrugada de domingo para segunda. Que condições meteorológicas deverei encontrar na viagem de regresso? Vá lá, especialistas, ajudem-me com as vossas previsões.
Obrigado!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (18 Dez 2009 às 23:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Domingo vou a Lisboa ver o SLB-FCP. Acham que vou encontrar neve no regresso a Vila Real? Vou por Viseu-Coimbra-Lisboa e passo em Castro Daire que é uma zona que tem bastante neve. Devo circular por lá às 2h da madrugada de domingo para segunda. Que condições meteorológicas deverei encontrar na viagem de regresso? Vá lá, especialistas, ajudem-me com as vossas previsões.
> Obrigado!



Uiiiiiiiiiii... por aí? 
Pelas previsões do IM vais mesmo ter uma viagem que pode sofrer atrasos devido à neve... é que a partir de Coimbra para cima, nesse trajecto, é quase tudo acima de 300metros... sendo que realmente Castro Daire é BEM ACIMA...


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 00:05)

VILA REAL disse:


> Domingo vou a Lisboa ver o SLB-FCP. Acham que vou encontrar neve no regresso a Vila Real? Vou por Viseu-Coimbra-Lisboa e passo em Castro Daire que é uma zona que tem bastante neve. Devo circular por lá às 2h da madrugada de domingo para segunda. Que condições meteorológicas deverei encontrar na viagem de regresso? Vá lá, especialistas, ajudem-me com as vossas previsões.
> Obrigado!



pois 
vais apanhar neve 
vê as runs de amanha durante o dia e irás com uma melhor informaçao
mas é quase certo 
a essa hora........


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

VILA REAL disse:


> Domingo vou a Lisboa ver o SLB-FCP. Acham que vou encontrar neve no regresso a Vila Real? Vou por Viseu-Coimbra-Lisboa e passo em Castro Daire que é uma zona que tem bastante neve. Devo circular por lá às 2h da madrugada de domingo para segunda. Que condições meteorológicas deverei encontrar na viagem de regresso? Vá lá, especialistas, ajudem-me com as vossas previsões.
> Obrigado!



Não é de descartar a hipótese de encontrares alguma neve entre Castro Daire norte e Bigorne (900-1000m de altitude).

No entanto, e como para essa hora se prevê que a temperatura aos 850hPa já esteja à volta dos 4ºC, acho que mais do que neve, deverás encontrar gelo, dado que a temperatura à superfície deverá ser negativa. Portanto, a precipitação prevista para essa hora deverá cair sob a forma de água que gela ao entrar em contacto com o chão.

Tal como aconteceu na passada quarta-feira nessa região.
Começou por cair neve, que passou a chuva que gelou e congelou tudo. 

Mas é melhor esperares pelas runs de amanhã para mais certezas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem parece-me que temos uma situação muito idêntica da passada quarta-feira, variando apenas o "timing", ou seja a precipitação deverá atingir o território um pouco mais cedo na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda, mas parece-me que as baixas temperaturas a 850hPa irão aguentar-se mais ou menos o mesmo número de horas...no Nordeste Transmontano, que no resto do país vão desaparecer mais cedo.
> Ou seja na minha análise deverá novamente nevar no Nordeste Transmontano e nada mais...não quero desiludir ninguém, pois é apenas uma opinião pessoal!
> Aqui em Bragança deverá nevar mais cedo do que da última vez, mas também a cota irá subir mais cedo, mas penso que o número de horas de queda de neve será muito semelhante...aliás isto parece-me uma fotocópia de quarta-feira...e provavelmente em alguma localidades a precipitação será sob a forma de chuva gelada...



Boa noite Caro Amigo,

Não nevou apenas no Nordeste Transmontano. Relataram-me pessoalmente episódios de neve a cotas médias no distrito de Braga (Zona da lameirinha em Fafe), no distrito de Vila Real (Zona da barragem de venda nova e em Chaves na zona industrial do Outeiro Seco).


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

Obrigado pelas informações. Na quarta, aqui em Vila Real, antes da neve caiu uma saraivada que se agarrou logo ao chão (parecia que tinha cola) e passados 10 minutos começou a nevar.
Vou estar atento às previsões de amanhã.
As do IM erram mais do que acertam. Já fui a vários sites e ainda não percebi qual é o mais credível pois variam um bocado. Por exemplo, o freemeteo diz que estão aqui 6º quando na realidade estão -0,5º.
Mais uma vez, obrigado pelas vossas opiniões.


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2009 às 00:41)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Amigo,
> 
> Não nevou apenas no Nordeste Transmontano. Relataram-me pessoalmente episódios de neve a cotas médias no distrito de Braga (Zona da lameirinha em Fafe), no distrito de Vila Real (Zona da barragem de venda nova e em Chaves na zona industrial do Outeiro Seco).




Penso que o Ferreira se está a referir é às cotas do IM que se estão a falar por aqui. O IM refere "acima de 300 metros" mas não diz aonde  No Algarve ? Alentejo ? Em Trás-os-Montes  ? No Minho ?  Tal como no último evento o IM falou em 400 metros mas apenas no extremo nordeste do país houve cotas dessa ordem. Claro que noutras regiões também nevou, mas não a essas cotas. Ou então é apenas um cauteloso jogo de palavras, ou seja, está incerto e se algures nevar aos 1000 metros está sempre certo, é obviamente "acima dos 300 metros", e este valor funciona como cota mínima nacional que não é obviamente igual para todo o país.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2009 às 10:01)

Esta run das 06h até ao momento está sendo bastante boa em termos de precipitação ... vamos a ver o resto !!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2009 às 10:13)

Parece que afinal vamos ter um Natal sem chuva de acordo com os ultimos dados do ECMWF e do GFS !!


----------



## Mjhb (19 Dez 2009 às 10:23)

Eu já não espero neve para cá!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Dez 2009 às 10:28)

Pedro disse:


> Eu já não espero neve para cá!



Mas aproveita amanhã!


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Dez 2009 às 10:58)

Nestas coisas do Tempo nunca se pode dizer isto para tantas horas. Mas que desta vez até apetece, lá isso apetece: 
- É oficial. Está já assegurado: O mau (bom) tempo vem passar o Natal a Portugal .Pronto; já disse.
Vendo as últimas actualizações dos vários modelos de previsão, 
o ciclo de  períodos de chuvas mais ou menos abundantes, generalizados e democráticos acompanhados de vento , alguma neve nos locais habituais e até eventualmente de trovoada,
iniciar-se-á amanhã , domingo à tarde/noite e não terá parança pelo menos até ao Natal , havendo desde já o convite das autoridades meteorológicas portuguesas para que este ( ciclo), aproveitando as férias natalícias possa inclusivé  prolongar  a sua estada para lá do dia 25. O Conselho Superior do Estado do Tempo, assegurando desde já ,a sua estada até ao dia de Natal, pondera aceitar o referido convite , não se comprometendo para já, com ulteriores datas.
Como as solicitações e os convites  ao Mau ( bom) Tempo surgem um pouco por todo o lado,veremos se este terá agenda para tantos dias em Portugal...
A gente sabe muito bem como por vezes estes ciclos são anunciados 
pelas Autoridades ( modelos) e depois não concretizados...


----------



## snowstorm (19 Dez 2009 às 12:00)

AnDré disse:


> Não é de descartar a hipótese de encontrares alguma neve entre Castro Daire norte e Bigorne (900-1000m de altitude).
> 
> No entanto, e como para essa hora se prevê que a temperatura aos 850hPa já esteja à volta dos 4ºC, acho que mais do que neve, deverás encontrar gelo, dado que a temperatura à superfície deverá ser negativa. Portanto, a precipitação prevista para essa hora deverá cair sob a forma de água que gela ao entrar em contacto com o chão.
> 
> ...



Olá a essa descrição dá-se o nome de chvas geladas? que tanto se ouve falar no EUA?
é normal acontecer também em Portugal com frequência? Sou pouco entendido no assunto


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2009 às 12:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que afinal vamos ter um Natal sem chuva de acordo com os ultimos dados do ECMWF e do GFS !!



Natal sem chuva, olha que o AEMET mete chuva e vento dia de Natal para Ayamonte, logo o Natal vai ser com chuva. O IM também dá um Natal chuvoso e ventoso. Não vejo onde está esse Natal sem chuva.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Natal sem chuva, olha que o AEMET mete chuva e vento dia de Natal para Ayamonte, logo o Natal vai ser com chuva. O IM também dá um Natal chuvoso e ventoso. Não vejo onde está esse Natal sem chuva.



Pois,... o Aurélio disse isso só para lançar o pânico entre os meteoloucos algarvios. 
São partidas de Natal. E eu a julgar que só se faziam partidas de Carnaval...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Dez 2009 às 13:22)

Nem vai haver grande quantidade de chuva no natal...




Por enquanto.
Ainda há muitas runs para sair até lá.


----------



## Gongas (19 Dez 2009 às 14:55)

Segundo o IM teremos queda de neve acima dos 300 metros na noite de Domingo pa Segunda. Será possível??? se tal acontecesse teriamos neve em quase todo o norte e centro do país e até possivelmente no Sul.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Dez 2009 às 15:20)

Gongas disse:


> Segundo o IM teremos queda de neve acima dos 300 metros na noite de Domingo pa Segunda. Será possível??? se tal acontecesse teriamos neve em quase todo o norte e centro do país e até possivelmente no Sul.



Não me parece...
Como ja foi explicado, os 300 metros referem-se a cota minima nacional...
muito provavelmente estes 300 metros acontecerão no nordeste transmontano...
No sul a cota deve de andar pelos 1000 metros


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2009 às 15:46)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não me parece...
> Como ja foi explicado, os 300 metros referem-se a cota minima nacional...
> muito provavelmente estes 300 metros acontecerão no nordeste transmontano...
> No sul a cota deve de andar pelos 1000 metros


 A cota nunca será 300 basta ver isos, geopotenciais e afins. Nao sei onde vão buscar isso mesmo que contem com o frio á superficie. Se eles na descritiva fossem mais claros e objectivos talvez se evitassem alguns erros e confusões.


----------



## rozzo (19 Dez 2009 às 16:11)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não me parece...
> Como ja foi explicado, os 300 metros referem-se a cota minima nacional...
> muito provavelmente estes 300 metros acontecerão no nordeste transmontano...
> No sul a cota deve de andar pelos 1000 metros




Eu duvido que seja isso, porque se assim fosse, tal como nos 400m da outra semana, não teriam vindo pessoas do IM dizer nos media que poderia nevar em Sintra p.ex....


E mesmo que fosse uma "cota mínima nacional", isso é de um perigo e insansatez tremendos não?
Quer dizer, se nós que estamos em cima do assunto não entendemos isso bem, o comum cidadão desligado da "meteoloucura" entende isso?

NÃO! Vê 300m para todo o país, como viram os media na semana passada, e como vão ver desta vez, mas se calhar com menos alarido, já por descrença.. Estão a ver a história do "Pedro e do lobo?"..


Enfim, não entendo mesmo o motivo destas previsões de cotas estranhíssimas, e o facto da "cota única" agora em certas previsões ter sido instauradas.. Todos sabemos que é um profundo disparate..

Enfim.. Adiante..

Como já foi discutido, a situação é muito parecida à de há dias atrás, portanto, será de esperar provavelmente neve em Trás-os-Montes a boas cotas, em algumas serras claro mais a Sul, e atenção ao perigo de "freezing rain" e de sincelo, que será elevado mais uma vez..

Isto além do óbvio risco das precipitações intensas..


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2009 às 16:44)

Depois deste frio principalmente esta próxima madrugada de Domingo e dia de Domingo até fim da tarde iremos ter uma sucessão de depressões potentes de 980/985hpa dias 21 e 22 e agravamento dia 23 com uma depressão de possivelmente 970/975hpa a atravessar o NW na madrugada de dia 24...muita chuva e ventos fortes é o que iremos ter a partir do fim do dia de Domingo até dia 24 quinta feira...espero que sem causar problemas graves possíveis. esta é a tendência até esta altura não acredito que se altere já muito.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2009 às 17:36)

snowstorm disse:


> Olá a essa descrição dá-se o nome de chvas geladas? que tanto se ouve falar no EUA?
> é normal acontecer também em Portugal com frequência? Sou pouco entendido no assunto



Freezing rain, ou chuva congelada.

Em Portugal penso não ser assim um fenómeno tão comum quanto isso. Pelo menos na terra dos meus pais em Montemuro, já não viam nada assim há muito tempo (na quarta-feira as coisas pareciam de cristal, segundo me disseram).

Normalmente em Portugal, a precipitação progride de NO para SE. Massas de ar frio e húmido que deixam neve nas terras altas, ou cotas médias caso haja bastante frio acumulado.

Massas que vêm de SO para NE não são tão comuns. E são massas de ar húmido bastante mais quentes.
Ou seja, ar quente em altura com ar frio à superfície, temos não neve, mas chuva congelada.


----------



## RMO (19 Dez 2009 às 17:52)

E neve em Lisboa, não há?


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2009 às 18:01)

Ou muito me engano ou cidades com acumulação só Bragança...para pena minha pois gostava de ver todos os amantes do elemento branco felizes!


----------



## GARFEL (19 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

RMO disse:


> E neve em Lisboa, não há?



há

claro

qualquer dia


----------



## vinc7e (19 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

RMO disse:


> E neve em Lisboa, não há?



Neve é uma daquelas coisas que não pode ser desviada para lisboa....


----------



## cardu (19 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

vinc7e disse:


> Neve é uma daquelas coisas que não pode ser desviada para lisboa....



pois é .... pessoal de bragança..... cuidado que lisboa ainda vos rouba a neve 

a red bull air race ja saiu do porto .... agora vamos ver isto


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2009 às 18:32)

*Continente*


Frio hoje e parte do dia de amanhã conforme as regiões, ao que se seguirá um cenário muito idêntico ao da passada terça/quarta-feira, com uma entrada da frente por sul trazendo chuva a sul e neve a norte e centro em diferentes cotas, sendo que a chuva poderá ser mais generosa do que há de dias atrás. A precipitação chegará a sul de Lisboa pelas 18h e ao extremo norte do país pela meia noite, sendo que entrará nebulosidade mais cedo a preceder a precipitação.

*Carta MetOffice para meia noite de amanhã*








*Evolução da nebulosidade, precipitação e temperatura aos 2 metros*

*GFS/MeteoPT*





*ECMWF/IM*






A nível de cotas, esta é a minha opinião das cotas nos momentos mais favoráveis, sendo que a neve passará a chuva na manhã nas cotas mais altas e tarde de segunda-feira no nordeste onde as cotas são mais baixas, podendo também haver formação de sleet ou chuva gelada pela madrugada e primeiras horas da manhã.








*Ilhas*

Continuação de alguma instabilidade neste padrão atlântico com ciglogeneses constantes com vento e possibilidade de chuvas e trovoadas, divergindo um pouco os modelos no afectar das ilhas mais directamente ou não


















*Natal*


Afigura-se um natal (e véspera) de instabilidade, uma época em que muitos se fazem à estrada, mas de intensidade ainda incerta dadas as horas que ainda faltam.


----------



## carlitinhos (19 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

cardu disse:


> pois é .... pessoal de bragança..... cuidado que lisboa ainda vos rouba a neve
> 
> a red bull air race ja saiu do porto .... agora vamos ver isto



boas a todos

passo por aqui algum tempo mas pouco intervenho pois não sou um expert no assunto, gosto mais de ler e aprender com os vossos post's, mas não resisti a este fosse facil deslocar a Serra da Estrela e ja a teriam colocado as portas da capital, que país este tem tudo de girar em torno de Lx. Irra.....

cumps


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Para ter em atenção a partir de segunda....

Temporal atlántico 
Información elaborada el 19 de diciembre de 2009



A partir del próximo lunes, día 21, y al menos durante toda la semana, la situación atmosférica estará regida por un flujo muy húmedo de procedencia atlántica, provocado por varias depresiones que se desplazarán desde el área de Azores hasta el oeste de Europa, llevando asociado sistemas frontales activos y eficientes que ocasionarán lluvias  frecuentes y generalizadas. Las precipitaciones afectarán principalmente a la vertiente atlántica de la Península, donde serán frecuentes y en ocasiones muy persistentes, como es probable que ocurra en el litoral de Galicia, la zona centro y el entorno del Estrecho, pero también podrán ser importantes en zonas de la vertiente mediterránea, como el área de Alborán y el valle del Ebro. Con menor intensidad y frecuencia alcanzarán el litoral de levante, el sureste peninsular y los dos archipiélagos.

Predominarán los vientos de componentes oeste y sur, alcanzando intensidad moderada con intervalos de fuerte en el oeste y norte de la Península, principalmente en los litorales y zonas altas, en el área mediterránea y en Canarias.

Las temperaturas serán en general moderadas para la época del año, por lo que la cota de nieve será significativa sólo, de forma intermitente, en los sistemas montañosos del norte y noroeste de la Península.


Fonte : AEMET


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Não é aqui o local para o fazer , e penso que não será  por isso que ele o faz, mas o trabalho do Vince, com as previsões a curto prazo que aqui coloca de maneira a que toda a gente compreenda, é simplesmente fantástico e merecedor dos maiores elogios. Parabéns e obrigado...


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2009 às 19:45)

O Vince só não consegue fazer nevar a cotas baixas...

  Estou de acordo que a maneira como ele apresenta as suas análises e previsões, de uma forma simples mas científica, merece os maiores elogios.

  Será umas das razões do sucesso deste Fórum!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Dez 2009 às 20:03)

Que bela nevada em prespectiva para Bragança...só não me agrada uma coisa é que começe a cair por volta da meia-noite de Domingo para Segunda....assim não consigo ir para a cama só pelo prazer de a ver cair! (mais uma manhã caótica no trânsito da cidade)


----------



## cardu (19 Dez 2009 às 20:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que bela nevada em prespectiva para Bragança...só não me agrada uma coisa é que começe a cair por volta da meia-noite de Domingo para Segunda....assim não consigo ir para a cama só pelo prazer de a ver cair! (mais uma manhã caótica no trânsito da cidade)




adorava voltar a bragança.... o ano passado fui lá quase de propósito para ver a neve..... mas tenho medo de me espetar com o carro.....

nunca conduzi na neve e acho que é muito perigoso


----------



## David sf (19 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

Essa da cota mínima nacional é um pouco estúpido. Então se num determinado dia só chover no Minho, a previsão descritiva é só 'chuva' para todo o país? 
O GFS prevê muitos mm no sul do país na noite de Domingo para Segunda, entre 30 e 50 mm no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. E pelo menos até ao dia de Natal o padrão manter-se-á.


----------



## ACalado (19 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

David sf disse:


> Essa da cota mínima nacional é um pouco estúpido. Então se num determinado dia só chover no Minho, a previsão descritiva é só 'chuva' para todo o país?
> O GFS prevê muitos mm no sul do país na noite de Domingo para Segunda, entre 30 e 50 mm no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo. E pelo menos até ao dia de Natal o padrão manter-se-á.



Então não se costuma dizer quando não se sabe inventa-se  é o que o nosso IM faz  já nem vale a pena comentar  como também se costuma dizer em outras andanças eles é que o ganham e nós é que nos      chateamos.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Boa tarde !!

Olhando aos modelos parece que vamos ter alguma chuvinha nos próximos dias, sendo essa chuvinha maioritariamente fraca !!
Oh Algarvio basta olhares os modelos e podes ver que no dia de Natal teremos senão bom tempo, pelo menos chuva não vai exstir no dia de Natal !!

Até essa data vai exstir alguma chuvinha por todo o país !!


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> 
> Olhando aos modelos parece que vamos ter alguma chuvinha nos próximos dias, sendo essa chuvinha maioritariamente fraca !!
> Oh Algarvio basta olhares os modelos e podes ver que no dia de Natal teremos senão bom tempo, pelo menos chuva não vai exstir no dia de Natal !!
> ...



 nem acredito no que estou a ler  o Algarve vai ver chuva muito forte e persistente só não vê quem não quer


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2009 às 21:27)

Só entre amanhã e segunda o GFS prevê quase 50 mm em Faro. E depois a meio da semana mais uns 35-40 mm. Se se cumprir, está mais que feita a média mensal.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2009 às 21:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> 
> Olhando aos modelos parece que vamos ter alguma chuvinha nos próximos dias, sendo essa chuvinha maioritariamente fraca !!
> Oh Algarvio basta olhares os modelos e podes ver que no dia de Natal teremos senão bom tempo, pelo menos chuva não vai exstir no dia de Natal !!
> ...



Eu compreendo que 90% da chuva que vá cair no Algarve nos próximos dias vá toda pra sarjeta por ser forte, e vocês quisessem chuva persistente a longo prazo e não curto prazo, mas também já podem ficar contentes com o que aí vem  melhor que nada...é forte mas sempre dá pra lavar a cara


----------



## Aurélio (19 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu compreendo que 90% da chuva que vá cair no Algarve nos próximos dias vá toda pra sarjeta por ser forte, e vocês quisessem chuva persistente a longo prazo e não curto prazo, mas também já podem ficar contentes com o que aí vem  melhor que nada...é forte mas sempre dá pra lavar a cara



Vocês não percebem nada disto ...........

É para ver se dá sorte


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2009 às 22:58)

O AEMET lançou o Alerta Laranja para 2ªfeira para chuva forte em 12 horas pode cair cerca de 80 mm na província de Huelva.
Na run das 18 aumentou a precipitação para amanhã e 2ªfeira. A ondulação andará desde de 2ªfeira até sábado entre os 4 e os 7 metros no Algarve, a praia de Faro vai sofrer com esta ondulação forte.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Dez 2009 às 23:38)

Mau tempo: Protecção Civil coloca todos os distritos em alerta amarelo a partir das 00:00
Lisboa, 19 Dez (Lusa) - A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil coloca hoje às 00:00 em alerta amarelo todos os distritos do país devido à chuva, frio e queda de neve esperada acima dos 300 metros, reforçando o dispositivo em todas as regiões.
De acordo com o alerta da Protecção Civil, são esperadas "inundações em locais mais vulneráveis, desconforto térmico" e também gelo e neve nas estradas. 

O nível de alerta amarelo prolongar-se-á até às 23:59 de segunda-feira, pelo que "as pessoas devem manter-se vigilantes e informar-se permanentemente sobre a situação", refere. 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...ritos-em-alerta-amarelo-a-partir-das-0000.htm


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=42


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Dez 2009 às 23:41)

Situação meteorológica adversa - precipitação forte, queda de neve, tempo frio e agitação marítima 



De acordo com as informações actualizadas e disponibilizadas pelo IM, o estado do tempo no território de Portugal Continental será fortemente influenciado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal entre o final de Domingo (20DEZ) e Segunda-feira (21DEZ). Como tal, salienta-se a ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte, em especial nas Regiões do Sul, estendendo-se progressivamente ao resto do território. Poderá ocorrer queda de neve em quase todo o território, nas cotas acima dos 300 metros, com especial relevância entre a noite de Domingo e a madrugada de Segunda-feira. A temperatura na quase totalidade do território continuará a registar valores baixos, os quais, associados à previsível intensificação do vento aumentarão a sensação de desconforto térmico. Igualmente significativo será o aumento da agitação marítima na Costa Sul com ondulação que poderá atingir os 4,5 metros.



Os efeitos expectáveis são os seguintes:

Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
Inundações em zona historicamente mais vulneráveis;
Cortes de estradas devido à queda de neve; 
Condições favoráveis à formação de gelo nas estradas;
Aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações devido às temperaturas baixas, conjugadas com o vento forte nas terras altas, exigindo cuidados acrescidos, em especial para os grupos mais vulneráveis.

Perante a situação prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, determina-se:


1.       Aos Srs. Comandantes Operacionais Distritais (CODIS) e respectivos Comandos Distritais de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de todos os distritos a passagem ao  Estado de Alerta Especial NÍVEL AMARELO para o período de 210000DEZ09 até 212359DEZ09;


2.       Ao Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) a passagem ao  Estado de Alerta Especial NÍVEL AMARELO para o período de 210000DEZ09 até 212359DEZ09.




Neste nível de Alerta a previsibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos que, não sendo invulgares, podem representar um dano potencial para pessoas e bens. 

Devem adoptar-se medidas de prevenção, precaução e auto-protecção e adequar os comportamentos à situação. 



Mantenha-se atento às informações da Meteorologia e indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança, sem gerar alarmismos desnecessários.



Tenha especial atenção:

 À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;
 À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados; 
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento; 
À utilização de várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou que façam transpirar;
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima;
À possibilidade de formação de lençóis de água nas vias, adoptando uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e cumprindo a sinalização relativa a eventuais cortes de estrada; 
Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com sinais de hipotermia (corpo frio com tremuras, pele roxa e falta de reacção) ligue imediatamente para o 112.
No que respeita às medidas a ter em conta face à previsibilidade da ocorrência de queda de neve e formação de gelo nas estradas:

Para quem pretende viajar:
Evitar fazer viagens para as zonas onde se prevê queda de neve, procurando antecipar ou adiar essas viagens;
No caso de ter de o fazer deve:
Procurar informar-se através das concessionárias ou das forças policiais, de quais os condicionamentos de trânsito existentes e vias alternativas de circulação;
Estar atento antes e no decurso da viagem às informações difundidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social;
Circular preferencialmente utilizando as vias rodoviárias mais seguras;
Tomar algumas medidas preventivas, como sejam munir-se de correntes, alguns agasalhos e alimentação suplementares e garantir o abastecimento do depósito do veículo para fazer face à possibilidade de ser forçado a paragens prolongadas durante a viagem devido à neve e ao gelo.
Nos locais onde se verifique a queda de neve:
Seguir escrupulosamente as indicações transmitidas pelas autoridades policiais no que concerne ao respeito pelos cortes de estrada, percursos alternativos, sinalização e outras informações;
Evitar parar ou abandonar a viatura na faixa de rodagem, contribuindo para o aumento do congestionamento de trânsito;
Ter especial atenção à brusca formação de gelo na estrada, que poderá dificultar a condução e provocar o atravessamento dos veículos e a ocorrência de acidentes;
Evitar comportamentos de risco que poderão originar acidentes não previstos.
Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:

Não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante quando se utilizam lareiras ou braseiras;
Não seque roupa no aquecedor e afaste-o de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
Se utiliza lareira use um resguardo próprio para evitar que qualquer faúlha salte para fora e igualmente para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.


----------



## GARFEL (20 Dez 2009 às 00:10)

grand post nuno brito


----------



## miguelgjm (20 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

Boa noite a todos!

Só uma pergunta. Com as condições previstas para amanhã será possivel ocorrer queda de neve em Castro- Daire? Não me estou a referir á parte serrana no concelho, mas sim á vila propriamente dita ( altitude de cerca de 600m). 

Conto também com a ajuda do micro-clima da zona para isto!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (20 Dez 2009 às 00:18)

miguelgjm disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> Só uma pergunta. Com as condições previstas para amanhã será possivel ocorrer queda de neve em Castro- Daire? Não me estou a referir á parte serrana no concelho, mas sim á vila propriamente dita ( altitude de cerca de 600m).
> 
> Conto também com a ajuda do micro-clima da zona para isto!




Estou intrigado com estas previsões do IM, que são completamente contrárias as faladas aqui no fórum. Quer em termos de cota de neve quer em quantidade de precipitaçao no Norte e Centro...


----------



## vinc7e (20 Dez 2009 às 00:22)

pedroesteves disse:


> Estou intrigado com estas previsões do IM, que são completamente contrárias as faladas aqui no fórum. Quer em termos de cota de neve quer em quantidade de precipitaçao no Norte e Centro...



O próprio IM contradiz-se, basta comparar a previsão descritiva com a previsão
significativa


----------



## miguelgjm (20 Dez 2009 às 00:23)

Sim, eu igualmente. De qualquer das formas nem que tenha que me deslocar á serra de montemuro para ver nevar, já que sou um grande amante de neve. Mas continuo a ter esperanças de ver nevar em castro-daire, algo com maior probabilidade de aconteçer do que em viseu julgo.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 00:35)

pedroesteves disse:


> Estou intrigado com estas previsões do IM, que são completamente contrárias as faladas aqui no fórum. Quer em termos de cota de neve quer em quantidade de precipitaçao no Norte e Centro...



Começo a ficar intrigado com as previsões do IM.
Já na terça/quarta-feira passada, a neve prevista acima dos 400m e a história da neve na serra de Sintra, foram um valente balde de água fria.

Para amanhã, e com a previsão de um cenário idêntico, ainda descem a cota para os 300m, sem especificar para onde. 

_"Queda de neve acima dos 300 metros para o final do dia."_

Se assim for, quase nem preciso de sair de casa para ver nevar. 


-------------------

*miguelgjm*, nevou aí na noite de terça para quarta-feira?


----------



## miguelgjm (20 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

AnDré disse:


> Começo a ficar intrigado com as previsões do IM.
> Já na terça/quarta-feira passada, a neve prevista acima dos 400m e a história da neve na serra de Sintra, foram um valente balde de água fria.
> 
> Para amanhã, e com a previsão de um cenário idêntico, ainda descem a cota para os 300m, sem especificar para onde.
> ...




Com acumulação não, e nesse dia encontrava-me na covilhã. Mas o pessoal relata a queda de água-neve e de saraiva, passando de manhã a chuva. MAS... como eu sou um optimista e nao acredito em duas coisas ocorrerem da mesma maneira espero nem que seja um bocadinho de neve afinal é uma das zonas do país que é visitada pela neve com mais frequencia.


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

ate a madrugada de 2f espera-se muito frio em praticamente todo o continente com as maximas a aproximarem-se dos 10º apenas nos locais do litoral sul/SW.
durante a noite de dom-2f, espera-se a entrada de uma frente quente muito activa que varrerá o ar frio em altura mas so tera influencia nos niveis baixos a partir da manha de 2f, devido a isto espero que neve a cotas de 400-600m aumentando rapidamente a cota para  1400-1600m durantea noite .
ate a madrugada de 2f apesar do "calor" em altura e das cotas a subirem vertiginosamente o ar frio a superficie sera responsavel pelo recongelamento da agua dando origem a freezing rain EM ALGUNS LOCAIS.
apos 2f e pelo menos ate dia 25 ou 26 espera-se um fluxo forte de sudoeste/W aliado a 4 ciclogeneses que cruzarão ou passarao bem perto da PI causando ventos e chuvas fortes, forte ondulação e neve nos pontos mais altos, geralmente acima de 1400-1800m, apesar de tudo espera-se uma subida algo acentuada das temperaturas.
apos dia 26, uma crista forma-se na PI e europa ocidental dando origem a um fluxo quente de sul e alguma chuva talvez forte no norte e litoral oeste aliada a um WCB/frente estacionaria ( um evento similar a julia).
provavelmente este sistema cruzará o pais no dia 28 ou 29 reestablecendo-se imediatamente um forte AA entre os açores e frança/ilhas baleares, com bom tempo e algum calorzinho agradavel....
resumindo teremos um natal chuvoso mas ameno e uma passagem de ano possivelmente solarenga e primaveril, segundo a tendencia actual
apesar de tudo ha que acompanhar a evoluçao do estado do tempo pelo que somente no prox fim de semana se podem retirar algumas certezas quanto ao estado do tempo na ultima semana de dezembro


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 00:49)

AnDré disse:


> Começo a ficar intrigado com as previsões do IM.
> Já na terça/quarta-feira passada, a neve prevista acima dos 400m e a história da neve na serra de Sintra, foram um valente balde de água fria.
> 
> Para amanhã, e com a previsão de um cenário idêntico, ainda descem a cota para os 300m, sem especificar para onde.
> ...



Na madrugada de terça para quarta tive meia dúzia de grãos muito finos de neve misturados com chuva num primeiro aguaceiro fraco aqui por Gaia (nem 1 minuto durou). Não excluo que possa eventualmente cair qualquer coisa, mesmo que muito frustre e sem acumulação evidentemente, a 300m ou até mais baixo, mesmo em regiões do litoral. Obviamente que será uma coisa passageira, e também dependerá muito do timing do momento em que entram as nuvens.


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

miguelgjm disse:


> Com acumulação não, e nesse dia encontrava-me na covilhã. Mas o pessoal relata a queda de água-neve e de saraiva, passando de manhã a chuva. MAS... como eu sou um optimista e nao acredito em duas coisas ocorrerem da mesma maneira espero nem que seja um bocadinho de neve afinal é uma das zonas do país que é visitada pela neve com mais frequencia.



Tenho família em Várzea da Serra (950m de altitude), provavelmente conheces.
E lá, disseram-me eles que a neve foi residual. Caiu sim, mas foi chuva gelada que congelou e "cristalizou" tudo. Gelo que durou o dia todo.

Daí não estar optimista. 

Mas a ver vamos.

Contamos com os teus relatos!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Dez 2009 às 09:50)

É esperado portanto mau tempo para os proximos dias...

O Accuweather põe chuva por vezes forte e muito vento em quase todos os dias ate ao dia 27...



 



O Freemeteo prevê o mesmo para a semana toda...



 



Condimentos necessários a uma boa semana meteorológica... apesar destas previsões valerem o que valem


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2009 às 10:09)

...SW Iberia...

Ahead of the approaching upper trough, warm and moist air with a few hundred J/kg CAPE is advected towards SW Iberia. Especially near the cold front which should pass the region on Monday morning, deep layer shear in order of 20 - 25 m/s and locally enhanced LLS is expected near the left exit of a 50 m/s upper jet streak that points at N Portugal. Some QG forcing may allow convection that is mostly elevated and may be accompanied by isolated severe gusts. A local maximum in the effective precipitable water over this region is forecast by GFS and heavy rainfall is likely to occur. If a storm can maintain a rotating updraught on its way to the coastline, an isolated tornado may be possible.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Dez 2009 às 10:22)

AnDré disse:


> Tenho família em Várzea da Serra (950m de altitude), provavelmente conheces.
> E lá, disseram-me eles que a neve foi residual. Caiu sim, mas foi chuva gelada que congelou e "cristalizou" tudo. Gelo que durou o dia todo.
> 
> Daí não estar optimista.
> ...



Eu conheço bem Várzea da Serra pois sou de Lamego que é perto.
Para mim o problema são as temperaturas a 850hPa que não se aguentam e são varridas logo no pré-frontal ao contrário do Nordeste, que da última vez aguentaram-se até cerca do meio dia e desta vez pelo que se prevê aguentar-se-ão até ao inicio da manhã, daí o meu cepticismo em relação à acumulaçao de neve em locais sem ser no Nordeste, em localidades, pois obviamente que nas serras conseguirá certamente acumular. Agora cidades brancas amanhã de manhã ou muito me engano ( e espero estar enganado), só Bragança.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia !!
Olhando ás imagens de satélite do IM parece que aquelas formações nebulosas que vêm em deslocamento para Leste prometem !!

Previsão do IM para os próximos dias em Portugal (olhando áquelas previsões parece que o vento sopraria sempre e sempre na mesma direcção e que iria estar sempre a chover ... senão repare-se:

Previsão para Domingo, 20 de Dezembro de 2009

Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente
muito nublado de sul para norte e do litoral para o interior.
Períodos de chuva a partir da tarde na Região Sul, estendendo-se
progressivamente às restantes regiões e sendo temporariamente forte
no Algarve e no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro ao fim do dia.
Queda de neve acima dos 300 metros para o final do dia nas regiões
Norte e Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de leste, rodando para
sueste e tornando-se forte (35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos
75 km/h no litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego.
Nas terras altas, o vento tornar-se-á forte a muito forte
(45 a 70 km/h) do quadrante sul com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Formação de geada.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de sudoeste com
2 a 2,5 m.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de sudoeste com
2 a 2,5 m, aumentando para 3,5 a 4 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 2,5 m,
aumentando para 4 a 4,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 21 de Dezembro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte.
Queda de neve acima dos 300 metros durante a noite, subindo a cota
para os 1600 metros ao longo do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste com rajadas da
ordem dos 70 km/h.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (45 a 70 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Subida de temperatura.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de sudoeste com
2,5 a 3,5 m, aumentando para 4,5 a 5 m.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de sudoeste com
4 a 5 m, aumentando para 5,5 a 6 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 4,5 a 5 m,
aumentando para 5 a 5,5 m.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 22 de Dezembro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) no litoral.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (45 a 70 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Subida da temperatura mínima.


Previsão para 4ª Feira, 23 de Dezembro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Chuva, por vezes forte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


Que falta de precisão, podiam ser mais selectivos !!


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2009 às 10:48)

A que horas começa o inverno?  Alguém sabe?


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2009 às 11:00)

Comparativo da precipitação entre o GFS, ECM e ALADIN para esta noite e próxima madrugada


GFS







ECMWF/IM





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

ALADIN/IM





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


----------



## Aurélio (20 Dez 2009 às 11:18)

Aquela mancha de precipitação que vai entrar a sul do Algarve rumo ao Golfo de Cádiz na Terça Feira, bem que podia virar aqui rumo ao Algarve


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2009 às 14:35)

Já lancei os alertas do projecto SPAICO. Espero que desta vez chova forte e feito, tal como os modelos mostram.

Desta vez decidi lançar os alertas com um maior intervalo de tempo, pois há mais probabilidade de prever um número ainda maior de situações que possam ocorrer.


----------



## David sf (20 Dez 2009 às 15:12)

Já apareceu a meteorologista do IM na televisão a dizer que a neve cairá a partir dos 300 m em Trás os Montes e na Beira Alta. Contudo os nossos jornalistas já começam a dar notícias delirantes. Ainda agora na SICnotícias diziam que as mínimas desta próxima noite seriam negativas em quase todo o país, referindo algumas, como 0 para Lisboa e -2 para Évora, não percebendo que as mínimas referem-se à noite anterior. Dizem que o frio vai piorar porque todo o país está em alerta por frio, quando tal não é verdade, a maioria dos distritos tem alerta por chuva e vento e não frio. Depois vem o povo dizer que os meteorologistas se enganam, quando neste caso são os jornalistas que deturpam o que é dito. Claro que o IM tem a sua culpa, pois tem pautado as suas previsões nos últimos dias por alguma ambiguidade.

PS- A EMA de Viseu está avariada, não? Neste momento 20 graus?


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (20 Dez 2009 às 15:18)

David sf disse:


> Já apareceu a meteorologista do IM na televisão a dizer que a neve cairá a partir dos 300 m em Trás os Montes e na Beira Alta. Contudo os nossos jornalistas já começam a dar notícias delirantes. Ainda agora na SICnotícias diziam que as mínimas desta próxima noite seriam negativas em quase todo o país, referindo algumas, como 0 para Lisboa e -2 para Évora, não percebendo que as mínimas referem-se à noite anterior. Dizem que o frio vai piorar porque todo o país está em alerta por frio, quando tal não é verdade, a maioria dos distritos tem alerta por chuva e vento e não frio. Depois vem o povo dizer que os meteorologistas se enganam, quando neste caso são os jornalistas que deturpam o que é dito. Claro que o IM tem a sua culpa, pois tem pautado as suas previsões nos últimos dias por alguma ambiguidade.



Nem mais. Só hoje é que o IM veio desmistificar esta coisa dos 300m, afirmando que apenas se verificará em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta, quando na sua previsão descritiva generaliza com "regiões do Norte e Centro". 
O Instituto de Meteorologia com palavras a menos e a comunicaçao social com muitas palavras a mais.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2009 às 15:19)

David sf disse:


> Já apareceu a meteorologista do IM na televisão a dizer que a neve cairá a partir dos 300 m em Trás os Montes e na Beira Alta. Contudo os nossos jornalistas já começam a dar notícias delirantes. Ainda agora na SICnotícias diziam que as mínimas desta próxima noite seriam negativas em quase todo o país, referindo algumas, como 0 para Lisboa e -2 para Évora, não percebendo que as mínimas referem-se à noite anterior. Dizem que o frio vai piorar porque todo o país está em alerta por frio, quando tal não é verdade, a maioria dos distritos tem alerta por chuva e vento e não frio. Depois vem o povo dizer que os meteorologistas se enganam, quando neste caso são os jornalistas que deturpam o que é dito. Claro que o IM tem a sua culpa, pois tem pautado as suas previsões nos últimos dias por alguma ambiguidade.



Nem mais apoiado a 100% é uma desinformação que até enerva quem entende minimamente do que se passa com o tempo  os jornalistas deturpam completamente toda a informação e levam ao engano da população! A temperatura na próxima madrugada não vai descer vai subir e vai chover muito principalmente no Sul a neve só na madrugada e no NE a cotas médias acima dos 400 ou 500m subindo a cota bastante durante o dia de Segunda o que fica é a chuva e o vento tanta coisa a volta do gelo e da neve quando o principal vai ser a chuva e ventos.


----------



## rozzo (20 Dez 2009 às 16:19)

miguel disse:


> Nem mais apoiado a 100% é uma desinformação que até enerva quem entende minimamente do que se passa com o tempo  os jornalistas deturpam completamente toda a informação e levam ao engano da população! A temperatura na próxima madrugada não vai descer vai subir e vai chover muito principalmente no Sul a neve só na madrugada e no NE a cotas médias acima dos 400 ou 500m subindo a cota bastante durante o dia de Segunda o que fica é a chuva e o vento tanta coisa a volta do gelo e da neve quando o principal vai ser a chuva e ventos.



Neste tipo de assuntos os media deturpam as coisas, é verdade.. Mas são leigos no assunto, em termos mais técnicos, como a população em geral, logo a culpa vai a 95% para quem mete as previsões descritivas no site do IM, e é mesmo isso!

Se as pessoas naturalmente não são especialistas, informadas, ou interessadas como nós aqui, é ÓBVIO que a previsão de 300m sem especificar, vai ser interpretada como geral! É de uma imensa responsabilidade!
Não consigo mesmo entender, custa-me imenso!

E hoje corrigiram? Boa.. Para 300m no Norte e Centro? Continua na mesma. Sintra está no Centro, tem 500m. Quem lê a previsão e não está no assunto que conclui? Pode nevar em Sintra..
E vai nevar?... 

É óbvio que seria muito estranho os técnicos estarem a fazer essa previsão a acreditar nos 300m sem ser nos locais óbvios. E terem hoje então dito que se referiam apenas ao NE do país, confima então essas nossas dúvidas.. Mas... Isso está na cabeça deles, na nossa, e de poucas mais pessoas. 
É completamente descabido e irresponsável assumir que a população e media vão entender essa ideia que está apenas na cabeça, e não preto-no-branco na informação textual!

E já deveriam saber as consequências..

Uma vez tem desculpa.. Duas não!


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

Actualização da precipitação do GFS 12z para logo








Atenção ao vento, que nas terras altas facilmente ultrapassará os 100/120km/h


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Interessante. O facto do vento vir de LE/SE à superfície poderá não levar ao aumento da temperatura mesmo com a nebulosidade já instalada, como aliás tenho verificado por aqui. Vamos lá a ver o que dá a madrugada...


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 16:47)

Ora amigos, a precipitação está a avançar mais rápido que eu tinha previsto
Está mesmo muito avançada cerca de duas horas, quando forem ai 7 horas deve estás aqui a chover ou nevar.


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Parece estar muito mais próximo a neve às cotas baixas do que eu julgava.
No Porto e Braga, a cota deve andar pelos 300 metros, sim...
Só falta começar a precipitação..


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2009 às 17:20)

O AEMet espanhol actualizou a cota de neve dos próximos dias para a região norte a partir dos 600 metros, em vez dos 1.000 metros previstos inicialmente.

  A atmosfera afinal não vai aquecer tanto como se julgava.


----------



## mirra (20 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

off-topic

uma coisa e o que achamos que vai acontecer... 
outra e desejarmos que aconteça.

e isto e muito simples... se me perguntarem o que acho que vai acontecer eu respondo que em maior parte do pais...vai chuver...
se me perguntarem o que gostava que acontecesse , responderia que gostava que viesse a neve. 

e muito dificil nevar em portugal em locais nao muito altos como
aqui em braga... infelizmente!
isto sim... era assunto :

http://www.lausanne.ch/view.asp?docId=29623&domId=40100&language=E

cumprimentos


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Alguem me explica a razao de nao haver alertas no site do im, estar o pais todo a verde? Para aqui poem -3cº de mínima e na descritiva falam de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70km/h  mas nao ha alertas


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica a razao de nao haver alertas no site do im, estar o pais todo a verde? Para aqui poem -3cº de mínima e na descritiva falam de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70km/h  mas nao ha alertas



Também não entendo 

Mas depois das cotas a 300 m para o norte e centro já espero tudo


----------



## cardu (20 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem me explica a razao de nao haver alertas no site do im, estar o pais todo a verde? Para aqui poem -3cº de mínima e na descritiva falam de rajadas de vento na ordem dos 70km/h  mas nao ha alertas


realmente, ia agora também perguntar acerca disso....

ca para mim os alertas devem estar prestes a sair


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (20 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

Segundo a comunicação social os alertos do IM so ficam activos a partir da meia noite!


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2009 às 18:00)

cardu disse:


> realmente, ia agora também perguntar acerca disso....
> 
> ca para mim os alertas devem estar prestes a sair



Não sei tendo em conta que a previsão foi actualizada as 8:55 e nao lancaram nenhum alerta desde lá, so se lançarem na proxima actualização.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

pedroesteves disse:


> Segundo a comunicação social os alertos do IM so ficam activos a partir da meia noite!



Não senhor; os alertas são da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil

*Por favor, tenham mais em atenção ao que publicam aqui no Forum e não induzam as pessoas em erro. E já agora evitem erros de ortografia.
*

O Sistema de Avisos Meteorológicos do Instituto de Meteorologia foi actualizado às 18h00; qualquer questão pertinente sobre o mesmo deve ser colado directamente ao Instituto de Meteorologia, utilizando este (aqui) link.


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2009 às 18:21)

Os alertas da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Não senhor; os alertas são da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil
> 
> *Por favor, tenham mais em atenção ao que publicam aqui no Forum e não induzam as pessoas em erro. E já agora evitem erros de ortografia.
> *



Completando a informação deixada pelo Gerofil:

*ALERTAS* PROTECÇÃO CIVIL:

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa de alertas.pdf

*AVISOS* I.M.:

http://www.meteo.pt

----------------------

E por acaso apareceram agora na página do I.M. os avisos  actualizados


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Não percebo porque razão só distrito de Santarém não tem qualquer aviso


----------



## mirra (20 Dez 2009 às 18:39)

segundo algumas previsoes de sites europeus... os alertas fazem sentido..
mas tambem não percebo porque é que santarem nao tem qualquer aviso... 

:/


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Não percebo, o alerta de precipitação para o Algarve só até às 02 horas e vento até dia 22, enquanto os nossos vizinhos espanhóis metem Alerta Laranja para precipitação para amanhã, e alerta amarelo para precipitação para 3ªfeira. Enquanto este site: 





 Alerta Laranja para chuva e trovoada, de Albufeira até Gibraltar, e só a partir das 00 horas do dia 21.


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

mirra disse:


> segundo algumas previsoes de sites europeus... os alertas fazem sentido..
> *mas tambem não percebo porque é que santarem nao tem qualquer aviso...
> *
> :/



ainda por cima normalmente quando acontecem fenómenos extremos, o distrito de Santarém é sempre um dos mais afectados (é claro que não significa que venha algum fenómeno desse tipo, fora de questão). Mas certamente o IM deverá ter alguma razão para não pôr qualquer tipo de alerta no distrito de Santarém .


----------



## ACalado (20 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

rozzo disse:


> Neste tipo de assuntos os media deturpam as coisas, é verdade.. Mas são leigos no assunto, em termos mais técnicos, como a população em geral, logo a culpa vai a 95% para quem mete as previsões descritivas no site do IM, e é mesmo isso!
> 
> Se as pessoas naturalmente não são especialistas, informadas, ou interessadas como nós aqui, é ÓBVIO que a previsão de 300m sem especificar, vai ser interpretada como geral! É de uma imensa responsabilidade!
> Não consigo mesmo entender, custa-me imenso!
> ...





spiritmind disse:


> A cota nunca será 300 basta ver isos, geopotenciais e afins. Nao sei onde vão buscar isso mesmo que contem com o frio á superficie. Se eles na descritiva fossem mais claros e objectivos talvez se evitassem alguns erros e confusões.


 Ontem disse isto sobre a descritiva e volto a dizer é uma tremenda irresponsabilidade o cálculo de cotas de neve, eles nem fazem a distinção de zonas e depois a ANPC é levada de rasto pois eles emitem os comunicados com base nos relatórios dos senhores do IM  Pelos vistos os concusos públicos abertos até a bem tempo não fizeram melhorar o departamento de avisos e previsões. coitados deles 

Mas pronto vamos é fazer o respectivo nowcasting a ver no que isto dá se nevar a cotas de 300m no Litoral era um espanto!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

squidward disse:


> ainda por cima normalmente quando acontecem fenómenos extremos, o distrito de Santarém é sempre um dos mais afectados (é claro que não significa que venha algum fenómeno desse tipo, fora de questão). Mas certamente o IM deverá ter alguma razão para não pôr qualquer tipo de alerta no distrito de Santarém .



Mais uma vez..não é alerta, é aviso 

Pelas previsões, modelos, etc... o distrito de Santarém está na fronteira dos 3 tipos de acção que vão acontecer hoje.

Vento, não está no litoral, zona baixa, o vento vai ser mais fraco.
Chuva, Nem Lisboa tem alerta, o forte vai ser mais a sul.
Neve, Zona baixa, temperaturas altas...
Agitação Marítima, não há


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais uma vez..não é alerta, é aviso
> 
> Pelas previsões, modelos, etc... o distrito de Santarém está na fronteira dos 3 tipos de acção que vão acontecer hoje.
> 
> ...



ok exclarecido


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não percebo, o alerta de precipitação para o Algarve só até às 02 horas e vento até dia 22, enquanto os nossos vizinhos espanhóis metem Alerta Laranja para precipitação para amanhã, e alerta amarelo para precipitação para 3ªfeira.



Simples: o mau tempo vai fazer-se sentir primeiro em Portugal e só mais tarde em Espanha; o *Vince* já colocou esta tarde várias cartas onde se pode observar isso.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2009 às 19:42)

Pode nevar no Caramulo?

Acho que não pois tem uma grande influência marítima.
Se nevar é no lado E.


----------



## jPdF (20 Dez 2009 às 19:43)

Pedro disse:


> Pode nevar no Caramulo?
> 
> Acho que não pois tem uma grande influência marítima.
> Se nevar é no lado E.



A vila do Caramulo é no lado Este...


----------



## excalibas (20 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Os alarmes da pagina do IM são para o dia corrente ou para o dia seguinte?


----------



## excalibas (20 Dez 2009 às 19:52)

Já vi... é para as 24 horas seguintes á emissão do aviso...


----------



## godzila (20 Dez 2009 às 22:04)

a que horas muda a previsão descritiva do IM?


----------



## caramulo (20 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

No Caramulo não está a nevar... Chove, apesar da temperatura estar a 1,5 cº...
E o lado onde neva menos é o lado este, onde apanha menos correntes maritimas...
Quanto as previsões do I.M. é ridiculo, pois aqui a 800 metros, chove e bem...


----------



## stormiday (21 Dez 2009 às 00:13)

caramulo disse:


> No Caramulo não está a nevar... Chove, apesar da temperatura estar a 1,5 cº...
> E o lado onde neva menos é o lado este, onde apanha menos correntes maritimas...
> Quanto as previsões do I.M. é ridiculo, pois aqui a 800 metros, chove e bem...



Avisa se houver neve aí em cima pois se houver ainda aí vou almoçar a Paranho de Arca e depois dar um salto ao cabecinho da neve


----------



## caramulo (21 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

stormiday disse:


> Avisa se houver neve aí em cima pois se houver ainda aí vou almoçar a Paranho de Arca e depois dar um salto ao cabecinho da neve



Não esperes encontrar neve... a temperatura está a aumentar, e se ainda não nevou já não acredito que neve.


----------



## stormiday (21 Dez 2009 às 00:25)

caramulo disse:


> Não esperes encontrar neve... a temperatura está a aumentar, e se ainda não nevou já não acredito que neve.


Estava só a tentar arranjar mais um motivo para visitar essa bonita cidade


----------



## stormiday (21 Dez 2009 às 00:33)

mirra disse:


> este IM so nos desilude!


Também acho o mesmo em parte. Eu não sou expert na meteorologia, sou só um curioso, mas tenho a ideia que por vezes o IM atribui alertas de mau tempo quando na realidade esses alerta não fazem grande sentido pois as condições atmosféricas não são tão más quanto se esperavam ser. Isso pode ser bom ou não... Mas eu só só um curioso nestas coisas


----------



## frusko (21 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: IP 4 (Ambos os Sentidos)  Informação detalhada  



Notas:  Estradas Cortadas devido à Neve / Gelo: EN339 entre Covilhâ/Piornos; EN251 em Oleiros; EN232 em Gouveia.  Informação detalhada  



Notas:  Estradas cortadas devido a Queda de Neve / Gelo: EN 2 Gois / Pampilhosa  





Fonte da Informação: ANPC/CNOS


----------



## Fernando (21 Dez 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia. Será que quarta durante a tarde há possibilidade de nevar? O IM não prevê neve em nenhum local do país, já o freemeteo é mais bondoso e prevê neve a cotas médias... O que dizem os modelos?


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 10:44)

Alguém me pode explicar a acentuada desciada nocturna das temperaturas, que o IM prevê para 5ª?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2009 às 11:06)

Olhando aos modelos parece que os periodos de chuva forte que chegaram a estar previstos para terça e Quarta feira foram-se á vida !!
Enfim o habitual ... mas ao menos a precipitação prevista para o episódeo desta noite manhã já foi bom ...
Que remédio, paciência foi o que se arranjou.... tinhas esperanças de chuva mais intensa para amanhã e Terça mas já se esfumou quase tudo e teremos precipitação fraca a moderada !!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2009 às 12:08)

Pede-se novamente a atenção para o facto deste tópico ser de *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*. Outros assuntos que não caibam no tema do tópico ficam sujeitos a serem removidos pelos moderadores.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Dez 2009 às 13:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Pede-se novamente a atenção para o facto deste tópico ser de *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*. Outros assuntos que não caibam no tema do tópico ficam sujeitos a serem removidos pelos moderadores.



Sei que não tenho por hábito participar neste tópico, mas visito-o bastantes vezes, de qualquer forma e como complemento a esta advertência, aproveito para reforçar a preocupação, que aliás já foi várias vezes transmitida, de que façamos bom uso da nossa língua que é o *PORTUGUÊS*.

Desde a construção de frases passando pelos erros ortográficos. Quanto a pelo menos estes últimos, que tal fazer uso do corrector embutido no navegador?
No meu caso tem sido uma grande ajuda...! Pensemos nisso.  ...e peço desculpa pelo off-topic!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Dez 2009 às 13:58)

Cotas de neve bastante interessantes aqui para os Açores segundo o GFS. Pena é ser só para o dia 28 de Dezembro! Mas sonhar é sempre bom


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2009 às 14:27)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Cotas de neve bastante interessantes aqui para os Açores segundo o GFS. Pena é ser só para o dia 28 de Dezembro! Mas sonhar é sempre bom



Estão mais ou menos a quanto?


----------



## caramulo (21 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

Caros companheiros... Prevê-se queda de neve nos próximos dias? 
obrigado


----------



## squidward (21 Dez 2009 às 15:07)

caramulo disse:


> Caros companheiros... Prevê-se queda de neve nos próximos dias?
> obrigado



acho que não tens sorte, as temperaturas vão-se manter amenas nos próximos dias, só na 6ªf. há uma pequena descida da temperatura mas nada de significante. Isto segundo o GFS


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

Pedro disse:


> Estão mais ou menos a quanto?



Aqui para São Miguel estão entre os 770 e os 800 metros para dia 28
No Pico andam na ordem dos 600 metros

Se assim fosse teriamos neve nos Pontos mais altos da ilha de S. Miguel talvez entre os 1000 e os 1100 m e no Pico talvez a partir dos 900/1000 m


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2009 às 15:08)

caramulo disse:


> Caros companheiros... Prevê-se queda de neve nos próximos dias?
> obrigado



sim, mas apenas nevará continuamente acima dos 1500-1700m, a cotas inferiores espera-se neve apenas no pos frontal de 5f, eventualmente na 6f e na noite de 3f, mas duvido q neve abaixo dos 800-1000m nesses eventos


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2009 às 16:49)

neste momento todo o territorio continental encontra-se sob influencia de uma massa tropical associada a um fluxo de SW originado por uma depressao em fase de absorçao pelo vortice polar, a NE.
a NW da PI uma area de frontogenese com  vortices embebidos vai-se organizando, esta frente causará outra noite e manhã invernais principalmente no norte e centro, entretanto, nas prox horas a andaluzia sera afectada por uma oclusao/WCB que deixará quantidades significativas de precipitação.
analise actual:



durante a noite e manha espera-se a passagem da frente fria enquanto o sul da PI deixa de ser afectado pelo WCB, so durante a tarde de amanha é que a frente fria atingirá o sul de portugal, em dissipação, enquanto outra toca o norte e centro, devido a isto espera-se uma descida pouco acentuada das temperaturas no norte e centro.
analise para as 00z de 4f:



durante o dia de 4f outro sistema depressionario exercerá influencia sobre o territorio
a tendencia de melhoria do estado do tempo mantem-se para os dias 28-30....


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

*Predicción especial para las fiestas de Navidad 21/12/2009  Predicción válida del 23 al 29 de diciembre de 2009*

Miércoles 23 y jueves 24: El paso de sucesivos frentes activos de procedencia atlántica dejará precipitaciones generalizadas y de intensidad moderada, pudiendo ser localmente  fuertes principalmente en zonas del sur de la Península y en Canarias. A primeras horas la cota de nieve será inferior a 1000 metros en el noroeste peninsular, ascendiendo rápidamente en las horas siguientes. El viento será del Suroeste moderado localmente fuerte. Sin cambios significativos en las temperaturas, salvo en la mitad sur donde podrán aumentar ligera a moderadamente.

Viernes 25: La llegada de un nuevo frente por el suroeste dejará precipitaciones débiles a moderadas que irán afectando, a lo lardo de la tarde, a la mitad suroccidental peninsular. En el resto de la Península se esperan intervalos nubosos con posibilidad de precipitaciones débiles en general, más probables a primeras horas y en el interior, área cantábrica y Pirineos. Intervalos nubosos en Baleares y posibilidad de alguna precipitación ocasional en Canarias. Se espera un descenso moderado de las temperaturas en la Península y en Baleares y sin cambios en Canarias. Viento flojo en general con intervalos de moderado en el área mediterránea.

Sábado 26 al martes 29: Continuará sobre la Península y Baleares la llegada sucesiva de frentes atlánticos acompañados de precipitaciones. Se espera que sean en general más intensas en la vertiente atlántica y menos frecuente en el área mediterránea. Viento moderado del Suroeste, ocasionalmente fuerte y temperaturas en ligero a moderado ascenso. Intervalos nubosos en Canarias, con viento flojo a moderado de componente Sur y sin cambios significativos en las temperaturas.



Advertencia importante

La fiabilidad de las predicciones es mayor al principio del plazo de predicción y disminuye a medida que este se aleja en el tiempo. Por eso, en este boletín especial se recoge tal incertidumbre mediante  distintos términos: Posibilidad o posible expresa el índice más bajo de fiabilidad; probable o probabilidad se refiere a un índice notable de confianza; por fin, la ausencia de mención explícita a posibilidad o  probabilidad significa bastante seguridad en la predicción.


http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/predicciones/200912pe_navidad


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Diferenças consideráveis na precipitação prevista até dia 25 pelo NOGAPS, ECMWF, UKMO e GFS.

No entanto, tendência para esta ser superior no sotavento algarvio, embora exista o risco de «desviar» tudo para a Andaluzia. Penso que à partida as estações do Algarve consigam ultrapassar largamente a média do mês, visto que algumas, como Tavira ou VRSA, levam já mais de metade. Veremos...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (21 Dez 2009 às 18:10)

frederico disse:


> *Predicción especial para las fiestas de Navidad 21/12/2009  Predicción válida del 23 al 29 de diciembre de 2009*
> 
> Miércoles 23 y jueves 24: El paso de sucesivos frentes activos de procedencia atlántica dejará precipitaciones generalizadas y de intensidad moderada, pudiendo ser localmente  fuertes principalmente en zonas del sur de la Península y en Canarias. A primeras horas la cota de nieve será inferior a 1000 metros en el noroeste peninsular, ascendiendo rápidamente en las horas siguientes. El viento será del Suroeste moderado localmente fuerte. Sin cambios significativos en las temperaturas, salvo en la mitad sur donde podrán aumentar ligera a moderadamente.
> 
> ...




Moral da história: BOOOOOOOOOOOORING...


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Riesgo - *Huelva* (litoral de la província)

Elaborado: lunes, 21 diciembre 2009
Validez: miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00
Nivel de riesgo  

*Fenómeno  Lluvias
Precipitación acumulada en una hora : 15 mm
Precipitación acumulada en 12 horas : 50 mm
*

Ámbito Geográfico Litoral 
Hora de comienzo martes, 22 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización martes, 22 diciembre 2009 a las 12:00 hora oficial 


www.aemet.es


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 18:27)

*Riesgo - Huelva*

Elaborado: lunes, 21 diciembre 2009
Validez: jueves, 24 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00
Nivel de riesgo  
Fenómeno  Lluvias
*Precipitación acumulada en una hora : 15 mm
Precipitación acumulada en 12 horas : 60 mm
*

Ámbito Geográfico Huelva 
Hora de comienzo miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 12:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización jueves, 24 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00 hora oficial 


www.aemet.es


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 18:30)

*Riesgo - Zamora*

Elaborado: lunes, 21 diciembre 2009
Validez: jueves, 24 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00

Fenómeno  Nevadas
*Acumulación de nieve : 7 cm
**Ámbito Geográfico Sanabria *
Hora de comienzo miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 11:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 18:00 hora oficial 


Fenómeno  Nevadas
*Acumulación de nieve : 2 cm* 
*Ámbito Geográfico Meseta (Província de Zamora)*
Hora de comienzo miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 11:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 16:00 hora oficial


www.aemet.es


A previsão das cotas não é nada animadora, apenas 800 m para sexta-feira. Aproveitem, porque chuvas generosas de sudoeste também fazem falta, e Trás-os-Montes deixa para trás aquela que poderá ter sido a sua década mais seca dos últimos 110 anos.


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

Espero não estar a abusar ao pedir isto, mas alguém que perceba mais de meteorologia que eu me podia dizer mais ou menos o que esperar para o período de 23 a 27 de Dezembro para o Sabugal (Guarda)?


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

Tens aqui os dados de uma localidade espanhola que fica a uns 20/30 km do Sabugal:           http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/villasrubias-37696


----------



## DRC (21 Dez 2009 às 19:42)

frederico disse:


> Tens aqui os dados de uma localidade espanhola que fica a uns 20/30 km do Sabugal:           http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades/villasrubias-37696



Obrigado e consegui encontrar ainda algumas outras povoações espanholas relativamente próximas.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 00:00)

Estofex:

Extended Forecast
Valid: Wed 23 Dec 2009 06:00 to Thu 24 Dec 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 21 Dec 2009 23:42
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 2 was issued for the Strait of Gibraltar and surrounding areas mainly for excessive rainfall.

A level 1 was issued for Portugal and most parts of Spain mainly for severe wind gusts, tornadoes, large hail and to a lesser extent for excessive rainfall.

SYNOPSIS

The progressive weather pattern keeps going for SW and central Europe. Numerous disturbances rotate around a far southward extending are of low geopotential heights over the far NE-Atlantic with the strongest one crossing the Iberian Peninsula during the night. Access to a tropical airmass increases thunderstorm probabilities over most parts of Spain and Portugal, whereas over the rest of Europe, only marginal BL quality precludes deep and electrified convection. Nevertheless, numerous other disturbances cause unsettled conditions over most parts of Europe.

DISCUSSION

... Portugal and Spain ...

This extended outlook was penned to reflect a potential high-impact event for most parts of the Iberian Peninsula.

EZMWF and GFS forecast solutions converged in the main points like strength of the surface depression although some discrepancies regarding the speed of this feature were still present. Both models are also more aggressive compared to the rest of the models, so detailed questions can't be answered yet. However, some more stress was laid on GFS due to its persistence and good handling of the current conditions over the N-Atlantic, verified with a few buoys/ship reports.

A strong, sub-990hPa depression comes onshore over far NW-Spain/N-Portugal during the night. This depression is characterized by an extensive warm sector, which overspreads nearly all of the Iberian Peninsula. The cold front of this depression is forecast to cross Spain from west to east after midnight although it remains questionable, how active this front will be, as pressure already starts to drop west of Portugal with some geopotential height increase over Spain. The front looks like to be most active over N-Portugal and Spain, as some high IPV-air, strong lift and surface cold front overlap. Further south, cold front starts to trail in very high PWAT airmass.

The main uncertainty will be the BL quality as any better instability will be bound to either the impressive moisture tongue over south/central Spain or the moisture pooling along the cold front itself. The warm sector will be strongly sheared, but limited lapse rates at mid-level niveau ought to keep thunderstorm probabilities at the lower-end. The concern arises as the cold front pushes eastwards over N-Portugal and NW-Spain (21 UTC) and north/central Spain (after midnight). If current shear parameters along the cold front verify (25-30m/s 0-3km shear, 20m/s 0-1km speed shear, intense directional shear and roughly 35m/s at 700hPa), a significant severe to damaging wind gust threat and tornado risk would accompany the cold front passage, next to isolated large hail. Another focus is the coast of Portugal and NW-Spain, where even in the postfrontal air mass, onshore flowing moisture and hence some modest CAPE and strong shear overlap, so tornadoes and severe wind gusts are possible all night long. The dynamic nature of this system should suppress any development of a stable stratified, nocturnal layer, so bad timing may be offset by strong LL wind field and abundant LL moisture. A level 2 may be needed, if new model data confirms the current trend of GFS.

A level 2 however was already issued for the excessive rainfall risk around the Strait of Gibraltar. A truely tropical air mass is advected northeastwards towards S-Spain and a prolonged period of lift and onshore flow ought to yield a favorable environment for excessive rainfall. In addition, the cold front starts to train during the night, so rain amounts likely match our criterion. Numerous waves of severe thunderstorms (see paragraph below) and strong rainfall potential increased the confidence enough to go with a level 2 that far out. However, significant modifications of this level may be needed, if probabilities further north may have to be increased.

... S-Portugal and S-Spain during the morning hours ...

Model discrepancies with a gradually decaying disturbance over S-Portugal and S-Spain during the morning hours are still significant, so not much confidence is yet present, but latest GFS data indicates a time-frame between 06 UTC and 15 UTC, where severe thunderstorms with a tornado/severe wind gusts and excessive rainfall risk are possible. Later model data have to verify this trend, before higher probabilities may be issued.

www.estofex.org


----------



## bewild (22 Dez 2009 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Pessoal gostava que me dessem umas indicações para saber onde posso encontrar neve em Espanha na 4ª feira?

Na serra Covatilla será que encontro algo?

Agradeço atenção,

BE WILD


----------



## mirra (22 Dez 2009 às 02:07)

ta visto que neve em portugal.. so la no cimo!! 
ou de 20 em 20 anos!!
nao creio que tao cedo isso aconteca.
penso que este inverno ta muito manso.

alguem discorda?


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2009 às 02:14)

mirra disse:


> ta visto que neve em portugal.. so la no cimo!!
> ou de 20 em 20 anos!!
> nao creio que tao cedo isso aconteca.
> penso que este inverno ta muito manso.
> ...




Discordo

O Inverno só começou hoje, ainda muita coisa vai acontecer, desde  chuva, trovoada, frio, neve nos locais habituais, ou até talvez quem sabe alguma surpresa


----------



## mirra (22 Dez 2009 às 02:16)

MSantos disse:


> Discordo
> 
> O Inverno só começou hoje, ainda muita coisa vai acontecer, desde  chuva, trovoada, frio, neve nos locais habituais, ou até talvez quem sabe alguma surpresa




pois eu tambem discordo.. so queria ouvir opinioes 

mas pronto... acho dificil... talvez... no dia 9 de janeiro!


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Dez 2009 às 02:47)

mirra disse:


> ta visto que neve em portugal.. so la no cimo!!
> ou de 20 em 20 anos!!
> nao creio que tao cedo isso aconteca.
> penso que este inverno ta muito manso.
> ...



Olhe que não...
Vamos recuar , por exemplo ao mesmo dia em 2005 ( e muitos outros anos são assim)







[/URL][/IMG]

Ui, ui , mas que grande  animação...

Aliás, o que hoje estamos a viver é coisa pouca...
É inverno manso, muito manso, mas que monotonia...






[/URL][/IMG]


Recomenda-se cautela, neste tópico,  nas intervenções, por favor...
Pelo respeito que os  dias que já aconteceram neste Inverno nos merecem,  pelo que Hoje aconteceu e pelos que aí vêm...
Inverno manso ? 
Venha de lá mais desta  mansidão ...


----------



## mirra (22 Dez 2009 às 03:46)

nimboestrato disse:


> Olhe que não...
> Vamos recuar , por exemplo ao mesmo dia em 2005 ( e muitos outros anos são assim)
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente :O


----------



## mirra (22 Dez 2009 às 03:50)

tambem quando falo em manso...

falo em pouco frio... 

:S

acho que em anos anteriores nesta altura nao tinhamos estas temperaturas
ou é impressão minha...

mas vamos ver o que vai ser este inverno. entre chuva e frio, venha o frio.
mas quem somos nos pa pedir uma coisa dessas


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 04:13)

mirra disse:


> tambem quando falo em manso...
> 
> falo em pouco frio...
> 
> ...



Estamos debaixo da influência da entrada de massas de ar húmidas vindas de sudoeste, portanto estas temperaturas mais elevadas que tivemos hoje são perfeitamente normais. Recordo-me de Invernos muito amenos, mas chuvosos, há mais de 10 anos atrás, quando era criança, em anos nos quais estas entradas de sul/sudoeste foram comuns. 

Janeiro, entretanto, é o mês em que as entradas frias de Leste são mais prováveis. Esperemos que este ano tal não suceda, e que Janeiro venha chuvoso e não seco e frio, pois várias regiões do país estão carentes de água.


----------



## psm (22 Dez 2009 às 06:44)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Moral da história: BOOOOOOOOOOOORING...





Então é aborrecido haver várias frentes a passar e dar chuva forte?

Ok é melhor que seja vento de leste frio seco sol e nada ou Depressões cavadas a passar por Portugal, como é nesta saida do GFS desta manhã!?


----------



## psm (22 Dez 2009 às 06:47)

frederico disse:


> Estamos debaixo da influência da entrada de massas de ar húmidas vindas de sudoeste, portanto estas temperaturas mais elevadas que tivemos hoje são perfeitamente normais. Recordo-me de Invernos muito amenos, mas chuvosos, há mais de 10 anos atrás, quando era criança, em anos nos quais estas entradas de sul/sudoeste foram comuns.
> 
> Janeiro, entretanto, é o mês em que as entradas frias de Leste são mais prováveis. Esperemos que este ano tal não suceda, e que Janeiro venha chuvoso e não seco e frio, pois várias regiões do país estão carentes de água.





Concordo em pleno! O que pais precisa é de agua, e não frio, é que com ventos de leste, só nos trazem em 90% das ocasiões é frio seco e sol já basta o ano de 2005. E que esse ano se repita daqui a 60 anos que é seu retorno!
Desculpem este off topic!

Nesta saida do ECMWF felizmente mantem a mesma linha de previsão do GFS.

 Ainda bem que vêm ai dias bem animados ao nivel meteorologico!

Tal como o Nimboestrato escreveu há que cautela com que se escreve!


----------



## Serrano (22 Dez 2009 às 10:40)

As previsões actualizadas do IM mencionam cotas de neve de 800m a partir do final do dia de hoje e de 600m para o dia de Natal, entre várias subidas e descidas, será?


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2009 às 10:58)

Serrano disse:


> As previsões actualizadas do IM mencionam cotas de neve de 800m a partir do final do dia de hoje e de 600m para o dia de Natal, entre várias subidas e descidas, será?



Com os dados que  estão neste momento em ciam da mesa sim... Esta noite a temperatura descerá pelo que essa cota de 800m não é descabida. A de 600m no dia de Natal estava-me a fazer confusão sobretudo pela ausência de precipitação, mas depois entendi pelo output do ECM no IM. A temperatura irá descer bastante na noite de consoada pelo que o que basicamente iremos ter é um round 3 desta velha história do arrefecimento nocturno seguido de entrada de sudoeste no dia seguinte... Um filme já visto, embora desta vez com menos ar frio precedente. Mas o que é certo é que as últimas run's têm estado mais frias... A acompanhar.


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2009 às 12:24)

Atenção à próxima madrugada pois estão modeladas várias linhas de instabilidade que podem novamente provocar precipitação localmente intensa, associadas a valores relevantes de CAPE/LI e de vento forte nalguns locais. 

Se estas linhas coincidirem com zonas urbanas desordenadas podem eventualmente ser problemáticas. Já se sabe que a localização exacta destas linhas só na altura saberemos, mas isto é o que está modelado em diferentes modelos. 

Nos Açores o cenário também é de instabilidade.



*GFS/MeteoPT*








*ECMWF/IM*



 


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


*ALADIN/IM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


*Vento GFS*





 




*CAPE/LI GFS*









*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal. Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.*


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

Vince disse:


> Atenção à próxima madrugada pois estão modeladas várias linhas de instabilidade que podem novamente provocar precipitação localmente intensa, associadas a valores relevantes de CAPE/LI e de vento forte nalguns locais.
> 
> Se estas linhas coincidirem com zonas urbanas desordenadas podem eventualmente ser problemáticas. Já se sabe que a localização exacta destas linhas só na altura saberemos, mas isto é o que está modelado em diferentes modelos.



Muito obrigado pelo aviso, Vince.  Assim vou ter que lançar mais avisos de prováveis inundações que possam ocorrer.

Diz-me uma coisa, está também prevista pelo GFS uma re-intensificação do vento a partir do final da tarde de hoje, vento esse que deverá soprar forte com rajadas durante toda a madrugada, coincidindo com a passagem das linhas de instabilidade. Estou certo?

Porque apesar de o IM prever períodos de chuva por vezes forte para amanhã, prevêem apenas vento moderado. Na descritiva falam por alto em vento forte durante a madrugada e a partir do final da tarde de amanhã. É basicamente a descritiva que tem mais impacto nas previsões, não é?


----------



## CMPunk (22 Dez 2009 às 12:46)

O que se ve no GFS é mesmo assustador, as zonas afectadas por esta instabilidade que está a chegar irá causar grandes inundações e alguns estragos.
Mas parece que Lisboa vai ser mais afectada e ali umas Zonas Centro, visto que tambem Sagres, Lagos, Aljezur tambem irão levar com muita chuva. 

Não ando muito convencido que Faro tenha a mesma Sorte. A minha Sorte é ficar perto de Santa Bárbara de Nexe e apanhar mais chuva do que em Faro.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

No Meteo Piedade já fiz referência à instabilidade que se avizinha até dia 28, e os modelos até ao momento confirmam isso. Na run das 6 do GFS a precipitação volta a disparar para os 110mm.

Para esta noite volta-se a repetir o cenário. De acordo com o meteograma está previsto para aqui cerca de 20mm, novamente durante a madrugada.

Vamos aguardar as saídas das 12.


----------



## trepkos (22 Dez 2009 às 14:12)

cardu disse:


> esta noite pode haver ventos de mais de 140 kmh em Tomar?????



Se for um furacão de categoria 1 ou 2 até pode haver mais. 

Não me parece q possa ocorrer esse tipo de fenómeno, talvez a rajada máxima ande a volta dos 110 km/h como este ano em Janeiro, quando o Gil registou 106 km/h... digo eu, na minha opinião.


----------



## redragon (22 Dez 2009 às 14:17)

Bem no dia de ontem cairam 24 mm em Elvas. A noite foi calma mas a manhã...foi de aguaceiros intensos...os terrenos estão a começar a a ficar ensopados e a partir de agora vai tudo para a barragem do Caia que bem necessita!


----------



## Jocru (22 Dez 2009 às 14:19)

PedroAfonso disse:


> No Meteo Piedade já fiz referência à instabilidade que se avizinha até dia 28, e os modelos até ao momento confirmam isso. Na run das 6 do GFS a precipitação volta a disparar para os 110mm.
> 
> Para esta noite volta-se a repetir o cenário. De acordo com o meteograma está previsto para aqui cerca de 20mm, novamente durante a madrugada.
> 
> Vamos aguardar as saídas das 12.



Seria possivel informares-me a que horas sai a run das 12?


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2009 às 14:25)

Vamos, por favor, começar a ter um bocadinho de ponderação no que se vai dizendo nestas linhas.

Eu sei que por vezes as noções de "fórum" e "comunidade" podem causar confusão. Mas pensem sempre que existem pessoas que são visitantes e que se baseiam nas informações que vão lendo por aqui. Se isto é relevante em situações "banais", em que por ventura alguém avance com cenários que não são de todo previsíveis, é ainda mais relevante em situações que envolvam um certo risco.

Estamos a falar de algo com alguma severidade. Durante a próxima madrugada estaremos perante um possível cenário de chuvas fortes com vento que pode atingir rajadas que em alguns períodos poderão aproximar-se até dos 100km/h. Mas rajadas superiores só acontecerão se se verificar um potencial fenómeno localizado. Ora este tipo de cenário, embora não seja de descartar, será sempre localizado. Portanto é necessário cuidado com o que se afirma nestas linhas. Este é um tópico essencial neste fórum. Pode ser importante para muitas pessoas que procuram uma informação correcta em relação a um evento que pode ser importante para o seu quotidiano.

Sejamos pois um pouco mais responsáveis. Por favor.


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2009 às 14:27)

Jocru disse:


> Seria possivel informares-me a que horas sai a run das 12?



A run do gfs começa a sair por volta das 15h30m (Hora de Portugal Continental)


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Dez 2009 às 15:24)

Olhando para os modelos, não vejo motivo para ficar em alarme. Pode chover bastante e o vento vai ser forte, mas não é nada do outro mundo.


----------



## trepkos (22 Dez 2009 às 15:27)

cardu disse:


> temos que encarar a realidade e ja preparei a minha familia e amigos para que estejam preparados para o tempo severo que se vai verificar esta noite.....



Não estarás a dramatizar? Este tipo de tempo é normal Portugal ( apesar de estar em falta à uns tempinhos ), não é nenhum furacão... O que se pode fazer em tempo destes? desentupir algerozes, ruas e esgotos, guardar objectos que possam ser arrastados pelo vento ( que também é normal ), nada por ai além, aliás, se há muitas inundações deve-se à falta de organização, ordenamento do território e ao desleixo das pessoas, que não desentopem o que haviam de desentupir.

Não vamos aqui criar alarmismo com condições meterológicas que sempre foram normais no nosso País, não é o fim do mundo que aí vem! É a chuva que tanta falta nos faz, está tudo seco, as barragens estão vazias.

Cardu, vamos a ter mais calma com os alarmismos.


----------



## mirra (22 Dez 2009 às 15:44)

tudo isto porque eu falei em inverno manso!!
eu sou um mero informático curioso em meteorologia !

desculpem.. ter causado esta discussao toda...


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2009 às 15:48)

cardu disse:


> tinham razão afinal......
> 
> já vi a run gfs actualizada e o que vai chover esta noite não é nada por aí além.....
> 
> sorry



Mas até meteu mais chuva esta run  

Vai chover muito sim em especial no Centro e Sul com possibilidade de trovoadas, o vento até nem vai ser o mais importante da noite/madrugada mas sim a chuva que pode e deverá provocar algumas inundações.  E menos de 24horas depois vai se repetir o cenário de chuvas muito fortes e persistentes nos mesmos locais desta próxima madrugada, juntando isso tudo poderá dar algumas complicações locais.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Dez 2009 às 15:55)

miguel disse:


> Mas até meteu mais chuva esta run
> 
> Vai chover muito sim em especial no Centro e Sul com possibilidade de trovoadas, o vento até nem vai ser o mais importante da noite/madrugada mas sim a chuva que pode e deverá provocar algumas inundações.  E menos de 24horas depois vai se repetir o cenário de chuvas muito fortes e persistentes nos mesmos locais desta próxima madrugada, juntando isso tudo poderá dar algumas complicações locais.




De notar ainda que os solos já estão um pouco saturados o que pode tornar a situação, em alguns locais, um pouco mais complicada.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

Jocru disse:


> Seria possivel informares-me a que horas sai a run das 12?





			
				Vitamos disse:
			
		

> A run do gfs começa a sair por volta das 15h30m (Hora de Portugal Continental)



E complementando a informação do amigo Vitamos, sai sempre uma de 6 em 6 horas. Assim, a próxima começa a sair ás 21h30 

Esta saída das 12 aumentou mais um bocadinho a precipitação, o pico situar-se-á entre a meia noite e as 3 da manhã, com a possibilidade de caírem 20 mm em Almada. Isto é válido para toda a grande Lisboa uma vez que os dados apresentados para as diferentes cidades da região são semelhantes.


----------



## vitamos (22 Dez 2009 às 17:10)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Esta saída das 12 aumentou mais um bocadinho a precipitação, o pico situar-se-á entre a meia noite e as 3 da manhã, com a possibilidade de caírem 20 mm em Almada. Isto é válido para toda a grande Lisboa uma vez que os dados apresentados para as diferentes cidades da região são semelhantes.



Nem mais... Mas há que fazer uma pequena ressalva 

Mesmo que a precipitação acumulada corresponda ao real, é necessário ter presente eventuais deslocações relativamente ao assinalado. Sendo o GFS um modelo global mais reticências há que colocar nesse aspecto. Contudo a área metropolitana de Lisboa é sem dúvida uma zona crítica relativamente a potenciais problemas pelo que é necessário alguma atenção a essa zona.

A partir deste momento é o "nowcasting" a melhor arma preventiva.


----------



## seqmad (22 Dez 2009 às 17:15)

Eu estava a ler a previsão do Estofex como se fosse para esta noite, depois é que reparei que é um "Extended Forecast" que se refere à frente da noite de amanhã. Pela descrição deles então parece que de entre as duas frentes, a de amanhã vai ser mais animada  - Confirmam? E quanto a algumas probabilidades de fenómenos mais extremos localizados que eles referem, e pelo que eu conheço das análises deles, exageram sempre um bocado, não é? Ou eles nestes casos querem se referir apenas à "probabilidade de existirem condições favoráveis à ocorrência de"?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 17:25)

Há um dia que não lia este tópico, mas ao ler o que foi aqui escrito fiquei assustado !!! ( se não percebesse nada de meteorologia)


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2009 às 17:27)

Eu saliento duas coisas.
- Primeiro esta é a depressão que causou o famoso blizzard no leste dos Estados Unidos há 3-4 dias atrás.
- Segundo, está a avançar rapidamente e tem valores de pressão bastante baixos (980 mb ou menos)

Alguns rios em Portugal (principalmente aqueles que não tem barragens) poderão começar a transbordar.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 17:39)

Parece que o GFS aumentou a precipitação bastante para a proxima noite em relação áquilo que tinha visto ontem !!

EDIT: Alguém me explique porque é apenas chove com intensidade quando eu estou a dormir !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que o GFS aumentou a precipitação bastante para a proxima noite em relação áquilo que tinha visto ontem !!
> 
> EDIT: Alguém me explique porque é apenas chove com intensidade quando eu estou a dormir !!



Eu explico Aurélio, é que assim, não causa transtorno e andam todos contentes.. Tem vindo a aumentar a precipitação para esta noite apesar do modelo Hirlam prever um novo dilúvio para amanhã à tarde, depois da próxima madrugada.


----------



## psm (22 Dez 2009 às 18:20)

O que vou escrever é baseado nesta saida do GFS!

Eu fico impressionado com alguns comentários aqui feitos, mas isso já é normal, o que não é normal, e não é nada contra o membro Mirra, é achar que o que vem para este acontecimento desta noite e o que está previsto para os dias 28, 29 e 30 como algo de aborrecido ao nivel meteorológico! Pois se vier a acontecer o que foi modelado vai dar muito que falar!

POR FAVOR NÂO ESCREVAM COM K`S!!!!

APRENDAM A ESCREVER PORTUGUÊS NORMAL!


----------



## chuvinha (22 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

Já agora, digam-me uma coisa: o vento, na zona de Lisboa será forte, muito forte, cerca de quantos Km em média?


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

chuvinha disse:


> Já agora, digam-me uma coisa: o vento, na zona de Lisboa será forte, muito forte, cerca de quantos Km em média?



Para Portugal Continental o vento deve atingir os 100km/hora no Litoral e os 120 km/hora nas Terras Altas.


----------



## chuvinha (22 Dez 2009 às 18:52)

DRC disse:


> Para Portugal Continental o vento deve atingir os 100km/hora no Litoral e os 120 km/hora nas Terras Altas.



Em Média????????


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 18:53)

Riesgos Importantes y Extremos - Huelva

Elaborado: martes, 22 diciembre 2009

Fenómenos previstos
Nivel de riesgo Importante  

Fenómeno  Lluvias
*Precipitación acumulada en 12 horas : 80 mm
*

Ámbito Geográfico Huelva 
*Hora de comienzo miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización jueves, 24 diciembre 2009 a las 00:00 hora oficial *Probabilidad 40%-70% 


Nivel de riesgo Importante  
Fenómeno  Viento
*Rachas máximas : 90 km/h
*

Ámbito Geográfico Huelva 
Hora de comienzo miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 02:00 hora oficial 
Hora de finalización miércoles, 23 diciembre 2009 a las 09:00 hora oficial 
Probabilidad 40%-70% 


www.aemet.es

Toda a província de Huelva em alerta laranja para amanhã.


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2009 às 18:54)

chuvinha disse:


> Em Média????????



Bem, Lisboa é muito grande e não sei a que zona te referes, mas 80 km/hora ou mesmo 90 km/hora serão possíveis nas rajadas mais fortes.
E chuva forte claro.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 18:57)

Dia 23, previsão da AEMET

Fenómenos significativos
*PRECIPITACIONES PERSISTENTES Y/0 LOCALMENTE FUERTES O MUY FUERTES*
EN CANARIAS, *CUADRANTE SUROESTE *Y PUNTOS DEL NORDESTE DE LA
PENINSULA. NEVADAS EN PUNTOS DE LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR. *RACHAS
DE VIENTO FUERTES* O MUY FUERTES EN CANARIAS, *SUROESTE PENINSULAR*
Y ZONAS ALTAS EN GENERAL



Predicción
MUY NUBOSO EN TODO EL PAIS, CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A
MODERADAS PRACTICAMENTE GENERALIZADAS. SERAN LOCALMENTE FUERTES O
MUY FUERTES Y/O PERSISTENTES EN CANARIAS, PUNTOS DEL CUADRANTE
SUROESTE Y DEL NORDESTE PENINSULAR. SERAN MAS DEBILES Y DISPERSAS
EN PUNTOS DEL LITORAL DEL NOROESTE Y DEL SURESTE DE LA PENINSULA. 

COTA DE NIEVE EN LA PENINSULA: EN EL NOROESTE, 700-1000 M; EN EL
RESTO DE LA MITAD NORTE Y ZONA CENTRO, 800-1200 M SUBIENDO A
1200-1800. 


www.aemet.es


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

DRC disse:


> Bem, Lisboa é muito grande e não sei a que zona te referes, mas 80 km/hora ou mesmo 90 km/hora serão possíveis nas rajadas mais fortes.
> E chuva forte claro.



Recordo-me de há mais de dez anos atrás, em eventos semelhantes, quase fecharem a 25 de Abril devido ao vento.


----------



## chuvinha (22 Dez 2009 às 18:58)

DRC disse:


> Para Portugal Continental o vento deve atingir os 100km/hora no Litoral e os 120 km/hora nas Terras Altas.



É que costumo ver a previsão num site chamado weather. com, e não está lá nada disso previsto....mas eu sou muito leiga neste assunto...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

Previsão especial do IM para a quadra natalícia:

"O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental será afectado pela passagem sucessiva de sistemas frontais que originarão precipitação em todo o território até dia 26. Assim, prevê-se para todo o território a ocorrência de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser fortes e mais persistentes nas madrugadas dos dias 23 e 24. 

Na noite de consoada, o céu tenderá a diminuir de nebulosidade podendo ainda ocorrer alguma precipitação no litoral Norte e Centro. O dia de Natal será um dia de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado ou limpo na região Norte até ao início da tarde. Prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação na região Sul a partir da tarde, que poderá ser por vezes forte no Algarve, estendendo-se gradualmente à região Centro. 

Durante todo o período - até dia 26 - a precipitação que ocorrer acima dos 600/800 metros será na forma de neve, subindo temporariamente a cota durante o dia. As temperaturas não deverão sofrer alteração significativa até ao dia 24, no entanto prevê-se um arrefecimento na noite de consoada e um dia de Natal frio. 

Até dia 24, o vento soprará do quadrante oeste fraco a moderado, sendo por vezes forte, até 50 km/h no litoral. Nas terras altas, o vento será temporariamente muito forte até 70 km/h no dia de consoada. No dia de Natal, o vento será em geral fraco predominando de leste. 

Para a Madeira prevê-se céu geralmente muito nublado, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no dia 23, passando a regime de aguaceiros no dia 24. O vento soprará moderado a forte predominando de sudoeste, sendo forte a muito forte nas terras altas (até 75 km/h) com rajadas até 100/130 km/h, em especial no dia 23. O dia 26 será marcado por um desagravamento significativo das condições de instabilidade com diminuição da intensidade do vento, que se tornará fraco a moderado de sueste, e com aguaceiros pouco frequentes. 

Para os Açores prevê-se, até dia 24, céu geralmente muito nublado com possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva e aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes. O vento soprará forte do quadrante Leste, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 80 km/h. Para o dia de Natal prevê-se uma melhoria no estado do tempo, com o céu a apresentar abertas. A partir de dia 26, com a aproximação de um novo sistema frontal, prevê-se céu muito geralmente muito nublado e vento forte."


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:01)

chuvinha disse:


> É que costumo ver a previsão num site chamado weather. com, e não está lá nada disso previsto....mas eu sou muito leiga neste assunto...



Usa estes sites:

www.meteo.pt

www.aemet.es

www.meteociel.com


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Se o GFS estiver mesmo correcto com aquela mancha enorme de bastante precipitação acumulada para as 7 da manhã de amanhã, então não tenho dúvidas nenhumas de que vão haver aqui inundações e que podem causar muitos estragos, pois estive agora a ver e essa altura vai coincidir com maré cheia. 

E parece que finalmente vamos ter tempo "de jeito". E para quem pensa que só desejo mal aos outros, a única coisa que desejo é que venha este temporal em força, mas que não cause muitos estragos nem estrague a vida de muitas pessoas e famílias. 

Para voltar ao assunto do tópico, estive a ver o freemeteo e estão previstos para aqui 23 mm de "enfiada". 

Daqui a bocado lanço os alertas de inundações.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 19:18)

Bolas para estes jornalistas ...

Tou farto de ouvir o jornalista da RDP, sempre a dizer que teremos um agravamento do estado do tempo no Norte devido á previsão de precipitação forte quando nós todos sabemos que será exactamente ao contrário !!
Isto assim .. não, não é informação, mas sim desinformação 
Uma previsão mais correcta seria:
" Para o final da tarde a Proteccção Civil /IM preve uma acentuado agravamento do estado do tempo com a previsão de ventos fortes com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km nas terras altas. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve acima dos 300 metros na região norte e interior centro bem como precipitação forte nas regiões do Centro do Sul !!

Aliás o IM já colocou o Alerta Laranja para o Centro e Sul devido á previsão de Chuva forte e ventos fortes de 100 km/h no litoral e 120 km/h nas terras altas !!

Na Sexta Feira caso atinja o Sul o país tb teremos uma situação extremamente interessante mas isso ainda não está nada definido !!


----------



## thunderboy (22 Dez 2009 às 19:21)

O IM já lançou os alertas

Porto-amareloamarelo(neve acima dos 800m)
Viana do Castelo-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m)
Braga-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m)
Vila Real-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m)
Bragança-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m)
Aveiro-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m);laranja(vento)
Viseu-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m);laranja(vento);laranja(precipitação)
Coimbra-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m);laranja(vento)
Guarda-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m);laranja(vento);laranja(precipitação)
Castelo Branco-amarelo(neve acima dos 800m);laranja(precipitação);laranja(vento)
Leiria-laranja(vento);laranja(precipitação)
Santarém-;laranja(precipitação)
Portalegre-laranja(vento);laranja(precipitação)
Évora-;laranja(precipitação)
Lisboa-;laranja(precipitação);amarelo(ondulação)
Setúbal-;laranja(precipitação);amarelo(ondulação)
Beja-laranja(vento);laranja(precipitação);amarelo(ondulação)
Faro-laranja(vento);laranja(precipitação);amarelo(ondulação)


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 19:26)

Parece que desta vez há mesmo concordância entre modelos e os Institutos de Meteorologia lusitano e castelhano. Longa noite para o Sul de Portugal.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2009 às 19:30)

Os avisos estão lançados, venha uma noite que tem de tão animada como de perigosa. E por favor chega de conversa fiada neste tópico, antes de escreverem alguma coisa olhem para o nome do tópico e pensem 2 vezes.

Vai ser uma situação algo perigosa mas não é o fim do mundo. Avisem familiares e amigos do que está para vir, isso sim é serviço público


----------



## David sf (22 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

Será um evento extremamente interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico. Não será nenhum ciclone ou evento anormal, e só criará inundações onde não haja bom planeamento urbano. Constroem em leitos de cheia, não limpam sarjetas, impermeabilizam os terrenos e depois querem o quê?


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2009 às 19:40)

Quem deseja inundações que se atire a um poço. Quem quer sol no 2º dia do Inverno que vá para as Caraíbas. Quem não percebe nada disto abstenha-se de afirmar do que não sabe. E quem está aqui só para se irritar ou irritar os outros que vá procurar terapia a outro qualquer site.

Falemos aqui de previsões e modelos.


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2009 às 20:00)

Aproxima-se uma situação meteorológica importante e todas as mensagens que não sejam sobre previsões e modelos serão removidas ou movidas para outro tópico mais adequado.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2009 às 20:03)

Será uma madrugada com chuvas fortes, trovoadas e vento forte....
As trovoadas já se vêem nos radares de descargas
Já tenho tudo preparado


----------



## Fernando (22 Dez 2009 às 20:13)

O 'monstro' aproxima-se:


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2009 às 20:14)

andres disse:


> Será uma madrugada com chuvas fortes, trovoadas e vento forte....
> As trovoadas já se vêem nos radares de descargas
> Já tenho tudo preparado


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 20:50)

Os alertas estão lançados da minha parte. 

Ao ver pelas imagens de satélite, parece que estas linhas de instabilidade se deslocam muito depressa, acompanhadas de uma súbita descida acentuada da pressão atmosférica. 

Vince, consegues calcular a velocidade a que estas massas nublosas se deslocam, como fizeste da outra vez com as nuvens?


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (22 Dez 2009 às 20:57)

Mais uma vez não vou trazer nada de novo para este tópico, pedia apenas que me informassem a que horas (+\-) é que na região de Viseu se vai começar a sentir este "monstro", como já vi por aí escrito?


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2009 às 21:05)

pedroesteves disse:


> Mais uma vez não vou trazer nada de novo para este tópico, pedia apenas que me informassem a que horas (+\-) é que na região de Viseu se vai começar a sentir este "monstro", como já vi por aí escrito?



Não sei bem, mas talvez já só de madrugada, entre as 2/3h da manhã.

A partir daí, é só apreciar até ao final do dia.


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

pedroesteves disse:


> Mais uma vez não vou trazer nada de novo para este tópico, pedia apenas que me informassem a que horas (+\-) é que na região de Viseu se vai começar a sentir este "monstro", como já vi por aí escrito?



Ao certo ao certo ninguém sabe, pois a meteorologia é sempre imprevisível, mas podes regular-te pelos alertas do IM. Estive agora a vê-los e os alertas para aí, em relação à chuva, começam à meia noite. E os alertas de neve e vento já estão em vigor.

Vai acompanhando também as imagens de satélite, por aqui:

http://www.sat24.com/sp

Actualizadas de 15 em 15 minutos, bastante indispensáveis neste tipo de situações.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (22 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

Pois, é que eu vou ter de sair de casa e como a meteorologia faz inevitavelmente parte dos nossos planos é sempre bom ter uma pequena noção do que podemos contar  
Mas obrigado pela informação!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

A situação deverá começar agora cerca das 22h no litoral Oeste a sul do cabo Mondego (penso eu) mas a precipitação forte será mais no periodo das 00h ás 03h progredindo do litoral para o Interior, pelo menos é o que estava mais ou menos previsto.
Tal como o Vince referiu é uma situação importante e por isso analisemos a situação sem alarmismos nem exageros simplesmente analisando o que se vê !!


----------



## Lightning (22 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Aurélio disse:


> A situação deverá começar agora cerca das 22h no litoral Oeste a sul do cabo Mondego (penso eu) mas a precipitação forte será mais no periodo das 00h ás 03h progredindo do litoral para o Interior, pelo menos é o que estava mais ou menos previsto.
> Tal como o Vince referiu é uma situação importante e por isso analisemos a situação sem alarmismos nem exageros simplesmente analisando o que se vê !!



Esta RUN do GFS colocou ainda mais precipitação do que já havia. 

Prevê-se agora um acumulado em 6 horas de 20 a 25 milímetros para grande parte do Centro e Sul e no Algarve a acumulação em 6 horas poderá rondar mesmo os 35 a 40 mm.

Isto analisando esta carta:


----------



## fog (22 Dez 2009 às 22:14)

A Protecção Civil colocou o país em alerta amarelo a partir das 22h00 de hoje até às 14h00 de dia 24.
V. http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa de alertas.pdf


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Dez 2009 às 00:36)

E enquanto  a "corrente de ar fresquinho"  continuar a correr  para sudoeste, ao largo da costa leste da Gronelândia , com toda esta  pujança que vai demonstrando e para latitudes bem mais a sul, meio caminho estará percorrido para que  sucessivas situações depressionárias massacrem os Açores e  varram a Ibéria de lés-a-lés.
Às vezes não basta...mas este ano outros factores estarão a ajudar a ocorrência.Mas há Invernos assim.Poucos,  ultimamente ( o último terá sido o de 2000/2001 )... Mas há-os.
Digo isto porque ,depois do que já tive , ainda não sei o que me espera hoje e já para amanhã muito é anunciado.E depois da pausa natalícia , mais precipitações , de novo abundantes são esperadas ,de início mais a sul, depois mais a norte  e parece que a "coisa"  não quer parar...do Minho ao Algarve...
Há Invernos assim...
Este ? Está só a começar  ,  desde já,  mediático .
Ainda que possa   "desiludir " já ali adiante... 
É assim o tempo das coisas. É assim o "nosso querido Tempo"...


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2009 às 01:03)

> A level 2 was issued for SW Iberia mainly for severe wind gusts, tornadoes and excessive precipitation.
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> 
> ...


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Dez 2009 às 01:05)

Digam-me uma coisa, de 0 a 100 qual será a probabilidade de eu ver trovoadas esta noite por évora/montemor ? 

Será apenas chuva e vento?


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 01:41)

previsão para as prox 72h.
neste momento uma depressão com Pmin a rondar os 990hpa encontra-se centrada a W de lisboa, associada a esta depressão encontra-se uma vigorosa linha de instabilidade, com nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical, que se estende até ao SW do pais e golfo de cadiz.
nas próximas horas o sistema, que já afecta plenamente o SW do pais irá deslocar-se para E/NE
durante a madrugada e manhã espera-se chuva e ventos fortes acompanhados de trovoada, associados não só a linha de instabilidade como também ao pos-frontal, fenómenos severos locais são passíveis de acontecer especialmente até as 12h e a sul do rio douro/mondego.
durante a tarde espera-se um periodo curto de acalmia, sendo que, ao final da tarde seremos afectados por outra depressão, com Pmin estimada pelo HIRLAM  em 978hpa, este sistema causará mais uma noite ventosa e chuvosa mas será mais notório o seu efeito durante o dia 24 e na noite de 24 para 25, esperando-se uma melhoria das condições atmosféricas durante a tarde do dia de natal ou noite de 25-26.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2009 às 03:57)

Segundo as ultimas saídas dos modelos atenção a madrugada de Quinta feira dia 24 em que os ventos podem ser ainda mais fortes do que nesta madrugada de 23...


----------



## psm (23 Dez 2009 às 07:28)

Vendo esta ultima saida dos modelos principais(GFS,ECMWF) vêm ai dias muito interessantes ao nivel meteorológico, e que vão dar muito que falar. 

Devo realçar que há pessoas que vêm aqui ao forum são também individuos de orgãos de informação, e vai se ter que ter muito cuidado com que se vai escrever nos proximos dias!!
POIS o que está previsto(modelado) para os dias de 28 de dezembro a 1 de janeiro (NÃO CRIANDO ALARMISMOS), são condições condições meteorológicas muito adversas; Que são de vento muito forte, ondulação maritima muito forte(coincidindo com marés médias altas) chuva presistente de moderada a forte.

 MAS isto é uma previsão, no entanto a tendencia começa a se manter muito forte, para que tal venha acontecer!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 08:54)

Para 25 o IM dá a cota de neve aos 600m, pode chegar a Viseu?


----------



## tpais (23 Dez 2009 às 11:12)

Imagem interessante por evidenciar as diferenças de temperaturas a sul e a norte da S.Estrela, hoje às 9h:


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Time: 23.12.2009_12h10 UTC


----------



## Lightning (23 Dez 2009 às 13:36)

Tirem-me só uma dúvida... Esta depressão que se aproxima para esta madrugada é pior do que a que passou há umas horas? 

É que vendo pelos modelos vai haver ainda mais vento...


----------



## RRguru (23 Dez 2009 às 14:21)

Boas!
Olhando para os diferentes modelos, parece que a depressão que se aproxima vai trazer menos chuva e talvez mais vento (o que aconteceu hoje no Centro Oeste foi provavelmente um fenómeno muito localizado, que poder-se-á repetir sem que tal se possa prever).
No entanto e olhando um pouco mais para a frente, aí sim, se os modelos se confirmarem, teremos a partir do fim do dia de Domingo (27) até à noite de 3ª feira (29) uma depressão bastante acentuada que poderá trazer chuvas fortes, vento de 30 a 40 nós (com rajadas superiores a 45/50 nós) e o mar com ondulação que poderá atingir 10 metros.
Ainda é cedo, poderá muita coisa se alterar, mas iremos acompanhar os desenvolvimentos com atenção. No entanto, e repito a confirmar-se, teremos provavelmente uma situação para Avisos laranja ou mesmo vermelho para o continente principalmente para as faixas costeiras.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Dez 2009 às 14:48)

Os distritos de Beja e Faro estão em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação


----------



## Manuel Brito (23 Dez 2009 às 15:41)

RRguru disse:


> Boas!
> Olhando para os diferentes modelos, parece que a depressão que se aproxima vai trazer menos chuva e talvez mais vento (o que aconteceu hoje no Centro Oeste foi provavelmente um fenómeno muito localizado, que poder-se-á repetir sem que tal se possa prever).
> No entanto e olhando um pouco mais para a frente, aí sim, se os modelos se confirmarem, teremos a partir do fim do dia de Domingo (27) até à noite de 3ª feira (29) uma depressão bastante acentuada que poderá trazer chuvas fortes, vento de 30 a 40 nós (com rajadas superiores a 45/50 nós) e o mar com ondulação que poderá atingir 10 metros.
> Ainda é cedo, poderá muita coisa se alterar, mas iremos acompanhar os desenvolvimentos com atenção. No entanto, e repito a confirmar-se, teremos provavelmente uma situação para Avisos laranja ou mesmo vermelho para o continente principalmente para as faixas costeiras.




Eu não me parece que tragam mais vento, podem trazer um pouco mais mas não muito. Quanto à chuva acho que vai acentuar e nunca tirar.
A questão do vento é que não estavam previstas rajadas para esta madrugada e elas foram de 50 nós, e as ondas chegaram aos 7 metros por isso mais grave que isto não estou a ver a não ser, como já disse, nos níveis de precipitação.
É uma questão de se acompanhar modelos, cruzar dados e tentar obter-se uma conclusão.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (23 Dez 2009 às 15:53)

Estas previsões deixam é a ver que haverá uma boa possiblidade de haver uma noite de consoada branca em cidades como Bragança e Guarda


----------



## psm (23 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Estas previsões deixam é a ver que haverá uma boa possiblidade de haver uma noite de consoada branca em cidades como Bragança e Guarda





Pois mas para quem escreveu que vinham dias aborrecidos não estou a compreender!!! Enfim é o que dá não saber interpetar dados, e só ver a coisas para um lado!

Agora com esta saida das (12) do GFS pode-se ver que acentuou o que está para vir para os dias 28, 29 e 30, que é algo a ter muito em conta, e que pode a vir ser muito pior do que foi esta noite que passou, e que não foi nada chata ao nivel meteorológico!,


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2009 às 18:36)

psm disse:


> Agoa com esta saida das (12) do GFS pode-se ver que acentuou o que está para vir para os dias 28, 29 e 30, que é algo a ter muito em conta, e que pode a vir ser muito pior do que foi esta noite que passou, e que não foi nada chata ao nivel meteorológico!,



Concordo em absoluto, a situação para esses dias  está algo extrema e tem vindo a ser mantida nas runs do GFS, com o ECM  em boa concordância,até lá vai alterar, mas o mapa de pressão à superfície mete respeito..:






A manter-se e a confirmar-se é uma situação que pode potenciar estragos significativos, ventos muito fortes , chuvas e mares alterosos...veremos as próximas saídas dos modelos...


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2009 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo em absoluto, a situação para esses dias  está algo extrema e tem vindo a ser mantida nas runs do GFS, com o ECM  em boa concordância,até lá vai alterar, mas o mapa de pressão à superfície mete respeito..:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a confirmar-se o cenario seriam 5 dias de tempestade muito piores que a da passada noite, seria algo que nao se passa ha muitos anos e que os portugueses esqueceram....uma coisas dessas hoje seria muito muito má especialmente para infraestruturas mal concebidas.....
é como digo....tem que se mudar muitas aberraçoes arquitectonicas que foram feitas...será a bem ou a mal
de resto concordo com o que o PSM disse, ha que ter cautela quanto as afirmaçoes....ha que ter uma prespectiva global antes de se afirmar que isto vai ser assim ou assado...


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Dez 2009 às 18:46)

Realmente é uma situação a acompanhar, mas se se mantiver pode vir a causar grandes estragos na zona costeira! Há já várias runs que o GFS mostra esse episódeo e o ECM acompanha-o, embora desvie a depressão ligeiramente mais para Norte. Veja-se bem, que o Windguru, que se baseia no GFS, prevê ondulação de 13(!!!!) metros na Costa Ocidental, a vir de Oeste! Por um lado podia ser muito perigoso, mas também lindo de se ver...

  No entanto, falta ainda muito tempo, e tudo se irá alterar. Até lá ainda temos mais um ou dois eventos muito interessantes para acompanhar, depois logo se verá.


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 18:47)

Reparem nas imagens de satelite (sat24.com) ao largo nda costa norte de Portugal e Galiza se não é uma situação parecida com a de ontem à noite. Parece estar a ganhar algum desenvolvimento, a criar uma especie de nucleo.

Estas situações são muito interesantes de seguir mas muito dificeis de prever. Vamos ver a sua evolução...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Dez 2009 às 18:48)

Ora bem o meteoblue para o proximo domingo e segunda poe o "point risk" pelo menos para o litoral norte em vermelho a ver vamos...


----------



## psm (23 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Espero que os orgãos de informação a vir aqui(FORUM) tenham cuidado no que podem escrever ou noticiar Do que poderá vir para aqueles dias mencionados, pois SE tal acontecer é deveras complicado para um pais como o nosso(SEM ALARMISMOS)!!

Tem só um acrescimo ao nivel de ondulação as marés são médias altas.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

Há uma coisa que tenho vindo a reparar a longo prazo ....
Depois do dia 1 Janeiro existe uma nova tendência para um NAO negativo (eu sei que tem estado negativo) mas tem sido fortalecido novamente nos ultimos dias sendo que já existe tendencia para NAO de -2 ou menos -3 !!
Se olharem ao GFS e ECM após 1 Janeiro voltam novamente a colocar altas pressões a Norte  e baixas a sul !!
Será que teremos uma segunda vaga de mau tempo (apesar de este nunca ir abandonar tão cedo Portugal) ???????


----------



## Aurélio (23 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

ULTIMA HORA:

Não sei o que o IM viu de repente nos seus radares, isto porque tinha actualizado ás 18h, e voltou de repente a actualizar e neste momento elevou o alerta de precipitação para Laranja, prevendo chuva muito forte entre as 
21h e as 4h da manhã de amanhã, isto no que ao Algarve diz respeito !!
O restante território está em alerta amarelo relativamente á precipitação.

PS: Penso que isto deve ter a ver mais com o Sotavento e com aquela mancha de nebulosidade que se tem posto "a jeito" a sul do Algarve nas ultimas horas e prevê que se desloque para Espanha. Acho que o IM deve ter achado que poderia atingir o Algarve e então elevou o Alerta !!

Vamos a ver o que isto dá !!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (23 Dez 2009 às 21:21)

Snifa disse:


> Concordo em absoluto, a situação para esses dias  está algo extrema e tem vindo a ser mantida nas runs do GFS, com o ECM  em boa concordância,até lá vai alterar, mas o mapa de pressão à superfície mete respeito..:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, dias complicados...  Espero que não se concretizem com essa severidade. Seria terrível para um país como o nosso que está mal de finanças...e que tem vindo a sofrer as consequência de um tempo severo nesta semana...  Ainda bem que não há aulas e muita gente está de férias para a semana. O potencial perigo de danos humanos associado também está relacionado com a quantidade de pessoas na rua. A confirmar-se isso, seria o caos principalmente nas cidades caso estivessemos numa semana normal de trabalho e aulas... 
Chato para quem curtia tirar uns dias de férias e vai ter que ficar enfiado em casa. Chato para quem vai trabalhar ou quem tem que fazer viagem. Talvez interessante para alguns meteo-loucos.


----------



## granizus (23 Dez 2009 às 21:33)

Boa noite a todos,
Desculpem o off-topic, mas tenho de dizer que neste forum eu (e certamente muito mais pessoas) tenho tomado conhecimento de inúmeras manifestações e fenómenos metereológicos, bem como tem sido essencial em termos de previsões e para saber com o que posso contar. 
As previsões e análises de modelos têm sido no geral muito refinadas e precisas, mais até que no IM. Parabéns e obrigado a todos os que contribuem e em especial aos administradores.
Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 21:33)

Ela(precipitação) e ele(vento) vêm aí e vão fazer um casal explosivo...

Já agora, baseiem-se mais no COAMPS, é bem melhor e tem muita definição, é pena que tenha pouco alcance(74h), ok?


----------



## CMPunk (23 Dez 2009 às 23:27)

> DISCUSSION
> 
> Southern Iberia, west Mediterranean
> 
> ...


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Dez 2009 às 23:46)

O 2ºpainel do GFS está a colocar uma siberiana bem potente sobre a Península Ibérica. Situação interessante...


----------



## psm (23 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

João Dias disse:


> O 2ºpainel do GFS está a colocar uma siberiana bem potente sobre a Península Ibérica. Situação interessante...



Saida das (18) e segundo painel, por favor é mesmo sem comentários.

Se  vai ser tão dificil de fazer previsões para os dias 28 a 31 quanto mais a longo prazo!


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2009 às 23:52)

Super interessante esta situação que se está a viver. Vem lembrar-nos as surpresas que o tempo nos pode trazer. A mudança do padrão climático(isto a muito curto prazo) e a profunda influencia que isso terá: primeiro no quotidiano das pessoas e segunda na situação hidrica de Portugal (e porque não da peninsula ibérica), é deveras interessante. Quando se estavam a preparar para uma situação eis que existe uma forte mudança em menos de um mês.

Neste mês de dezembro já experimentamos frio, neve, trovoada e chuva, muita chuva (não esquecendo o vento que já criou enormes prejuizos). Porém os modelos apontam para mais, a ponto de ser necessário começar a alertar para tal possibilidade e os seus efeitos (deve-se no entanto ter sempre cautelas para não acontecer como Pedro e o Lobo). A sintonia modelistica leva-nos a pensar que existe um grande concenso na possibilidade de 'chuva no molhado', ou seja, perante solos já bastante humidos, teremos ainda mais precipitação o que poderá causar inundações - não que não fossem normais, lembro-me de ver grandes cheias no Rio Homem, brutais mesmo, e não se falava em prejuizos, os agricultores agradeciam essas cheias, assim como limpavam o leito dos rios. Porém, agora existe uma maior desordenação territorial e construções à margem das leis, para não falar da falta de respeito para com os rios e ribeiras, que na maior parte das vezes originam problemas maiores.

Neste momento, de 28 a 31 de Dezembro a chuva apresenta-se como uma constante, com valores consideráveis, em praticamente todo o território.

Penso que não haja mal das pessoas estarem alertadas para esta possibilidade, contudo, esta é, como digo, uma possibilidade e deve ser encarada como tal.

P.S: Ainda não controlamos o tempo, e isso é fascinante.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 10:13)




----------



## Knyght (24 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Dezembro 2009*

É impressão minha ou as autoridades ficam com medo de dar os devidos alertas em tempo útil?...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2009 às 14:20)

Tanto dia com temperaturas negativas?


----------



## Lightning (24 Dez 2009 às 14:26)

Pedro disse:


> Tanto dia com temperaturas negativas?



Pedro, tens bem a noção do que estás a mostrar aqui?

Isso são previsões a MUITO LONGO prazo... É que nem 0,001% de fiabilidade têm.. Não vale a pena falar de previsões dessas, por enquanto.

Caso se mantiverem mesmo aí será diferente. Uma coisa é falar com 2 ou 3 dias de antecedência, outra coisa é falar a 8 dias de distância temporal. Se as próprias previsões dos modelos a partir do terceiro dia apresentam apenas tendências do estado do tempo, então a 8 dias nem isso representam.


----------



## RRguru (24 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

Boas!
Tenho andado à procura e não encontro o "nosso amigo" AA (Anticiclone dos Açores). O facto do seu "desaparecimento" está na origem das sucessivas depressões sobre PI. Será que está tão a sul que não é visivel nas cartas do Hemisfério Norte.
Alguém me sabe responder a esta questão.


----------



## trepkos (24 Dez 2009 às 15:09)

RRguru disse:


> Boas!
> Tenho andado à procura e não encontro o "nosso amigo" AA (Anticiclone dos Açores). O facto do seu "desaparecimento" está na origem das sucessivas depressões sobre PI. Será que está tão a sul que não é visivel nas cartas do Hemisfério Norte.
> Alguém me sabe responder a esta questão.



Provavelmente o nosso 'amigo' anda pelas Bahamas, por vezes, vêm até às Canárias, mas não há-de faltar muito para que ele volte para ficar.


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2009 às 18:34)

Depois da passagem das últimas células que nesta altura andam próximo do Algarve parece que entraremos num período tranquilo permitindo uma noite da consoada sem sobressaltos ou preocupações numa trégua que permite ao Pai Natal e as renas trabalharem devidamente esta noite. Amanhã a neve poderá visitar o Natal do Minho e Trás-os-Montes nas cotas 400/600m (excluindo faixa mais litoral) se ocorrer precipitação, o que pode não suceder.

Contudo alguma instabilidade deverá regressar ao sul amanhã à tarde e noite.


















Bom natal a todos.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2009 às 18:42)

Pois vai ser uma tarde de Natal passada por chuva forte e trovoada em todo o Sul. depois a partir de dia 28 de novo início de um período de grande instabilidade que se vai estender ao fim de ano e início do novo ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2009 às 18:51)

O Modelo Hirlam amanhã à tarde mete cerca de 30 a 50 mm em quase todo o Algarve.


----------



## psm (24 Dez 2009 às 19:07)

Belos posts aqui colocados pelo vince, e pelo Algarvio 1980!

Bem nesta ultima saida do ECMWF que geralmente é o modelo mais moderado nas suas previsões e faltando poucos dias para que venha o dia 28 de dezembro, foi acentuada a previsão para o periodo de 28 a 31.

Situação muito complexa para o nosso pais. Se tal a vir a acontecer ver se a proteção civil faz um trabalho em condições a todos os niveis, assim como cidadão o espero.


----------



## Levante (24 Dez 2009 às 19:35)

Obrigado Vince e algarvio por colocarem aqui essas imagens, pouparam trabalho! 
As condições são favoráveis a fenómenos convectivos por todo o sul. Quanto a mim, apesar de menos cavada que as sucessivas depressões que nos têm afectado, esta perturbação, pela sua localização, pode favorecer mais o litoral sul algarvio, por entrar com um fluxo de SE/S mais persistente. Esses 30-50mm impõem respeito. Aguardemos.
De resto, bonança na Consoada


----------



## CMPunk (24 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

Tenho muito a agradecer ao Vince e a muitos Membros do Fórum pelas informações que nos dão todos dias.
Agora amanha temos de nos preparar para mais um bom dia de Precipitação.
Bom Natal a todos.


----------



## cardu (24 Dez 2009 às 21:07)

meus amigos..... um bom natal é o que vos desejo.....

 com paz e saúde....

abraço

ricardo


----------



## Snow (24 Dez 2009 às 21:23)

Feliz natal a todos os membros

Abraços e beijos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2009 às 22:02)

Bom natal meu povo!!!


*SE EU PODIA VIVER SEM ESTE FORUM!!?? PODIA MAS NAO ERA A MESMA COISA!*

venha dai o frio e a chuva


----------



## rogers (24 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Feliz Natal para todos, Votos de um janeiro branco para todos!


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

A região da grande Lisboa pode também receber uma boa quantidade de precipitação, ainda que esta saída das 18 tenha reduzido a precipitação para os próximos dias.

Assim, para amanhã estão previstos entre 15 a 20 mm para aqui. A possibilidade de fazer trovoada é mais baixa que nos últimos dias, contudo existe algum potencial.

O vento vai soprar fraco a moderado e por vezes forte mais junto à costa. Quanto à temperatura voltará a subir, depois de hoje ter sofrido uma queda. Em suma (as condições são semelhantes para a região de Lisboa):







Votos de um Feliz Natal


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2009 às 01:49)

Até devia escrever isto no "seguimento modelos Janeiro 2010", mas vou escrever aqui, pois faltam duas semanas.

O Joe Bastardi, do accuweather.com, que costuma acertar, prevê nova entrada de frio para a Europa para as duas primeiras semanas de Janeiro de 2010. Ora ele em Novembro de 2009, preveu precisamente uma entrada fria com muita neve e frio, para a Europa em meados de Janeiro, e o início do padrão chuvoso em Portugal: ele acertou em cheio.

Agora, volta a prever um pouco a repetição do mesmo.
Em resumo, o Inverno frio e chuvoso está aí para ficar.

Nós já tinhámos falado disto no fórum em NOVEMBRO de 2009, agora falo nesse modelo, de novo.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Dez 2009 às 05:59)

Amanhã ( hoje) mais uma “perturbação” a atingir a Ibéria,
desta  vez  a apontar  mais para  sul.






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois , vem aí coisa continuada  e abrangente de sudoeste.
Quiçá  preocupante. Mais a norte. Talvez com pico na terça ( 29)






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois, na passagem de ano , precipitações com frio 
e neve de novo, não só confinada às serras e montanhas..






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois com tanto noroeste/norte , é desta …É desta que vira para leste
e finalmente teremos uns  serenos dias de sol…
Qual quê : No dia 2 já está enfileirada mais uma :






[/URL][/IMG]

E se quisermos  especular , pois muito que bem:
-lá para o dia 7  volta  tudo ao dia de ontem:






[/URL][/IMG]

Isto não pára...
Tantos  foram os queixumes  nestas páginas , tantos os reparos,
que o S.Pedro resolveu agir e aqui vai disto...
Queres ver que ainda vamos implorar aqui, pelo Anticiclone dos Açores
e/ou  pela dorsal africana?
Já faltou mais...


----------



## David sf (25 Dez 2009 às 09:15)

nimboestrato disse:


> Queres ver que ainda vamos implorar aqui, pelo Anticiclone dos Açores
> e/ou  pela dorsal africana?
> Já faltou mais...



E não seria má ideia o anticiclone dos Açores fazer a sua aparição lá para o ano novo. Como está a Europa e com as altas pressões tão a norte para ele se ligar, teríamos quase de imediato uma boa entrada fria polar, que poderia evoluir para uma advecção de nordeste conforme as depressões americanas começassem a empurrar o anticiclone atlântico para oriente nas suas latitudes mais elevadas. Neste momento, e com a recarga de água prevista para os próximos dias, os solos estão saturados. Quase tudo o que cair a jusante das barragens perde-se para o mar. Portanto uns 5 a 10 dias de acalmia até poderiam ser benéficos. O que acontece é que nenhum modelo vê anticiclone nos Açores, e não deverá existir até finais do mês quando já houver mais horas de radiação solar. Até por isso acho que o mês mais frio poderá ser Fevereiro, se se mantiver a tendência de altas pressões a norte.

Dorsal africana é que nunca, jamais. Sudoestes anticiclónicos, 20 graus em Janeiro é um ultraje. Por mim essa dorsal nunca apareceria.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Dez 2009 às 10:17)

Posso esquecer a neve aqui em Viseu e em Vila Real, não posso?


----------



## Marcos (25 Dez 2009 às 11:43)

Aqui em celorico da beira(590metros) estão agora 2,9ºC , a previsão aponta quotas neve 500 metros mas não me fio nisso, para aqui ainda não acertaram nem 1 pá caixa...pois já deram neve para 300 e 400 metros e aqui nada...isto das quotas é o eterno problema do lugar em si...apesar de aqui ate nevar quase todos os anos....bem mas vamos lá ver....a precipitação penso que chegará 3 horas mais cedo que o previsto, lá para 16.00...o céu já está a encobrir...abraço a todos...alguem me pode informar como posso por aqui modelos e isso....


----------



## godzila (25 Dez 2009 às 16:02)

Então malta como é, dia de natal ninguém anda pelo fórum, que bom lol
Mas alguém me sabe dizer se está prevista queda de neve a cotas medias, é que metade dos modelos dão neve outra metade não dão.
Em que é que ficamos.


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2009 às 17:49)

Segundo os relatos (e são da região centro) a cota está perto dos 700 metros. Como a temperatura irá descer mais, a cota poderá facilmente chegar aos 500 metros no centro, e 400 metros no norte, mas sem acumulação. 
Com acumulação eu diria acima dos 700 ou 800 metros.

Sigo nos arredores norte do Porto, com 5.5ºC.



godzila disse:


> Então malta como é, dia de natal ninguém anda pelo
> fórum, que bom lol
> Mas alguém me sabe dizer se está prevista queda de neve a cotas medias, é que metade dos modelos dão neve outra metade não dão.
> Em que é que ficamos.


----------



## caramulo (25 Dez 2009 às 20:09)

As previsões do I.M. são uma vez mais desatrosas... Aqui a 800 metros chove com 2,9 ºc e neve nem vê-la....


----------



## psm (25 Dez 2009 às 20:15)

caramulo disse:


> As previsões do I.M. são uma vez mais desatrosas... Aqui a 800 metros chove com 2,9 ºc e neve nem vê-la....





Como já foi escrito pelos moderadores enviem mails a reclamar, porque aqui não é o livro de reclamações!
 Já enjoa de tanto reclamar!!

Acerca das saidas dos principais modelos, continua a previsão para os dias de 28 a 31 de fortes condições de tempo!


----------



## cardu (25 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

psm disse:


> Como já foi escrito pelos moderadores enviem mails a reclamar, porque aqui não é o livro de reclamações!
> Já enjoa de tanto reclamar!!
> 
> Acerca das saidas dos principais modelos, continua a previsão para os dias de 28 a 31 de fortes condições de tempo!





como assim???
Muita chuva e vento é o que se prevê???


----------



## thunderboy (25 Dez 2009 às 20:21)

Previsão do IM para dia 28.


> Céu muito nublado.
> Chuva, por vezes forte.
> Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
> Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando forte
> ...


----------



## psm (25 Dez 2009 às 20:33)

cardu disse:


> como assim???
> Muita chuva e vento é o que se prevê???





Sim muito vento, muita chuva, e muita ondulação irá ser uma situação como nos invernos dos anos de 60 e 70, onde houve algumas destas situações, o problema é que o pais não está acostumado a invernos tão rigorosos(mal habituados) infelizmente, tirando 97 e 2001 de tragicas consequencias, e pouca pessoas se lembram de como foram.

Mas continua-se a ver os erros a acontecer(tirando a noite do temporal em Torres Vedras), casas em linhas de agua, entulho nas linhas de agua, pouca civilização, civismo, e educação ambiental!


----------



## filipept (25 Dez 2009 às 20:39)

Olá a todos,

As cotas esta noite poderão andar ligeiramentente baixas (pelas previsões do IM, poderendo baixar um pouco mais a Norte), isto porque se olharmos para a imagem de satelite RGB conseguimos ver algum frio isolado na costa Portuguesa, pronto a entrar, juntamente com precipitação:





Relativamente à próxima semana, parece que apartir de 28 (e talvez até 30) teremos mais precipitação de moderada a forte, podendo para o fim/inicio do próximo ano trazer cotas de neve baixas. Porém, nada está cgarantido (aliás como tivemso o exemplo desta semana que os modelos não conseguiram prever nem a 24h antes).


----------



## psm (25 Dez 2009 às 20:44)

filipept disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Relativamente à próxima semana, parece que apartir de 28 (e talvez até 30) teremos mais precipitação de moderada a forte, podendo para o fim/inicio do próximo ano trazer cotas de neve baixas. Porém, nada está cgarantido (aliás como tivemso o exemplo desta semana que os modelos não conseguiram prever nem a 24h antes).





Se cair neve a cotas médias( 600 a 700 metros) poderá ser no dia 31, e muito pouco provavel que seja antes a componente de sudoeste é muito intensa, e sendo assim os valores de temperatura à superficie mais elevados, pois a componente maritima é bem vincada.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (25 Dez 2009 às 21:10)

filipept disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> As cotas esta noite poderão andar ligeiramentente baixas (pelas previsões do IM, poderendo baixar um pouco mais a Norte), isto porque se olharmos para a imagem de satelite RGB conseguimos ver algum frio isolado na costa Portuguesa, pronto a entrar, juntamente com precipitação:
> 
> ...




Estou confiante nas tuas previsões... que se juntam às do Joe Bastardi!


----------



## psm (25 Dez 2009 às 22:01)

Tal como já referi, e mais alguns membros a situação vai ser bem complexa se for o que está previsto para estes dias que se avizinham, vou colocar aqui a previsão do NOGAP´S em relação aos valores médios da ondulação do mar, deve-se ter em conta que está em pés e terá que se fazer a sua conversão em metros.


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...ngp_atlantic&prod=wav&dtg=2009122512&set=Core


----------



## godzila (26 Dez 2009 às 12:10)

ai, ai, ai...
isto é que era bom, neve com fartura, para quase todos
mas ainda falta muito tempo e agora vai ser só a tirar


----------



## VerticalHorizon (26 Dez 2009 às 14:08)

Seria lindo!! 
mas preferia isso depois da noite de passagem de ano... Se acontecesse no dia 31 de Dezembro, levaria a uma série de acidentes rodoviários, numa noite já tão sinistrada à partida... ... ...
Assim como espero que não aconteça nem metade do que está previsto antes disso (chuva e vento) numa altura em que está imensa gente a regressar a casa depois de uns dias em casa da familia... ...  Até porque há imensa gente do Norte e Centro que merece um descanso da chuva torrencial! Agora é aproveitar o solzito que temos hoje!! A praia cá me espera! há que tempos que não vejo um por-do-sol!!


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Dez 2009 às 16:41)

Os modelos por vezes dão-nos a sensação de pecarem por excesso.
Ao invés de reagir assim , porque não assim , veja-se a coisa noutra perspectiva, para muitos é a oportunidade de sonhar um pouco, para os descontentes resta-lhes aguardar por melhores resultados!
Nada mais há a fazer.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Dez 2009 às 16:57)

Esta é uma imagem muito rara nos dias que correm ( deste Inverno).






[/URL][/IMG]

Céu praticamente limpo do Minho ao Algarve pertence já ao jurássico meteorológico e será preciso recuar até onde a memória queda difusa para registarmos tal ocorrência.
E rara vai continuar  a ser:
-O que virá já a partir de amanhã terá contornos e características
verdadeiramente de Inverno ( os Açores desde logo já hoje), sobretudo a norte.
Quantas chuvas ? seguramente muitas.
Que intensidade do vento de sudoeste? certamente que terá registos pouco comuns nos próximos três dias ( com uma probabilidade de na quarta-feira ser
mesmo o dia mais gravoso ).
Alertas decerto irão ser lançados pelas autoridades.
Mas nada de alarmismos.Como muitos meteorologistas nestas situações referem, esta é uma situação de mau tempo mas nada que de quando em vez não ocorra no Inverno Português.
Nós é que não estaremos já habituados. 
Depois , para a passagem de ano , parece que o frio voltará a acompanhar as precipitações, o que significará mais neve a cotas relativamente baixas
e depois voltarão os Oeste e sudoestes com mais chuvas...
Dias de céu limpo como o dia de hoje?
Já não ocorriam há muito.
Tão cedo não voltarão a ocorrer...


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

Depois da run das 6 ter cortado a bom cortar a precipitação para a grande Lisboa, eis que nesta nova saída do Modelo GFS, torna a disparar: Acrescentou mais 30 mm ao previsto na run anterior.

Ela estará praticamente concentrada entre os dias 28 e 30 e já com um pouco previsto para dia 2 de Janeiro, já no novo ano. Contudo o espaço temporal ainda é largo, e está sujeito a várias mudanças.


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2009 às 00:39)

Se na última entrada siberiana europeia, o Joe Bastardi do accuweather foi claro e certeiro, agora ainda é mais FORTE naquilo que afirma prever:

Segundo ele, o frio será severo na Europa, o pior de 25 anos (!), e sendo assim, se o fluxo de sudoeste quebrar um pouco, poderá trazer de novo esse frio a Portugal e neve a cotas baixas.

Pelo menos, o que ele previra para Dezembro, foi exactamente aquilo que aconteceu: *uma batalha entre o AA siberiano na Europa Central e o fluxo de sudoeste estacionado no mediterrâneo ocidental*. Ele prevê mais do mesmo para os próximos dois meses. Daí que o Inverno (em Portugal) vá ter semanas com muita chuva intercaladas com tempo frio e seco.



> What is facing the major population centers of the northern hemisphere is unlike anything that we have seen since the global warming debate got to the absurd level it is now, which essentially has been there is no doubt about all this. For cold of a variety not seen in over 25 years in a large scale is about to engulf the major energy consuming areas of the northern Hemisphere. The first 15 days of the opening of the New Year will be the coldest, population weighted, north of 30 north world wide *in over 25 years* in my opinion.



NOTA: os modelos já colocam o AA siberiano de novo na Europa do Norte a partir de dia 1 ou 2 em diante. E, adivinhem, depressão estacionada a oeste de Portugal.



VerticalHorizon disse:


> Estou confiante nas tuas previsões... que se juntam às do Joe Bastardi!


----------



## psm (27 Dez 2009 às 08:21)

irpsit disse:


> Se na última entrada siberiana europeia, o Joe Bastardi do accuweather foi claro e certeiro, agora ainda é mais FORTE naquilo que afirma prever:
> 
> Segundo ele, o frio será severo na Europa, o pior de 25 anos (!), e sendo assim, se o fluxo de sudoeste quebrar um pouco, poderá trazer de novo esse frio a Portugal e neve a cotas baixas.
> 
> ...







Se vier o frio siberiano nunca irá dar neve em Potugal e a probalidade é muito reduzida ou impossivel a cotas mais baixas sempreo foi e será, pois o trajecto desse mesmo ar é muito seco e frio, e quando dá neve como deu este ano, é no nordeste de Portugal.

Voltando a estas ultimas saidas dos 2 principais modelos de previsão é o que tem acontecido nestas ultimas semanas, de que é o jet stream a passar a latitudes baixas, sendo assim são os proximos 10 dias de alternancia de chuva com um ou outros dia de sol, um estado do tempo muito parecido com o de 2001.

ps: é importante que continue a chover no centro sul do pais, pois eles estiveram numa situação de seca, e mesmo que os solos estejam saturados de agua vai demorar algum tempo até que os aquiferos sejam repostos, por muito que este tempo esteja a ser muito aborrecido para alguns.


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2009 às 10:16)

psm disse:


> Se vier o frio siberiano nunca irá dar neve em Potugal e a probalidade é muito reduzida ou impossivel a cotas mais baixas sempreo foi e será, pois o trajecto desse mesmo ar é muito seco e frio, e quando dá neve como deu este ano, é no nordeste de Portugal.
> 
> Voltando a estas ultimas saidas dos 2 principais modelos de previsão é o que tem acontecido nestas ultimas semanas, de que é o jet stream a passar a latitudes baixas, sendo assim são os proximos 10 dias de alternancia de chuva com um ou outros dia de sol, um estado do tempo muito parecido com o de 2001.
> 
> ps: é importante que continue a chover no centro sul do pais, pois eles estiveram numa situação de seca, e mesmo que os solos estejam saturados de agua vai demorar algum tempo até que os aquiferos sejam repostos, por muito que este tempo esteja a ser muito aborrecido para alguns.



Se a última siberiana, a de há duas semanas atrás, não deixou neve em lado nenhum (mesmo a que caiu no nordeste foi já causada por um fluxo depressionário de sudoeste que apanhou ainda frio instalado à superfície), a anterior, em Janeiro, deixou neve em mais de 2/3 do país. Mais, a única hipótese de mais de metade do território, correspondente a cerca de 90% da população, ter neve à porta de casa é com a existência de uma entrada deste tipo.

O que acontece é que enquanto não aparecer o anticiclone dos Açores o frio não entrará sequer em França. E este só deverá aparecer quando desaparecer o da Gronelândia, e as altas pressões a latitudes polares se deslocarem para a zona da Escandinávia, pois o jet tem de atravessar o Atlântico em algum lugar. E portanto nos próximos tempos mantém-se o padrão de influência atlântica, chuva e vento forte de oeste, com um interregno para a passagem de ano, quando ocorrer uma entrada de noroeste. Nessa noite, e apesar de haver -1 a 850hpa e -30 a 500hpa até ao Alentejo, as cotas não deverão ser muito baixas, pois o mínimo a 500hpa não ocorre em simultâneo com o mínimo a 850hpa.

O facto dos solos estarem saturados faz com que a sua capacidade de infiltração seja muito baixa, pelo que era benéfico até para o sul do país, que houvesse um interregno na precipitação durante cerca de uma semana. Dava tempo para os solos recuperarem, e continuaria a haver infiltração proveniente das poças e lençóis de água ainda existentes. Quase toda a água que cair agora escorrerá à superfície, e como consequência, tudo o que cair a jusante das barragens vai para o mar, e mesmo o que caia a montante só é armazenado caso as albufeiras ainda não estejam cheias.


----------



## filipept (27 Dez 2009 às 11:03)

Acho que ainda não tinha sido colocado o link para o blog do Joe Bastardi. O texto que o irpsit citou merece ser lido e relido (na integra).

"THEY WILL HAVE NO ONE TO BLAME BUT THEMSELVES" (titulo do post)

http://www.accuweather.com/ukie/bastardi-europe-blog.asp


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2009 às 11:20)

É pena que o Joe seja o fã número 1 do Frio em larga escala, apesar de este ano ele poder acertar ... 
Mas o que queria dizer é que ele diz que os primeiros 15 dias de Janeiro poderão ser os mais frios que a Europa já viu nos ultimos 25 anos.
A meu ver não será certamente isso que acontecerá com a entrada sucessiva de depressões que os modelos mostram até dia 10 de Janeiro com uma entrada Atlântica por quase TODA a Europa !!
Por isso não acredito em patavina do que ele diz .... 
Agora na segunda metade de Janeiro aí sim já eu acredito muito mais bem para Fevereiro !!


----------



## psm (27 Dez 2009 às 11:23)

David sf disse:


> O facto dos solos estarem saturados faz com que a sua capacidade de infiltração seja muito baixa, pelo que era benéfico até para o sul do país, que houvesse um interregno na precipitação durante cerca de uma semana. Dava tempo para os solos recuperarem, e continuaria a haver infiltração proveniente das poças e lençóis de água ainda existentes. Quase toda a água que cair agora escorrerá à superfície, e como consequência, tudo o que cair a jusante das barragens vai para o mar, e mesmo o que caia a montante só é armazenado caso as albufeiras ainda não estejam cheias.



Que grande contradição está a escrever de os solos estarem saturados faz com que a sua inflitração seja baixa?
É assim que funciona em terrenos calcários(litologia), em que as rochas também absorvem agua, e a unica maneira de continuar a absorver é a continuação da precipitação, lá porque os solos estejam denudados de vegetação e terem poças de agua não é o suficiente.
 Onde há vegetação o processo é muito lento na absorção de agua?
Não é uma semana de precipitação forte que caiu no Algarve que vai repor o que esteve em seca extrema.
Logicamente que há barragens que ainda não estão cheias!

Siberiana não foi a de Janeiro porque quando é referido a siberiana é de fluxo seco e frio tal como ocorreu há 2 semanas, pois siberiana é todo um conjunto de valores em toda atmosfera de altas pressões, e não depressões em altitude que dão neve, tal como aconteceu como aconteceu em janeiro!

Todas as rochas absorvem agua, é a continuação da precipitação que faz repor o equilibrio.

Tam como foi referido e é raro eu comentar saidas das (06) a continuação da corrente de oeste se mantem, são estes anos de fluxo forte de oeste que fazem equilibrar os anos de seca, e que foram muitos nestes ultimos 30 anos.
Por muito que custe ao ser humano estes dias de chuva e de tempo nublado mas é nestes anos que se repoem os anos de defice ao nivel de precipitação.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (27 Dez 2009 às 11:33)

David sf disse:


> Se a última siberiana, a de há duas semanas atrás, não deixou neve em lado nenhum (mesmo a que caiu no nordeste foi já causada por um fluxo depressionário de sudoeste que apanhou ainda frio instalado à superfície), a anterior, em Janeiro, deixou neve em mais de 2/3 do país. Mais, a única hipótese de mais de metade do território, correspondente a cerca de 90% da população, ter neve à porta de casa é com a existência de uma entrada deste tipo.
> 
> O que acontece é que enquanto não aparecer o anticiclone dos Açores o frio não entrará sequer em França. E este só deverá aparecer quando desaparecer o da Gronelândia, e as altas pressões a latitudes polares se deslocarem para a zona da Escandinávia, pois o jet tem de atravessar o Atlântico em algum lugar. E portanto nos próximos tempos mantém-se o padrão de influência atlântica, chuva e vento forte de oeste, com um interregno para a passagem de ano, quando ocorrer uma entrada de noroeste. Nessa noite, e apesar de haver -1 a 850hpa e -30 a 500hpa até ao Alentejo, as cotas não deverão ser muito baixas, pois o mínimo a 500hpa não ocorre em simultâneo com o mínimo a 850hpa.
> 
> O facto dos solos estarem saturados faz com que a sua capacidade de infiltração seja muito baixa, pelo que era benéfico até para o sul do país, que houvesse um interregno na precipitação durante cerca de uma semana. Dava tempo para os solos recuperarem, e continuaria a haver infiltração proveniente das poças e lençóis de água ainda existentes. Quase toda a água que cair agora escorrerá à superfície, e como consequência, tudo o que cair a jusante das barragens vai para o mar, e mesmo o que caia a montante só é armazenado caso as albufeiras ainda não estejam cheias.




obrigado pela explicação! De facto, também tinha essa ideia dos solos saturados... Demasiada àgua ainda à superfície funciona como um tampão para toda aquela que caia agora. 

Apesar das previsões do Joe serem fabulosas e de ele ser um craque certeiro, da maneira como os modelos andam... creio que ainda é cedo para falar do frio em Portugal nas primeiras semanas de Janeiro...  (but that would be awsome with some snow around!! )


----------



## Vince (27 Dez 2009 às 11:36)

Eu não conheço nem acompanho as previsões sazonais do Bastardi mas conheço as do seguimento do tempo tropical, e do que tenho acompanhado nos últimos anos é a minha opinião e a de muitos outros que o Bastardi é bastante tabloide, tal como a própria Accuweather em geral, tendem sempre a exagerar e a dramatizar, afinal são uma empresa privada e tem que vender, são uma especie de TVI tabloide da meteorologia. No tempo tropical era frequente porem alertas/ameaças em território americano dum ciclone que ainda estava a milhares de quilómetros o que para mim era uma irresponsabilidade só para dramatizar e esta ano lixaram-se bastantes vezes com isso pois não foi um ano fácil para os ciclones sobreviverem muito tempo. Mas falo do tempo tropical, do resto não conheço.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Estou com a impressão que alguém aqui anda a chamar a tudo o que mexe nas latitudes ao nível do Reino Unido e respectiva Europa do Norte ,de Siberiana, mas se calhar é impressão minha 
para ser siberiana tem que vir o frio das latitudes lá mais dos países de Leste nomeadamete Ucrania, Russia, ect ... 
Existe um outro que é o Anticiclone ao nível polar, sendo que normalmente funciona de forma interligada com o Anticiclone Açoriano e normalmente ainda com uma depressão mais a leste de nós (na zona mais leste de Espanha), para criar uma fluxo de forte e muito frio de Norte !!
O que por vezes acontece é existir (embora raro) e uma junção dos anticiclones polar (na zona da Gronelãndia) com o Anticiclone siberiano (na zona da escandinávia (aconteceu na segunda quinzena de dezembro) criando em toda a Europa do Norte um tempo extremamente frio !!

Tal como já foi aqui dito um fluxo frio Siberiano não funciona bem com neve porque antes teria que vencer as montanhas altissimas Espanholas .... hum não me cheira !!
Um fluxo frio Siberiano costuma ser frio e seco, mas pode acontecer haver por exemplo um choque de camadas fria e mais quentes proveniente de Oeste e dar origem a neve, mas isso é episódeos de muito curta duração !!
( 1 ou 2 dias ) no máximo ....
O tempo neste momento é de chuva ...... e neve na Serra da Estrela


----------



## psm (27 Dez 2009 às 11:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Estou com a impressão que alguém aqui anda a chamar a tudo o que mexe nas latitudes ao nível do Reino Unido e respectiva Europa do Norte, mas se calhar é impressão minha
> para ser siberiana tem que vir o frio das latitudes lá mais dos países de Leste nomeadamete Ucrania, Russia, ect ...
> Existe um outro que é o Anticiclone ao nível polar, sendo que normalmente funciona de forma interligada com o Anticiclone Açoriano e normalmente ainda com uma depressão mais a leste de nós (na zona mais leste de Espanha), para criar uma fluxo de forte e muito frio de Norte !!
> O que por vezes acontece é existir (embora raro) e uma junção dos anticiclones polar (na zona da Gronelãndia) com o Anticiclone siberiano (na zona da escandinávia (aconteceu na segunda quinzena de dezembro) criando em toda a Europa do Norte um tempo extremamente frio !!
> ...





Correcto!


----------



## Vince (27 Dez 2009 às 11:42)

Quanto à água, concordo com o David, no norte a água já sai por tudo o que é poros, não tem lógica querer resolver problemas numa região afogando outra. Um intervalozinho acho que era bem vindo e penso que até seria saudável para as terras e própria produção agrícola.


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

psm disse:


> Que grande contradição está a escrever de os solos estarem saturados faz com que a sua inflitração seja baixa?
> É assim que funciona em terrenos calcários(litologia), em que as rochas também absorvem agua, e a unica maneira de continuar a absorver é a continuação da precipitação, lá porque os solos estejam denudados de vegetação e terem poças de agua não é o sufeciente.
> Onde há vegetação o processo é muito lento na absorção de agua?
> Não é uma semana de precipitação forte que caiu no Algarve que vai repor o que esteve em seca extrema.
> ...



Claro que não é uma semana de chuva que acaba com a seca, nem foi isso que eu disse. O que disse foi que era benéfico que houvesse um interregno anticiclónico de cerca de uma semana para permitir uma recuperação da capacidade de infiltração dos solos. Até para evitar cheias. E é óbvio que um terreno saturado não absorve tanta água como um terreno seco. É evidente, qualquer criança na praia pode verificar isso. Encha um balde com areia seca, outro com areia molhada, coloque a mesma quantidade de água e veja o que acontece. Os poros dos solos estão neste momento preenchidos na sua quase totalidade por água, enquanto que em períodos secos estão quase todos preenchidos por ar, logo há nessas condições mais espaço para a água circular.

Se em Janeiro não houve siberiana, não sei o que lhe chamar. Fluxo de nordeste originado por um anticiclone centrado na Dinamarca, que na sua circulação trouxe uma depressão em altitude, que ao chegar à Península foi barrada pelo anticiclone atlântico, sendo obrigada a deslocar-se para sul, afectando todo o país. Mas a origem da massa fria é claramente siberiana.

EDIT: Há dois tipos distintos de entradas frias. As polares marítimas e as polares continentais. As polares continentais são referidas na gíria como 'siberianas', não por virem directamente da Sibéria, mas por terem características semelhantes às massas de ar de lá. Não faz sentido designar todas as entradas frias com o sítio de onde provêm. Olha lá vem uma dinamarquesa. Para a semana é uma báltica,

O Joe Bastardi tem a mania de sempre que há frio no Reino Unido e na Alemanha dizer que está frio em toda a Europa. Vai de facto a Europa Oriental e até mesmo a Alemanha e o UK estar afectada por uma onda de frio, mas a França, Ibéria e Itália estarão sob a influência atlântica.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

Vince disse:


> Quanto à água, concordo com o David, no norte a água já sai por tudo o que é poros, não tem lógica querer resolver problemas numa região afogando outra. Um intervalozinho acho que era bem vindo e penso que até seria saudável para as terras e própria produção agrícola.



Falando em termos gerais ... sim !!
Mas claro que tb depende muito do tipo de solos !!
Por exemplo no Alentejo parece-me (devido ao tipo de solos) que o nível de absorção é muito menor do que no Norte e Algarve por exemplo devido ao tipo de solo caracteristico .... digo eu, mas deixo isso para os especialistas !!
Um terreno bastante vegetativo tb tem uma capacidade de absorção extremamente maior do que um terreno árido .... Percebe-se o porquê ou não ??
Mas isto já é quase como analisar todos os problemas da: relva do Estádio de Alvalade lmao:


----------



## Aurélio (27 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

Falando em termos de previsão ... mudou o meteorologista de serviço mudou a previsão significativa e o que estava colocado em chuva forte na Segunda e Terça foi colocado chuva moderada excepto na Segunda para o Norte ... 
Acho que faz mais sentido ....
É verdade que poderão existir alguns periodos de chuva intensa em todo o país, mas parece-me no geral a chuva será em 90% dos periodos moderada !!


----------



## psm (27 Dez 2009 às 11:58)

David sf disse:


> Claro que não é uma semana de chuva que acaba com a seca, nem foi isso que eu disse. O que disse foi que era benéfico que houvesse um interregno anticiclónico de cerca de uma semana para permitir uma recuperação da capacidade de infiltração dos solos. Até para evitar cheias. E é óbvio que um terreno saturado não absorve tanta água como um terreno seco. É evidente, qualquer criança na praia pode verificar isso. Encha um balde com areia seca, outro com areia molhada, coloque a mesma quantidade de água e veja o que acontece. Os poros dos solos estão neste momento preenchidos na sua quase totalidade por água, enquanto que em períodos secos estão quase todos preenchidos por ar, logo há nessas condições mais espaço para a água circular.
> 
> Se em Janeiro não houve siberiana, não sei o que lhe chamar. Fluxo de nordeste originado por um anticiclone centrado na Dinamarca, que na sua circulação trouxe uma depressão em altitude, que ao chegar à Península foi barrada pelo anticiclone atlântico, sendo obrigada a deslocar-se para sul, afectando todo o país. Mas a origem da massa fria é claramente siberiana.
> 
> O Joe Bastardi tem a mania de sempre que há frio no Reino Unido e na Alemanha dizer que está frio em toda a Europa. Vai de facto a Europa Oriental e até mesmo a Alemanha e o UK estar afectada por uma onda de frio, mas a França, Ibéria e Itália estarão sob a influência atlântica.






Escreve em solos mas se esquece dos aquiferos, em que as rochas demoram muito tempo na sua absorção, é um processo lento e demorado, e é assim no clima mediterraneo de extremos, são estes anos de abudancia em agua, que repôem os aquiferos para os anos de seca. 

Que escreva que é o tipo de precipitação (forte) seja o problema, ai concordo, isto porque antigamente havia mais dias com precipitação mais fraca, e prolongada nos dias.


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2009 às 12:15)

psm disse:


> Escreve em solos mas se esquece dos aquiferos, em que as rochas demoram muito tempo na sua absorção, é um processo lento e demorado, e é assim no clima mediterraneo de extremos, são estes anos de abudancia em agua, que repôem os aquiferos para os anos de seca.
> 
> Que escreva que é o tipo de precipitação (forte) seja o problema, ai concordo, isto porque antigamente havia mais dias com precipitação mais fraca, e prolongada nos dias.



Mas é mesmo por isso que os solos precisam de recuperar. A água que se infiltra percorre verticalmente a camada de solo e ao chegar à rocha ou ao solo menos poroso a sua velocidade diminui, logo a camada superficial fica saturada e não absorve quase nada. Por isso mesmo que não chova durante uma semana continua a haver afluência de água aos aquíferos, pois a água presente no solo continua lentamente a atravessar a rocha.


----------



## filipept (27 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

Aqui pela zona já se nota nas rochas a precipitação dos ultimos tempos. Ontem fui até um monte aqui perto e já vi as rochas molhadas, mesmo com um dia de sol como o de ontem. Mas por aqui a precipitação não costuma ser problema. Moro numa freguesia nas margens do rio Homem, os meus avós tinham(agora herdeiros) terrenos junto ao rio e ainda não vi cheias como costumavam acontecer.

Relativamente ás previsões, não concordo com a ideia de que o sector privado trabalhe só para vender. Prefiro a ideia de que trabalha melhor porque é mais exigente, e se falhas terás de justificar muito bem porquê ou enfrentar as consequencias. 
Obviamente que todos podem falhar nas previsões a longo prazo (se não conseguimos acertar a 24h!!), porque são isso mesmo, previsões. 
A realidade, para já, é que o Joe Bastardi acertou. Ainda estamos no inicio do inverno, mas podem ver aqui o que previa o metoffice http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE5AQ1JW20091127

Como já todos reparamos, os modelos tem estado a mudar constantemente, isto porque talvez não estivessem 'habituados' a estas situações. No entanto acho que o GFS tem estado mais activo (isto de ter 4 runs por dia pode ter as suas desvantagens mas também tem as suas vantagens).

Já tivemso uma entrada bem fria modelada para o inicio do ano, entretanto amaciaram um pouco esse frio, porém ninguém poderá afirmar com certezas que não a voltarão a colocar. O que parece certo é a ultima semana do ano com muita chuva.


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2009 às 12:29)

Mas o mais interessante nos próximos dias nem deverá ser a chuva, que só deverá criar problemas pela sua persistência, mas que não deverá ter uma grande intensidade, mas a ondulação de sudoeste. Com a intensidade dos ventos e o enorme fetch, praticamente desde os Açores, poderemos ter registos interessantes de altura das ondas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2009 às 13:42)

Eu tenho um terreno e mesmo com a chuva desta semana, não tem nenhuma água há de cima nem poças sequer. Como é que podem dizer que os terrenos estão saturados no Algarve, que bastou 24 horas sem chuva e muitos terrenos que tinham água ela desapareceu num ápice.  Tal como o psm disse são estes dias continuados de chuva que repõem os aquíferos, basta fazerem essa pergunta a qualquer pessoa que trabalhe nas àguas que dizem logo, para que as condições de um Aquífero sejam repostas e no Algarve principalmente devido ao seu clima, é preciso que chova abundantemente durante muitos dias. As condições estão óptimas para os aquíferos principalmente o Aquífero Querençs-Silves, e assim espera-se que continue a chover, se ele parar não vai parar uma semana mas sim meses como é hábito, e farto de seca está o Algarve. Basta terem um mês chuvoso esquecem-se logo o passado, e o défice de precipitação que temos tido, o último mês chuvoso no Algarve foi o Setembro de 2008. Por isso, até dia 10 de Janeiro espero que ela caia no Algarve, isto basta fazer um dia de sol e a água evaporasse toda. Aqui, o Dezembro está a ser chuvoso mas muito longe do Dezembro de 1992 com 424 mm e ainda mais longe dos 560 mm em 1989, por isso, a precipitação não tem sido nada de outro mundo.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Dez 2009 às 14:39)

Venha a chuva e neve...que afinal estamos no Inverno! 
Se não for agora quando é que virá?


----------



## iceworld (27 Dez 2009 às 15:38)

Nunca aqui escrevo pois não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para fazer previsões. 
Mas devo dizer-vos que na minha opinião este tópico( que é dos meus preferidos) se tem tornado muito aborrecido de acompanhar pois sistematicamente se tem abordado e discutido outros assuntos que não o de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos 

Desculpem o off- topic e boa continuação


----------



## blood4 (27 Dez 2009 às 16:07)

o ferreira5 tem razão
esta é a altura da chuva pois o inverno normal é assim
intervalo ja houve ontem com ceu limpo em todo o pais
acho que nao se pode pedir mais xD
agora vamos é aproveitar os proximos dias que parecem ser de festa


----------



## godzila (27 Dez 2009 às 16:29)

Pois é amigos isto desta vez não sei no que vai dar, os modelos trocarão de lugar, o freemeteo não prevê neve, que até costuma prever neve de mais, o modelo numérico do meteopt baseado no gfs dá neve para aqui, que não costuma dar neve nem á lei da bala .
Agora não sei o que dizer será que vai mesmo nevar dia 31.12 2009 e 1.1 2010? Era muito bom para animar a festa.


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

iceworld disse:


> Nunca aqui escrevo pois não tenho conhecimentos suficientes para fazer previsões.
> Mas devo dizer-vos que na minha opinião este tópico( que é dos meus preferidos) se tem tornado muito aborrecido de acompanhar pois sistematicamente se tem abordado e discutido outros assuntos que não o de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos
> 
> Desculpem o off- topic e boa continuação



concordo plenamente, tambem era um dos meu preferidos, pois uns  lamentam a falta de chuva outros a neve, etc.. previsoes que é o que deveria ser nada....enfim


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Dez 2009 às 17:07)

Situação meteorológica adversa - precipitação, vento e neve 



Considerando as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia referentes aos próximos dias, estes serão típicos de Inverno, com persistência de precipitação que poderá ser pontualmente forte, com especial incidência no sul do país, vento que poderá atingir rajadas de 120 km/h nas terras altas, e eventual queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do interior Norte e Centro, até 31 de Dezembro, quinta-feira.



Efeitos expectáveis:

Face a este novo agravamento do estado do tempo, dada a persistência da ocorrência de precipitação ao longo das últimas semanas e tendo em conta a saturação do teor de água no solo observada, deverá acompanhar-se com especial atenção os níveis hidrométricos das principais Bacias Hidrográficas existentes no território de Portugal Continental, bem como a possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações em linhas de água que atravessam áreas urbanas.

Poderão ainda ocorrer:

·       Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 

·        Inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

·        Cortes de estradas devido à queda de neve;

·        Condições favoráveis à formação de gelo nas estradas;

·        Aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações devido às temperaturas baixas, conjugadas com o vento forte nas terras altas, exigindo cuidados acrescidos, em especial, para os grupos mais vulneráveis.

·        Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;

·       Fenómenos geomorfológicos causados por instabilização de vertentes associada à saturação dos solos, pela perda da sua consistência;

·       Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima;

·       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via.




Neste nível de Alerta poderão ocorrer fenómenos que, não sendo invulgares, podem representar um dano potencial para pessoas e bens. A população deve assim manter-se informada acerca das situações previstas, adoptando as necessárias medidas de prevenção e adequando as suas actividades e comportamentos, evitando correr riscos desnecessários.



A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:

Mantenha-se atento aos noticiários da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social. 
Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que façam transpirar. 
O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço. 
Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com sinais de hipotermia (corpo frio com tremuras, pele roxa e falta de reacção) ligue imediatamente para o 112. 
À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à formação de gelo, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha velocidades baixas. 
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados. 
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento. 
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima.

No que respeita às medidas a ter em conta face à previsibilidade da ocorrência de queda de neve e formação de gelo nas estradas:



1.       Para quem pretende viajar:

·       Evitar fazer viagens para as zonas onde se prevê a queda de neve, procurando antecipar ou adiar essas viagens. 

·       No caso de ter de o fazer, deve:

üProcurar informar-se através das concessionárias ou das forças policiais, de quais os condicionamentos de trânsito existentes e vias alternativas de circulação;

ü Estar atento, antes e no decurso da viagem, às informações difundidas pelos Órgãos de Comunicação Social;

ü Circular preferencialmente utilizando as vias rodoviárias mais seguras; 

ü Tomar algumas medidas preventivas como sejam munir-se de correntes, alguns agasalhos e alimentação suplementares e garantir o abastecimento do depósito do veículo, para fazer face á possibilidade de ser forçado a paragens prolongadas durante a viagem devido à neve e ao gelo.



2.      Nos locais onde se verifique a queda de neve:

ü Seguir escrupulosamente as indicações transmitidas pelas autoridades policiais no que concerne ao respeito pelos cortes de estrada, percursos alternativos, sinalização e outras informações;

ü Evitar parar ou abandonar a viatura na faixa de rodagem, contribuindo para o aumento do congestionamento de trânsito; 

ü Ter especial atenção à brusca formação de gelo na estrada, que poderá dificultar a condução e provocar o atravessamento dos veículos e a ocorrência de acidentes;

ü Evitar comportamentos de risco que poderão originar acidentes não previstos.



Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:



Não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante quando se utiliza lareiras ou braseiras; 
Não seque roupa nos aquecedores e afaste-os de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias; 
Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que qualquer faúlha salte para fora e igualmente para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=50


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2009 às 17:54)

Depressão estacionada na Galiza e Minho, para o início do ano:


----------



## cardu (27 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

é possível nevar na serra do açor no concelho de arganil no final do ano??


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

A previsão de mau tempo nas ilhas dos açores abrange também o estado do mar. Uma situação a ter em conta...
A altura média das ondas prevista para este final do dia será de *9 a 10 metros*







Ver aqui: oceanweather inc

Será mais ou menos isto que se poderá esperar na costa ocidental do continente se tivermos, como se espera, uma componente de ventos de sudoeste fortes, de forma contínua por muitas horas ao longo dos próximos dias.


----------



## kikofra (27 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

Vince disse:


> Quanto à água, concordo com o David, no norte a água já sai por tudo o que é poros, não tem lógica querer resolver problemas numa região afogando outra. Um intervalozinho acho que era bem vindo e penso que até seria saudável para as terras e própria produção agrícola.



Há algumas produções agricolas que necessitam de que os rios transbordem para fertilizar a terra.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Dez 2009 às 18:59)

Que prevêem para o dia de amanhã / esta madrugada ? 

O IM dava aguaceiros fracos para hoje, mas parece que, e vendo pelo radar, a chuva está distante para o dia de hoje...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

Ainda vai haver neve no fim do ano, a cotas acima dos 700/800m:


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2009 às 23:16)

Sim, a accuweather.com costuma dar para o tabloide, mas que são certeiros são!

Por exemplo, acertaram na neve no Porto a 10 Janeiro (a única vez que previram neve para lá). Acertou não só na última siberiana mas em todo o ano, a nível europeu. Acertaram nos 12 negativos que tive em Viena com duas semanas de antecedência. Acertaram no Katrina, quando calcularam que iria levar à destruição parcial da cidade (o aviso era tabloide sim, mas aconteceu). Os gajos são meio craques, temos que admitir!

Mas se souberes de uns ainda melhores, diz-me, pois ainda não encontrei melhores.

A previsão dele para início de Janeiro não podia ser mais radical. É um "claim" algo puxado o do frio vir a ser o maior dos últimos 25 anos. Vai ser uma valente prova para eles. Terá que ser um AA bem sólido no Norte da Europa. E mesmo assim não é garantia que chegue algo a Portugal.





Vince disse:


> Eu não conheço nem acompanho as previsões sazonais do Bastardi mas conheço as do seguimento do tempo tropical, e do que tenho acompanhado nos últimos anos é a minha opinião e a de muitos outros que o Bastardi é bastante tabloide, tal como a própria Accuweather em geral, tendem sempre a exagerar e a dramatizar, afinal são uma empresa privada e tem que vender, são uma especie de TVI tabloide da meteorologia. No tempo tropical era frequente porem alertas/ameaças em território americano dum ciclone que ainda estava a milhares de quilómetros o que para mim era uma irresponsabilidade só para dramatizar e esta ano lixaram-se bastantes vezes com isso pois não foi um ano fácil para os ciclones sobreviverem muito tempo. Mas falo do tempo tropical, do resto não conheço.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

pessoal o que é que os modelos dizem neste momento em termos de neve para o próximo fim de semana.
Será possível ver neve em Manteigas?


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 01:02)

irpsit disse:


> Sim, a accuweather.com costuma dar para o tabloide, mas que são certeiros são!
> 
> Por exemplo, acertaram na neve no Porto a 10 Janeiro (a única vez que previram neve para lá). Acertou não só na última siberiana mas em todo o ano, a nível europeu. Acertaram nos 12 negativos que tive em Viena com duas semanas de antecedência. Acertaram no Katrina, quando calcularam que iria levar à destruição parcial da cidade (o aviso era tabloide sim, mas aconteceu). Os gajos são meio craques, temos que admitir!
> 
> ...




O problema com as previsões é que muitas vezes o ponto fundamental não é as vezes que se acertam e que todos falam mas das muitas que se erram e de que todos rapidamente se esquecem. Já que falaste no Katrina, por exemplo, o modelo numérico canadiano CMC era um dos piores modelos globais (este ano levou com um update e melhorou bastante) e foi o primeiro a prever o Katrina, mas isso não aconteceu por ser um bom modelo, aconteceu simplesmente porque ele desenvolvia tudo o que aparecia e como tal foi também o primeiro a prever o Katrina, mas previa também centenas de outros ao longo das épocas tropicais que nunca se concretizavam. Tal como há muita gente que prevê muita coisa e falhando outras tantas que depois também se vangloria muito de uma qualquer previsão acertada. Não estou a dizer que seja o caso, antes pelo contrário, é apenas um exemplo que dei, o homem se é tão popular algum talento deve ter.

Como referi, desconheço totalmente a fiabilidade do Bastardi em previsões para a Europa mas garanto-te que pelo menos a nível de meteorologia tropical nos fóruns de meteorologia internacionais ele não tem grande fama, ou melhor, tem má fama de exagerado/alarmista e de actuar na meteorologia como se fosse uma vedeta pop. Esse texto que linkaram umas páginas atrás por exemplo é estranho, não se percebe bem se é uma previsão, se é um texto de opinião sobre o aquecimento global ou se é uma outra coisa qualquer. Não me parece um texto adequado a uma previsão normal de um serviço meteorológico.

Nestas coisas da meteorologia sendo alarmista ganha-se muita audiência (e dinheiro se tiveres um negócio num país grande assente nisso como tem a Accuweather) se fores por esse caminho de algum exagero ou alarmismo, ou seja, se por exemplo eu ou outras pessoas começarem aqui a dizer que vem aí o nevão da década em Portugal olhando apenas para umas saídas de longo prazo cheias de incerteza o fórum enche-se de gente a ferver de entusiasmo ou de preocupação se for o caso, é excelente para as audiências. Quando a accuweather mete na linha de fogo na Florida uma qualquer perturbação tropical ainda longínqua, gera logo uma enorme febre e preocupação e muitas vezes demasiado precocemente. Não é esse o caminho que eu e muita gente acham o correcto, e a Accuweather sempre foi acusada nos EUA de explorar um pouco as audiências dessa forma. 

Não duvido que tenha excelentes meteorologistas, certamente que tem, é apenas o estilo que eu critico, e critico apenas do que sei (tempo tropical), do resto não comento pois como referi, desconheço. Nem fazia ideia que chegavam ao ponto de fazer previsões de neve para o Porto ou da Austria, do pouco que tenho visto são apenas generalidades a nível continental, muitas vezes escritas de forma um bocado dúbia. Se dizes que sim, que eles são bons, óptimo, vou começar a interessar-me mais pelo assunto. A accuweather publica algum tipo de verificação/perfomance das suas previsões como fazem alguns serviços públicos de meteorologia como NHC, etc?


----------



## anamar (28 Dez 2009 às 08:13)

Vince disse:


> O problema com as previsões é que muitas vezes o ponto fundamental não é as vezes que se acertam e que todos falam mas das muitas que se erram e de que todos rapidamente se esquecem. Já que falaste no Katrina, por exemplo, o modelo numérico canadiano CMC era um dos piores modelos globais (este ano levou com um update e melhorou bastante) e foi o primeiro a prever o Katrina, mas isso não aconteceu por ser um bom modelo, aconteceu simplesmente porque ele desenvolvia tudo o que aparecia e como tal foi também o primeiro a prever o Katrina, mas previa também centenas de outros ao longo das épocas tropicais que nunca se concretizavam. Tal como há muita gente que prevê muita coisa e falhando outras tantas que depois também se vangloria muito de uma qualquer previsão acertada. Não estou a dizer que seja o caso, antes pelo contrário, é apenas um exemplo que dei, o homem se é tão popular algum talento deve ter.
> 
> Como referi, desconheço totalmente a fiabilidade do Bastardi em previsões para a Europa mas garanto-te que pelo menos a nível de meteorologia tropical nos fóruns de meteorologia internacionais ele não tem grande fama, ou melhor, tem má fama de exagerado/alarmista e de actuar na meteorologia como se fosse uma vedeta pop. Esse texto que linkaram umas páginas atrás por exemplo é estranho, não se percebe bem se é uma previsão, se é um texto de opinião sobre o aquecimento global ou se é uma outra coisa qualquer. Não me parece um texto adequado a uma previsão normal de um serviço meteorológico.
> 
> ...



Bom dia à audiência do Meteo Forum. Há algum tempo que me ligo para ler os posts e não tenho feito qualquer intervenção, até porque sou mais curiosa e preocupada com os fenómenos climáticos do que propriamemente perita, longe disso, no entanto hoje não resisti e gostaria apenas de dizer que ultimamente este forum parece uma guerrilha de egos, ou seja, alguns dos participantes vêm apenas criticar os outros, sem demonstrar nenhum conhecimento, apenas para desconstruir o que é aqui comentado ou informado. Chegam a ser malévolos e a maioria nem sabe escrever português, mostrando muita ignorância da língua portuguesa. 

Depois desta observação espero que se continue a fazer aqui o que é suposto, ou seja, falar do que é realmente interessante: o clima, as suas alterações e as previsões possíveis. Estou satisfeita por estar a chover, gostaria que não fosse episódico, porque o Inverno a que me acostumei era chuvoso, tendo mudado bastante em relação a alguns invernos passados. Tenho pena se a Península Ibérica estiver condenada, por estupidez humana, à desertificação e à miséria, esperaria da boa fé dos homens que tal não viesse a acontecer, mas a ganância parece falar mais alto...só que a Natureza é um organismo vivo e vai vingar-se do Homem. Até porque o Homem existe porque a Natureza é VIVA e tem permitido ... vamos ver quem vence!


----------



## snowstorm (28 Dez 2009 às 11:46)

anamar disse:


> Bom dia à audiência do Meteo Forum. Há algum tempo que me ligo para ler os posts e não tenho feito qualquer intervenção, até porque sou mais curiosa e preocupada com os fenómenos climáticos do que propriamemente perita, longe disso, no entanto hoje não resisti e gostaria apenas de dizer que ultimamente este forum parece uma guerrilha de egos, ou seja, alguns dos participantes vêm apenas criticar os outros, sem demonstrar nenhum conhecimento, apenas para desconstruir o que é aqui comentado ou informado. Chegam a ser malévolos e a maioria nem sabe escrever português, mostrando muita ignorância da língua portuguesa.
> 
> Depois desta observação espero que se continue a fazer aqui o que é suposto, ou seja, falar do que é realmente interessante: o clima, as suas alterações e as previsões possíveis. Estou satisfeita por estar a chover, gostaria que não fosse episódico, porque o Inverno a que me acostumei era chuvoso, tendo mudado bastante em relação a alguns invernos passados. Tenho pena se a Península Ibérica estiver condenada, por estupidez humana, à desertificação e à miséria, esperaria da boa fé dos homens que tal não viesse a acontecer, mas a ganância parece falar mais alto...só que a Natureza é um organismo vivo e vai vingar-se do Homem. Até porque o Homem existe porque a Natureza é VIVA e tem permitido ... vamos ver quem vence!



concordo 
Uma dúvida esta noite foi muito chuvosa aqui por Vila Franca. De acordo com o que vi no radar do IM a precipitação ocorreu mais a sul?





Outra questão, esta noite ouvi trovões, vários no espaço de 3 horas mas no IM não aparece qualquer tipo de actividade...

Obrigado


----------



## filipept (28 Dez 2009 às 12:16)

Snowstorm, a precipitação foi por todo o país, talvez mais forte a norte (anda não fui ver o acumulado), o problema é que só tens dois radares em Portugal, um em Loulé e outro em Coruche. O de Coruche, embora mostre todo aquele raio de captação, não o consegue fazer (de forma certeira) a norte, devido, em especial, ao relevo do terreno. Estamos anciosos pelo radar de Arouca, mas penso que o da Galiza (meteogalicia) ficará operacional muito antes (e pelo que já li será um radar já bastante avançado). Para ver a precipitação a norte recorremos ao radar de Corunha, da aemet.es (isto quando está operacional).

Relativamente aos trovões, houveram vários relatos nos tópicos de seguimento, em especial no litoral centro. O IM não apresentava nenhuma descarga, talvez estivessem com problemas. O aemet.es apresentava algumas descargas, mas (pareceu-me que) poucas para os relatos aqui no fórum.

Entretanto não está fácil ver para além desta semana, teremos de esperar mais algum tempo, isto porque, na minha opinião pessoal, estamos com um cinturão de altas pressões pouco comum bastante a norte, o que faz com que as depressões entrem com grande facilidade no nosso território (fazendo quase fila de espera). O AA dos Açores anda desaparecido. O NAO e o AO estão moderadamente negativos neste momento.

P.S: Não se admirem com a discussão, afinal de contas estamos a falar do tempo. Os próprios modelos (em especial ECMWF e GFS) andam, muitas das vezes, em desacordo durante bastantes dias, sendo que por vez também é uma "guerra" entre eles, quase como um jogo de poker, fazendo 'all-in' em determinadas situações, ninguém gosta de perder


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2009 às 12:52)

filipept disse:


> Snowstorm, a precipitação foi por todo o país, talvez mais forte a norte (anda não fui ver o acumulado), o problema é que só tens dois radares em Portugal, um em Loulé e outro em Coruche.



*Realmente faz imensa falta um radar para o norte e centro de Portugal Continental.* Esta nova fase de instabilidade que se iniciou ontem trouxe as maiores quantidades de precipitação para as regiões do norte e centro:

*24h-Precipitation (mm): Mon 28 Dec 12:00 GMT*

*Castelo Branco (384 m) 44.0 mm; Viseu (644 m) 43.0 mm; Vila Real (562 m) 39.0 mm;* Lisbon (105 m) 39.0 mm; Portalegre (590 m) 35.0 mm; Flores (29 m) 30.0 mm; Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 27.0 mm; Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 25.0 mm; Braganca (692 m) 24.0 mm; Monte Real (54 m) 19.0 mm; Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 18.3 mm; Evora (246 m) 17.0 mm; Montijo (11 m) 17.0 mm; Beja (247 m) 16.0 mm; Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 15.0 mm; Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 13.0 mm; Funchal (56 m) 13.0 mm; Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 12.0 mm; Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 11.0 mm; Coimbra (179 m) 9.8 mm; Horta (62 m) 9.0 mm; Faro (8 m) 6.0 mm; Sagres (26 m) 4.4 mm; Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 2.8 mm; Santa Maria (100 m) 0.3 mm; Porto Santo (82 m) 0.0 mm.

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## adiabático (28 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

anamar disse:


> Bom dia à audiência do Meteo Forum. Há algum tempo que me ligo para ler os posts e não tenho feito qualquer intervenção, até porque sou mais curiosa e preocupada com os fenómenos climáticos do que propriamemente perita, longe disso, no entanto hoje não resisti e gostaria apenas de dizer que ultimamente este forum parece uma guerrilha de egos, ou seja, alguns dos participantes vêm apenas criticar os outros, sem demonstrar nenhum conhecimento, apenas para desconstruir o que é aqui comentado ou informado. Chegam a ser malévolos e a maioria nem sabe escrever português, mostrando muita ignorância da língua portuguesa.
> 
> Depois desta observação espero que se continue a fazer aqui o que é suposto, ou seja, falar do que é realmente interessante: o clima, as suas alterações e as previsões possíveis. Estou satisfeita por estar a chover, gostaria que não fosse episódico, porque o Inverno a que me acostumei era chuvoso, tendo mudado bastante em relação a alguns invernos passados. Tenho pena se a Península Ibérica estiver condenada, por estupidez humana, à desertificação e à miséria, esperaria da boa fé dos homens que tal não viesse a acontecer, mas a ganância parece falar mais alto...só que a Natureza é um organismo vivo e vai vingar-se do Homem. Até porque o Homem existe porque a Natureza é VIVA e tem permitido ... vamos ver quem vence!



Gostei do tom acutilante. Também é raro eu comentar aqui, embora siga o fórum com interesse há anos, especialmente em Dezembro/Janeiro. Quero só acrescentar que costumo frequentar muitos outros fóruns, poucos assiduamente, muitos esporadicamente, visto que começam a ser uma excelente fonte de informação e respostas à maior parte das questões que preciso de resolver rapidamente, seja a que título for... E que este fórum, particularmente, não me parece ser dos mais belicosos, nem de longe! A batalha de egos... Concordo com o Vince, muito se deve à complexidade da meteorologia, como ciência que ilustra, por um lado, a insuficiência dos modelos determinísticos e, por outro, a nossa dependência deles. Este segundo aspecto leva-me a um tema que me é caro hoje em dia. Desde já peço desculpa pelo off-topic... Vou com a onda!

Quando me comecei a interessar pela meteorologia comprei um livrinho que era um manual de meteorologia para o curso de marinheiro de Algés. Para além da "Física aplicada", referia-se longamente à observação visual do céu e à repetibilidade de certos fenómenos, localmente contidos (por exemplo, tempestades - tropicais ou não - de que podemos mais facilmente "prever" a evolução, uma vez formadas, do que a sua formação). Estas características - fenómenos observáveis e repetibilidade - são aquilo que sempre permitiu ao ser humano compreender o mundo exterior e que, de certa forma, aprender a sobreviver nele, sabendo o que procurar e o que evitar.

Acredito profundamente nisto: as consequências dos fenómenos atmosféricos para as sociedades humanas, em termos de prejuízos materiais, financeiros, sinistralidade, etc - fenómenos nem sempre tão extremos como as ditas consequências - têm por maior culpado o próprio homem, mas não a espécie humana. O culpado é o homem urbano, que vive num universo cada vez mais saturado de informação, enquanto essa informação é cada vez menos alimentada pela observação do mundo real, nomeadamente da paisagem. Cada vez mais engenheiros - físicos, agrónomos ou civis - são nascidos na cidade, formados na cidade e assumem a responsabilidade de gestão e transformação de um território que nunca conheceram directamente.

O "culpado" é o homem urbano, isto para mim não carece de qualquer dúvida, nem sequer metódica. Problema do nosso sistema político e tecnocrático, visto que só ao homem urbano, praticamente, é dado acesso à educação superior moderna, às modernas "ferramentas" de trabalho, à própria ascenção social que lhe permite chegar a lugares de decisão. O fim mais provável destas sociedades é algo como a redoma de vidro no planeta estéril, símbolo que ilustra duas realidades importantes: primeiro, a "confiança" moderna na técnica e na nossa capacidade de sobreviver, por meio dela, até às piores catástrofes; o segundo aspecto, mais importante para mim, é a razão da dimensão dessa redoma de vidro para a dimensão o planeta, que ilustra a o limite da técnica e da nossa capacidade de controlar um ambiente artificializado.

O grande salto na nossa capacidade de modelação da atmosfera (e, já agora, da biosfera, visto que para mim há coisas que não são separáveis) vai acontecer quando os computadores ganharem três características da inteligência que nós, homens urbanos, perdemos: humildade, capacidade de contemplação e bom-senso.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

E lá está o tópico a descambar novamente. Todos os dias a mesma conversa...a paciência começa a esgotar.

*PREVISÃO DO TEMPO E MODELOS - é o que se tem que falar aqui*


----------



## fog (28 Dez 2009 às 16:22)

A situação meteorológica continua, pelos vistos, extremamente volátil:  a Protecção Civil passou a alerta amarelo!


----------



## snowstorm (28 Dez 2009 às 16:46)

fog disse:


> A situação meteorológica continua, pelos vistos, extremamente volátil:  a Protecção Civil passou a alerta amarelo!



Olá!
Tenho seguido atentamente as informações metereológicas e tenho tido algumas dúvidas quanto a previsões.
Num dos sites que vi underground dá possibilidade de neve para viseu ?? 
omo vai evoluir o tempo para os próximos dias?


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2009 às 16:55)

Bom, de acordo com a saida das 12Z do GFS, a chuva irá manter-se por aqui até mesmo ao final do ano! E para amanhã a precipitação será significativa! Fica a dúvida se a noite de passagem de ano será passada debaixo de chuva ou não! Há por ali alguma precipitação que poderá ocorrer mesmo até às 00h00 do 1.º dia do ano. Com o vento previsto e a precipitação, existirá por ai muito Fogo de Artificio molhado! O dia 1 será de alguma melhoria, pelo menos aqui no Algarve. Depois disso... é aguardar mais algumas runs...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2009 às 17:18)

Epá nunca vi tanta água tantos dias


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2009 às 17:37)

Os modelos continuam a insistir em bastante chuva até Quinta á tarde ou noite, com muito vento, chuva mais intensa no Norte e Centro e trovoadas.
Na Sexta e Sábado uma pequena pausa e depois volta o tempo de chuva, que permanecerá durante tempo incerto !!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

O mais relevante para as próximas horas é o vento forte a muito forte previsto para os Açores.





Relativamente à passagem de ano, esta poderá ser branquinha para os nossos lados. E em Bragança quem não se lembra de passagens de ano com neve?!(1997)




Este oeste, tradicionalmente molhado e com bastante frio em altitude agrada-me.


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Dez 2009 às 17:53)

Pode estar a desenhar-se um nevão com boas acumulações para a véspera de ano novo e dia de ano novo a partir de cotas a 800/1000m. Situação muito interessante, no entanto potencialmente complicada devido ao risco inerente nas deslocações nesta altura do ano


----------



## seqmad (28 Dez 2009 às 18:04)

Agora sobre a questão que nesta altura mais deve motivar as visitas a este tópico: Vai chover na noite de passagem de ano? A julgar pela última saída do GFS, este volta a colocar chuva durante todo o dia 31 e até à tarde de 1 no Norte, deixando de chover na metade sul do país apenas a partir da manhã de dia 1; no mapa para as 01.00horas chuva a Norte e Algarve, pouca chuva na zona de Lisboa. Mas o GFS exagera sempre quanto à precipitação... Alguém mais entendido quer aprofundar?


----------



## Veterano (28 Dez 2009 às 18:24)

seqmad disse:


> Agora sobre a questão que nesta altura mais deve motivar as visitas a este tópico: Vai chover na noite de passagem de ano?



  A esta distância, e a acreditar no GFS, está prometida chuva, que poderá transformar-se em neve a partir da cota X ().

  Essa chuva irá afectar todo o país. Para mim, a grande dúvida é saber se as melhorias previstas logo a seguir (ausência de chuva), não terão início mais cedo.

  E o dia 31 coincidirá com uma descida de temperatura.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2009 às 18:28)

Em algumas zonas do Norte os solos estão completamente saturados. Quem por estes dias viajar pelo Minho ou por Trás-os-Montes fácilmente encontra ribeiras que já sairam do seu leito normal. 
O GFS, segundo a saída 12Z, está a prever, para os próximos 7 dias, 119mm para Bragança e 164mm para Vila Real.
Isto está a ficar complicado.


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Dez 2009 às 20:18)

Sabem para quando esta prevista nova vaga de frio com aquela corrente de leste que tivemos na semana passada ? 

normalmente costuma ser, muita AA , vento de leste e temperaturas muitooo baixas..


----------



## godzila (28 Dez 2009 às 20:20)

isto é que é inverno, olhem só para o dia 31 que maravinh,a que sonho, é pena é não ser já amanhã para não ver isto a mudar e voltar a mudar. mas vamos a ver no que vai dar.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Dez 2009 às 20:38)

Ola 

Ninguem arrisca as previsões para o dia da passagem de ano para Montalegre???... eu estou a seguir com atenção e gostava de saber qual a opinião dos peritos para estes dias e se possivel para Montalegre.. 

As minhas previsões são: ao contrario de todos os modelos e sites que consultei vai estar frio mas não vai haver precipitação ------ e muito menos neve por aqui..


Obrigado e boas entradas para todos.

Luis Miguel Moura


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Sabem para quando esta prevista nova vaga de frio com aquela corrente de leste que tivemos na semana passada ?
> 
> normalmente costuma ser, muita AA , vento de leste e temperaturas muitooo baixas..



Para já não se afigura nenhuma entrada desse género. Pelo menos nos primeiros dias do próximo ano tal não ocorrerá, manter-se-á o fluxo de oeste, depressões umas atrás das outras. Lá para meados do segundo painel do GFS e nas últimas cartas do ECM, começa a haver uma tendência de reaparição do anticiclone dos Açores e a partir daí poderá ocorrer algo.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2009 às 21:13)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Ola
> 
> Ninguem arrisca as previsões para o dia da passagem de ano para Montalegre???... eu estou a seguir com atenção e gostava de saber qual a *opinião dos peritos* para estes dias e se possivel para Montalegre..
> 
> ...



Boa noite.
É sempre bom ver o BARROSO vestido de branco...
Quanto à opinião dos peritos elas são bem explícitas: cá no norte a probabilidade de precipitação e de neve, particularmente nas terras de barroso é muito elevada para a passagem de ano. Por aquilo que os modelos nos dão, a precipitação com o avançar do dia 1 irá diminuir, o que não invalida a queda de neve nessas terras altas - como teremos frio em altitude as condições serão boas para isso.




Dados do IM:

_"Continente
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 31 de Dezembro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões Norte
e Centro.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota
para os 600 metros ao longo do dia.*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste com rajadas da
ordem
dos 90 km/h no litoral.
Nas terras altas o vento será forte a muito forte (55 a 70 km/h)
de oeste com rajadas da ordem dos 110 km/h.
Descida de temperatura.

OS METEOROLOGISTA: Idália Mendonça/Joana Sanches

Actualizado a 28 de Dezembro de 2009 às 10:15 UTC"_


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2009 às 21:14)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Ola
> 
> Ninguem arrisca as previsões para o dia da passagem de ano para Montalegre???... eu estou a seguir com atenção e gostava de saber qual a opinião dos peritos para estes dias e se possivel para Montalegre..
> 
> ...



Nas entradas de noroeste como esta prevista para dia 31, o frio costuma ocorrer em situações de pós-frontal, quando a ocorrência de precipitação é uma lotaria. Mas acho que é muito possível que haja neve no nordeste do país na noite de passagem de ano. Agora afirmar que nevará em determinado local ou não é jogar no bingo. Mas eu estaria confiante se aí estivesse.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Dez 2009 às 21:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> É sempre bom ver o BARROSO vestido de branco...
> Quanto à opinião dos peritos elas são bem explícitas: cá no norte a probabilidade de precipitação e de neve, particularmente nas terras de barroso é muito elevada para a passagem de ano. Por aquilo que os modelos nos dão, a precipitação com o avançar do dia 1 irá diminuir, o que não invalida a queda de neve nessas terras altas - como teremos frio em altitude as condições serão boas para isso.
> 
> ...



obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Dez 2009 às 21:16)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Ola
> 
> Ninguem arrisca as previsões para o dia da passagem de ano para Montalegre???... eu estou a seguir com atenção e gostava de saber qual a opinião dos peritos para estes dias e se possivel para Montalegre..
> 
> ...



Bem eu não sou perito mas penso que deverá nevar a partir da tarde de 31 no Norte a partir dos 800m devendo a cota descer gradualmente para o final do dia...por isso acho que Montalegre não deverá fugir à regra! Digo isto baseado na análise de vários modelos...agora gostava de saber se as tuas previsões são ao contrário de todos os modelos...em que é te baseias para prever?


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 21:18)

Não parece ainda haver um fim à vista, pelo menos nítido, do panorama actual. Amanhã mais um dia de instabilidade.

*Precipitação manhã*








*Precipitação tarde*







*Vento meia noite*








> Valid: Tue 29 Dec 2009 06:00 to Wed 30 Dec 2009 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Mon 28 Dec 2009 00:14
> 
> 
> ...





No fim do ano talvez regresse a neve a cotas médias do norte e centro mas ainda estamos a 80 horas


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

* 

Situação meteorológica adversa - precipitação, vento, agitação marítima e neve 



De acordo com as informações actualizadas e disponibilizadas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, o estado do tempo no Território de Portugal Continental continuará a ser influenciado pela passagem de superfícies frontais associadas a núcleos depressionários que condicionarão fortemente as condições meteorológicas, nos próximos dias.

Salienta-se a ocorrência de precipitação significativa, em especial nas Regiões do Norte e Centro, estendendo-se progressivamente ao resto do território. 

É igualmente previsível uma velocidade do vento alta, podendo este no litoral soprar de sudoeste forte a muito forte, até 55 km/h, e com rajadas, até 90km/h, havendo ainda a possibilidade de nas Terras Altas do interior ocorrerem rajadas até 120 km/h. 

Significativa será também a continuação da agitação marítima, em todo o litoral, onde a ondulação poderá atingir os 6 metros, de sudoeste. 

Há ainda a previsão de ocorrência de queda de neve em altitudes acima dos 1000 metros, cota essa que tende a descer para os 600 mt já a partir de 30DEZ09.


Efeitos expectáveis:

Face a este novo agravamento do estado do tempo, dada a persistência da ocorrência de precipitação ao longo das últimas semanas e tendo em conta a saturação do teor de água no solo observada, deverá acompanhar-se com especial atenção os níveis hidrométricos das principais Bacias Hidrográficas existentes no território de Portugal Continental, bem como a possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações em linhas de água que atravessam áreas urbanas.

Poderão ainda ocorrer:

·       Cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 

·        Inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis;

·        Cortes de estradas devido à queda de neve;

·        Condições favoráveis à formação de gelo nas estradas;

·        Aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações devido às temperaturas baixas, conjugadas com o vento forte nas terras altas, exigindo cuidados acrescidos, em especial, para os grupos mais vulneráveis.

·        Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas;

·       Fenómenos geomorfológicos causados por instabilização de vertentes associada à saturação dos solos, pela perda da sua consistência;

·       Eventuais dificuldades com embarcações e possibilidade de acidentes junto à costa devido à agitação marítima;

·       Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água ou ao arrastamento de materiais sólidos para a via.




Neste nível de Alerta poderão ocorrer fenómenos que, não sendo invulgares, podem representar um dano potencial para pessoas e bens. A população deve assim manter-se informada acerca das situações previstas, adoptando as necessárias medidas de prevenção e adequando as suas actividades e comportamentos, evitando correr riscos desnecessários.



A ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução e especial atenção:

Mantenha-se atento aos noticiários da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social. 
Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que façam transpirar. 
O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço. 
Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com sinais de hipotermia (corpo frio com tremuras, pele roxa e falta de reacção) ligue imediatamente para o 112. 
À condução de veículos, nomeadamente nas vias propensas à formação de gelo, aumentando o perigo de acidentes rodoviários, pelo que se aconselha velocidades baixas. 
À desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes que possam ser arrastados. 
À limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento. 
Aos cuidados redobrados com actividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos, passeios à beira-mar e estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima.

No que respeita às medidas a ter em conta face à previsibilidade da ocorrência de queda de neve e formação de gelo nas estradas:



1.       Para quem pretende viajar:

·       Evitar fazer viagens para as zonas onde se prevê a queda de neve, procurando antecipar ou adiar essas viagens. 

·       No caso de ter de o fazer, deve:

üProcurar informar-se através das concessionárias ou das forças policiais, de quais os condicionamentos de trânsito existentes e vias alternativas de circulação;

ü Estar atento, antes e no decurso da viagem, às informações difundidas pelos Órgãos de Comunicação Social;

ü Circular preferencialmente utilizando as vias rodoviárias mais seguras; 

ü Tomar algumas medidas preventivas como sejam munir-se de correntes, alguns agasalhos e alimentação suplementares e garantir o abastecimento do depósito do veículo, para fazer face á possibilidade de ser forçado a paragens prolongadas durante a viagem devido à neve e ao gelo.



2.      Nos locais onde se verifique a queda de neve:

ü Seguir escrupulosamente as indicações transmitidas pelas autoridades policiais no que concerne ao respeito pelos cortes de estrada, percursos alternativos, sinalização e outras informações;

ü Evitar parar ou abandonar a viatura na faixa de rodagem, contribuindo para o aumento do congestionamento de trânsito; 

ü Ter especial atenção à brusca formação de gelo na estrada, que poderá dificultar a condução e provocar o atravessamento dos veículos e a ocorrência de acidentes;

ü Evitar comportamentos de risco que poderão originar acidentes não previstos.



Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:



Não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante quando se utiliza lareiras ou braseiras; 
Não seque roupa nos aquecedores e afaste-os de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias; 
Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que qualquer faúlha salte para fora e igualmente para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, através do seu Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro, continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a situação em estreita colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia, difundindo os comunicados que se julguem necessários.



 Fonte: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Detalhe1.aspx?IDitem=50*


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2009 às 02:10)

O tempo na passagem do ano? ( Pergunta  incontornável agora, em tópico assim).
Previsão descritiva? desde logo a do IM..Concerteza.
Previsão genérica com especificidades  (com base nos modelos), feita por nós,já aqui foi transmitida   por algumas intervenções o essencial .
A 72 horas não se pode adiantar muito mais :
-Este imenso sudoeste precipitoso  irá rodar gradualmente para noroeste  até lá,o que provocará , eventualmente ,a noite mais fria de todas as próximas:
-as que restam   e as posteriores...
Como será acompanhada de algumas precipitações ,essencialmente 
a norte ,lá vem a vontade de saber a certeza das " cotas " do elemento branco.Podem até ser " relativamente baixas " , (600 metros aponta o IM).
mas aquela pujança, vigor, que esta  entrada de noroeste parecia  fazer crer,
os modelos apontam agora, claramente, para que se dilua  logo ali adiante , também ela engolida por estes constantes e imensos Sudoestes deste Inverno que fazia tempo que não tinha deste tempo,ou seja,
mesmo que haja elemento branco  nessas " cotas" ,sê-lo-á efémero...
A chuva encarregar-se-á de  o  eliminar...
Até lá , a mesma chuva, outras chuvas ,quanta chuva, quanto vento, quanta margem galgada pelo leito, quanto mar.
Quanto Inverno...


----------



## godzila (29 Dez 2009 às 09:38)

Isto está mesmo confuso, continuam os modelos trocados o modelo numérico do meteopt continua a dar neve para aqui, já o modelo do freemeteo nem um floco, no entanto o instituto confirma neve para cotas baixas. No que é que ficamos.
Já para não falar do gráfico do gfs que se ele for verdadeiro dá neve até os olhos lol.
Não sei o que esperar do dias 31.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 11:25)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Ola
> 
> Ninguem arrisca as previsões para o dia da passagem de ano para Montalegre???... eu estou a seguir com atenção e gostava de saber qual a opinião dos peritos para estes dias e se possivel para Montalegre..
> 
> ...



Boas, também não percebo essa previsão pessoal, nada aponta nesse sentido

A precipitação está praticamente garantida, a neve também deve aparecer durante a tarde de 31, pelo menos nessa zona.













Com estes dados a cota deve rondar os 700m durante a tarde de 31. Neste evento, segundo o GFS, vamos ter mais frio em altitude do que nos anteriores, em Bragança -31ºC a 500hPa para a tarde do último dia do ano.


----------



## filipept (29 Dez 2009 às 11:43)

godzila disse:


> Isto está mesmo confuso, continuam os modelos trocados o modelo numérico do meteopt continua a dar neve para aqui, já o modelo do freemeteo nem um floco, no entanto o instituto confirma neve para cotas baixas. No que é que ficamos.
> Já para não falar do gráfico do gfs que se ele for verdadeiro dá neve até os olhos lol.
> Não sei o que esperar do dias 31.



Acho que deves contar com chuva  A situação de neve, neste momento e para os dias 31 de Dezembro e 1 Janeiro, parece estar a ser prevista apenas para os locais habituais, ou seja, Serra da Estrela e mais a norte: Bragança, Vila Real (Montalegre) e ainda para o Gerês (mesmo para o Gerês - poente - não conto que a cota anda abaixo dos 600mm, poderá cair abaixo dessa cota mas não será muito significativo). É possível que durante umas horas possa existir queda de neve por volta dos 650mm zona centro (interior). 

O que tem acontecido, em quase todas as situações de neve que já tivemos este inverno é que o frio passa muito rápido e depois quando existe frio em altura (ex. Z500) existe pouco frio a nível do solo ou a 850hpa, e quando existe esse frio a niveis mais baixos já o frio em altura se foi. Para mim, é quase impossível (porque em meteo não há impossíveis  ) ver neve a cotas baixas em PT sem que tenhámos a Dam 528 por cima de nós, e mesmo assim terá que já existir algum frio nos níveis mais baixos (assim como precipitação  ). 

Faxchart para as 00h e 12h do dia 1 de Janeiro:









Reparem agora nas mudanças que os modelos estão a operar (embora não goste muito deste modelo, porque facilitam poucos dados, o ECMWF já está a prever à algumas saídas atrás), a entrada de frio em grande parte da Europa no início do ano começa a parecer uma realidade:

Saídas GFS (6h) e ECM(0h) a 850hpa a 168horas










P.S: Quando olham para os mapas de precipitação do GFS não devem tomar as linhas brancas como neve garantida, aquilo apenas indica que existe possibilidade de never a X metros de altitude naquela zonas (é necessário depois ver os restantes gráficos para ver a altitude a que poderá nevar)


----------



## granizus (29 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> O tempo na passagem do ano? ( Pergunta  incontornável agora, em tópico assim).
> Previsão descritiva? desde logo a do IM..Concerteza.
> Previsão genérica com especificidades  (com base nos modelos), feita por nós,já aqui foi transmitida   por algumas intervenções o essencial .
> A 72 horas não se pode adiantar muito mais :
> ...



Gosto da forma como este companheiro do forum escreve 

hotspot: eu também gosto, na generalidade todos gostamos, mas vamos evitar este tipo de comentários neste tópico.


----------



## godzila (29 Dez 2009 às 12:20)

Talvez por eu ser louco por neve, eu a veja onde não existe possibilidade de ela ocorrer, como tenho dito, os modelos estão divididos ao meio ora vejamos:
















até este pessimista profissional prevê neve para os 740 metros, a ultima vez que nevou aqui( dia de natal á tarde) ele previa neve para os 1300 metros.


----------



## David sf (29 Dez 2009 às 12:38)

E deixo aqui o snow forecast para os até ao ano novo.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (29 Dez 2009 às 13:23)

Boa tarde 

A minha previsão hoje, é para a passagem de ano, igual à vossa só queria que fosse diferente(por motivos pessoais) Apesar de ser um amante da neve nesse dia queria frio, mas nem queria neve nem chuva infelizmente isso não irá acontecer... 
Com o aproximar do dia vejo que a neve será uma realidade para iniciar 2010 aqui por terras de Barroso.

cumprimentos 

Miguel 
RDB


----------



## cardu (29 Dez 2009 às 14:53)

David sf disse:


> E deixo aqui o snow forecast para os até ao ano novo.




muito bem..... neve no concelho de arganil!!!!

até admira não ser apenas neve em bragança


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2009 às 15:06)

Há possibilidade de nevar ,nalgum dos  dias da transição de ano civil, em Viseu?


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2009 às 15:45)

Eu acho que existe forte possibilidade de neve a cotas médias, e talvez a melhor deste ano em minha opinião.
Porque parece que pelo menos precipitação haverá, e não será em falta!

Tudo dependerá da direcção do vento: se for de NO ou N então pode ser bem possível que neve a cotas do género 400 metros como Viseu. Se o vento persistir de oeste então só deve nevar em Bragança e Guarda (ou em geral, acima dos 700 metros).
Eu diria, onde nevar, irá ser um nevão.



Pedro disse:


> Há possibilidade de nevar ,nalgum dos  dias da transição de ano civil, em Viseu?


----------



## Veterano (29 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

irpsit disse:


> Eu acho que existe forte possibilidade de neve a cotas médias, e talvez a melhor deste ano em minha opinião.
> Porque parece que pelo menos precipitação haverá, e não será em falta!



 No caso de Bragança e restante região nordeste, temo que a precipitação fique retida, em grande parte, pelos montes espanhóis, principalmente com vento de noroeste. Não seria a 1ª vez que isso sucederia.

 De qualquer forma, está prevista neve para Puebla de Sanabria, dias 31-1, a partir dos 800 metros.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Dez 2009 às 18:26)

Veterano disse:


> No caso de Bragança e restante região nordeste, temo que a precipitação fique retida, em grande parte, pelos montes espanhóis, principalmente com vento de noroeste. Não seria a 1ª vez que isso sucederia.



É verdade que muitas vezes foi assim, mas neste momento nada indica que isso vá acontecer.  O que está a ser modelado pelo GFS, ECMWF e HIRLAM vai no sentido de que a região na região de Bragança haverá precipitação durante o dia 31 e madrugada do dia 1. 

Vamos ver as saídas da noite como correm

PS: mas para o Nordeste o mais importante neste momento é ver como se vai comportar o rio Tua nas próximas horas. Segundo informações de Mirandela a noite promete ser de apreensão Está a ficar bastante complicado.


----------



## godzila (29 Dez 2009 às 19:31)

isto sim dá vontade de se ver.
era tão bom (aiai!!...)


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2009 às 19:47)

Esta ultima run do ECM seria o sonho de qualquer amante da chuva, neve e frio ao mesmo embora com aquela configuração me parecia altamente improvável apesar de por um dia ou dia e meio até que é possivel.
Um Anticiclone polar estendido em crista desde polo norte e uma depressão ao seu lado direito tb ela em crista em direcção á PI.
Um cenário perfeito para quem gosta de frio, neve e chuva ao mesmo tempo  !!


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2009 às 20:07)

Já há mais de 20 dias que o padrão que este Inverno insiste é o mesmo: colocar um AA polar no norte da Europa, e uma depressão no Sudoeste da Europa.

Esta vai ser a segunda vez que o AA polar se vai estabelecer. Os modelos parecem desta vez apontar que as depressões entrem um pouco mais do que da última vaga de frio de há 2 semanas. De qualquer modo, após dia 2 começa a festa: chuva e frio em Portugal; gelo na Europa. Por quanto tempo, os modelos não respondem, mas eu julgo que o padrão vai teimar umas duas semanas antes do fluxo de oeste se reestabelecer. 

Parece que o início do Inverno vai ser um de sucessivas inundações. 



Aurélio disse:


> Esta ultima run do ECM seria o sonho de qualquer amante da chuva, neve e frio ao mesmo embora com aquela configuração me parecia altamente improvável apesar de por um dia ou dia e meio até que é possivel.
> Um Anticiclone polar estendido em crista desde polo norte e uma depressão ao seu lado direito tb ela em crista em direcção á PI.
> Um cenário perfeito para quem gosta de frio, neve e chuva ao mesmo tempo  !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2009 às 21:29)

Eu já tenho os olhos apontados ao proximo fim de semana .. que está tremendamente ainda incerto mas que parece mostrar novamente uma situação de chuva intensa mas em locais incertos ... 
Depois poderá existir um periodo de acalmia .... pelo menos de dois ou tres dias !!
Mas a tendencia é claramente para as altas pressões a Norte  !!

PS: uma pequena critica ao INAG que está com imensas estações a falharem em especial no Sul e no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve em que somente São Brás e Castro tem dados fiáveis ... 
Mesmo no Norte e Centro parece-me que existem estações com valores errados (daquelas que estão a funcionar)


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2009 às 22:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu já tenho os olhos apontados ao proximo fim de semana .. que está tremendamente ainda incerto mas que parece mostrar novamente uma situação de chuva intensa mas em locais incertos ...
> Depois poderá existir um periodo de acalmia .... pelo menos de dois ou tres dias !!
> Mas a tendencia é claramente para as altas pressões a Norte  !!
> 
> ...



Mas não é só no Algarve. Aqui na minha região a estação de Cela também está com uns dados esquesitos (é assim que se escreve?) e a de Soure só começou a fuincionar a partir da 2ª quinzena...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Dez 2009 às 00:40)

godzila disse:


> isto sim dá vontade de se ver.
> era tão bom (aiai!!...)



Onde posso encontrar essa informação sobre as cotas de neve?
Obrigada!


----------



## LuisFilipe (30 Dez 2009 às 00:43)

Esse frio que ai vem, vai ser como o da semana passada com correntes de leste? 

Ou vai ser frio com ventos fortes de oeste ?


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2009 às 07:44)

LuisFilipe disse:


> ...Ou vai ser frio com ventos fortes de oeste ?



Ventos fortes  de Oeste a trazerem frio?!!!!!
Mas que confusão é essa?
Quando se pensa em escrever para  tão vasto  auditório
é sempre aconselhável  um pouco de recato, não?
Frio a vir de Oeste? Há sim senhor. Até a esta latitude 
e com esta exposição oceânica. Mas isso acontece lá mais para a costa Leste
dos EUA , em  que os   Oestes , são continentais.
Não aqui, que são ventos  marítimos.
Seja como for, não será mesmo o frio que está na actual nossa agenda 
meteorológica, mas sim as precipitações que não cessam  e ameaçam
prolongarem-se até onde a vista alcança.
E se nesta madrugada os leitos de muitos rios já ameaçaram 
não se confirmando no entanto o cenário de cheias previsto,
que expectar do seu comportamento com mais dias de chuva e mais picos de 
precipitação previstos? ( os modelos apontam lá para o dia 4 mais chuvas
generalizadas  e abundantes ) .
Se Dezembro 2009 foi  ( está a ser) já um mês muito mediático,
o próximo Janeiro  ameaça pedir-lhe  meças.
Veremos .


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2009 às 10:24)

Mais do que as palavras deixo umas animações para entender a actual circulação das depressões. Desde ontem e até ao fim do ano esta actual perturbação e a próxima já tem uma componente mais de norte/noroeste, e já menos Oeste como até aqui e estas actuais estão a arrastar algum frio de norte que já foi experimentado nos Açores nestes dias, que obviamente não será o frio mais intenso do tipo continental de NE, mas frio de componente marítima mais limitado, mas à partida trazem frio suficiente para uma nevada a cotas médias do norte e centro no dia 31 e 1. Julgo que as cotas não poderão ser muito baixas dado que o frio à superfície não é muito embora possam baixar um pouco mais no dia 31 dada a presença de instabilidade e aguaceiros mais fortes que por vezes podem gerar alguma surpresa neste assunto cotas.

*Animação vento até às 180 horas*

(clicar para ampliar)





De resto, uma língua de frio de norte para sul já é visível na imagem de satélite da massa de ar a Oeste do continente e será gradualmente empurrada para cá e alimentada com mais de norte.







*Animação Temperatura aos 850Hpa*






Após esta curta alteração de padrão que se iniciou ontem, regressam mais perturbações de Oeste como podem ver na primeira animação do vento, mas julgo eu, talvez já menos agressivas e regulares do que temos tido nas últimas semanas, penso que com um trajecto mais clássico de passarem nos Açores e subirem de latitude passando a noroeste da PI.


----------



## godzila (30 Dez 2009 às 13:15)

Já alguém reparou que o ensamble gefs está bloqueado, o ultimo foi o de 12h do dia 29.


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2009 às 13:21)

godzila disse:


> Já alguém reparou que o ensamble gefs está bloqueado, o ultimo foi o de 12h do dia 29.



Aparece-me actualizado no meteociel (run 6z 30/12):
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php

Também na wetterzentrale aparecem todos os diagramas de ensemble actualizados.


----------



## godzila (30 Dez 2009 às 14:34)

http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...&lat=40.050&lon=-7.503&runpara=0&type=0&ext=0

este é que está bloqueado.


----------



## Kaparoger (30 Dez 2009 às 15:15)

godzila disse:


> isto sim dá vontade de se ver.
> era tão bom (aiai!!...)





Expliquem-me uma coisa... como é k pode nevar com 6.2º, 4.9º, 4.2º?? é k onde estão as cotas mais baixas ta a temperatura mais alta... 
desculpem a minha ignorancia!!!


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 15:59)

Kaparoger disse:


> Expliquem-me uma coisa... como é k pode nevar com 6.2º, 4.9º, 4.2º?? é k onde estão as cotas mais baixas ta a temperatura mais alta...
> desculpem a minha ignorancia!!!



Essa temperatura é a estimada para 2 metros acima do nível do mar.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Dez 2009 às 16:12)

Os dados estão lançados, confirma-se a componente de Noroeste, boa “injecção” de ar frio principalmente em altitude,-32ºC a 500hpa para o fim da tarde de amanhã e a precipitação parece que também não irá faltar. 

GFS:













HIRLAM:








©AEMET


A Passagem de ano na região de Bragança, tal como em muitos pontos do interior norte e centro, parece que vai mesmo ser com neve.


----------



## Kaparoger (30 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Essa temperatura é a estimada para 2 metros acima do nível do mar.





Fiquei a perceber o mesmo!!  É k por ex. pra coimbra amanha da uma cota de 525m mas com temperaturas de 6.9º axo eu!! coimbra tem 100m de altitude e eu estou a 500m


----------



## Veterano (30 Dez 2009 às 16:24)

Brigantia disse:


> A Passagem de ano na região de Bragança, tal como em muitos pontos do interior norte e centro, parece que vai mesmo ser com neve.



  Espero que tenhas razão, Brigantia, só não percebo porque é que o IM, prevendo para amanhã ao final da tarde uma cota de neve de 600 metros, na previsão por localidades, para Bragança aponte apenas chuva, e uma temperatura a oscilar entre os 6º e os 7º.

 Claro que com essa temperatura lá se vai a neve.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Kaparoger disse:


> Fiquei a perceber o mesmo!!  É k por ex. pra coimbra amanha da uma cota de 525m mas com temperaturas de 6.9º axo eu!! coimbra tem 100m de altitude e eu estou a 500m



Eu aprendi na escola que a temperatura em média desce 0.6ºC por cada 100m. Agora é só fazer as contas.

Se for como o *HotSpot* diz, e se eu percebi bem então Coimbra estará com 6.3ºC e tu com 3.9ºC.

Mas atenção podem haver outros factores que possam influênciar as temperaturas.

Corrigam-me se estiver enganado.

PS: Atenção aos k's e aos x's.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Kaparoger disse:


> Fiquei a perceber o mesmo!!  É k por ex. pra coimbra amanha da uma cota de 525m mas com temperaturas de 6.9º axo eu!! coimbra tem 100m de altitude e eu estou a 500m



O que significa isto:






Temperatura:

2 metros sobre o nível do mar = 4,9ºC
A tua altitude = ? ºC
1345 metros sobre o nível do mar = -1,5ºC
5331 metros sobre o nível do mar = -31,5ºC

A cota é baseada nestas temperaturas, Espessura da Atmosfera DAM e outros factores que na altura podem fazer variar a altitude a que neva. É um valor puramente indicativo. Por exemplo o vento de Oeste pode fazer subir o valor da cota porque a tua zona fica relativamente perto do mar.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Dez 2009 às 16:38)

Veterano disse:


> Espero que tenhas razão, Brigantia, só não percebo porque é que o IM, prevendo para amanhã ao final da tarde uma cota de neve de 600 metros, na previsão por localidades, para Bragança aponte apenas chuva, e uma temperatura a oscilar entre os 6º e os 7º.
> 
> Claro que com essa temperatura lá se vai a neve.



Sinceramente acho que essa previsão do valor das temperaturas para Bragança está errada. A temperatura deverá descer bastante a partir  do início da manhã. Mesmo assim pode não dar para chegar a valores negativos até ao fim da tarde, mas com o frio em altitude esperado a neve pode começar a cair.  
Agora é seguir o evoluir da situação e acompanhar de perto o satélite  (e o radar do norte). 

Massas de ar (15:00UTC):


----------



## Kaparoger (30 Dez 2009 às 17:01)

+30 Qui 31/12 18H 21  70  2.3 248 -1.2 531 1358 5346 6.4 94 -1.3 -32.0 1004.1 100 562 

Aqui está o meu caso!!  para 1358m estarão -1.3º--- e para 500m??


----------



## godzila (30 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

HotSpot disse:


> O que significa isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a altitude da minha casa no google é de 604 metros, numa vertente muito inclinada para este no meio de um mote com 914 metros


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 17:26)

Kaparoger disse:


> +30 Qui 31/12 18H 21  70  2.3 248 -1.2 531 1358 5346 6.4 94 -1.3 -32.0 1004.1 100 562
> 
> Aqui está o meu caso!!  para 1358m estarão -1.3º--- e para 500m??



Uns 3ºC em média. na minha opinião acho que tens 20% de possibilidade de veres aí neve, uns flocos sem acumular.


----------



## Kaparoger (30 Dez 2009 às 17:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Uns 3ºC em média. na minha opinião acho que tens 20% de possibilidade de veres aí neve, uns flocos sem acumular.





Ok obrigado pela informação, pode ser que tenha sorte!!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Dez 2009 às 19:04)

Olhando aos modelos parece-me que a primeira quinzena será bastante mais calma em termos de depressões, ventos e precipitações sendo que apenas nomeadamente até ao dia 10 Janeiro.
Realce somente á possibilidade de precipitação mais forte na região Sul no Domingo e Segunda á tarde ....


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

Brigantia disse:


> Sinceramente acho que essa previsão do valor das temperaturas para Bragança está errada. A temperatura deverá desecer bastante a partir  do início da manhã. Mesmo assim pode não dar para chegar a valores negativos até ao fim da tarde, mas com o frio em altitude esperado a neve pode começar a cair.
> Agora é seguir o evoluir da situação e acompanhar de perto o satélite  (e o radar do norte).
> 
> Massas de ar (15:00UTC):



A temperatura não está errada, o IM é que só conta as mínimas das 9UTC do dia anterior às 9UTC desse dia e as máximas das 19UTC do dia anterior às 19UTC desse dia.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2009 às 21:22)

Onde anda o nosso amigo AA?


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 21:25)

Pedro disse:


> Onde anda o nosso amigo AA?



Foi fazer umas férias entre as Bahamas e as Canárias, mas não se preocupem, não tarda nada ele volta para ficar.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

trepkos disse:


> Foi fazer umas férias entre as Bahamas e as Canárias, mas não se preocupem, não tarda nada ele volta para ficar.



Não me digam que já têm saudades dele.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

Será?


----------



## Gongas (30 Dez 2009 às 22:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Será?



Eh pá esta previsao atinge mesmo a passagem do ano, será complicado realizar algo ao ar livre, pois segundo este site vamos ter temporal. Mas o que vi na televisao era que a partir de amanha melhorava. afinal em que ficamos????


----------



## sunny (30 Dez 2009 às 22:22)

Gongas disse:


> Eh pá esta previsao atinge mesmo a passagem do ano, será complicado realizar algo ao ar livre, pois segundo este site vamos ter temporal. Mas o que vi na televisao era que a partir de amanha melhorava. afinal em que ficamos????



Pois, então em que ficamos? Melhora ou piora? segundo estaas previsões, piora mais um bocado........


----------



## blood4 (30 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

sunny disse:


> Pois, então em que ficamos? Melhora ou piora? segundo estaas previsões, piora mais um bocado........



quem é que acredita na comunicação social?
OMG


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2009 às 22:33)

> Pois, então em que ficamos? Melhora ou piora? segundo estaas previsões, piora mais um bocado........



é impossivel haver trovoada a não ser no Norte do pais durante a tarde..para quem quiser passar uma boa passagem ano sem chuva vá até ao Algarve..para quem gosta de neve aconselho as serras do Norte


----------



## sunny (30 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

Brunomc disse:


> é impossivel haver trovoada a não ser no Norte do pais durante a tarde..para quem quiser passar uma boa passagem ano sem chuva vá até ao Algarve..para quem gosta de neve aconselho as serras do Norte



Mas é o ESTFEX que prevê.............


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Dez 2009 às 22:43)

sunny disse:


> Mas é o ESTFEX que prevê.............



Sim o Estofex é que prevê este cenário, mas vou por a descrição desta previsão para ficarem mais a par do que poderá vir a acontecer.

A level 2 was issued for western Portugal, Sardinia, Corsica, central Italy, and western Croatia regions mainly for excessive rain and to a lower extend for tornaodes.

Southern Iberia and north-west Mediterranean

An active forecast period is forecast given a broad frontal zone will strech across the north-west Mediterranean that will slowly spread southward. In the warm sector, a moist and warm air mass is present. Latest soundings indicate rich low-level moisture and steep mid-level lapse rates, creating CAPE in the order of 200 J/kg. On Thursday, models predict increasing lift ahead of the approaching jet streak, and increasing lapse rates will likely be associated with CAPE. Focus of lift is forecast along and just north of the frontal boundary, where stratiform precipitation with embedded thunderstorms will likely evolve. Excessive rain is forecast especially where upslope flow will be present. Given strong vertical wind shear, storms will likely organize, and shallow mesocyclones are not ruled out, capable of producing tornadoes. Late in the period, the chance of severe wind gusts will also increase given the strong low-level winds at the southern flank of the low pressure centre.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Dez 2009 às 22:45)

> Mas é o ESTFEX que prevê.............



essa previsão ta errada...porque todos os modelos prevêm melhoria do tempo no final do dia de amanhã para o sul do pais..

trovoadas só mesmo no norte durante a tarde


----------



## Aurélio (30 Dez 2009 às 23:11)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim o Estofex é que prevê este cenário, mas vou por a descrição desta previsão para ficarem mais a par do que poderá vir a acontecer.
> 
> A level 2 was issued for western Portugal, Sardinia, Corsica, central Italy, and western Croatia regions mainly for excessive rain and to a lower extend for tornaodes.
> 
> ...



Reparem que na descrição não falam em Western Europe ... logo foi um erro !!
Amanhã nem espero que chova no sul a partir da madrugada !!


----------



## Skizzo (30 Dez 2009 às 23:45)




----------



## cardu (30 Dez 2009 às 23:57)

Skizzo disse:


>




Era bem feito que aquele sr do accuweather acertasse em cheio nas previsões de neve e frio para Portugal.....

este modelo era o sonho para Portugal


----------



## CMPunk (30 Dez 2009 às 23:58)

Aqui no Sul a noite pode no máximo cair aguaceiros, mas não vou prever nada.
Alem disso Passagem ao ar livre aqui não vai ser boa.
Não se esqueçam do vento com rajadas de de 110Km/H e de Ondulação de 5 a 6 metros.
Aquele Passagem de Ano em Albufeira na Praia dos Pescadores vai ser muito agradável vai


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Dez 2009 às 00:15)

Pelo GFS no dia 7 de Janeiro de 2010, teríamos neve no país inteiro


----------



## blood4 (31 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

LOL pois
mas isso é como calhar o euromilhoes hehe


----------



## cardu (31 Dez 2009 às 00:20)

JFPT disse:


> Pelo GFS no dia 7 de Janeiro de 2010, teríamos neve no país inteiro



7 e 8 de janeiro .....

seria muito giro.... mas se tal acontecesse ia ser o caos porque o pessoal de lisboa nem à chuva sabe conduzir quanto mais com neve!!!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (31 Dez 2009 às 02:32)

Seria uma bela surpresa mas só vendo é que acredito.


----------



## mirra (31 Dez 2009 às 02:48)

Era bonito...
Mas sinceramente... não acredito muito. Pelo menos em cotas baixas..
Infelizmente neva sempre nos mesmos sitios 
Mas vamos esperar para ver... Quem espera sempre alcança, falta
agora saber o quê.

Cumprimentos


----------



## mirra (31 Dez 2009 às 02:58)

mas entretanto o gfs ja mudou um bocado a situação... até la... ainda vem um solzinho no dia!


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2009 às 08:04)

Pois enquanto uns sonham com saidas das(18), vão sonhando!

Voltando à terra nesta ultima saida do ECMWF a continuação da chuva nos proximos 10 dias é quase uma certeza(mas de certezas em meteorologia é...), o GFS para lá dos 7 dias dá uma atenuação da chuva para carregar outra vez de chuva para lá dos 10 dias, sendo assim a corrente modificada de oeste irá continuar a nos visitar!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 09:46)

O GFS não é o único a prever neve para o dia 7 e 8 de Janeiro.

O TimeAndDate dá neve para 7, 8 e 9 de Janeiro em Viseu. O mais bestial era nevar de novo no dia 9, como no ano passado...

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/6721/imagem1br.png


----------



## ferreira5 (31 Dez 2009 às 09:53)

E hoje nevará em Bragança?....é que já tenho saudades de ver neve...


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 12:48)

*Neve*

Está agora a dar-se a entrada fria de noroeste que será bastante rápida. O pico do frio em altura será pelas 18/21 horas de hoje, à partida as cotas de neve no pico estarão entre os 600 a 800 metros no norte e centro/norte podendo eventualmente ser um pouco mais baixas (talvez 500m) com aguaceiros mais fortes no extremo norte do país. Saber onde nevará estará dependente do acompanhamento dos aguaceiros no satélite.


*Temperatura aos 500hPa e 850hPa para as 12/18/00z *












*Para a noite da passagem de ano o cenário poderá ser este:*




*Nebulosidade e Precipitação*









*Vento*


----------



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 18:02)

*Tópico encerrado.
O seguimento de Previsões continua em:*

 Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010


----------

